# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #58



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My theory is that we have some new, stronger strains of illnesses going around. Maybe Obama is trying to kill us off one at a time? More likely, these illnesses are another problem like the H1N1, and the illegals brought it across to us. I did hear in CA that the measles epidemic is on the downside. My DD got Austen immunized for measles and chickenpox before we headed home. That's a big relief because he is in daycare and the little ones share lots of germs.
> 
> I learned on Wolf Hall that a hantavirus rapidly killed Cromwell's wife and two small daughters. Evidently, there was a mini-epidemic in the 1500's that just lasted a short time, came on quickly, and was a killer. It wasn't spread person-to-person I don't think. It was spread through mice/rat droppings. Different than the Bubonic Plague, which was fleas that hosted on rats. I started freaking out and thinking I might have a hantavirus. My DD2 had caught a mouse before we got to CA. Yikes!


I thought the same thing that the government let out a new bug just so we would have to have another kind of flu shot.. 
Funny about the mouse.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Bonnie! Hope you and DH enjoyed a wonderful day celebrating your special day!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you, LL! We celebrated on the weekend and are still eating the cake!


Happy belated BD, Bon.

I haven't been online much as somehow I'm about out of time on my 5 g in a month. Don't know how this has happened, bug I'm about fed up with Verizon.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> My theory is that we have some new, stronger strains of illnesses going around. Maybe Obama is trying to kill us off one at a time? More likely, these illnesses are another problem like the H1N1, and the illegals brought it across to us. I did hear in CA that the measles epidemic is on the downside. My DD got Austen immunized for measles and chickenpox before we headed home. That's a big relief because he is in daycare and the little ones share lots of germs.
> 
> I learned on Wolf Hall that a hantavirus rapidly killed Cromwell's wife and two small daughters. Evidently, there was a mini-epidemic in the 1500's that just lasted a short time, came on quickly, and was a killer. It wasn't spread person-to-person I don't think. It was spread through mice/rat droppings. Different than the Bubonic Plague, which was fleas that hosted on rats. I started freaking out and thinking I might have a hantavirus. My DD2 had caught a mouse before we got to CA. Yikes!


Knit crazy
Nuts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How are you parents doing? I missed you. I am glad you are home.♥


Thanks for asking CB; my parents are doing fairly well. Their taxes got done fairly quickly and then we went through more old pics and documents. I brought some real treasures back home to scan, including old pics of my great grandparents, grandparents and parents when they were kids. Also some family documents.

I'll post some of them when I've scanned them. I know Yarnie did a lot of work on her family history so she can give me some advice on how to go further.

Much as I love spending time with my parents and brothers, I'm very happy to be home again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> A friend sent this to me. I thought it was touching. Enjoy.
> 
> Shoes in Church
> 
> ...


Thanks Jokim - such a meaningful message to look past the surface appearance. That was beautiful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Today is a big day. DH goes off his mega-anti-bacterial,fungal,viral meds and will take just one antibiotic. If you get a chance, please say a little prayer that he doesn't catch anything or run a fever. Dr on Monday. Thank you so much. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.
> 
> Have a great Saturday, everyone!


That was wonderful news Bonnie, must be a great relief to get rid of some of those meds and made your birthday celebrations that much more special. Prayers always continue.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My sister just called from MO. She is moving today. Yesterday the moving company came in and broke some of her things. She is driving today . Please pray for them that everything so smoother than yesterday. Apparently she has hired the movers from hell . She has had everything wrong go with her building the new house. She is afraid they will mess up the new house plus her furniture when they get there tomorrow. I told her I would ask my friends to pray for her. Thanks and love y'all. Money Pit is not even the word for what she is going thru.


How did your DS's move work out CB? Hope it finished much better than it started! I hate moving at the best of times!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello all
> 
> I just got out of the shower after a day of helping with more alpaca shearing. The first darling spit in my face as I held his ears while he was getting his head groomed. Guess he did not like all the noise and vibrations around his face. Can't blame him, I would have been terrified too. And that is what soap and water is good for. Glad I wore my glasses instead of my contacts. That is it until next year. So for the rest of today I am going to have quiet time and enjoy the sunshine.


Well you certainly deserve some quiet relaxation time. I've heard that alpaca can spit quite a distance and have pretty good aim :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> May God forgive me for gardening on Sunday. I waited till after noon, but roses can't wait. Next week will be a wash out for gardening, but plants continue to grow, and one has to keep up with them as best as one can. I'll stop at 3 pm. Then time to start making dinner.
> I hope you get some breaks from the rain, WendyBee. It has to start improving, it just has to. You've had such nasty winter temps and snow, and now rain. Nothing we can do about, is there? ;-)
> Just giving MIL her lunch and then back out to fertilize my rose beds, and scrape the mulch off another bed. I don't know why I ever got into roses. They are so much work. But, when they flower, they are the most heavenly of God's floral works of beauty.
> BTW- have you seen the PBS series, 'Wolfhall'? It's about Thomas Cromwell, Henry VIII and their relationship. Just started watching it last night. I like history so it caught my eye. I've seen programs/series and read books on that historical era, and have been exposed to different points of view about these characters. This Wolfhall series seems to present Cromwell in a sympathetic light, unlike others I've read and seen. We'll see how it develops. :-D


I don't think you need to worry Jokim, Jesus said the Sabbath was made for man and your beautiful roses are God's gift.

I haven't seen any of these series; I'm not sure how many, if any, are available on our basic cable stations.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for asking CB; my parents are doing fairly well. Their taxes got done fairly quickly and then we went through more old pics and documents. I brought some real treasures back home to scan, including old pics of my great grandparents, grandparents and parents when they were kids. Also some family documents.
> 
> I'll post some of them when I've scanned them. I know Yarnie did a lot of work on her family history so she can give me some advice on how to go further.
> 
> Much as I love spending time with my parents and brothers, I'm very happy to be home again.


It sounds like a wonderful time except for the taxes. You should have let Joeys do them. :wink: 
I am looking forward to seeing some of you pictures. There is no place like home. I know I sound like Dorothy. :lol: 
We went thru DH's grandparents home town today. We stopped at the old homeplace. The house is gone and grown up. You couldn't see where the house and gate to the fence used to me. It made me sad. I found some of Dh's GM's roses . I took some cutting and hope they take hold. I thought of all the past there and it made me cry thinking about it. I guess with my sister leaving I am sentimental right now. We all as families need to take lots of pictures to leave so our future will know who and what we were. I am glad you found some family treasures.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I know you aren't 'preachy', but I wasn't sure what the sheared alpaca fiber was called. Almost put quotations next to the word 'wool'. I know you mentioned once before that alpaca fiber does not contain oils, so I would assume that it does not felt, and can be washed safely but how does one dry it? Does it shrink like cotton, or stretch, if hung on a hanger? I don't hang cotton items, but rather fold them and place them in a drawer or a container.


I'm not sure if this was mentioned later, but alpaca will felt Jokim; in fact it felts quite well. It's not the lanolin that causes felting, but the little barbs on the fiber that mat together when agitated. But alpaca doesn't have memory, so it has more tendency to stretch than wool.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It sounds like a wonderful time except for the taxes. You should have let Joeys do them. :wink:
> I am looking forward to seeing some of you pictures. There is no place like home. I know I sound like Dorothy. :lol:
> We went thru DH's grandparents home town today. We stopped at the old homeplace. The house is gone and grown up. You couldn't see where the house and gate to the fence used to me. It made me sad. I found some of Dh's GM's roses . I took some cutting and hope they take hold. I thought of all the past there and it made me cry thinking about it. I guess with my sister leaving I am sentimental right now. We all as families need to take lots of pictures to leave so our future will know who and what we were. I am glad you found some family treasures.


I hope your rose cuttings take, that would be so special to have them growing in your garden :thumbup: Are you planning a visit to your sister's new house? How is your Mom doing?

My parents don't remember all of the people or places in some of the photos so I want to remember to put details on our photos. Easier to tag and caption with the newer digital photos and DH was pretty good at adding info on his old photos - me, not so much


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Crackdown on Christians triggers exodus from military
> 
> Then with 0bama soliciting illegals to join the military, I wonder if it isn't an open door for the Muslims to take over our country.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2015/04/crackdown-on-christians-triggers-exodus-from-military/#RhevjGAZIJcKLmql.99


Joeys I believe they are a false religion that will help usher in the antichrist.
Matthew 24 New International Version (NIV)
The Destruction of the Temple and Signs of the End Times

24 Jesus left the temple and was walking away when his disciples came up to him to call his attention to its buildings. 2 Do you see all these things? he asked. Truly I tell you, not one stone here will be left on another; every one will be thrown down.

3 As Jesus was sitting on the Mount of Olives, the disciples came to him privately. Tell us, they said, when will this happen, and what will be the sign of your coming and of the end of the age?

4 Jesus answered: Watch out that no one deceives you. 5 For many will come in my name, claiming, I am the Messiah, and will deceive many. 6 You will hear of wars and rumors of wars, but see to it that you are not alarmed. Such things must happen, but the end is still to come. 7 Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. There will be famines and earthquakes in various places. 8 All these are the beginning of birth pains.

9 Then you will be handed over to be persecuted and put to death, and you will be hated by all nations because of me. 10 At that time many will turn away from the faith and will betray and hate each other, 11 and many false prophets will appear and deceive many people. 12 Because of the increase of wickedness, the love of most will grow cold, 13 but the one who stands firm to the end will be saved. 14 And this gospel of the kingdom will be preached in the whole world as a testimony to all nations, and then the end will come.

15 So when you see standing in the holy place the abomination that causes desolation,[a] spoken of through the prophet Daniellet the reader understand 16 then let those who are in Judea flee to the mountains. 17 Let no one on the housetop go down to take anything out of the house. 18 Let no one in the field go back to get their cloak. 19 How dreadful it will be in those days for pregnant women and nursing mothers! 20 Pray that your flight will not take place in winter or on the Sabbath. 21 For then there will be great distress, unequaled from the beginning of the world until nowand never to be equaled again.

22 If those days had not been cut short, no one would survive, but for the sake of the elect those days will be shortened. 23 At that time if anyone says to you, Look, here is the Messiah! or, There he is! do not believe it. 24 For false messiahs and false prophets will appear and perform great signs and wonders to deceive, if possible, even the elect. 25 See, I have told you ahead of time.

26 So if anyone tells you, There he is, out in the wilderness, do not go out; or, Here he is, in the inner rooms, do not believe it. 27 For as lightning that comes from the east is visible even in the west, so will be the coming of the Son of Man. 28 Wherever there is a carcass, there the vultures will gather.

29 Immediately after the distress of those days

the sun will be darkened,
and the moon will not give its light;
the stars will fall from the sky,
and the heavenly bodies will be shaken.*

30 Then will appear the sign of the Son of Man in heaven. And then all the peoples of the earth[c] will mourn when they see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven, with power and great glory.[d] 31 And he will send his angels with a loud trumpet call, and they will gather his elect from the four winds, from one end of the heavens to the other.

32 Now learn this lesson from the fig tree: As soon as its twigs get tender and its leaves come out, you know that summer is near. 33 Even so, when you see all these things, you know that it[e] is near, right at the door. 34 Truly I tell you, this generation will certainly not pass away until all these things have happened. 35 Heaven and earth will pass away, but my words will never pass away.
The Day and Hour Unknown

36 But about that day or hour no one knows, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son,[f] but only the Father. 37 As it was in the days of Noah, so it will be at the coming of the Son of Man. 38 For in the days before the flood, people were eating and drinking, marrying and giving in marriage, up to the day Noah entered the ark; 39 and they knew nothing about what would happen until the flood came and took them all away. That is how it will be at the coming of the Son of Man. 40 Two men will be in the field; one will be taken and the other left. 41 Two women will be grinding with a hand mill; one will be taken and the other left.

42 Therefore keep watch, because you do not know on what day your Lord will come. 43 But understand this: If the owner of the house had known at what time of night the thief was coming, he would have kept watch and would not have let his house be broken into. 44 So you also must be ready, because the Son of Man will come at an hour when you do not expect him.

45 Who then is the faithful and wise servant, whom the master has put in charge of the servants in his household to give them their food at the proper time? 46 It will be good for that servant whose master finds him doing so when he returns. 47 Truly I tell you, he will put him in charge of all his possessions. 48 But suppose that servant is wicked and says to himself, My master is staying away a long time, 49 and he then begins to beat his fellow servants and to eat and drink with drunkards. 50 The master of that servant will come on a day when he does not expect him and at an hour he is not aware of. 51 He will cut him to pieces and assign him a place with the hypocrites, where there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.
Footnotes:*


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

:lol: Loved the ******* Yacht Janie; had to share with my fave ******* BIL


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I got home from CA last week, but still was suffering from bronchitis. Went to the doctor on Thursday and got some meds. My DD2 and family came too to attend MIL's funeral. I think they were afraid they'd catch the bronchitis. So, it was a lite tense. I holed up in my bedroom, watched all the recorded Ouandet, Wolf Hall, Vikings, and Call the Midwives programs that I'd missed while in CA.
> 
> I love all these programs. Each is different. Wolf Hall seems more historically accurate, but I have a hard time with the series casting for Henry VIII. Their Henry is tall and thin. Henry was not. He was built like a bull. Otherwise, I find Wolf Hall fantastic.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that you're still sick with bronchitis KC; hope you improve quickly now that you're back at home and can rest up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> That is horrible.
> 
> The storms were all around us, but did not get a drop of rain. I see my nemesis outside, the dreaded dandelion. So I have a new container of Round Up all ready to use in battle.
> 
> ...


Your watering system sounds like a great idea, hope it gets your lawn and plantings well established. We had a "dugout" when we lived on our Alberta acreage and DH used it to water our newly planted trees and shrubs in the same way you are planning. It would have been impossible to do a proper job with our well.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning

I just think this is so funny. I left my windows open last night and the house is about 63 degrees with ceiling fans going and I am so comfortable. Now if it were February I would be in a tizzy putting on layers of clothing and calling my furnace guy.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Most of the pictures now are digital. We will loose those pictures if we no longer have the technology to view them. I need to go through my many files of pictures and make prints so my grands will have them. I have also scanned many of the pictures of my parents albums, so those should be printed as well. Now, just to make me do it.


Thanks Joey, that's an eye opener! First we digitized our printed photos and now we need to do the reverse and print the digitized photos. At least some of them that need to preserved for family remembrances. It makes sense though, even a CD starts to deteriorate after 5 years.

As you say...now to do it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Where is global warming? We have 28' and yesterday's snow is still on the ground. It was just a dusting, but enough to say it was snow.


I read that the term now is not "global warming" but "global change". The weather with become more extreme and not necessarily warmer in places.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> "Climate change" is the new term. Whatever they call it, it is still junk science.


Here is a shocker, there has always been climate change. I don't know maybe proof is the Ice Age and the creation of the Great Lakes when the glaciers melted.

Hey did you hear that Ben Afflack told PBS to take out of the story about his ancestry that one of is ancestors owned slaves? It came out in those Sony email leaks. Hilarious! Hey, it is his family history, not who he is so what is the big deal with telling the whole story. He took a play out of the Dem's playbook...............don't be transparent and parse the truth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Crackdown on Christians triggers exodus from military
> 
> Then with 0bama soliciting illegals to join the military, I wonder if it isn't an open door for the Muslims to take over our country.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2015/04/crackdown-on-christians-triggers-exodus-from-military/#RhevjGAZIJcKLmql.99


scary Joey and we know what it will end up as. Wonder what will happen when the military is made up with personal who are not willing to fight for country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Jokim - such a meaningful message to look past the surface appearance. That was beautiful!


Beautiful, but then I would have probably been the same way as that man. At least I have learned or hope I have learned to not see the way someone is dress but why they are in Church to begin with .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Where is global warming? We have 28' and yesterday's snow is still on the ground. It was just a dusting, but enough to say it was snow.


Same here Joey up this morning look out on deck snow, snowing yesterday too and the wind high. I love my Gobal warming. I have winter coat on to go out. Poor lilly of the valley just starting to flower. Sure Squill are going to leave earlier this year. Hope Apple blossoms appear but may not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC sorry you are so sick praying that you will start feeling better soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad you are home WCK. Sounds like a nice family visit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here is a shocker, there has always been climate change. I don't know maybe proof is the Ice Age and the creation of the Great Lakes when the glaciers melted.
> 
> Hey did you hear that Ben Afflack told PBS to take out of the story about his ancestry that one of is ancestors owned slaves? It came out in those Sony email leaks. Hilarious! Hey, it is his family history, not who he is so what is the big deal with telling the whole story. He took a play out of the Dem's playbook...............don't be transparent and parse the truth.


The only climate change is in the heads of those who want to believe what Scientist want all to beleive but have been proven wrong. People seem to want to believe in fables more then proof. I also do not think or know of any person in my family that came from apes. But then some seem to think they have. Ben Afflack should worry more about that then what his fmaily history is about. 
I don't think any family can be said not to have people in their family who were not a bit off. Mine had a lot of them that would cause a person to blush. But that is what makes life interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> One more reason to have guns. Without Christians in the Military, where is their Morality? We may need to protect ourselves from the Military


You are so right Joey. Wonder if it happens those who claim we need gun control and do not own guns will do.

Wonder if it will make any difference to those in the Military what they believe in?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Most of the pictures now are digital. We will loose those pictures if we no longer have the technology to view them. I need to go through my many files of pictures and make prints so my grands will have them. I have also scanned many of the pictures of my parents albums, so those should be printed as well. Now, just to make me do it.


I did that from the begining with family history. Paper trail, pictures some left to be done. Cousin wanted me to put all informtaion on computer told her will send her paper copies. Computers are know to crash informtion lost. Pictures some only have one of family make paper copys. There is photo copy paper made just for computers. They look almost as good as orginals. So use that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Such a beautiful morning, warm with a very light breeze after yesterday's wind and rain. 

I thought of you Solo when I saw this pic - someone did way to much work with their yarn :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I knew it LL. You sent good wishes and your cold germs came along for the ride.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just got in from killing things. Batman had The Penguin, I have dandelions. It is too windy to put down more seed and to water. If I put down enough seed that is covered with fertilizer I might have a green lawn. snort
> 
> Doing some spinning this afternoon. Need to do a demonstration on plying. Should have the second bobbin done by tomorrow if I stick with it. Then I think I will change to a different type of fiber. Getting tired of this color. Especially since now I have to knit a shawl with it. Maybe a red. But that is a decision for latter.
> 
> ttfn


You could make a big salad out of the dandelions.
I wish we could see you spinning. Make a youtube and tell us where it is. That is a good idea. 
:XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Please take care of yourself, KC. This seems to be a stronger than normal strain of the virus. I often wonder if, by using the antibiotics so frequently, we (the medical profession) have not brought about lessening of their effectiveness. Hmmm.....


It is not a good idea to use so many antibiotics or antibacterial soap. Your body need to build up immunities .

The medical field is backing away from them for every little thing now. Good idea too. Soap is good for washing your hands but don't use antibacterial.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How did your DS's move work out CB? Hope it finished much better than it started! I hate moving at the best of times!


I don't know I am afraid to bother her. My mother is so torn up crying she won't say how the move went. I haven't moved in 37 years. I will have to be planted here or leave everything behind.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks Joey, that's an eye opener! First we digitized our printed photos and now we need to do the reverse and print the digitized photos. At least some of them that need to preserved for family remembrances. It makes sense though, even a CD starts to deteriorate after 5 years.
> 
> As you say...now to do it!


My DD took copies of my Dh's great grand parents on regular white typing paper when she was in high school. I put them on facebook and it is amazing how good they look. Who would have thought ?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Most of the pictures now are digital. We will loose those pictures if we no longer have the technology to view them. I need to go through my many files of pictures and make prints so my grands will have them. I have also scanned many of the pictures of my parents albums, so those should be printed as well. Now, just to make me do it.


I print some of our digital photos and also save them to memory sticks. We learned the hard way to do this regularly after the hard drive on desk top was totally fried and the techies couldn't pull anything off at all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I read that the term now is not "global warming" but "global change". The weather with become more extreme and not necessarily warmer in places.


They progressive knew some people had more sense to see that the global warming was a hoax. They have to try to deceive people with some kind of term. Looks like they have some fish they caught on KP with that worm. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here is a shocker, there has always been climate change. I don't know maybe proof is the Ice Age and the creation of the Great Lakes when the glaciers melted.
> 
> Hey did you hear that Ben Afflack told PBS to take out of the story about his ancestry that one of is ancestors owned slaves? It came out in those Sony email leaks. Hilarious! Hey, it is his family history, not who he is so what is the big deal with telling the whole story. He took a play out of the Dem's playbook...............don't be transparent and parse the truth.


I saw that. Cute boy but not a smart one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Beautiful, but then I would have probably been the same way as that man. At least I have learned or hope I have learned to not see the way someone is dress but why they are in Church to begin with .


My mother used to have a fit because someone wore over alls and flip flops to church in the 80's. I thought it was great. Now it doesn't matter what you wear to church. I dress casual most of them time. If I had to dress up in heels and a dress I wouldn't be going that much. With DH in the wheel chair and toting the grands I would have my dress over my head and heels broken off.
God is just happy when you worship Him just as you are.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> One more reason to have guns. Without Christians in the Military, where is their Morality? We may need to protect ourselves from the Military


That is true.
I am glad you back among us more. Or you getting rested up yet? You have to share with us what you are learning in your classes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The only climate change is in the heads of those who want to believe what Scientist want all to beleive but have been proven wrong. People seem to want to believe in fables more then proof. I also do not think or know of any person in my family that came from apes. But then some seem to think they have. Ben Afflack should worry more about that then what his fmaily history is about.
> I don't think any family can be said not to have people in their family who were not a bit off. Mine had a lot of them that would cause a person to blush. But that is what makes life interesting.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Such a beautiful morning, warm with a very light breeze after yesterday's wind and rain.
> 
> I thought of you Solo when I saw this pic - someone did way to much work with their yarn :roll:


Cute! I hope my guys don't see this .
They may want me do camo their camper. I would need help tho. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie if my family came from monkeys this monkey may have been kin to me. I love kissing babies. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=551442751664238


I find this very bizarre .


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You could make a big salad out of the dandelions.
> I wish we could see you spinning. Make a youtube and tell us where it is. That is a good idea.
> :XD:


I don't think sooooooooooooo. And have the AOLW comment on my 'old hands' again.

Okay, confession is good for the soul, so I am giving you all one chance to confess. Who came to my home last night and replanted my lawn with flowering dandelions? Come on do the right thing!

But the good thing was I got to kill more today after I fertilized and sprinkled the lawn.

Off to play with a friend. She says I MUST go with her to this auction.

ttfn


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for asking CB; my parents are doing fairly well. Their taxes got done fairly quickly and then we went through more old pics and documents. I brought some real treasures back home to scan, including old pics of my great grandparents, grandparents and parents when they were kids. Also some family documents.
> 
> I'll post some of them when I've scanned them. I know Yarnie did a lot of work on her family history so she can give me some advice on how to go further.
> 
> Much as I love spending time with my parents and brothers, I'm very happy to be home again.


I'm glad you had such a nice visit with your parents. Make sure you know who everyone is in your pictures. It's too bad I didn't follow up with my parents on the names of the individuals. I have no clue as to who 50% of the people are.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> "Climate change" is the new term. Whatever they call it, it is still junk science.


Exactly. the climate will change whether or not people inhabit the earth.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Such a beautiful morning, warm with a very light breeze after yesterday's wind and rain.
> 
> I thought of you Solo when I saw this pic - someone did way to much work with their yarn :roll:


Thanks WCK. I laugh at those that claim insulation should go on the inside.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have to post this. This is from one of our kids from our old youth group. He was my sons friend too. His sister was my DD friend. It gives me joy to here him talk like this. He was a stinker growing up.
God is good! Repentance is a holy surrender.. lay it all down at the cross of Christ...Jesus loves you... God is for you.. praise him.. not just with words.. but with your whole life.. don't rum from him run to him.. the world is a circle you will eventually run back into him..eternity is forever.. so you can run and run but he's everywhere.. he's the alpha and the omega..the beginning and the end. The lord of Lords and the king of kings...by no other name are.we saved.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - do you think DH would use 1 of these for his chickens?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=971338499558194


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

We spent the day in Greenville, SC and had a great lunch at the Passerelle Bistro in the downtown area. If you're ever in the area, be sure to check it out. Its a really lovely city...tree-covered main streets, outside cafes, art galleries and museums, river walks and gardens, lots of pedestrian friendly things to do. Here's the view from just outside the restaurant:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to post this. This is from one of our kids from our old youth group. He was my sons friend too. His sister was my DD friend. It gives me joy to here him talk like this. He was a stinker growing up.
> God is good! Repentance is a holy surrender.. lay it all down at the cross of Christ...Jesus loves you... God is for you.. praise him.. not just with words.. but with your whole life.. don't rum from him run to him.. the world is a circle you will eventually run back into him..eternity is forever.. so you can run and run but he's everywhere.. he's the alpha and the omega..the beginning and the end. The lord of Lords and the king of kings...by no other name are.we saved.


I love this...especially "repentance is a holy surrender". How beautiful that is! I was in a bible study years ago and the teacher started every class by writing this on the blackboard: LOVE = OBEDIENCE

♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Same here Joey up this morning look out on deck snow, snowing yesterday too and the wind high. I love my Gobal warming. I have winter coat on to go out. Poor lilly of the valley just starting to flower. Sure Squill are going to leave earlier this year. Hope Apple blossoms appear but may not.


Our apple trees are now in full blossom, but the fruit has been smaller the past few years.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I love this...especially "repentance is a holy surrender". How beautiful that is! I was in a bible study years ago and the teacher started every class by writing this on the blackboard: LOVE = OBEDIENCE
> 
> ♥


I just noticed I misspelled hear. 
If you knew the child that wrote this you would really appreciate it. He is not a child anymore his is 37 . I love it to Gers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> We spent the day in Greenville, SC and had a great lunch at the Passerelle Bistro in the downtown area. If you're ever in the area, be sure to check it out. Its a really lovely city...tree-covered main streets, outside cafes, art galleries and museums, river walks and gardens, lots of pedestrian friendly things to do. Here's the view from just outside the restaurant:


That is beautiful Gers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bon how is your DH doing this week?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The only climate change is in the heads of those who want to believe what Scientist want all to beleive but have been proven wrong. People seem to want to believe in fables more then proof. I also do not think or know of any person in my family that came from apes. But then some seem to think they have. Ben Afflack should worry more about that then what his fmaily history is about.
> I don't think any family can be said not to have people in their family who were not a bit off. Mine had a lot of them that would cause a person to blush. But that is what makes life interesting.


That's for sure...I've got a few relatives I'd like to delete from the family tree too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I don't think sooooooooooooo. And have the AOLW comment on my 'old hands' again.
> 
> Okay, confession is good for the soul, so I am giving you all one chance to confess. Who came to my home last night and replanted my lawn with flowering dandelions? Come on do the right thing!
> 
> ...


Call it a crop and claim farm status? :XD:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WCK...how do you find all these great pictures? Do you search through google or some other way?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to post this. This is from one of our kids from our old youth group. He was my sons friend too. His sister was my DD friend. It gives me joy to here him talk like this. He was a stinker growing up.
> God is good! Repentance is a holy surrender.. lay it all down at the cross of Christ...Jesus loves you... God is for you.. praise him.. not just with words.. but with your whole life.. don't rum from him run to him.. the world is a circle you will eventually run back into him..eternity is forever.. so you can run and run but he's everywhere.. he's the alpha and the omega..the beginning and the end. The lord of Lords and the king of kings...by no other name are.we saved.


Beautiful message CB; lots to be joyful about


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> We spent the day in Greenville, SC and had a great lunch at the Passerelle Bistro in the downtown area. If you're ever in the area, be sure to check it out. Its a really lovely city...tree-covered main streets, outside cafes, art galleries and museums, river walks and gardens, lots of pedestrian friendly things to do. Here's the view from just outside the restaurant:


That's a gorgeous view Gers. They are so lucky to have such a beautiful area right in the downtown. My only visit to SC was a conference on Hilton Head Island many years ago and it was beautiful too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> WCK...how do you find all these great pictures? Do you search through google or some other way?


Most of them through google images, some from links.

We kill our dandelions too, but an herbalist friend does use them in her concoctions.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Most of them through google images, some from links.
> 
> We kill our dandelions too, but an herbalist friend does use them in her concoctions.


I had a neighbor who made dandelion wine...she was happy to come and clean up your lawn for you. In return she'd give you a little bottle of the wine. I never liked it though!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> We spent the day in Greenville, SC and had a great lunch at the Passerelle Bistro in the downtown area. If you're ever in the area, be sure to check it out. Its a really lovely city...tree-covered main streets, outside cafes, art galleries and museums, river walks and gardens, lots of pedestrian friendly things to do. Here's the view from just outside the restaurant:


Lovely! You came at a good time of year in the South. Pretty and cool.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I love this...especially "repentance is a holy surrender". How beautiful that is! I was in a bible study years ago and the teacher started every class by writing this on the blackboard: LOVE = OBEDIENCE
> 
> ♥


That is beautiful - repentance is a holy surrender. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I had a neighbor who made dandelion wine...she was happy to come and clean up your lawn for you. In return she'd give you a little bottle of the wine. I never liked it though!


I've read about dandelion wine but haven't sampled it. Was it dry or sweet?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon how is your DH doing this week?


Good news. Monday - counts going up. Wed. - today - bone marrow biopsy. Done by the PA who is just a delight - a breath of fresh air. Such a sweet person - young, cheerful. She does a great job, DH said it wasn't bad at all. Results May 14. 
DH is feeling much better - getting his energy back. Today was very good - glad to get this last biopsy behind him.

Thanks for checking, CB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Such a beautiful morning, warm with a very light breeze after yesterday's wind and rain.
> 
> I thought of you Solo when I saw this pic - someone did way to much work with their yarn :roll:


Wow! That took a while.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You could make a big salad out of the dandelions.
> I wish we could see you spinning. Make a youtube and tell us where it is. That is a good idea.
> :XD:


That would be fun! I hope LTL will do it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know I am afraid to bother her. My mother is so torn up crying she won't say how the move went. I haven't moved in 37 years. I will have to be planted here or leave everything behind.


Oh, no. Did your DS move far from your mother? Sad when they move away. My DD in Mobile may be moving farther away. For a long time I couldn't even think about it. Especially if they go overseas. Poor Mom.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've read about dandelion wine but haven't sampled it. Was it dry or sweet?


Too sweet...its made with lemon and lime and ginger and lots of sugar! At least that's how she made it...I bet there's other variations.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw that. Cute boy but not a smart one.


It was so silly. Who really cares anyway what Ben Affleck's ancestors did. It's not a reflection on him.

Did you know that he and Matt Damon wrote "Good Will Hunting?" They were only 25 years old! Brilliant. But misguided. We can learn from our history, but we shouldn't be ashamed of what our ancestors did. Should we? Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Lovely! You came at a good time of year in the South. Pretty and cool.


We live just 40 miles north of Greenville so we go there a lot...we make excuses to go, especially at lunch time!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good news. Monday - counts going up. Wed. - today - bone marrow biopsy. Done by the PA who is just a delight - a breath of fresh air. Such a sweet person - young, cheerful. She does a great job, DH said it wasn't bad at all. Results May 14.
> DH is feeling much better - getting his energy back. Today was very good - glad to get this last biopsy behind him.
> 
> Thanks for checking, CB!


That's all such good news, Bon...may it continue!

♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good news. Monday - counts going up. Wed. - today - bone marrow biopsy. Done by the PA who is just a delight - a breath of fresh air. Such a sweet person - young, cheerful. She does a great job, DH said it wasn't bad at all. Results May 14.
> DH is feeling much better - getting his energy back. Today was very good - glad to get this last biopsy behind him.
> 
> Thanks for checking, CB!


So pleased for the good news Bonnie; it must be such a great sense of relief.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother used to have a fit because someone wore over alls and flip flops to church in the 80's. I thought it was great. Now it doesn't matter what you wear to church. I dress casual most of them time. If I had to dress up in heels and a dress I wouldn't be going that much. With DH in the wheel chair and toting the grands I would have my dress over my head and heels broken off.
> God is just happy when you worship Him just as you are.


I agree with you 100%. I don't think God sees our clothes at all. He sees our souls.
People were more formal when I was young. My father didn't want me to wear tennis shoes to the movies on Sundays, andhe had a fit when they started keeping businesses open on Sundays. And he was an atheist! Still, he had been raised a Methodist and he believed in honoring the Sabbath. He was more complicated than saying he was an atheist. There's more to it than that. Long story. Let's just say that I have no worries about his soul. Thank God - and I mean that literally.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm dropping fast...cya tamale!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> I just think this is so funny. I left my windows open last night and the house is about 63 degrees with ceiling fans going and I am so comfortable. Now if it were February I would be in a tizzy putting on layers of clothing and calling my furnace guy.


I know what you mean. It makes a difference, doesn't it? Weird.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Where is global warming? We have 28' and yesterday's snow is still on the ground. It was just a dusting, but enough to say it was snow.


I can't even imagine it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It was so silly. Who really cares anyway what Ben Affleck's ancestors did. It's not a reflection on him.
> 
> Did you know that he and Matt Damon wrote "Good Will Hunting?" They were only 25 years old! Brilliant. But misguided. We can learn from our history, but we shouldn't be ashamed of what our ancestors did. Should we? Maybe I'm wrong.


I think you're right Bonnie; we need to remember the context of the times when we look back at history. We should be able to acknowledge and learn from the past without applying today's standards to that behaviour. At some point in the future, there will probably be many people that are appalled at what we find acceptable behaviour today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> scary Joey and we know what it will end up as. Wonder what will happen when the military is made up with personal who are not willing to fight for country.


I wonder about that. I am shocked that we are standing by and watching ISIS slaughter even children and little babies. Then I think of our military, and I am positive that my father, who was in WW2 in the Army Air Corps, would be glad to serve right now and go over there and put a stop to this nonsense. I say "Send in the Marines!" and tell those barbarians that "the Yanks are coming" and they'd better run for the hills - I mean holes (tunnels). That used to strike fear in the enemy, and if someone strong and powerful (USA) doesn't fight back and put an end to this vicious inhuman savagery, they will take over, and that world would be filled with hatred and butchery until no one was left to pick up the pieces.

There is turnover in thousands of graves of the Greatest Generation at this abdication of responsibility.

What are we waiting for? They say we're waiting for the MIddle Eastern countries to take care of their own problem. Well, their problem is OUR problem, and they aren't taking care of it. It's up to us. They say that Americans are war-weary. Well, not any Americans that I know. Nobody wants war, but think of Patrick Henry's words:

"Is life so dear or peace so sweet as to be purchased at the price of chains and slavery? Forbid it, Almighty God! I know not what course others may take, but as for me, give me liberty or give me death."

By "they" I mean the government and those who make excuses for not participating. And "liberty?" Well, it's not being forced to wear a burka and abide by Sharia Law.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't know I had that in me after such a busy and good news day. Phew! Soapbox put away again. I"m going to get myself in trouble if I'm not more careful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> We live just 40 miles north of Greenville so we go there a lot...we make excuses to go, especially at lunch time!
> 
> :thumbup:


I didn't know that! We're neighbors! I'm in GA.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> That's all such good news, Bon...may it continue!
> 
> ♥


Thanks, Gerslay. I can't believe I didn't know you lived down here in Dixie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So pleased for the good news Bonnie; it must be such a great sense of relief.


Thanks, WCK. You are so right. I don't want to jump the gun, but today I felt like a great weight lifted from me. Almost afraid to think it, but it was a good and reassuring day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm dropping fast...cya tamale!


 :lol: :lol: Nighty-night.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think you're right Bonnie; we need to remember the context of the times when we look back at history. We should be able to acknowledge and learn from the past without applying today's standards to that behaviour. At some point in the future, there will probably be many people that are appalled at what we find acceptable behaviour today.


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Time for bed - earlier than usual tonight. I have some sleep to catch up on. Thanks again to all you dear friends for you loving concern and your prayers. You are very good friends.

Sweet dreams. Love and hugs.
Bonnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree with you 100%. I don't think God sees our clothes at all. He sees our souls.
> People were more formal when I was young. My father didn't want me to wear tennis shoes to the movies on Sundays, andhe had a fit when they started keeping businesses open on Sundays. And he was an atheist! Still, he had been raised a Methodist and he believed in honoring the Sabbath. He was more complicated than saying he was an atheist. There's more to it than that. Long story. Let's just say that I have no worries about his soul. Thank God - and I mean that literally.


We're so very blessed that God loves us so much that He provides many paths to reach Him!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - do you think DH would use 1 of these for his chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> We spent the day in Greenville, SC and had a great lunch at the Passerelle Bistro in the downtown area. If you're ever in the area, be sure to check it out. Its a really lovely city...tree-covered main streets, outside cafes, art galleries and museums, river walks and gardens, lots of pedestrian friendly things to do. Here's the view from just outside the restaurant:


Wish I was there today sure would be nice . No snow and warm. Love the picture.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Call it a crop and claim farm status? :XD:


It took me forever a couple of years ago to find a recipe for wine. A friend wanted to make it, had enough danies to make gallons of it. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I wonder about that. I am shocked that we are standing by and watching ISIS slaughter even children and little babies. Then I think of our military, and I am positive that my father, who was in WW2 in the Army Air Corps, would be glad to serve right now and go over there and put a stop to this nonsense. I say "Send in the Marines!" and tell those barbarians that "the Yanks are coming" and they'd better run for the hills - I mean holes (tunnels). That used to strike fear in the enemy, and if someone strong and powerful (USA) doesn't fight back and put an end to this vicious inhuman savagery, they will take over, and that world would be filled with hatred and butchery until no one was left to pick up the pieces.
> 
> There is turnover in thousands of graves of the Greatest Generation at this abdication of responsibility.
> 
> ...


Oh Bon thanks for reminding me about Patrick Henry's words.

Now you know the a Lib would say We have to rasie taxes so we can have peace and liberty. The cost of chains have gone up and mention of slaves means your a raceist. You can't mention God thats why the constitution wants religion out of government. We don't believe in God, remove it all.
Give me government to control me, and when I die I will come back to earth as bum oh I mean Queen of the nuts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Didn't know I had that in me after such a busy and good news day. Phew! Soapbox put away again. I"m going to get myself in trouble if I'm not more careful.


never Bon and am glad to hear the news about your husband.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We're so very blessed that God loves us so much that He provides many paths to reach Him!


Sweet words and love hearing them.
:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB can see your smile from here with what Your GS said. So happy for you . Another for for Christ, Angels are singing in heaven.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It would not open for me. Will try again later.


It was a cute little video of a chicken feeder - the chickens open the feeder when they step on the treadle.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk am going to do another hat with different yarn and write it all donw the way it should be. 

Thought I was done with shawl not so fast. I spent the last 16 rows using the wrong needle size. 

Rip ripping away.

I did my duty for earth day I rip it out and will reuse it with the correct needles.


WCk sure you are busy Will say good night lady glad your home and all is well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our apple trees are now in full blossom, but the fruit has been smaller the past few years.


Do you think it is because you haven't had rain the last few years?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Call it a crop and claim farm status? :XD:


There you go. I will go out and get me a mouth full tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good news. Monday - counts going up. Wed. - today - bone marrow biopsy. Done by the PA who is just a delight - a breath of fresh air. Such a sweet person - young, cheerful. She does a great job, DH said it wasn't bad at all. Results May 14.
> DH is feeling much better - getting his energy back. Today was very good - glad to get this last biopsy behind him.
> 
> Thanks for checking, CB!


That is good news. We will pray for a good biopsy in Jesus Name. This is a good time to get energy. Get him outside to enjoy the beautiful Spring. You need it too. How are you doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, no. Did your DS move far from your mother? Sad when they move away. My DD in Mobile may be moving farther away. For a long time I couldn't even think about it. Especially if they go overseas. Poor Mom.


Yes Richmond KY. That is about 10 hours from us. My DS is the baby of the family. Ten years younger than me. 
When will you find out if your DD is moving. I know too how it is for your DD and grands to live far away. 
Now you know how your Mother feels WCK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Too sweet...its made with lemon and lime and ginger and lots of sugar! At least that's how she made it...I bet there's other variations.


That sounds pretty good to me except for the dandelion part. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It was so silly. Who really cares anyway what Ben Affleck's ancestors did. It's not a reflection on him.
> 
> Did you know that he and Matt Damon wrote "Good Will Hunting?" They were only 25 years old! Brilliant. But misguided. We can learn from our history, but we shouldn't be ashamed of what our ancestors did. Should we? Maybe I'm wrong.


I have never seen Good Will Hunting. I didn't know that Matt Damon wrote it either. 
I don't see how we can be responsible for anything but our future.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB can see your smile from here with what Your GS said. So happy for you . Another for for Christ, Angels are singing in heaven.


He is a friend of my boys and he was in our youth group when we helped with the kids. Brandon is not kin to me. I am on Facebook with him. He wrote that on facebook.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to post this. This is from one of our kids from our old youth group. He was my sons friend too. His sister was my DD friend. It gives me joy to here him talk like this. He was a stinker growing up.
> God is good! Repentance is a holy surrender.. lay it all down at the cross of Christ...Jesus loves you... God is for you.. praise him.. not just with words.. but with your whole life.. don't rum from him run to him.. the world is a circle you will eventually run back into him..eternity is forever.. so you can run and run but he's everywhere.. he's the alpha and the omega..the beginning and the end. The lord of Lords and the king of kings...by no other name are.we saved.


Thank you for telling that story. It gives hope to all


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good news. Monday - counts going up. Wed. - today - bone marrow biopsy. Done by the PA who is just a delight - a breath of fresh air. Such a sweet person - young, cheerful. She does a great job, DH said it wasn't bad at all. Results May 14.
> DH is feeling much better - getting his energy back. Today was very good - glad to get this last biopsy behind him.
> 
> Thanks for checking, CB!


Good news! Let us know results of last test.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good news. We will pray for a good biopsy in Jesus Name. This is a good time to get energy. Get him outside to enjoy the beautiful Spring. You need it too. How are you doing?


You were up early, weren't you? I'm fine. I'm plumb worn out this morning, but it's that welcome tiredness that comes from relief. We plan to relax and enjoy today.

Did you really post at 5:00 a.m., CB? Do you usually get up very early? I like to be up early, but as the saying goes, the spirit is willing but the flesh is weak.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Richmond KY. That is about 10 hours from us. My DS is the baby of the family. Ten years younger than me.
> When will you find out if your DD is moving. I know too how it is for your DD and grands to live far away.
> Now you know how your Mother feels WCK.


Yes, it is hard. We'll find out in summer or fall. They may stay in Mobile, which would be great for visiting. I have no right to complain, though. I left my family when I moved to Arizona and then to Georgia. We went where the job took us.

I hope your Mother gets used to it soon - and that your DS is happy in her new home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, great - now Chelsea Clinton is getting into the act. She is saying that the Clinton Foundation will be more transparent from now on. Right - now that they have their millions and their tax loopholes and are set for life. Big of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You were up early, weren't you? I'm fine. I'm plumb worn out this morning, but it's that welcome tiredness that comes from relief. We plan to relax and enjoy today.
> 
> Did you really post at 5:00 a.m., CB? Do you usually get up very early? I like to be up early, but as the saying goes, the spirit is willing but the flesh is weak.


No I was up until 1:00 I think. I am a night owl. My flesh is weaker than your I bet. :lol: I love getting up and getting a fresh start but I love even more sleeping in. Bad habits here. When my kids were in school I was on schedule but now we just do what we want unless we have to go somewhere.
Take it easy today and let things go until you both feel better. ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I was up until 1:00 I think. I am a night owl. My flesh is weaker than your I bet. :lol: I love getting up and getting a fresh start but I love even more sleeping in. Bad habits here. When my kids were in school I was on schedule but now we just do what we want unless we have to go somewhere.
> Take it easy today and let things go until you both feel better. ♥


We're the same way. Got up early when we had to. I'm usually up till 12 or 1, too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> That's for sure...I've got a few relatives I'd like to delete from the family tree too!


Don't we all have those relatives?!  Mine are by marriage only, thank goodness.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good news. Monday - counts going up. Wed. - today - bone marrow biopsy. Done by the PA who is just a delight - a breath of fresh air. Such a sweet person - young, cheerful. She does a great job, DH said it wasn't bad at all. Results May 14.
> DH is feeling much better - getting his energy back. Today was very good - glad to get this last biopsy behind him.
> 
> Thanks for checking, CB!


Happy to hear about Mr. Bon feeling better. Hope he keeps on feeling better daily. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Happy to hear about Mr. Bon feeling better. Hope he keeps on feeling better daily. :thumbup:


Thanks, Jokim


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I was going to say good morning, but it should be good afternoon. The sun is shining but it is still cool only in the 40's.
> 
> I read an ebook this morning. It was short and cute. And free.
> 
> http://bookshout.com/ebooks/the-curious-case-of-benjamin-button


I read that one, too. Interesting. It was made into a movie, and I think Brad Pitt played Benjamin Button. I should read it again because the details escape me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good news. We will pray for a good biopsy in Jesus Name. This is a good time to get energy. Get him outside to enjoy the beautiful Spring. You need it too. How are you doing?


Thank you, CB.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm just checking in from the hospital where I'm volunteering today & using their internet as I'm about out of time on mine. We have been busy so I'll try to read the pages fast but if I miss anyone who is ill, ill pray for all of you.

It was freezing this morning with a temp of 33 & frost & freeze last time -- I came home too soon!

Sending love, Janie


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good news. Monday - counts going up. Wed. - today - bone marrow biopsy. Done by the PA who is just a delight - a breath of fresh air. Such a sweet person - young, cheerful. She does a great job, DH said it wasn't bad at all. Results May 14.
> DH is feeling much better - getting his energy back. Today was very good - glad to get this last biopsy behind him.
> 
> Thanks for checking, CB!


Wonderful news Bonnie and Mr. Bonnie. Sounds like Mr. Bonnie will be chasing you around the dinning room table before your anniversary.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> We live just 40 miles north of Greenville so we go there a lot...we make excuses to go, especially at lunch time!
> 
> :thumbup:


I would too with views like that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, great - now Chelsea Clinton is getting into the act. She is saying that the Clinton Foundation will be more transparent from now on. Right - now that they have their millions and their tax loopholes and are set for life. Big of them.


Was that before or after she had major cosmetic surgery?
If she was so transparent, why did she need a major face job?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm just checking in from the hospital where I'm volunteering today & using their internet as I'm about out of time on mine. We have been busy so I'll try to read the pages fast but if I miss anyone who is ill, ill pray for all of you.
> 
> It was freezing this morning with a temp of 33 & frost & freeze last time -- I came home too soon!
> 
> Sending love, Janie


Brr. 
Love you too Janie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm just checking in from the hospital where I'm volunteering today & using their internet as I'm about out of time on mine. We have been busy so I'll try to read the pages fast but if I miss anyone who is ill, ill pray for all of you.
> 
> It was freezing this morning with a temp of 33 & frost & freeze last time -- I came home too soon!
> 
> Sending love, Janie


Thanks for the prayers, Janie.
It snowed overnight, and tonight it's below freezing. Had to take my rosemary plant inside. Brrrrrrr!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Was that before or after she had major cosmetic surgery?
> If she was so transparent, why did she need a major face job?


.... or before she bought the 10 million dollar condo or home?
:thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night everyone. God Bless...&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm just checking in from the hospital where I'm volunteering today & using their internet as I'm about out of time on mine. We have been busy so I'll try to read the pages fast but if I miss anyone who is ill, ill pray for all of you.
> 
> It was freezing this morning with a temp of 33 & frost & freeze last time -- I came home too soon!
> 
> Sending love, Janie


Love back to you, Jane. Stay warm, if that's possible!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Wonderful news Bonnie and Mr. Bonnie. Sounds like Mr. Bonnie will be chasing you around the dinning room table before your anniversary.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Was that before or after she had major cosmetic surgery?
> If she was so transparent, why did she need a major face job?


Because she could?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCk am going to do another hat with different yarn and write it all donw the way it should be.
> 
> Thought I was done with shawl not so fast. I spent the last 16 rows using the wrong needle size.
> 
> ...


What yarn and colour is your new hat going to be Yarnie? I'm looking at a couple options and will takes pics to get your advice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you think it is because you haven't had rain the last few years?


I think that's it. Hope they do better this year. How are your rose cuttings coming along?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Happy to hear about Mr. Bon feeling better. Hope he keeps on feeling better daily. :thumbup:


Hi Jokim,
Hope your back is feeling better and your roses are ready for summer.

Are you familiar with the Volhynia region of Poland/Ukraine? That's where my Dad's family came from.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, all. Not much time for reading tonight. Took a mental health day today - did nothing more than visit the library and read a little poetry. I hope to be just as productive tomorrow. And then I shall declare myself rested and get back to it!

Sleep well. I'm halfway there alread..zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Jokim,
> Hope your back is feeling better and your roses are ready for summer.
> 
> Are you familiar with the Volhynia region of Poland/Ukraine? That's where my Dad's family came from.


Hi Kitty,
My back is better mainly because I haven't been back to the garden since Sunday. Bad weather. Snowed today. :thumbdown: (Just a dusting for us, others got up to 5"! :shock: )
I've heard of the Volhynia region of the pre-WWII Poland, when it included the city of Lwow (I think), now in Ukraine. It must be southeastern part of Poland. If he stayed, there is a good chance your Dad would be speaking Ukrainian, or perhaps even Russian, now. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153359674113690


This is sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think that's it. Hope they do better this year. How are your rose cuttings coming along?


My cutting are still in the water. I need to put them in pots tomorrow. I need some advice from Jokim. Will the roses will root on new growth?I didn't have anything to cut the roses with and had to tear them . It was getting dark and snakes could have been in the over growth.
We are suppose to have storms again tomorrow and hail but I need to get them in dirt.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hi Kitty,
> My back is better mainly because I haven't been back to the garden since Sunday. Bad weather. Snowed today. :thumbdown: (Just a dusting for us, others got up to 5"! :shock: )
> I've heard of the Volhynia region of the pre-WWII Poland, when it included the city of Lwow (I think), now in Ukraine. It must be southeastern part of Poland. If he stayed, there is a good chance your Dad would be speaking Ukrainian, or perhaps even Russian, now. :shock:


I'm sure you're so tired of snow by now :thumbdown: Hopefully it warms up for the weekend. It was cooler here today too.

Lutsk was the nearest city and that is now the western Ukraine but all of the family documents said Poland. My Grandmother refused to talk about those days and Dad was still a little boy when they left to return to Germany ahead of the Soviet army.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/aljazeera/videos/10153359674113690/
> This is sad.


This world is seeing such pain and suffering of innocent people. When will the United States wake up and take care of this. Shame on our government for doing so little that it amounts to NOTHING.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My cutting are still in the water. I need to put them in pots tomorrow. I need some advice from Jokim. Will the roses will root on new growth?I didn't have anything to cut the roses with and had to tear them . It was getting dark and snakes could have been in the over growth.
> We are suppose to have storms again tomorrow and hail but I need to get them in dirt.


Good luck with your roses.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good morning, everyone! It's a pretty day here in GA, but storm clouds will gather this afternoon, and tomorrow will be rainy.

"Make hay while the sun shines!"


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good chilly morning.

Finished my second bobbin so I can do m plying demonstration this weekend. I really do not like to ply, I find it boring, so doing it with others helps pass the time. Guessing around 350 yards, will let you know when I skein it next week. So now I must finish this wrap that I am knitting so I can start using this yarn. It is the one that I ripped out the entire center panel and redid. I have one of four lace repeats done. Working on the second. It is a 16 row repeat, so I am starting the second repeat and I am on row 5. 

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My cutting are still in the water. I need to put them in pots tomorrow. I need some advice from Jokim. Will the roses will root on new growth?I didn't have anything to cut the roses with and had to tear them . It was getting dark and snakes could have been in the over growth.
> We are suppose to have storms again tomorrow and hail but I need to get them in dirt.


They might root if; you have not kept the cuttings in water for too long (1 wk) , the cuttings are not from old growth, but rather new growth, but not soft green tip, and if you dip the cut end in Rootone and, using a pencil, make a hole, in the ground where you intend to plant it and slowly and carefully insert the Rootone-covered cutting into the hole carefully tamping the soil down around the cutting. Make sure you have removed the bottom two-three leaflets from the stem and, covered in rooting compound, the stem is below ground. You should also have at least two-three leaflets showing above ground. Plant this in partial shade and cover with a translucent jar (1/2 gal. milk) cut off in the wider part. Hope that helps.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> They might root if; you have not kept the cuttings in water for too long (1 wk) , the cuttings are not from old growth, but rather new growth, but not soft green tip, and if you dip the cut end in Rootone and, using a pencil, make a hole, in the ground where you intend to plant it and slowly and carefully insert the Rootone-covered cutting into the hole carefully tamping the soil down around the cutting. Make sure you have removed the bottom two-three leaflets from the stem and, covered in rooting compound, the stem is below ground. You should also have at least two-three leaflets showing above ground. Plant this in partial shade and cover with a translucent jar (1/2 gal. milk) cut off in the wider part. Hope that helps.♥


Ok I do all of that except the jar. That is a good idea.I was thinking you had to have hard wood. It has been a few years since I rooted a rose. Thanks for all the good info.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good chilly morning.
> 
> Finished my second bobbin so I can do m plying demonstration this weekend. I really do not like to ply, I find it boring, so doing it with others helps pass the time. Guessing around 350 yards, will let you know when I skein it next week. So now I must finish this wrap that I am knitting so I can start using this yarn. It is the one that I ripped out the entire center panel and redid. I have one of four lace repeats done. Working on the second. It is a 16 row repeat, so I am starting the second repeat and I am on row 5.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day.


You are a busy gal. Let us know how you demonstration goes. You have so much fun with yarn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have bought two hanging baskets of this.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portulaca_grandiflora#/media/Fileortu.jpg. Portulaca grandiflora, variety in Pakistan
I am making rooting of them all over the year. I had two plants left from last year but I wanted to put them everywhere this year. They really show off here with the heat.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good chilly morning.
> 
> Finished my second bobbin so I can do m plying demonstration this weekend. I really do not like to ply, I find it boring, so doing it with others helps pass the time. Guessing around 350 yards, will let you know when I skein it next week. So now I must finish this wrap that I am knitting so I can start using this yarn. It is the one that I ripped out the entire center panel and redid. I have one of four lace repeats done. Working on the second. It is a 16 row repeat, so I am starting the second repeat and I am on row 5.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day.


I hope you do, too, LTL. I sounds like a busy one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have bought two hanging baskets of this.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portulaca_grandiflora#/media/Fileortu.jpg. Portulaca grandiflora, variety in Pakistan
> I am making rooting of them all over the year. I had two plants left from last year but I wanted to put them everywhere this year. They really show off here with the heat.


Yes, they love heat and don't mind drought. I always think of them as desert flowers. I bought some for next to my mailbox, but I can't plant them until Sunday. Busy knitting today and rain tomorrow. Rain will soften the packed horrible dirt by the mailbox. I hope!

Good luck - you're a very creative gardener, CB!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good chilly morning.
> 
> Finished my second bobbin so I can do m plying demonstration this weekend. I really do not like to ply, I find it boring, so doing it with others helps pass the time. Guessing around 350 yards, will let you know when I skein it next week. So now I must finish this wrap that I am knitting so I can start using this yarn. It is the one that I ripped out the entire center panel and redid. I have one of four lace repeats done. Working on the second. It is a 16 row repeat, so I am starting the second repeat and I am on row 5.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day.


What weight is your yarn after you've plied it? Your projects really are "yours" from start to finish :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have bought two hanging baskets of this.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portulaca_grandiflora#/media/Fileortu.jpg. Portulaca grandiflora, variety in Pakistan
> I am making rooting of them all over the year. I had two plants left from last year but I wanted to put them everywhere this year. They really show off here with the heat.


Beautiful :thumbup: That reminds me of our family home - Mom had portulaca planted all along the back foundation wall. It was a south exposure so it got lots of sun and heat and the colours were so rich and vibrant. Thanks for giving me a happy memory.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful :thumbup: That reminds me of our family home - Mom had portulaca planted all along the back foundation wall. It was a south exposure so it got lots of sun and heat and the colours were so rich and vibrant. Thanks for giving me a happy memory.


I am glad I gave you a happy memory. You should get you some. My grandmother had morning glories. That reminds me of her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Uh oh. Trouble in paradise.http://www.bizpacreview.com/2015/04/24/liberal-host-goes-ballistic-after-obama-betrays-msnbc-mr-president-ive-carried-your-water-big-time-198056


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Friday everyone.
So sorry I haven`t been around much....I`ve been busy with my knitting. 
It`s hard to believe we`re nearly at the end of April....and I`m way behind. It`s my own fault though coz I wasn`t happy with the pattern and I ripped it out from the start and designed another pattern. These afghans have to be perfect for these precious babies when they arrive.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1072832249398186


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Close your eyes at the top of the page. Ugly alert. Pure evil. She is in trouble again. 
http://www.dcclothesline.com/2015/04/24/hillary-is-feeling-the-heat-clinton-foundation-to-refile-tax-returns-going-back-15-years/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok I do all of that except the jar. That is a good idea.I was thinking you had to have hard wood. It has been a few years since I rooted a rose. Thanks for all the good info.♥


The cutting can be from this year's growth but it has to be from matured growth, not 'soft green'. A cane that has flowered already this year is ok. Make sure that you take off at least two or three leaf bracts on the cane, and cover it with rooting compound, place it in the pencil hole very carefully so as not to disturb the coated cane. Carefully tamp the soil around it, water, and cover with plastic jar, in the shade. You can also ventilate, during hot days, by unscrewing the top of the jar. You don't want to cook the new growth. Good luck.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/aljazeera/videos/10153359674113690/
> This is sad.


It is CB. Where is the outrage from the WH?

Another said situation is the Syrian refugees. They are risking their lives trying to get to Italy, Turkey and Greece rather than stay in Syria. One person said they do it because there is at least a chance we will survive the boat crossing, but if we stayed in Syria that would not be the case.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Close your eyes at the top of the page. Ugly alert. Pure evil. She is in trouble again.
> http://www.dcclothesline.com/2015/04/24/hillary-is-feeling-the-heat-clinton-foundation-to-refile-tax-returns-going-back-15-years/


My husband said that on the radio today they talked about a lot of bad things about Hillary. For instance, with what her husband is doing - money from Russia. Other stuff too. I sure hope the people of our country do not make another mistake!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`ve always said Marco Rubio wasn`t to be trusted. This article proves it
http://www.wnd.com/2015/04/senators-scheme-to-import-more-foreign-workers/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My husband said that on the radio today they talked about a lot of bad things about Hillary. For instance, with what her husband is doing - money from Russia. Other stuff too. I sure hope the people of our country do not make another mistake!


Bill brokered a deal to sell a US uranium (think: nuclear weapons) company to Russia (Putin). <0 signed off on the deal. Putin now owns 20% or US uranium supply. Treason anyone? :evil:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh oh. Trouble in paradise.http://www.bizpacreview.com/2015/04/24/liberal-host-goes-ballistic-after-obama-betrays-msnbc-mr-president-ive-carried-your-water-big-time-198056


I think the TPP will be causing a divide among the Democrats. It is really just NAFTA on steroids and will hurt the middle class as more jobs are outsourced. It will also hurt the country with financial regulations and limiting of environmental standards and US laws that protect our safety on imported products.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Bill brokered a deal to sell a US uranium (think: nuclear weapons) company to Russia (Putin). <0 signed off on the deal. Putin now owns 20% or US uranium supply. Treason anyone? :evil:


They also denied the whole thing (not surprising) until a reporter mentioned to Hillary that there were pictures documenting the transaction at the Clinton home in NY. The Clintons will lie until they are caught and then dismiss what happened. How can anyone trust either one of them?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Bill brokered a deal to sell a US uranium (think: nuclear weapons) company to Russia (Putin). <0 signed off on the deal. Putin now owns 20% or US uranium supply. Treason anyone? :evil:


Thank you for this info, Jokim. Terrible.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Bill brokered a deal to sell a US uranium (think: nuclear weapons) company to Russia (Putin). <0 signed off on the deal. Putin now owns 20% or US uranium supply. Treason anyone? :evil:


Sadly with the new AG Lynch, she`ll just rubber stamp anything <0 wants.
She`s Eric Holder in a dress. The Clintons will never see any jail time with her as AG.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sadly with the new AG Lynch, she`ll just rubber stamp anything <0 wants.
> She`s Eric Holder in a dress. The Clintons will never see any jail time with her as AG.


Afraid you're right, WendyBee. We're surrounded by corruption! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My husband said that on the radio today they talked about a lot of bad things about Hillary. For instance, with what her husband is doing - money from Russia. Other stuff too. I sure hope the people of our country do not make another mistake!


Yep! The darkness is coming to the light. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They also denied the whole thing (not surprising) until a reporter mentioned to Hillary that there were pictures documenting the transaction at the Clinton home in NY. The Clintons will lie until they are caught and then dismiss what happened. How can anyone trust either one of them?


We can't trust them. When will people learn?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sadly with the new AG Lynch, she`ll just rubber stamp anything <0 wants.
> She`s Eric Holder in a dress. The Clintons will never see any jail time with her as AG.


I like that WeBee Eric Holder in a dress. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Bill brokered a deal to sell a US uranium (think: nuclear weapons) company to Russia (Putin). <0 signed off on the deal. Putin now owns 20% or US uranium supply. Treason anyone? :evil:


At least.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yep! The darkness is coming to the light. :shock:


I hope it all comes out and a fuss is made.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Just checking in again with some pictures.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in again with some pictures.


I am holding my sides with this. Thank you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am holding my sides with this. Thank you!


There are more pictures!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> There are more pictures!


Ohhh! I can't wait!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in again with some pictures.


Those pictures hit the spot! Thanks.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Those pictures hit the spot! Thanks.♥


Yes they did!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://pjmedia.com/tatler/2015/04/24/son-of-george-soros-launches-anti-israel-jewish-action-pac/

PJ Media

Home
About Us
Columnists
PJTV
Instapundit
PJ Store

or
The PJ Tatler
Son of George Soros Launches Anti-Israel Jewish Action PAC

by Susan L.M. Goldberg
April 24, 2015 - 7:36 am
(818)
Print
Decrease Font Size Increase Font Size

Alexander Soross announcement, first published in Politico, reads in part:

other politically active American Jews have joined me to launch the Bend the Arc Jewish Action PAC, which will focus the passion and political power of American Jews on supporting those progressive politicians who truly speak to the core values of Jewish voters.

Were not only progressive in our views. Were also among the most politically engaged groups in America. In our local communities, American Jews are active, fighting for the issues we care about. Right now, were joining with other religious groups to protest so-called religious freedom laws in Indiana, Arkansas, Louisiana, and elsewhere that would allow discrimination against LGBT people. Were supporting efforts to empower home health care workers to organize for better wages and working conditions. And were rallying behind the #BlackLivesMatter movement. Last December, on the first night of Chanukah, thousands of American Jews gathered across 15 U.S. cities to protest police brutality against African Americans.

So, what makes the Junior Soross move so striking at this very moment? Perhaps it is the fact that at the very second JStreet decides to go whole-hog progressive, a Jew declares the need for a progressive Jewish PAC? No. It is far worse than that. It is no secret that Papa Soros funds various PACs tied directly to the #BlackLivesMatter movement. In his announcement, Alexander Soros makes it very clear that this civil rights movement is his organizations primary focus. While JStreet argues for Palestinian statehood in the Jewish world, Soross PAC is funding a pro-Palestinian activist camp on American soil, made up of disenfranchised African Americans who are busy establishing connections with radical Palestinians.

Why make it a Jewish endeavor? In a political climate where a growing number of Jews are cooling to Obama, traditionally liberal, secularized Jews are ripe for the picking. Lets hope theyre wise enough not to pour Soross Kool Aid into their kiddush cups.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad I gave you a happy memory. You should get you some. My grandmother had morning glories. That reminds me of her.


The sunniest spot is in front of the house and if the slugs didn't get to them the deer would  I'm not sure if it's sunny enough to plant them in hanging baskets on the back deck.

Do you have slugs in your area? Some of ours are gigantic. The geese eat the slugs in the pasture when the grass is cut. The first year we lived here I planted tomatos along the foundation and put spruce and fir twigs along the border to keep the slugs out (they impaled themselves on the needles) but then the racoons got to them. I ended up planting tumbler tomatoes in hanging baskets.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://pjmedia.com/tatler/2015/04/24/son-of-george-soros-launches-anti-israel-jewish-action-pac/
> 
> PJ Media
> 
> ...


Disgusting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Sounds like he is no friend of the Jewish people. What are the core Jewish values? Pro- Palestine? Anti- Religious Freedom? Pro-LGBT? Pro- Black lives Matter?
> 
> What of this list is of benefit to the average Jewish person?


You're so right. And I think they know it. I sure hope so.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The sunniest spot is in front of the house and if the slugs didn't get to them the deer would  I'm not sure if it's sunny enough to plant them in hanging baskets on the back deck.
> 
> Do you have slugs in your area? Some of ours are gigantic. The geese eat the slugs in the pasture when the grass is cut. The first year we lived here I planted tomatos along the foundation and put spruce and fir twigs along the border to keep the slugs out (they impaled themselves on the needles) but then the racoons got to them. I ended up planting tumbler tomatoes in hanging baskets.


Did it work well? It sounds like a good solution. i just can't warm up to slugs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The sunniest spot is in front of the house and if the slugs didn't get to them the deer would  I'm not sure if it's sunny enough to plant them in hanging baskets on the back deck.
> 
> Do you have slugs in your area? Some of ours are gigantic. The geese eat the slugs in the pasture when the grass is cut. The first year we lived here I planted tomatos along the foundation and put spruce and fir twigs along the border to keep the slugs out (they impaled themselves on the needles) but then the racoons got to them. I ended up planting tumbler tomatoes in hanging baskets.


Mine are not in the ground either. They do love sun. 
We do have lots of slugs. Big ones and little ones with shells. I have mulch of pine needles and leaves but they get under the mulch. The slugs love strawberries too.
I think the dogs get rid of the raccoons. Did your tomatoes you get a big crop in the handing baskets? My son's MIL has grown tomatoes in five gallon buckets. She had lots of tomatoes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I think the TPP will be causing a divide among the Democrats. It is really just NAFTA on steroids and will hurt the middle class as more jobs are outsourced. It will also hurt the country with financial regulations and limiting of environmental standards and US laws that protect our safety on imported products.


We have many of the same concerns. An added problem for Canada is we still have marketing boards that regulate production quotas and prices for dairy and eggs. Some provinces also regulate other items. If TPP goes ahead, either the federal or provincial govt would have to make some sort of payouts or subsidies to producers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Did it work well? It sounds like a good solution. i just can't warm up to slugs.


Me neither. The evergreen twigs worked really well, especially when they started to dry out - but it didn't look that good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mine are not in the ground either. They do love sun.
> We do have lots of slugs. Big ones and little ones with shells. I have mulch of pine needles and leaves but they get under the mulch. The slugs love strawberries too.
> I think the dogs get rid of the raccoons. Did your tomatoes you get a big crop in the handing baskets? My son's MIL has grown tomatoes in five gallon buckets. She had lots of tomatoes.


The tomatoes did really well in the baskets but they did have to be well watered every day.

I used the full little branches and twigs from the evergreens without adding any leaves or grass. But I only did it for the first year because those pesky racoons took bites out of all the fruit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We are having thunder storms tonight. I am signing off. Love y'all!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning

We must be getting those storms today.
There is a festival a few hours away that I wanted to go and check out. But with the rain, not sure if I will make it. Have to wait and recheck the weather. Would not like to spend more time in the car that at the festival because of the rain.

Talk to you later


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What yarn and colour is your new hat going to be Yarnie? I'm looking at a couple options and will takes pics to get your advice.


Don't know color deep red and purple. Am using # 4 yarn again. Am keeping track of rows ect. Am sending you this hat and instructions again with row cout ect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> We must be getting those storms today.
> There is a festival a few hours away that I wanted to go and check out. But with the rain, not sure if I will make it. Have to wait and recheck the weather. Would not like to spend more time in the car that at the festival because of the rain.
> ...


Did you get to Festival?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Weather cold freezing next week in upper 60's. Winter coats to summer clothes.
Squill had freeze, so did liliy's of valley don't know if they will flower also apple blossoms.

Bird flu again, here. Few chicken farms have to kill birds and also Turkey. 
They say eggs are o.k. for human's to eat. 

Cold and crazy here. 
Crazys legs racke in Madison today not traveling down there at all. Didn't plan on it today any way.

Magenta that's the color WCK. doing a white border this time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The sunniest spot is in front of the house and if the slugs didn't get to them the deer would  I'm not sure if it's sunny enough to plant them in hanging baskets on the back deck.
> 
> Do you have slugs in your area? Some of ours are gigantic. The geese eat the slugs in the pasture when the grass is cut. The first year we lived here I planted tomatos along the foundation and put spruce and fir twigs along the border to keep the slugs out (they impaled themselves on the needles) but then the racoons got to them. I ended up planting tumbler tomatoes in hanging baskets.


yucky slugs . Tomatos so bad last year, blite every year. Wonder if worth planting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Weather cold freezing next week in upper 60's. Winter coats to summer clothes.
> Squill had freeze, so did liliy's of valley don't know if they will flower also apple blossoms.
> 
> Bird flu again, here. Few chicken farms have to kill birds and also Turkey.
> ...


Yarnie, your hat colors sound pretty. I hope you'll post this one when you're finished.

Sounds like you're in because of cold, and we're in because of rain.It's pouring here this morning with thunderstorms this afternoon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good morning, everybody! 

We're having a rainy day. I love it. When I went out to get the paper this morning, I noticed our spirea blooms were finished. But it still looks good.

DD gave us a spirea bush a few years ago, and now it's a huge shrub with a lovely kind of spray shape. I think it used to be called bridal spray spirea. It's full of white flowers and looks fit for a bride. The flowers only last a couple of days, but now the spent flowers are sort of dark green and bright green new shoots are all over like fireworks! 

We've had great weather for plants this spring - lots of rain, then lots of sun, and cool cool cool. I think I say this every year, but I have to say it again - This is the prettiest spring we've ever had.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning Bon, Gray and cold here. Hoping it doesn't rain. So far this week snow sleet, and rain. Also below freezing, spring here not good at all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning Bon, Gray and cold here. Hoping it doesn't rain. So far this week snow sleet, and rain. Also below freezing, spring here not good at all.


Hi, Yarnie! That's such a long winter. But I'll bet you have nice summers - cooler than here?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Did it work well? It sounds like a good solution. i just can't warm up to slugs.


When my brother and I were little we would put salt on the slugs and watch them melt away. I know gross.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When my brother and I were little we would put salt on the slugs and watch them melt away. I know gross.


I've heard of that but I've never done it. Can't you do it with beer, too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> We must be getting those storms today.
> There is a festival a few hours away that I wanted to go and check out. But with the rain, not sure if I will make it. Have to wait and recheck the weather. Would not like to spend more time in the car that at the festival because of the rain.
> ...


I hope it stops raining for your festival. Let us know how it turns out.
It is so wet . We have only gotten to mow once. It looks like Scotland here.  Green.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've heard of that but I've never done it. Can't you do it with beer, too?


I think they like beer and crawl in and drown. I don't know if they melt I have never tried it.
I looked it up on google
.http://eartheasy.com/grow_nat_slug_cntrl.htm


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning Bon, Gray and cold here. Hoping it doesn't rain. So far this week snow sleet, and rain. Also below freezing, spring here not good at all.


Spring is sure hiding from you. Storms again . Yesterday and 54 , today it is suppose to be 89 and humid. Climate change is always going on in AR. :shock: :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope it stops raining for your festival. Let us know how it turns out.
> It is so wet . We have only gotten to mow once. It looks like Scotland here.  Green.


It's like that here, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think they like beer and crawl in and drown. I don't know if they melt I have never tried it.
> I looked it up on google
> .http://eartheasy.com/grow_nat_slug_cntrl.htm


I checked your google article - very informative! Thanks, CB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Spring is sure hiding from you. Storms again . Yesterday and 54 , today it is suppose to be 89 and humid. Climate change is always going on in AR. :shock: :roll:


89!!!!?!!! Good grief - that's summertime! Don't you wonder how in the world it can change so much in one day. I guess you had a lot of wind?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Off to go with my Mother to Lowes. She wants to eat Chinese so talk later.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> We must be getting those storms today.
> There is a festival a few hours away that I wanted to go and check out. But with the rain, not sure if I will make it. Have to wait and recheck the weather. Would not like to spend more time in the car that at the festival because of the rain.
> ...


I hope the rain eased up and you could make it to the festival.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Weather cold freezing next week in upper 60's. Winter coats to summer clothes.
> Squill had freeze, so did liliy's of valley don't know if they will flower also apple blossoms.
> 
> Bird flu again, here. Few chicken farms have to kill birds and also Turkey.
> ...


Sounds like a good day to stay in and knit Yarnie!

Magenta and white sound like a beautiful combo for your new hat. I'm going to try your design with a bright royal blue and a varigated blues and purples.

We've had mixed rain and sun for the past few days but the wind has a real bite to it. When I left my parents' place on Tues they had 21C (70F) and yesterday they were back down to 4C (39F) with snow forecast for overnight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yucky slugs . Tomatos so bad last year, blite every year. Wonder if worth planting.


I've never had blight, is there something you can do for it? You had vintage tomatoes too didn't you Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning, everybody!
> 
> We're having a rainy day. I love it. When I went out to get the paper this morning, I noticed our spirea blooms were finished. But it still looks good.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your day Bonnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I've heard of that but I've never done it. Can't you do it with beer, too?


The slugs are attracted to beer and drown; an upside down melon rind attracts slugs and you can collect them and get rid of them in the morning; cornmeal kills slugs by making them bloat


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think they like beer and crawl in and drown. I don't know if they melt I have never tried it.
> I looked it up on google
> .http://eartheasy.com/grow_nat_slug_cntrl.htm


 :thumbup: interesting link; thanks CB


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Off to go with my Mother to Lowes. She wants to eat Chinese so talk later.♥


Hope you and Mom have a great day!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think they like beer and crawl in and drown. I don't know if they melt I have never tried it.
> I looked it up on google
> .http://eartheasy.com/grow_nat_slug_cntrl.htm


I've tried it. I caught maybe one or two slugs and the rest had a party with my veggies.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Howdy

Took the 2+ hour drive and got to the festival before the gates opened. Because it started to rain they let us in. I went around, and nothing screamed at me to buy, but there was a pattern that I fell in love with and got that. As I was leaving I stopped to say hi/bye to my friend that is an alpaca groomer (she did my friend's alpacas two weeks where I helped). Was about to leave because she was in the middle of a shearing. The owner was holding the alpaca's head when someone ran up to the owner and said the alpaca's baby was stressed out and all tangled up in its pen. I put my purse down, went to the head and told her I got this. So she looks up, sees a total stranger wanted to hold down her prize alpaca's head during shearing. She looked at the groomer and she said "Go, she knows how to do this." She got up to help the baby. We finished up and off I went. Talk about the being at the right place at the right time. Felt good to be helpful and not caring that I got muddy pants..............but no spit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Howdy
> 
> Took the 2+ hour drive and got to the festival before the gates opened. Because it started to rain they let us in. I went around, and nothing screamed at me to buy, but there was a pattern that I fell in love with and got that. As I was leaving I stopped to say hi/bye to my friend that is an alpaca groomer (she did my friend's alpacas two weeks where I helped). Was about to leave because she was in the middle of a shearing. The owner was holding the alpaca's head when someone ran up to the owner and said the alpaca's baby was stressed out and all tangled up in its pen. I put my purse down, went to the head and told her I got this. So she looks up, sees a total stranger wanted to hold down her prize alpaca's head during shearing. She looked at the groomer and she said "Go, she knows how to do this." She got up to help the baby. We finished up and off I went. Talk about the being at the right place at the right time. Felt good to be helpful and not caring that I got muddy pants..............but no spit!!!!!!!!!!


Great story! Good for you! Much admiration sent your way from me. They are lucky.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a good day to stay in and knit Yarnie!
> 
> Magenta and white sound like a beautiful combo for your new hat. I'm going to try your design with a bright royal blue and a varigated blues and purples.
> 
> We've had mixed rain and sun for the past few days but the wind has a real bite to it. When I left my parents' place on Tues they had 21C (70F) and yesterday they were back down to 4C (39F) with snow forecast for overnight.


The blue and purple sounds so pretty. Last summer at the beach in SC, I found the cutest market bags. Knitted, bag with knitted handle. The colors were beautiful. I got hot pink, blues and purples (maybe like yours, WCK), and variegated shades of turquoise. I would love to find the pattern - don't know enough to figure it out from the bag. They were in a little general store, selling for just $16! A great bargain and much lighter to carry than my leather purse. Prettier, too. I haven't seen a pattern like it. Maybe the knitter made it up.

Maybe working with those scrumptious colors will take your mind off that nasty stuff falling from the sky. I'd love to see your finished hat if you've a mind to post.

I guess I was really off-topic with this post. That's ADD for you. But actually, WCK, your colors reminded me of the bag, especially because I've just started using it and it still feels new to me.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a good day to stay in and knit Yarnie!
> 
> Magenta and white sound like a beautiful combo for your new hat. I'm going to try your design with a bright royal blue and a varigated blues and purples.
> 
> We've had mixed rain and sun for the past few days but the wind has a real bite to it. When I left my parents' place on Tues they had 21C (70F) and yesterday they were back down to 4C (39F) with snow forecast for overnight.


It`s a great day here to sit home and knit too westy.
We`ve had constant rain since about 3 this morning. It`s only now starting to ease off. I`m so glad I chose yesterday to wash all my sheets and towels to hang out on the washing line.
More rain tomorrow though


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Sounds like he is no friend of the Jewish people. What are the core Jewish values? Pro- Palestine? Anti- Religious Freedom? Pro-LGBT? Pro- Black lives Matter?
> 
> What of this list is of benefit to the average Jewish person?


'The apple doesn't fall far from the tree', does it? :evil:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Enjoy your day Bonnie!


Thanks, WCK. I just realized - it was called bridal wreath spirea, not spray.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Howdy
> 
> Took the 2+ hour drive and got to the festival before the gates opened. Because it started to rain they let us in. I went around, and nothing screamed at me to buy, but there was a pattern that I fell in love with and got that. As I was leaving I stopped to say hi/bye to my friend that is an alpaca groomer (she did my friend's alpacas two weeks where I helped). Was about to leave because she was in the middle of a shearing. The owner was holding the alpaca's head when someone ran up to the owner and said the alpaca's baby was stressed out and all tangled up in its pen. I put my purse down, went to the head and told her I got this. So she looks up, sees a total stranger wanted to hold down her prize alpaca's head during shearing. She looked at the groomer and she said "Go, she knows how to do this." She got up to help the baby. We finished up and off I went. Talk about the being at the right place at the right time. Felt good to be helpful and not caring that I got muddy pants..............but no spit!!!!!!!!!!


That was nice of you to help out. Sounds like an interesting day!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The blue and purple sounds so pretty. Last summer at the beach in SC, I found the cutest market bags. Knitted, bag with knitted handle. The colors were beautiful. I got hot pink, blues and purples (maybe like yours, WCK), and variegated shades of turquoise. I would love to find the pattern - don't know enough to figure it out from the bag. They were in a little general store, selling for just $16! A great bargain and much lighter to carry than my leather purse. Prettier, too. I haven't seen a pattern like it. Maybe the knitter made it up.
> 
> Maybe working with those scrumptious colors will take your mind off that nasty stuff falling from the sky. I'd love to see your finished hat if you've a mind to post.
> 
> I guess I was really off-topic with this post. That's ADD for you. But actually, WCK, your colors reminded me of the bag, especially because I've just started using it and it still feels new to me.


I'd better explain. I didn't buy all three for me. CB's twin was there, liked the one with purple. DIL was there, didn't think she could use one. Youngest DD wasn't there, liked the hot pink (which matched her new backpack), so that one's hers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Howdy
> 
> Took the 2+ hour drive and got to the festival before the gates opened. Because it started to rain they let us in. I went around, and nothing screamed at me to buy, but there was a pattern that I fell in love with and got that. As I was leaving I stopped to say hi/bye to my friend that is an alpaca groomer (she did my friend's alpacas two weeks where I helped). Was about to leave because she was in the middle of a shearing. The owner was holding the alpaca's head when someone ran up to the owner and said the alpaca's baby was stressed out and all tangled up in its pen. I put my purse down, went to the head and told her I got this. So she looks up, sees a total stranger wanted to hold down her prize alpaca's head during shearing. She looked at the groomer and she said "Go, she knows how to do this." She got up to help the baby. We finished up and off I went. Talk about the being at the right place at the right time. Felt good to be helpful and not caring that I got muddy pants..............but no spit!!!!!!!!!!


What a story! You were right on time. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I've sometimes wished for an extra pair of hands - but would I really finish more projects or just start more projects? :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd better explain. I didn't buy all three for me. CB's twin was there, liked the one with purple. DIL was there, didn't think she could use one. Youngest DD wasn't there, liked the hot pink (which matched her new backpack), so that one's hers.


It sounds cute. Can you put up a picture of it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Howdy
> 
> Took the 2+ hour drive and got to the festival before the gates opened. Because it started to rain they let us in. I went around, and nothing screamed at me to buy, but there was a pattern that I fell in love with and got that. As I was leaving I stopped to say hi/bye to my friend that is an alpaca groomer (she did my friend's alpacas two weeks where I helped). Was about to leave because she was in the middle of a shearing. The owner was holding the alpaca's head when someone ran up to the owner and said the alpaca's baby was stressed out and all tangled up in its pen. I put my purse down, went to the head and told her I got this. So she looks up, sees a total stranger wanted to hold down her prize alpaca's head during shearing. She looked at the groomer and she said "Go, she knows how to do this." She got up to help the baby. We finished up and off I went. Talk about the being at the right place at the right time. Felt good to be helpful and not caring that I got muddy pants..............but no spit!!!!!!!!!!


That was lucky timing! She must have been quite relieved.

What kind of pattern did you get?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> The blue and purple sounds so pretty. Last summer at the beach in SC, I found the cutest market bags. Knitted, bag with knitted handle. The colors were beautiful. I got hot pink, blues and purples (maybe like yours, WCK), and variegated shades of turquoise. I would love to find the pattern - don't know enough to figure it out from the bag. They were in a little general store, selling for just $16! A great bargain and much lighter to carry than my leather purse. Prettier, too. I haven't seen a pattern like it. Maybe the knitter made it up.
> 
> Maybe working with those scrumptious colors will take your mind off that nasty stuff falling from the sky. I'd love to see your finished hat if you've a mind to post.
> 
> I guess I was really off-topic with this post. That's ADD for you. But actually, WCK, your colors reminded me of the bag, especially because I've just started using it and it still feels new to me.


All 3 colours sound beautiful Bonnie; and at $16 a really good deal too!
Lily has some nice bag patterns with Sugar'n'Cream and I think I saw some other patterns out there somewhere too. Can you post a pic of your bag and maybe I can find something similar?

My brain works on word association too Bonnie :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It`s a great day here to sit home and knit too westy.
> We`ve had constant rain since about 3 this morning. It`s only now starting to ease off. I`m so glad I chose yesterday to wash all my sheets and towels to hang out on the washing line.
> More rain tomorrow though


Hope you enjoyed your knitting day Wendy! Did you come up with a new pattern for the twins' blankets?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd better explain. I didn't buy all three for me. CB's twin was there, liked the one with purple. DIL was there, didn't think she could use one. Youngest DD wasn't there, liked the hot pink (which matched her new backpack), so that one's hers.


Lucky DD and DIL! But it would still be ok to have 3 for yourself if you wanted!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was lucky timing! She must have been quite relieved.
> 
> What kind of pattern did you get?


By Hand, With Heart. By Mary Gildersleeve
Not-So-Plain-Jane. It was named for our friend. It is really a lace poncho. It is on my list to do as a Summer knit because it is knit in the round. Will have to go shopping in my room for some yarn. I am sure I have 500 yards of DK weight yarn around.

Rainy today and into the night. Started my 3rd of 4 repeats on my shawl tonight. Might have this puppy done in 2-3 weeks......200+ stitches for 32 rows.........yikes!

TTFN


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> By Hand, With Heart. By Mary Gildersleeve
> Not-So-Plain-Jane. It was named for our friend. It is really a lace poncho. It is on my list to do as a Summer knit because it is knit in the round. Will have to go shopping in my room for some yarn. I am sure I have 500 yards of DK weight yarn around.
> 
> Rainy today and into the night. Started my 3rd of 4 repeats on my shawl tonight. Might have this puppy done in 2-3 weeks......200+ stitches for 32 rows.........yikes!
> ...


I wasn't familiar with her designs so I looked her up. Beautiful shawl! I like the Butterfly Shawl too and the March Cowl reminds me of stained glass (but I would make the cowl longer).


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you enjoyed your knitting day Wendy! Did you come up with a new pattern for the twins' blankets?


Sure did westy.
Last night I turned my living room upside down to look for a pattern book I bought years ago that I wanted ideas from. I finally found it on the side of my PC inbetween some pieces of paper I had other patterns on that I had designed. It took me ages to put everything back neatly. But at least now I am more organised with my knitting pattern files.
Here`s the pattern. I`m doing one in the same blue/white, and on the other afghan I`m reversing it to white/blue.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sail-boat-blanket

I hate knitting when there is chaos around me. I spent most of yesterday doing laundry, dusting and vacuuming. It`s great that I don`t have to clean today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Sure did westy.
> Last night I turned my living room upside down to look for a pattern book I bought years ago that I wanted ideas from. I finally found it on the side of my PC inbetween some pieces of paper I had other patterns on that I had designed. It took me ages to put everything back neatly. But at least now I am more organised with my knitting pattern files.
> Here`s the pattern. I`m doing one in the same blue/white, and on the other afghan I`m reversing it to white/blue.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sail-boat-blanket
> ...


Beautiful afghans Wendy! :thumbup: The twins's parents will be thrilled.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sure did westy.
> Last night I turned my living room upside down to look for a pattern book I bought years ago that I wanted ideas from. I finally found it on the side of my PC inbetween some pieces of paper I had other patterns on that I had designed. It took me ages to put everything back neatly. But at least now I am more organised with my knitting pattern files.
> Here`s the pattern. I`m doing one in the same blue/white, and on the other afghan I`m reversing it to white/blue.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sail-boat-blanket
> ...


Beautiful blanket pattern for a baby boy, Wendy Bee! It'll be a keepsake for sure.
I just finished organizing my patterns into pocket folders. Started it a month ago, and completed it yesterday. 
Still working in my garden. It was 52 deg. outside today, nice temp to work in. Still more left to do.......♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> By Hand, With Heart. By Mary Gildersleeve
> Not-So-Plain-Jane. It was named for our friend. It is really a lace poncho. It is on my list to do as a Summer knit because it is knit in the round. Will have to go shopping in my room for some yarn. I am sure I have 500 yards of DK weight yarn around.
> 
> Rainy today and into the night. Started my 3rd of 4 repeats on my shawl tonight. Might have this puppy done in 2-3 weeks......200+ stitches for 32 rows.........yikes!
> ...


 I love the Not-So-Plain-Jane ! Please saw us when you finish.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sure did westy.
> Last night I turned my living room upside down to look for a pattern book I bought years ago that I wanted ideas from. I finally found it on the side of my PC inbetween some pieces of paper I had other patterns on that I had designed. It took me ages to put everything back neatly. But at least now I am more organised with my knitting pattern files.
> Here`s the pattern. I`m doing one in the same blue/white, and on the other afghan I`m reversing it to white/blue.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sail-boat-blanket
> ...


I am glad you found that pattern. The blanket is going to be adorable!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Beautiful blanket pattern for a baby boy, Wendy Bee! It'll be a keepsake for sure.
> I just finished organizing my patterns into pocket folders. Started it a month ago, and completed it yesterday.
> Still working in my garden. It was 52 deg. outside today, nice temp to work in. Still more left to do.......♥


Thanks Jokim. I have this huge briefcase that I bought for a dollar during a back to school sale at Walmart about 5 years ago. I have 3 ring binders in there full of patterns I`ve either printed out or written out in longhand. I spent most of last night putting them in order. I also have some knitting magazines in there too. It`s really heavy now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've sometimes wished for an extra pair of hands - but would I really finish more projects or just start more projects? :wink:


So true. I need more hands and arms for everything. Or a whole other me. :shock: Or stay off the computer and get it done. I worked on the porch with my hanging baskets. It is too wet to work in the yard.
What have you been up to WCK since you returned home?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jokim. I have this huge briefcase that I bought for a dollar during a back to school sale at Walmart about 5 years ago. I have 3 ring binders in there full of patterns I`ve either printed out or written out in longhand. I spent most of last night putting them in order. I also have some knitting magazines in there too. It`s really heavy now.


You seem really well organized, WendyBee. Great to know where each pattern is, isn't it? Sounds like you might need another briefcase to lighten the load. ;-)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've sometimes wished for an extra pair of hands - but would I really finish more projects or just start more projects? :wink:


Now that's a good question!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It sounds cute. Can you put up a picture of it?


I'll try. I have to find out how to do that from my phone. The regular camera takes so long because we always print them at the drugstore before putting them in the computer. I'll see what I can do. Tomorrow might be a good day to do that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> All 3 colours sound beautiful Bonnie; and at $16 a really good deal too!
> Lily has some nice bag patterns with Sugar'n'Cream and I think I saw some other patterns out there somewhere too. Can you post a pic of your bag and maybe I can find something similar?
> 
> My brain works on word association too Bonnie :XD:


I didn't realize it was word association - but it sure is!

I'll look on Lily. I'll try to post a picture. It will take a little learning. I'll do my best.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Beautiful blanket pattern for a baby boy, Wendy Bee! It'll be a keepsake for sure.
> I just finished organizing my patterns into pocket folders. Started it a month ago, and completed it yesterday.
> Still working in my garden. It was 52 deg. outside today, nice temp to work in. Still more left to do.......♥


There's always more left, isn't there? My plants are doing well, but I have a bit of buyer's remorse. I bought three creeping phlox - pink. They didn't look great, but I loved them and they were already blooming in the neighborhood. I was afraid to wait. Planted them - they drooped and now look pretty pathetic. That's okay - I know they'll perk up next year. But yesterday I went to Kroger, and they had beautiful ones - bigger and better than mine. Too late. That's how it goes sometimes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you found that pattern. The blanket is going to be adorable!


Let me add on here that I also love the sailboat blanket. I know WendyBee will do a beautiful job with it, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jokim. I have this huge briefcase that I bought for a dollar during a back to school sale at Walmart about 5 years ago. I have 3 ring binders in there full of patterns I`ve either printed out or written out in longhand. I spent most of last night putting them in order. I also have some knitting magazines in there too. It`s really heavy now.


That's part of the fun of it, isn't it? Getting it all neat and organized. I say that as I sit surrounded by printer pages in sloppy stacks just waiting for that neat-organized thing. I get great pleasure out of anything I do that turns out tidy because it doesn't come naturally to me. 

Even so, I love binders and plastic bags and containers for things. My poor brain cries out for organization!!!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There's always more left, isn't there? My plants are doing well, but I have a bit of buyer's remorse. I bought three creeping phlox - pink. They didn't look great, but I loved them and they were already blooming in the neighborhood. I was afraid to wait. Planted them - they drooped and now look pretty pathetic. That's okay - I know they'll perk up next year. But yesterday I went to Kroger, and they had beautiful ones - bigger and better than mine. Too late. That's how it goes sometimes.


Transplant shock, Bonnie. To be expected. They should do better next year, perhaps even later this year.
My Christmas-Thanksgiving-Easter cactus is blooming again! Should I add Mother's Day to it's blooming list? Don't know why it has bloomed so many times since Sept. :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's part of the fun of it, isn't it? Getting it all neat and organized. I say that as I sit surrounded by printer pages in sloppy stacks just waiting for that neat-organized thing. I get great pleasure out of anything I do that turns out tidy because it doesn't come naturally to me.
> 
> Even so, I love binders and plastic bags and containers for things. My poor brain cries out for organization!!!!


A woman after my own heart, you are, Bonnie. I save boxes and storage containers because you never know, someday........ 
Actually, my yarn stash is stored in boxes and Rubbermaid totes (wheeled). I can see what's inside the totes. The boxes I just label on the outside.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Transplant shock, Bonnie. To be expected. They should do better next year, perhaps even later this year.
> My Christmas-Thanksgiving-Easter cactus is blooming again! Should I add Mother's Day to it's blooming list? Don't know why it has bloomed so many times since Sept. :shock:


It must be because you have a green thumb. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm saying Goodnight good friends. Sleep well and when you wake up tomorrow morning remember: 
'This is the day that the Lord has made,
Let us rejoice and be glad in it!' &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So true. I need more hands and arms for everything. Or a whole other me. :shock: Or stay off the computer and get it done. I worked on the porch with my hanging baskets. It is too wet to work in the yard.
> What have you been up to WCK since you returned home?


I started a feather & fan lace scarf just before I left for Edmonton and it's close to being done. I'm working it in 2 halves and will graft it together. Then I will start Yarnie's hat design.

Not as much fun has been finishing our taxes. Small business owners filing deadline is June but balance due has to be paid by end of April to avoid penalties so I might as well have them ready to file by then too.

How is the fox coming along?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's part of the fun of it, isn't it? Getting it all neat and organized. I say that as I sit surrounded by printer pages in sloppy stacks just waiting for that neat-organized thing. I get great pleasure out of anything I do that turns out tidy because it doesn't come naturally to me.
> 
> Even so, I love binders and plastic bags and containers for things. My poor brain cries out for organization!!!!


I'd like to be more organized but I know it won't happen


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Transplant shock, Bonnie. To be expected. They should do better next year, perhaps even later this year.
> My Christmas-Thanksgiving-Easter cactus is blooming again! Should I add Mother's Day to it's blooming list? Don't know why it has bloomed so many times since Sept. :shock:


Lots of TLC?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> A woman after my own heart, you are, Bonnie. I save boxes and storage containers because you never know, someday........
> Actually, my yarn stash is stored in boxes and Rubbermaid totes (wheeled). I can see what's inside the totes. The boxes I just label on the outside.


I never thought i had a stash until I took a good look in one particular closet. That was a while ago - time to reorganize. First, I need more tubs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I think we may finally have spring. The grass is green in our back yard. Tonight at dusk, there were 4 deer grazing. One was only 20 feet from the house. It was to dark for a picture. I'm sure they will be back. Since that area is mowed, the grass is easier for them to eat than what is in the woods.


Yay!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I started a feather & fan lace scarf just before I left for Edmonton and it's close to being done. I'm working it in 2 halves and will graft it together. Then I will start Yarnie's hat design.
> 
> Not as much fun has been finishing our taxes. Small business owners filing deadline is June but balance due has to be paid by end of April to avoid penalties so I might as well have them ready to file by then too.
> 
> How is the fox coming along?


Yes, CB. Will you show us the fox when you're finished?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Today we got to see DS and family. First real visitors we've had in a while. 

DIL, who is so thougthful, brought me a little cake - yellow cake with chocolate icing - my favorite Henry the Explorer cake. So thoughtful. They had some birthday presents, too, and they came and to visit for an hour or more. 

It was so good to have them back at our house. We've really missed them. Usually they need to get home right after dinner for bedtime on school nights. Today, they relaxed and we talked and laughed and had such a nice time. 

DH even came in and joked around with them. It's been a while since he felt so cheery! Good to see. We got to catch up on what the kids have been doing, too.

Made my day!

Good nght, all. You are all in my prayers. Sweet dreams and I hope you all have a lovely Sunday.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't realize it was word association - but it sure is!
> 
> I'll look on Lily. I'll try to post a picture. It will take a little learning. I'll do my best.


I didn't see the pattern I was thinking of - it was a tearoff pattern; Ill check when I go to work on Mon. Here are a few other bags:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather--fan-rainbow-ripple-beach-bag
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/go-green-market-bag.html
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/knit-market-bag.html
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/psychadelic-hobo-bag-192416.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Today we got to see DS and family. First real visitors we've had in a while.
> 
> DIL, who is so thougthful, brought me a little cake - yellow cake with chocolate icing - my favorite Henry the Explorer cake. So thoughtful. They had some birthday presents, too, and they came and to visit for an hour or more.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a perfect evening Bonnie. Hoping you get back to your regular routine real soon!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

All your beautiful gardens sounds like true works of art. I wish I had time to plan one this year. Unfortunately I don`t. What with the monsoon type weather, and lots of knitting projects - I just don`t have the time this year.

Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you found that pattern. The blanket is going to be adorable!


Thanks Bumpy.
I just spotted a mistake in the pattern. See, this is why I hate knitting from charts. It has a blank square which denotes a knit stitch, while on the chart next to it it`s denoted as a V (slip stitch). It`s supposed to be a slip stitch, that`s why when I wrote the pattern out - it didn`t seem to match up with the rest of the pattern. I`ve been going over it with a fine toothcomb.
I`m definitely going to have to buy some proper stitch markers this week. The tiny safety pins I`m using now are quite cumbersome.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sure did westy.
> Last night I turned my living room upside down to look for a pattern book I bought years ago that I wanted ideas from. I finally found it on the side of my PC inbetween some pieces of paper I had other patterns on that I had designed. It took me ages to put everything back neatly. But at least now I am more organised with my knitting pattern files.
> Here`s the pattern. I`m doing one in the same blue/white, and on the other afghan I`m reversing it to white/blue.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sail-boat-blanket
> ...


I love it!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Morning Y'all!

Seen outside the local salvage yard...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Y'all!
> 
> Seen outside the local salvage yard...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe now we can stop the nonsense that climate change is caused by human behavior...

*Top scientists start to examine 'fiddled' global warming figures*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/11561629/Top-scientists-start-to-examine-fiddled-global-warming-figures.html

"But only when the full picture is in will it be possible to see just how far the scare over global warming has been driven by manipulation of figures accepted as reliable by the politicians who shape our energy policy, and much else besides. If the panels findings eventually confirm what we have seen so far, this really will be the smoking gun, in a scandal the scale and significance of which for all of us can scarcely be exaggerated."


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Y'all!
> 
> Seen outside the local salvage yard...


Now that is a true thought for me. but sometimes I need a good kick.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Maybe now we can stop the nonsense that climate change is caused by human behavior...
> 
> *Top scientists start to examine 'fiddled' global warming figures*
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Thanks lady wonder how they will spin this one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't see the pattern I was thinking of - it was a tearoff pattern; Ill check when I go to work on Mon. Here are a few other bags:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather--fan-rainbow-ripple-beach-bag
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/go-green-market-bag.html
> ...


WCK - how thoughtful of you to go to all this trouble. These are all nice. I think the one I bought is simpler - looks like it's all one piece. I'll take a closer look at the bag. The handle is knitted as part of the bag, fairly wide traps. I'll have to get the picture.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I think I caught up.

LTL a master of animals good thing you were there to help.

Oh just know you will find yarn for pattern. Your funny yarn you I know with all your spining will have something.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a perfect evening Bonnie. Hoping you get back to your regular routine real soon!


Thanks, WCK. It was very nice. Good to see DS so relaxed. And DIL getting into the kidding around.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> All your beautiful gardens sounds like true works of art. I wish I had time to plan one this year. Unfortunately I don`t. What with the monsoon type weather, and lots of knitting projects - I just don`t have the time this year.
> 
> Oh well, maybe next year.


It can be very hard to know what we just don't have time for. I"m bad at that - want to do everything. It's better to be realistic as you are about this. Your knitting projects are works of art.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think I caught up.
> 
> LTL a master of animals good thing you were there to help.
> 
> Oh just know you will find yarn for pattern. Your funny yarn you I know with all your spining will have something.


Hope the 200 sts. plus are getting done. Hate more then 50 sts. Makes me put aside to much. Shawl with 500 plus sts. Is nuts here. Had to rip as used wrong size needles, Hate ripping Mohair hate it. So it is in bag waiting to get done.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Y'all!
> 
> Seen outside the local salvage yard...


That's very cute. If only it were that simple, right?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Joey wish I had a veiw like you. Green down here to. Are you ready for warm weather next week? Sounds like it will be nice so nice.

Has Smokie Bear warning been down graded. Still short this year here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Maybe now we can stop the nonsense that climate change is caused by human behavior...
> 
> *Top scientists start to examine 'fiddled' global warming figures*
> 
> ...


Very interesting article. One of the places where temperature is also measured but not included in questionable global warming reports is in Alabama at UAH - University of Alabama in Huntsville. Thanks for posting, Gerslay!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK taxes, and projects, do not go together with more then 20 hands and maybe feet to hold it all together. .

Most of hat pattern done and will be on it's way to you so slow down for a bit. Explains it easier to read to .

Blite (?) is in soil. Heirlooms are not protected from it. Husband is suppose to build me a raise planting bed. Don't know if it will get done. But hope as we will put in fresh soil and may help. If not there is always farmers market.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sweet good morning to you Gerslay, and Bon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sweet good morning to you Gerslay, and Bon.


And the same to you, Yarnie. I hope you get your raised beds.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is from a Morning Offering that I get each day. The first part seemed so appropriate for what's going on nowadays, and the second seemed to relate to a common problem - so I thought I'd share.


APRIL 26, 2015
"Let us stand fast in what is right, and prepare our souls for trial. Let us wait upon God's strengthening aid and say to him: 'O Lord, you have been our refuge in all generations.'"
 St. Boniface

"In order to make room for more of God in our life, we need to let go of things that are currently filling our heart and reorder the things that are not ordered properly in Him. The importance of an appropriate detachment from the things of the worldor as they sometimes speak of it, the putting of our lives into the rightis stressed by all the spiritual writers."
 Ralph Martin, p.203	
The Fulfillment of All Desire


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

shouldn't laugh WeeBee but finding book sounds like me. Always last place you look. Cleaning out patterns and keeping the ones you need Jokim did that when painting room . Now am going crazy finding patterns sure have thrown them away in clean out. But yarn stored so can almost find them. You are a master of making your own patterns. Wish I was that good.

Have to remember to buy as CB said things Joey will llike meaning new yarn. (ha Ha).

Joey bought a nice yarn about two weeks ago DK in grays and white and aqua. No have no thought what am making with it just love colors. So keep shelf open .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This is from a Morning Offering that I get each day. The first part seemed so appropriate for what's going on nowadays, and the second seemed to relate to a common problem - so I thought I'd share.
> 
> APRIL 26, 2015
> "Let us stand fast in what is right, and prepare our souls for trial. Let us wait upon God's strengthening aid and say to him: 'O Lord, you have been our refuge in all generations.'"
> ...


Need that of late Bon thanks meaning full to me right now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL how are you doing ? Not more then three months and you will be in your new home.

time is passing so can't wait to hear about your settling in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm glad, Yarnie. Same for me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I always love to see this, and this video has several people who are hearing for the first time. One of the most moving videos I've seen in a long time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB how was day with mom? Hope it was good.

You all down south seems are getting to much rain, here up north we are lacking. 

but out in country fields are plowed and some are being planted. Hope farmers have a good year in spite of late of rain hope can make up for it.


Bird flu up here flocks of Chicken, and Turkeys on factory farms being killed. Not good for their business. Eggs are o.k. to eat so said agr. agents.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gali how are you doing? Hope all is well.

Same with you Georgie.

Jayne glad you come around and let us know how you arae doing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I always love to see this, and this video has several people who are hearing for the first time. One of the most moving videos I've seen in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

On a diet not a diet I want but still . I miss food do you hear me? Oh well should be good for me, not at this time but good for me.
  :roll: :?:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC how are you feeling hope you feeling better then you were and on the mend. Miss you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm saying Goodnight good friends. Sleep well and when you wake up tomorrow morning remember:
> 'This is the day that the Lord has made,
> Let us rejoice and be glad in it!' ♥


Amen and Amen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yesterday drop a heavy foling table on my toes. Ouch hurts a lot wonder if I broke one of my toes. Leave it to me to do something like that I mean toes? To funny.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB how was day with mom? Hope it was good.
> 
> You all down south seems are getting to much rain, here up north we are lacking.
> 
> ...


Are your chickens okay?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> removed s for you Bon.
> 
> Oh Bon made me cry happy cry thanks for starting my day with it.


Thanks for removing it. I tested it and it worked for me with the s. Computers are a mystery to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yesterday drop a heavy foling table on my toes. Ouch hurts a lot wonder if I broke one of my toes. Leave it to me to do something like that I mean toes? To funny.


Ouch! I hope it's not broken.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Are your chickens okay?


Yes for now. Hope GAli's are too.

I'm with you toes and borken do not go with my plans in life. :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL how are you doing ? Not more then three months and you will be in your new home.
> 
> time is passing so can't wait to hear about your settling in.


Thank you, Yarnlady. It will be the beginning to middle of August. This place is tight - very tight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Y'all!
> 
> Seen outside the local salvage yard...


Good Morning Gers :thumbup:

How are your reno's coming along?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yesterday drop a heavy foling table on my toes. Ouch hurts a lot wonder if I broke one of my toes. Leave it to me to do something like that I mean toes? To funny.


Oh my goodness Yarny, that sounds so painful. Is your toe(s) turning black? I don`t know what doctors do for broken toes these days. They just tape it, and send you home with pain meds. Thats what happened to me about 20 years ago.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Maybe now we can stop the nonsense that climate change is caused by human behavior...
> 
> *Top scientists start to examine 'fiddled' global warming figures*
> 
> ...


It's been a massive shell game that has pulled billions of $ from consumers and taxpayers - and the myth continues. The province of Ontario has just imposed a new carbon cap and trade program and the scandal over the previous govt's energy program hasn't even been resolved yet.

Earth has gone through many climate change cycles and the major cause has always been natural events -- solar, volcanic, asteroids ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been a massive shell game that has pulled billions of $ from consumers and taxpayers - and the myth continues. The province of Ontario has just imposed a new carbon cap and trade program and the scandal over the previous govt's energy program hasn't even been resolved yet.
> 
> Earth has gone through many climate change cycles and the major cause has always been natural events -- solar, volcanic, asteroids ...


I know. It's crazy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK. It was very nice. Good to see DS so relaxed. And DIL getting into the kidding around.


I'm sure the past few weeks have been a real worry for them and your daughters' families too. With DH doing better, everyone can start to relax :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK taxes, and projects, do not go together with more then 20 hands and maybe feet to hold it all together. .
> 
> Most of hat pattern done and will be on it's way to you so slow down for a bit. Explains it easier to read to .
> 
> Blite (?) is in soil. Heirlooms are not protected from it. Husband is suppose to build me a raise planting bed. Don't know if it will get done. But hope as we will put in fresh soil and may help. If not there is always farmers market.


Thanks Yarnie, I'll wait for the updated hat pattern.

If DH doesn't get the raised beds done maybe you could try putting a couple of plants in big pots with fresh soil. I haven't planted tomatoes in hanging baskets for the last couple of years, so the farmers market works well for me!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This is from a Morning Offering that I get each day. The first part seemed so appropriate for what's going on nowadays, and the second seemed to relate to a common problem - so I thought I'd share.
> 
> APRIL 26, 2015
> "Let us stand fast in what is right, and prepare our souls for trial. Let us wait upon God's strengthening aid and say to him: 'O Lord, you have been our refuge in all generations.'"
> ...


Thanks Bonnie; very appropriate words.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> CB how was day with mom? Hope it was good.
> 
> You all down south seems are getting to much rain, here up north we are lacking.
> 
> ...


Bird flu on the mainland too - big factory farms in Fraser Valley. They seem to have outbreaks almost every year. Factory farms seem to be taking over


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I always love to see this, and this video has several people who are hearing for the first time. One of the most moving videos I've seen in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> On a diet not a diet I want but still . I miss food do you hear me? Oh well should be good for me, not at this time but good for me.
> :roll: :?:


  add a little at a time


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yesterday drop a heavy foling table on my toes. Ouch hurts a lot wonder if I broke one of my toes. Leave it to me to do something like that I mean toes? To funny.


Oh NO! Not funny - awful when toes hurt


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for removing it. I tested it and it worked for me with the s. Computers are a mystery to me.


Maybe it worked for you because you posted it and the link was still in your cookies. If it doesn't show up in blue when you post it, then it isn't a "hot link" that takes you directly to the site. In that case I highlight the link with the mouse, right click it and then select "go to link name" - so it takes a couple more steps to get there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Yarnlady. It will be the beginning to middle of August. This place is tight - very tight.


Sounds like they're keeping to schedule LL. Keep thinking of how wonderful your new home will be!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Oh my goodness Yarny, that sounds so painful. Is your toe(s) turning black? I don`t know what doctors do for broken toes these days. They just tape it, and send you home with pain meds. Thats what happened to me about 20 years ago.


It hasn't changed Wendy - same for me last year.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sure the past few weeks have been a real worry for them and your daughters' families too. With DH doing better, everyone can start to relax :thumbup:


You're right. DS is a worrier. They offered to drive us to the beach this year and said that they and DD would get all the provisions. We usually take care of that. DS would drive our car, and DIL would drive theirs - so we could go home early if we wanted to. They tried to find ways to help, and it's so good of them. I'm still not sure we'll go to the beach, though. DH will still be on antibiotics, and it's fun but not as restful as being home, especially since DH insists on doing all the shopping while we're there and most of it before we go. Men!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie; very appropriate words.


I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie, it was so beautiful to see their expressions


It brought tears to my eyes. Something we take for granted.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe it worked for you because you posted it and the link was still in your cookies. If it doesn't show up in blue when you post it, then it isn't a "hot link" that takes you directly to the site. In that case I highlight the link with the mouse, right click it and then select "go to link name" - so it takes a couple more steps to get there.


That's good to know. Thanks, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like they're keeping to schedule LL. Keep thinking of how wonderful your new home will be!


LL, I hope you'll send us pictures!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I guess I have to be ready for whatever weather we have. I do not know what the DNR has posted for fire danger, I can just look at the leaves and ground cover in the woods. We have had to many wild fires close to home to not be concerned.
> 
> I do not have a garden or many flowers because of the deer. Shortly after we moved into this house. I planted 2 beds of strawberries, (one June, other ever bearing). the next spring they were blooming, some berries were setting, the next morning they were all gone, roots also. To much work just to feed the deer.


Yes - sometimes it really isn't worth it. There are so many other things to do.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like they're keeping to schedule LL. Keep thinking of how wonderful your new home will be!


Yes, I hope so. This place is soooo small. It is an adjustment. Hoping to find friends. It takes time. I guess it's better to make this adjustment now instead of 10 years down the road.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> LL, I hope you'll send us pictures!


OK, Bon. I'll PM them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> OK, Bon. I'll PM them.


Thanks, LL!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, LL!


There is nothing yet. It is going to take a few months!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This is from a Morning Offering that I get each day. The first part seemed so appropriate for what's going on nowadays, and the second seemed to relate to a common problem - so I thought I'd share.
> 
> APRIL 26, 2015
> "Let us stand fast in what is right, and prepare our souls for trial. Let us wait upon God's strengthening aid and say to him: 'O Lord, you have been our refuge in all generations.'"
> ...


That is so inspiring and meditative, Bonnie. Thank you.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yesterday drop a heavy foling table on my toes. Ouch hurts a lot wonder if I broke one of my toes. Leave it to me to do something like that I mean toes? To funny.


OUCH!!! I can feel your toes hurting, Yarnie. I've had broken toes, they're no fun, and not much can be done for them except ice them and stay off your feet.
Are you going to the Dr. to have them checked out?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK taxes, and projects, do not go together with more then 20 hands and maybe feet to hold it all together. .
> 
> Most of hat pattern done and will be on it's way to you so slow down for a bit. Explains it easier to read to .
> 
> Blite (?) is in soil. Heirlooms are not protected from it. Husband is suppose to build me a raise planting bed. Don't know if it will get done. But hope as we will put in fresh soil and may help. If not there is always farmers market.


Do you use chicken manure in your garden? We have about a dozen tomato plants. I think that is going to be it for us. Maybe some cucumbers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This is from a Morning Offering that I get each day. The first part seemed so appropriate for what's going on nowadays, and the second seemed to relate to a common problem - so I thought I'd share.
> 
> APRIL 26, 2015
> "Let us stand fast in what is right, and prepare our souls for trial. Let us wait upon God's strengthening aid and say to him: 'O Lord, you have been our refuge in all generations.'"
> ...


Amen


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You have to take out the s.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB how was day with mom? Hope it was good.
> 
> You all down south seems are getting to much rain, here up north we are lacking.
> 
> ...


We had a good time. Just to Lowes and another nursery then to eat. 
I guess chicken prices will go up higher now. Beef is outrageous right now. :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes for now. Hope GAli's are too.
> 
> I'm with you toes and borken do not go with my plans in life. :XD:


How are your toes now? I have had two broken toes and all I can say is OUCH! I hope yours are not broken.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you use chicken manure in your garden? We have about a dozen tomato plants. I think that is going to be it for us. Maybe some cucumbers.


Chicken manure is supposed to be so good for growth.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen


Amen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I broke my little toe by kicking a 12 pack of soda with bare feet. I did have to go to the ER. the toe was at a right angle to the rest of the foot. I think he taped it, and I had to wear a special shoe with a wooden sole. The hardest part was finding a pair of shoes, so I could walk almost normal with the wooden shoe and one of the new pair.


I am feeling the pain you had.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Lots of TLC?


Not really. I've ignored it since Sept. '14. Probably that's what is needed. Have to learn to leave my plants alone and not kill them with kindness. ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Not really. I've ignored it since Sept. '14. Probably that's what is needed. Have to learn to leave my plants alone and not kill them with kindness. ;-)


I over kill mine with kindness too. They never die from neglect. :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been a massive shell game that has pulled billions of $ from consumers and taxpayers - and the myth continues. The province of Ontario has just imposed a new carbon cap and trade program and the scandal over the previous govt's energy program hasn't even been resolved yet.
> 
> Earth has gone through many climate change cycles and the major cause has always been natural events -- solar, volcanic, asteroids ...


 :thumbup: You are so right, Kitty. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I guess I have to be ready for whatever weather we have. I do not know what the DNR has posted for fire danger, I can just look at the leaves and ground cover in the woods. We have had to many wild fires close to home to not be concerned.
> 
> I do not have a garden or many flowers because of the deer. Shortly after we moved into this house. I planted 2 beds of strawberries, (one June, other ever bearing). the next spring they were blooming, some berries were setting, the next morning they were all gone, roots also. To much work just to feed the deer.


Same story here with rose buds. One day they look beautiful, and I'm ecstatic anticipating gorgeous blooms. 
Next day, the buds are all eaten off the stems! Makes me so angry! :evil: 
Happened so many times that I started sprinkling cayenne pepper on the leaves. It works until it rains and then has to be reapplied. :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you use chicken manure in your garden? We have about a dozen tomato plants. I think that is going to be it for us. Maybe some cucumbers.


Be careful with using chicken manure in your garden. It has to be aged pretty well. If it's not, it will burn the plant roots.
If you know some horses, use their manure, but again make sure it's at least 6 mo. old, and does not smell any longer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I broke my little toe by kicking a 12 pack of soda with bare feet. I did have to go to the ER. the toe was at a right angle to the rest of the foot. I think he taped it, and I had to wear a special shoe with a wooden sole. The hardest part was finding a pair of shoes, so I could walk almost normal with the wooden shoe and one of the new pair.


'Right angle to the rest of the foot'? Oh, that must've been extremely painful.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I over kill mine with kindness too. They never die from neglect. :shock:


Me too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you use chicken manure in your garden? We have about a dozen tomato plants. I think that is going to be it for us. Maybe some cucumbers.


I've used chicken manure back in Alberta. A fellow I worked with raised chickens and let us help ourselves but with the warning that it was very high in nitrogen and had to be well aged and worked in or it could burn the plants.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a good time. Just to Lowes and another nursery then to eat.
> I guess chicken prices will go up higher now. Beef is outrageous right now. :x


Did you get some new plants CB? Your Mom must have enjoyed the outing.

Our prices have gone up a lot too. DH does most of our shopping and he buys whatever is on sale.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I broke my little toe by kicking a 12 pack of soda with bare feet. I did have to go to the ER. the toe was at a right angle to the rest of the foot. I think he taped it, and I had to wear a special shoe with a wooden sole. The hardest part was finding a pair of shoes, so I could walk almost normal with the wooden shoe and one of the new pair.


Was the wooden sole an insert Joey? Do you think it gave more support to your foot?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How are your toes now? I have had two broken toes and all I can say is OUCH! I hope yours are not broken.


Don't know if broken but do not thing so. Just hurts if broken think it would do more then hurt.

Last time I ran in to a steel post and did not say anything until it was black and blue. Went to Doctor and he wasn't impress either. So la de da.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> There is nothing yet. It is going to take a few months!


It must be hard to wait.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That is so inspiring and meditative, Bonnie. Thank you.♥


I'm glad you like it, Jokim.

I keep reading that we need silence, and there isn't much nowadays. It can be very calming. But we're so busy - at least I try to keep busy when I really need to stop, take more time for prayer and pondering.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I broke my little toe by kicking a 12 pack of soda with bare feet. I did have to go to the ER. the toe was at a right angle to the rest of the foot. I think he taped it, and I had to wear a special shoe with a wooden sole. The hardest part was finding a pair of shoes, so I could walk almost normal with the wooden shoe and one of the new pair.


Oh, my - it must have been awful to see your toe like that! Makes me cringe to think about that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Not really. I've ignored it since Sept. '14. Probably that's what is needed. Have to learn to leave my plants alone and not kill them with kindness. ;-)


My mother called it benign neglect! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB - the other day it was supposed to get to 89 in your town. Did it make it? Did you put on the air? That's hot!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't know if broken but do not thing so. Just hurts if broken think it would do more then hurt.
> 
> Last time I ran in to a steel post and did not say anything until it was black and blue. Went to Doctor and he wasn't impress either. So la de da.


Is it turning black and blue, Yarnie?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad you like it, Jokim.
> 
> I keep reading that we need silence, and there isn't much nowadays. It can be very calming. But we're so busy - at least I try to keep busy when I really need to stop, take more time for prayer and pondering.


I'm the same way, Bonnie. Quiet time is heavenly. 
When I taught, I used to have a poster on the door, so the kids would see it and read it. It's from the Bible, but I don't know at the moment from where, possibly the Book of Wisdom. It said:
'Be Still and Know That I Am God'
I thought that was so appropriate for class of 3 graders. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Is it turning black and blue, Yarnie?


nope it is just curled up a bit. As long as it doesn't hurt any more I am fine with it. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't know if broken but do not thing so. Just hurts if broken think it would do more then hurt.
> 
> Last time I ran in to a steel post and did not say anything until it was black and blue. Went to Doctor and he wasn't impress either. So la de da.


It could be broken Yarnie - broken toes hurt but there doesn't seem to be much that can be done about them besides icing and taping them. How was your day besides the painful toe?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I am turning in Denim Country.
Good Night and Sweet Dreams to all of you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim did you watch Wolf Hall tonight .

Good one tonight Henry is really a bag of wind on the show. 

One women on show tonight was on Mid Wifes and left show now know why.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> nope it is just curled up a bit. As long as it doesn't hurt any more I am fine with it. :thumbup:


Can you uncurl it? Does it hurt when you try? You can't walk around with curled toes. They'll start calling you....'Curly'!  :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It was a flat piece of wood with straps to hold it on. meant to keep your foot flat.
> 
> I can tolerate a lot of pain, so this wasn't bad. When I broke both bones in my left arm right above the wrist, now that was pain. Even the compression fracture in my back was not bad.


That sounds awful Joey. I've been lucky that I haven't broken any bones except for my toes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It could be broken Yarnie - broken toes hurt but there doesn't seem to be much that can be done about them besides icing and taping them. How was your day besides the painful toe?


It was fun if you call sitting outside doing nothing cause weather was so nice. Then started on hat again. Almost up to 7 inches and then that part will be done. Just crochet and head band. Getting easier to do with every one. Pattern will make more sense when I send now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love husband who said don't forget to come to bed. Have not forgotten yet. Not something I think anyone forgets. Unless they are Teenages who can stay up all night and sleep on day. 

Gee I remember those days. Now if I don't sleep well . I am in the chair drifting off to sleep with book or knitting needles in my hand.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim did you watch Wolf Hall tonight .
> 
> Good one tonight Henry is really a bag of wind on the show.
> 
> One women on show tonight was on Mid Wifes and left show now know why.


I always tape/DVR those shows and watch when I have time. But I will watch and let you know how I like it.
All because he wanted a male heir! How ironic that a female followed him, actually 2 of his daughters did, Mary and Elizabeth. 
God works in mysterious, and sometimes 'humorous', ways.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It was a flat piece of wood with straps to hold it on. meant to keep your foot flat.
> 
> I can tolerate a lot of pain, so this wasn't bad. When I broke both bones in my left arm right above the wrist, now that was pain. Even the compression fracture in my back was not bad.


You really can tolerate a lot of pain! My daughter broke her right arm the same way - both bones. She was twelve. She can take a lot of pain, too - but that wasn't fun. My youngest - the adventurer. Are you a risk-taker, too?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I'm the same way, Bonnie. Quiet time is heavenly.
> When I taught, I used to have a poster on the door, so the kids would see it and read it. It's from the Bible, but I don't know at the moment from where, possibly the Book of Wisdom. It said:
> 'Be Still and Know That I Am God'
> I thought that was so appropriate for class of 3 graders. ;-)


I like that quote Jokim; both DH and I value quiet and time to reflect. When DH was regularly working back in Calgary, some friends thought I would be too lonely and wanted to organize evening activities and I had to tactfully tell them that I welcomed a quiet evening after spending a full day talking to people.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm the same way, Bonnie. Quiet time is heavenly.
> When I taught, I used to have a poster on the door, so the kids would see it and read it. It's from the Bible, but I don't know at the moment from where, possibly the Book of Wisdom. It said:
> 'Be Still and Know That I Am God'
> I thought that was so appropriate for class of 3 graders. ;-)


Yes, very appropriate in so many ways! :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I am turning in Denim Country.
> Good Night and Sweet Dreams to all of you.


Good night, Jokim. Sleep well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds awful Joey. I've been lucky that I haven't broken any bones except for my toes.


Be careful. A few years ago, I told my grandson I hadn't broken any bones - and the very next day I broke my collarbone!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love husband who said don't forget to come to bed. Have not forgotten yet. Not something I think anyone forgets. Unless they are Teenages who can stay up all night and sleep on day.
> 
> Gee I remember those days. Now if I don't sleep well . I am in the chair drifting off to sleep with book or knitting needles in my hand.


That's a nice way to fall asleep. Unless you drop the needles and the stitches slide off.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Can you uncurl it? Does it hurt when you try? You can't walk around with curled toes. They'll start calling you....'Curly'!  :lol:


 :lol: that's curte "Curly Yarnie". For some reason, I do curl my toes a lot when I'm not wearing shoes. I don't know if it means anything.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was fun if you call sitting outside doing nothing cause weather was so nice. Then started on hat again. Almost up to 7 inches and then that part will be done. Just crochet and head band. Getting easier to do with every one. Pattern will make more sense when I send now.


 :thumbup: Nice that it was finally nice enough to sit outside! You and all our winterized friends need some nice sunshine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Be careful. A few years ago, I told my grandson I hadn't broken any bones - and the very next day I broke my collarbone!


oh not good to hear at all. Ouch . What do they do for collarbone???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Nice that it was finally nice enough to sit outside! You and all our winterized friends need some nice sunshine.


Well yes we do thank you. Went out this morning and pepie la pew must have been a bit upset and it was not smelling to good. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: that's curte "Curly Yarnie". For some reason, I do curl my toes a lot when I'm not wearing shoes. I don't know if it means anything.


I hate shoes so curly will just have to hang in there. 
When little I use to bury my shoes and mom had a time finding them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Be careful. A few years ago, I told my grandson I hadn't broken any bones - and the very next day I broke my collarbone!


 :shock: that's right -- late last year I was saying how lucky I was that I hadn't picked up that coughing bug that was going around and then in January I came down with it. Hopefully my bones stay intact!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a nice way to fall asleep. Unless you drop the needles and the stitches slide off.


Switch to circular needles and little chance of dropped stitches.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I hate shoes so curly will just have to hang in there.
> When little I use to bury my shoes and mom had a time finding them.


 :lol: Did you blame your dog for burying your shoes?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Did you blame your dog for burying your shoes?


Nope was to little then under 5 years old. Just told her I buried them. Since it was a acre of land and sand she had to shovel them out. If she could find them. Gave up and let me go bare foot . Had to wear shoes when going out . But even then would take them off. Give me slappers any day now. If I go bare foot now manage to get something in foot or hurt them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Switch to circular needles and little chance of dropped stitches.


Thats what you think I am the queen of drop stitches even with circulars. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope was to little then under 5 years old. Just told her I buried them. Since it was a acre of land and sand she had to shovel them out. If she could find them. Gave up and let me go bare foot . Had to wear shoes when going out . But even then would take them off. Give me slappers any day now. If I go bare foot now manage to get something in foot or hurt them.


I don't like to wear shoes either, I usually go barefoot or wear my mom's crocheted slippers at home. Sometimes I wear slippers in the store too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope your fire hazard stays under control Joey. I was talking to my farming Alberta in-laws this evening and they had a bad grass fire last week. It took a lot of people and helicopters to put it out - fortunately no people were hurt or buildings damaged.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't like to wear shoes either, I usually go barefoot or wear my mom's crocheted slippers at home. Sometimes I wear slippers in the store too


Know that sounds good. cumfy is good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to the land of noddy. Blessings on you Kitty.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`ve made great headway on the baby afghan. I`m on my 40th row. Only about another 400 rows to go LOL
It`s 2.30am so I`m going to call it a night!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies! I don't know what happened with my internet usage, but I was almost out of time so I wasn't online much as was afraid it was going to cost another $50.00 for a few gigs of memory.

I have Verizon & had to pay one time $100.00 for Internet but only used very little time as they charge for the next 5 g no matter how much you use! I threatened to get another internet carrier & it did not even get close to the 5 G until last month. I'm on a new 5 G now so we will see how it goes.

I don't watch movies nor very few videos so don't know how so much usage is happening. I was on lots more when I was fighting with the AOW! LOL

Hope all of you are OK as I think about each of you daily. I'm working to finish a scrappy quilt for charity so I have been busy. It is becoming pretty as I do try to match colors when possible. I have lots of pretty scraps but want to use them so I can get uncluttered!

Love each of you. Janie


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning friends

Not much on my plate today. My son's car is in the shop and he is using my car to go to work. Worked almost all day on my shawl yesterday. I need to get I done and not put it down or I will never pick it up again. Had plied over 425 yards of my yarn. Need to wash it today and let it dry. Now you see why I am so anxious to get my shawl done, want to use my new yarn.

Cool today, should be in the mid 70's by now. Too wet to get into the yard from over 2 inches of rain over the weekend. Oh well, guess I could clean..........NOT

Be back later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It must be hard to wait.


Yes. We are trying to meet people here, but has not happened yet. My husband said it takes time. So, lonliness continues.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies! I don't know what happened with my internet usage, but I was almost out of time so I wasn't online much as was afraid it was going to cost another $50.00 for a few gigs of memory.
> 
> I have Verizon & had to pay one time $100.00 for Internet but only used very little time as they charge for the next 5 g no matter how much you use! I threatened to get another internet carrier & it did not even get close to the 5 G until last month. I'm on a new 5 G now so we will see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Mornin Janie!

My guess is its your mobile data that is gobbling up the gigs.

What kind of phone do you have? I have a Samsung S4 and I have to make sure it is set to use the wifi at home especially when downloading/updating apps. It is also set so that when I'm away from the home wifi it won't go to mobile data without asking me first.

Do you play games on your phone? They will chew up data like crazy and unless you're using the home wifi you can blow through 1.5Gs easily.

Downloading/updating apps can also chew through usage, so always do that on the home wifi...unless its urgent for some reason or you know you have tons of usage left. There's a setting (somewhere) so that it will always auto-update on wifi, or never update automatically.

Check the phone (or the phone's website) every day for a while to see your usage progress so you'll know when and how you're using more than you think you should be. The same Data Usage menu where you disable mobile data also contains all the metrics showing what apps are using how much data. You can use that to remove any app that acts a bit mental or that you have no use for whatsoever.

Best advice is to double-check the wifi setting, especially after you've been out of the house, to make sure its set to use the home wifi and is not using mobile data.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WCK...the bathroom redo is all but finished...waiting on the vanity top to be installed and the glass doors to arrive...then I can do all the pretty stuff and take some pictures.

Yarnie...OUCH! I hope you're toe isn't broken and its just a little sore for a few days.

Lukelucy...I've moved a lot and I know what you mean about making new friends. Just like finding a new doctor or dentist I had to make it a priority to meet new people...dial the phone...join a group...go for walks and stop and talk to people, etc. We've been here almost three years and we've each joined several groups and met a lot of people and we're making some really neat friendships. So get yourself out there...I'm sure there are lots of people who are just waiting to get to know you!

Jokim...'Be Still and Know That I Am God' Thanks for that, its so calming and reminds us who is really in charge.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> WCK...the bathroom redo is all but finished...waiting on the vanity top to be installed and the glass doors to arrive...then I can do all the pretty stuff and take some pictures.
> 
> Yarnie...OUCH! I hope you're toe isn't broken and its just a little sore for a few days.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Gerslay. We are trying to join groups. My husband and I have joined a tennis club - I am a lousy player. Plus, we will join another club. I just takes time.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Gerslay. We are trying to join groups. My husband and I have joined a tennis club - I am a lousy player. Plus, we will join another club. I just takes time.


I haven't played tennis in years. I don't know if I can run fast enough anymore to get to the ball in time...and then there's the serve! I'm not even sure where my tennis racket is...or even if it still is!

:thumbup:  :thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh not good to hear at all. Ouch . What do they do for collarbone???


Mine was simple - broken inside but not the covering on the bone. Just a sling and moving very carefully. It didn't even hurt when I did it, but somehow I knew exactly what had happened. It hurt some afterward, but it wasn't bad. I wouldn't want to do it again, though!

DD's MIL broke hers, and the ends never did heal together. Some breaks are worse than others.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I hate shoes so curly will just have to hang in there.
> When little I use to bury my shoes and mom had a time finding them.


Funny! You were a mischievous little pup!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: that's right -- late last year I was saying how lucky I was that I hadn't picked up that coughing bug that was going around and then in January I came down with it. Hopefully my bones stay intact!


I think there's a little meanie-fairy that goes around waiting for us to say things like that - then trips us up!

Like - our baby sleeps through the night.

No ear infections this winter!

And the most embarrassing if someone hears you - seeing a kid throw a tantrum in the grocery store and saying, "I'll never let MY child do THAT!" Doomed even before conception!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Switch to circular needles and little chance of dropped stitches.


Good advice - but I will find a way! Just kidding - I'm VERY careful and just about panic if I drop a stitch.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't like to wear shoes either, I usually go barefoot or wear my mom's crocheted slippers at home. Sometimes I wear slippers in the store too


I never go barefoot outside any more because of the darn fire ants. One DD is allergic - once you've seen an anaphylactic shock reaction, you never forget it! As I'm sure some of you know.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve made great headway on the baby afghan. I`m on my 40th row. Only about another 400 rows to go LOL
> It`s 2.30am so I`m going to call it a night!


WendyBee - I don't know how you knit so long! I wouldn't be able to keep my eyes open.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies! I don't know what happened with my internet usage, but I was almost out of time so I wasn't online much as was afraid it was going to cost another $50.00 for a few gigs of memory.
> 
> I have Verizon & had to pay one time $100.00 for Internet but only used very little time as they charge for the next 5 g no matter how much you use! I threatened to get another internet carrier & it did not even get close to the 5 G until last month. I'm on a new 5 G now so we will see how it goes.
> 
> ...


I love you back, Janie. I'd love to see the quilt. Will you post it when you're finished - if you get a chance?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin Janie!
> 
> My guess is its your mobile data that is gobbling up the gigs.
> 
> ...


Impressive - you sure know a lot about that!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Impressive - you sure know a lot about that!


Well I didn't know all that much until I started burning up the gigs on my phone too. So I googled it and followed the instructions on the wifi settings and all the rest of that.

Google is Great!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Well I didn't know all that much until I started burning up the gigs on my phone too. So I googled it and followed the instructions on the wifi settings and all the rest of that.
> 
> Google is Great!


You know more then most of us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL want to meet folks fast . Fall down in front of them that will get their attendtion. 

Or yell at them yoo hoo it's me don't you remember me and start talking like you know them.

better yet poke them and say oh I thought I knew you.

So many others just let me know you will either have friends or they will wonder where you put your brain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wee Bee knock it off. Slow down gosh what you trying to do? make us feel guilty or something.

Put the needles down and walk away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah Jayne love you too. 

Can't wait to see the quilt hope the gigg's come through. What is a gigg any way.


Have same phone Gerslay. Use straight talk through Walmart. Free everything 45 dollars a month.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends
> 
> Not much on my plate today. My son's car is in the shop and he is using my car to go to work. Worked almost all day on my shawl yesterday. I need to get I done and not put it down or I will never pick it up again. Had plied over 425 yards of my yarn. Need to wash it today and let it dry. Now you see why I am so anxious to get my shawl done, want to use my new yarn.
> 
> ...


Want to trade weather? I can send you around 60's and dry.

Hope shawl is done soon. 
Yarn spun a good thing.
House work nay with you not worth it just be doing it again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay yeah bathroom almost done.

What will be next project.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Curly toe here,

Good morning good morning it's time to raise and shine.

up shine is not my thing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve made great headway on the baby afghan. I`m on my 40th row. Only about another 400 rows to go LOL
> It`s 2.30am so I`m going to call it a night!


You're a real night owl Wendy. Hope you had a good night's sleep and weren't counting rows instead of sheep :wink:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah Jayne love you too.
> 
> Can't wait to see the quilt hope the gigg's come through. What is a gigg any way.
> 
> Have same phone Gerslay. Use straight talk through Walmart. Free everything 45 dollars a month.


We're on a contract for another few months and then we need to change to something cheaper, but I don't know Straight Talk...is that a contract or a separate buy? Can you do two phones or does each person need their own?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Curly toe here,
> 
> Good morning good morning it's time to raise and shine.
> 
> up shine is not my thing.


Good morning Yarnie. How are you this morning? No shine to be seen here -- mist and drizzle.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gerslay yeah bathroom almost done.
> 
> What will be next project.


Next immediate project is NAPS!

After that there are no projects for another year or two and then we'll think about a redo on the master bath. This small bath was practice and to check out the various contractors.

The clean up in the rest of the house after all the work was done was the worst of it...especially as they took down and repaired two popcorn ceilings, the white powdery dust was everywhere!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll catch y'all later...book club this afternoon!

&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies! I don't know what happened with my internet usage, but I was almost out of time so I wasn't online much as was afraid it was going to cost another $50.00 for a few gigs of memory.
> 
> I have Verizon & had to pay one time $100.00 for Internet but only used very little time as they charge for the next 5 g no matter how much you use! I threatened to get another internet carrier & it did not even get close to the 5 G until last month. I'm on a new 5 G now so we will see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Your quilt sounds lovely Janie.

My phone is just a phone and when I take the lap top, there is free wifi in the store, so I've been ok. But quite a few people have told me that their phones eat up a lot of memory if they download a lot of pics or use aps with a lot of graphics.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Next immediate project is NAPS!
> 
> After that there are no projects for another year or two and then we'll think about a redo on the master bath. This small bath was practice and to check out the various contractors.
> 
> The clean up in the rest of the house after all the work was done was the worst of it...especially as they took down and repaired two popcorn ceilings, the white powdery dust was everywhere!


Oh would not like to have popcorn ceilings redone. Bedroom and husbans idea popcorn ceilings. Hate it, but don't want to have it all over the house.

Rest sounds good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'll catch y'all later...book club this afternoon!
> 
> ♥


Have a good read day then. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Yarnie. How are you this morning? No shine to be seen here -- mist and drizzle.


I am fine and how are you?

Sun out here. But mornings not a shine person more of a don't talk to me until I have coffee.

Toast this am. Sour dough, with cherry jam big chucks of cherries.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends
> 
> Not much on my plate today. My son's car is in the shop and he is using my car to go to work. Worked almost all day on my shawl yesterday. I need to get I done and not put it down or I will never pick it up again. Had plied over 425 yards of my yarn. Need to wash it today and let it dry. Now you see why I am so anxious to get my shawl done, want to use my new yarn.
> 
> ...


You are disciplined to finish the shawl before starting the new yarn!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope this works Bonnie sent this.

Llamas after fleecing

Didn't work it was so cute thought of LTL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Try this again nope not going to. darn


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin Janie!
> 
> My guess is its your mobile data that is gobbling up the gigs.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's too easy to have the phone working without you even knowing it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

trying again. nope nope not doing it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am fine and how are you?
> 
> Sun out here. But mornings not a shine person more of a don't talk to me until I have coffee.
> 
> Toast this am. Sour dough, with cherry jam big chucks of cherries.


I'm good Yarnie. Cherry jam sounds yummy! I love my morning coffee too, I have a huge ceramic mug that probably holds about 2 cups.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Gerslay. We are trying to join groups. My husband and I have joined a tennis club - I am a lousy player. Plus, we will join another club. I just takes time.


Is there a knitting group nearby LL?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm good Yarnie. Cherry jam sounds yummy! I love my morning coffee too, I have a huge ceramic mug that probably holds about 2 cups.


I would be so off the wall with that much coffee. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I never go barefoot outside any more because of the darn fire ants. One DD is allergic - once you've seen an anaphylactic shock reaction, you never forget it! As I'm sure some of you know.


I'm sure that's something you never want to see again Bonnie! I wouldn't want to be barefoot outside with biting or stinging critters around either.

I came across this pattern for crochet espadrilles and some customers have crocheted their own glittery tops for fip-flops

http://us.schachenmayr.com/free-patterns/crocheted-espadrilles-s9017/Schachenmayr-Free-Pattern-S9017-Gehaekelte-Espadrilles_US.pdf


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I would be so off the wall with that much coffee. :shock:


 :shock: Just finishing it off and going for a refill :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I'll catch y'all later...book club this afternoon!
> 
> ♥


What are you reading?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like that quote Jokim; both DH and I value quiet and time to reflect. When DH was regularly working back in Calgary, some friends thought I would be too lonely and wanted to organize evening activities and I had to tactfully tell them that I welcomed a quiet evening after spending a full day talking to people.


Quiet time is necessary for us human beings. It's used to reflect, meditate, examine our conscience, and get in touch with God.♥
I don't know how some people can survive being surrounded by noise and activity all day long. I need to get away after a while and be by myself. I am never bored when alone, our minds never sleep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Quiet time is necessary for us human beings. It's used to reflect, meditate, examine our conscience, and get in touch with God.♥
> I don't know how some people can survive being surrounded by noise and activity all day long. I need to get away after a while and be by myself. I am never bored when alone, our minds never sleep.


Oh so agree. Need it to be on my own and really think about things. Love sitting out doors in back and listen to God's world. Many thoughts to get me going in the right way.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Be careful. A few years ago, I told my grandson I hadn't broken any bones - and the very next day I broke my collarbone!


Isn't that sometimes the case? You jinxed yourself, Bonnie.
Say that you haven't had something happen to you and, boom!, there it happens! I know how that feels, many times I should've kept my mouth shut!  :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to do something have to look like I am working a bit.

Steaming floor

CB, did you every get your steamer.


Hope your busy today WCK makes the day pass faster. But not so busy you can't enjoy it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Isn't that sometimes the case? You jinxed yourself, Bonnie.
> Say that you haven't had something happen to you and, boom!, there it happens! I know how that feels, many times I should've kept my mouth shut!  :lol:


Morning Jokim.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sure that's something you never want to see again Bonnie! I wouldn't want to be barefoot outside with biting or stinging critters around either.
> 
> I came across this pattern for crochet espadrilles and some customers have crocheted their own glittery tops for fip-flops
> 
> http://us.schachenmayr.com/free-patterns/crocheted-espadrilles-s9017/Schachenmayr-Free-Pattern-S9017-Gehaekelte-Espadrilles_US.pdf


love them just love them


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies! I don't know what happened with my internet usage, but I was almost out of time so I wasn't online much as was afraid it was going to cost another $50.00 for a few gigs of memory.
> 
> I have Verizon & had to pay one time $100.00 for Internet but only used very little time as they charge for the next 5 g no matter how much you use! I threatened to get another internet carrier & it did not even get close to the 5 G until last month. I'm on a new 5 G now so we will see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Hi Janie! Love you too, and love hearing from you. Hope you get your internet issues resolved with Verizon. Sometimes ours acts up also, and I can't open any websites, KP among them. I realize it's not the websites' fault, must be the carrier, Verizon.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> WCK...the bathroom redo is all but finished...waiting on the vanity top to be installed and the glass doors to arrive...then I can do all the pretty stuff and take some pictures.
> 
> Yarnie...OUCH! I hope you're toe isn't broken and its just a little sore for a few days.
> 
> ...


Great advice, Gerslay! Walking the dogs is a great way to meet and talk to people. When I walked my sick neighbor's dog for a couple of weeks, I met so many people in the neighborhood it was amazing. Dogs are great ice breakers. Enjoy your walks, LL and have fun 'meeting and greeting'!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL want to meet folks fast . Fall down in front of them that will get their attendtion.
> 
> Or yell at them yoo hoo it's me don't you remember me and start talking like you know them.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh would not like to have popcorn ceilings redone. Bedroom and husbans idea popcorn ceilings. Hate it, but don't want to have it all over the house.
> 
> Rest sounds good.


We had popcorn ceilings painted over as it was too much to have them taken down. They are not very pretty when they get dirty, yucch! One room's pop corn ceiling was covered over by 1/4" sheet rock. Nice effect with minimal ht. reduction.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'll catch y'all later...book club this afternoon!
> 
> ♥


Have fun at book club, Gerslay. What book are you reading?

Have any of you ladies read 'At Home in Mitford', from the Mitford series by Jan Karon ? I started reading this book and, although slow starting, it seems to be promising. Any opinions?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh so agree. Need it to be on my own and really think about things. Love sitting out doors in back and listen to God's world. Many thoughts to get me going in the right way.


That's so very therapeutic, Yarnie. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning Jokim.


Morning Yarnie.♥
Looks like you have a day of work ahead of you today, so do I. Off to the rose beds, again! In between the rain drops, for just a couple of hours.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Quiet time is necessary for us human beings. It's used to reflect, meditate, examine our conscience, and get in touch with God.♥
> I don't know how some people can survive being surrounded by noise and activity all day long. I need to get away after a while and be by myself. I am never bored when alone, our minds never sleep.


That works for me too. But my Mom and FIL NEED to have people, activity or at least background noise. Mom turns the tv or radio on if people aren't there to talk to. After MIL passed away, FIL really struggled to live alone and he remarried fairly quickly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Off to do something have to look like I am working a bit.
> 
> Steaming floor
> 
> ...


Thanks Yarnie. Hope you have a good day too and don't work too hard with that steamer. Watch out for your toes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hi Janie! Love you too, and love hearing from you. Hope you get your internet issues resolved with Verizon. Sometimes ours acts up also, and I can't open any websites, KP among them. I realize it's not the websites' fault, must be the carrier, Verizon.


Morning Jokim - hope you're having a good start to the week.

Are you still having internet issues?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Have fun at book club, Gerslay. What book are you reading?
> 
> Have any of you ladies read 'At Home in Mitford', from the Mitford series by Jan Karon ? I started reading this book and, although slow starting, it seems to be promising. Any opinions?


I've really enjoyed the Mitford books Jokim. Yarnie and Bonnie first introduced me to them and I've now read most of them. Karon really develops her characters rather than relying on a lot of action so the become very real people. Let us know what you think.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Morning Jokim - hope you're having a good start to the week.
> 
> Are you still having internet issues?


Good Morning, Kitty. 
Yes, the internet issues are sporadic, but they're still here. Just yesterday, it took all afternoon to finally be able open websites, one of them was HP, to find the ink levels on my printer. It's discouraging.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've really enjoyed the Mitford books Jokim. Yarnie and Bonnie first introduced me to them and I've now read most of them. Karon really develops her characters rather than relying on a lot of action so the become very real people. Let us know what you think.


I only am in possession of the first book in the series. Are the series in the library? Bookstores? Where can I get my hands on the other books in the series? Don't know how this one landed in my hands. Could've been given to my MIL, who loves to read.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love husband who said don't forget to come to bed. Have not forgotten yet. Not something I think anyone forgets. Unless they are Teenages who can stay up all night and sleep on day.
> 
> Gee I remember those days. Now if I don't sleep well . I am in the chair drifting off to sleep with book or knitting needles in my hand.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't like to wear shoes either, I usually go barefoot or wear my mom's crocheted slippers at home. Sometimes I wear slippers in the store too


It would be hard for me to have shoes on all day. I wear flip-flops and house shoes. My feet and legs hurt after I have been out all day wearing shoes. I don't think anyone would mind you wearing slippers in the store. I would have to smile if I saw you doing that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve made great headway on the baby afghan. I`m on my 40th row. Only about another 400 rows to go LOL
> It`s 2.30am so I`m going to call it a night!


I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies! I don't know what happened with my internet usage, but I was almost out of time so I wasn't online much as was afraid it was going to cost another $50.00 for a few gigs of memory.
> 
> I have Verizon & had to pay one time $100.00 for Internet but only used very little time as they charge for the next 5 g no matter how much you use! I threatened to get another internet carrier & it did not even get close to the 5 G until last month. I'm on a new 5 G now so we will see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Ours was doing that we found out some next door was listening to music and eating ours up. Yes the grands were to blame. Took us about 2 months to figure it out. Someone may be using your Wifi in your area.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends
> 
> Not much on my plate today. My son's car is in the shop and he is using my car to go to work. Worked almost all day on my shawl yesterday. I need to get I done and not put it down or I will never pick it up again. Had plied over 425 yards of my yarn. Need to wash it today and let it dry. Now you see why I am so anxious to get my shawl done, want to use my new yarn.
> 
> ...


We had early morning storms. They will be coming your way. It is in the 50's "brrr" with winds.
GD has a softball game today. I am taking a coat.
Have fun with the yarn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. We are trying to meet people here, but has not happened yet. My husband said it takes time. So, lonliness continues.


Have you looked for a church yet? That would be a good place to start.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL want to meet folks fast . Fall down in front of them that will get their attendtion.
> 
> Or yell at them yoo hoo it's me don't you remember me and start talking like you know them.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I haven't played tennis in years. I don't know if I can run fast enough anymore to get to the ball in time...and then there's the serve! I'm not even sure where my tennis racket is...or even if it still is!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbdown:


I am a lousy player. Just returned from playing. I find it fun, though.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL want to meet folks fast . Fall down in front of them that will get their attendtion.
> 
> Or yell at them yoo hoo it's me don't you remember me and start talking like you know them.
> 
> ...


Yarnlady, you are so funny. Ok, I'll poke someone! That is how I met my ex-boyfriend years ago. I saw him walking and instantly fell in love. I went up to him and asked if his name was Charlie. I don't know where I got that name. We lasted 1 1/2 years and he broke my heart. Ten months after we broke up - he was married.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It would be hard for me to have shoes on all day. I wear flip-flops and house shoes. My feet and legs hurt after I have been out all day wearing shoes. I don't think anyone would mind you wearing slippers in the store. I would have to smile if I saw you doing that.


Me too! I would think that you're really comfy wearing slippers. Fits with the atmosphere of an LYS.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ours was doing that we found out some next door was listening to music and eating ours up. Yes the grands were to blame. Took us about 2 months to figure it out. Someone may be using your Wifi in your area.


Oh No! Isn't WiFi pass-protected? :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you looked for a church yet? That would be a good place to start.


Yes, it would be.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am a lousy player. Just returned from playing. I find it fun, though.


Do you find the tennis racket a bit heavy and the swing a bit taxing on your arm, LL?
Years ago I played racket ball. It was lots of fun. The court was enclosed, the racket and ball smaller. You learned to anticipate the ball return and 'angling', but it was fast paced and very good exercise. That was 35 yrs ago. I haven't touched a racket since.
At my age, the tennis racket would be much too heavy and my arm would really hurt after one game. Golf is more my speed now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Do you find the tennis racket a bit heavy and the swing a bit taxing on your arm, LL?
> Years ago I played racket ball. It was lots of fun. The court was enclosed, the racket and ball smaller. You learned to anticipate the ball return and 'angling', but it was fast paced and very good exercise. That was 35 yrs ago. I haven't touched a racket since.
> At my age, the tennis racket would be much too heavy and my arm would really hurt after one game. Golf is more my speed now.


No, I don't find it heavy. You have to have the correct weight for your playing. Also, I am told that any injury or problem is caused by not holding the racquet correctly. (I lift weights for my bones). Anyway, no problem at all. Will a good instructor you can have fun after the first try. I was so bad that people thought I would never, ever return. Now I am playing 3 times a week - my husband is prodding me. We play for an hour each time. I really enjoy it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL want to meet folks fast . Fall down in front of them that will get their attendtion.
> 
> Or yell at them yoo hoo it's me don't you remember me and start talking like you know them.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope this works Bonnie sent this.
> 
> Llamas after fleecing
> 
> Didn't work it was so cute thought of LTL


I thought of her too! Aren't they funny? I'll try to send it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

"Llamas after fleecing."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No, I don't find it heavy. You have to have the correct weight for your playing. Also, I am told that any injury or problem is caused by not holding the racquet correctly. (I lift weights for my bones). Anyway, no problem at all. Will a good instructor you can have fun after the first try. I was so bad that people thought I would never, ever return. Now I am playing 3 times a week - my husband is prodding me. We play for an hour each time. I really enjoy it.


Great exercise! i could never play it. I couldn't get it over the net I had a friend who was a champion tennis player in high school. I did a lot better with badminton and a one and a half pound racket!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No, I don't find it heavy. You have to have the correct weight for your playing. Also, I am told that any injury or problem is caused by not holding the racquet correctly. (I lift weights for my bones). Anyway, no problem at all. Will a good instructor you can have fun after the first try. I was so bad that people thought I would never, ever return. Now I am playing 3 times a week - my husband is prodding me. We play for an hour each time. I really enjoy it.


That's great that you and your husband can participate in a sport together, LL. I want my DH to take up golf with me, eventually. Fingers crossed. :wink:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, I read several pages & haven't seen any posts from KPG. Is she on another trip?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> "Llamas after fleecing."


OMG. They are soooo cute!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Great exercise! i could never play it. I couldn't get it over the net I had a friend who was a champion tennis player in high school. I did a lot better with badminton and a one and a half pound racket!


I am doing it for my bones. Osteoporosis.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's great that you and your husband can participate in a sport together, LL. I want my DH to take up golf with me, eventually. Fingers crossed. :wink:


I hope he does! Let me know when he does.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, I read several pages & haven't seen any posts from KPG. Is she on another trip?


I miss her. Good observation.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> "Llamas after fleecing."


Oh my goodness. That is funny looking .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> "Llamas after fleecing."


Bon tried to post that picture today . You did it. I loved the email . So many beautiful pictures. Can you post some of the rest?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> "Llamas after fleecing."


I thought they were alpacas........the short ears. But hard to tell with the teddy bear haircut.

Now for the important question.....where are the fleeces?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good Morning, Kitty.
> Yes, the internet issues are sporadic, but they're still here. Just yesterday, it took all afternoon to finally be able open websites, one of them was HP, to find the ink levels on my printer. It's discouraging.


That's so frustrating! Last year I had some problems with Firefox freezing up on me, especially if there were several tabs open. Closing the tabs without cleaning up the cookies and memory didn't help either so I use Chrome most of the time now. Our IP provider is quite reliable and we rarely have connection issues. Hope your problems get resolved soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I only am in possession of the first book in the series. Are the series in the library? Bookstores? Where can I get my hands on the other books in the series? Don't know how this one landed in my hands. Could've been given to my MIL, who loves to read.


DH picked up most of my copies at a local used book store. Libraries probably have copies as well. Karon has recently written a new book in the series and Yarnie very generously sent it to me. I'd be happy to pass it on to you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It would be hard for me to have shoes on all day. I wear flip-flops and house shoes. My feet and legs hurt after I have been out all day wearing shoes. I don't think anyone would mind you wearing slippers in the store. I would have to smile if I saw you doing that.


 :lol: I've had my share of smiles, but why not be comfortable? Especially when I have to get down on my knees for the lower shelves!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> "Llamas after fleecing."


They're so cute! I didn't know their necks were that long :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's great that you and your husband can participate in a sport together, LL. I want my DH to take up golf with me, eventually. Fingers crossed. :wink:


That would be nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am doing it for my bones. Osteoporosis.


That's great - good for your bones, good for your general health, gets you outside in the fresh air, and gives you and DH something to do together!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's great - good for your bones, good for your general health, gets you outside in the fresh air, and gives you and DH something to do together!


 :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good morning, everyone! I hope you all have a nice day.

Where is CB? I haven't seen her much at all the last few days. Am I missing something? She's probably just busy working on her fox.

Hi, CB!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning, everyone! I hope you all have a nice day.
> 
> Where is CB? I haven't seen her much at all the last few days. Am I missing something? She's probably just busy working on her fox.
> 
> Hi, CB!


Hi Bon. Morning. In a few minutes we (me and DH) are driving to a neurologist for an appt. Health problems with him. Will be gone most of the day. Hope your day (and everyone else's) is a good one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Bon. Morning. In a few minutes we (me and DH) are driving to a neurologist for an appt. Health problems with him. Will be gone most of the day. Hope your day (and everyone else's) is a good one.


I hope he'll get a good report.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I'll catch y'all later...book club this afternoon!
> 
> ♥


I hope your book club is a good group. I have been thinking about joining one that meets at our local library. I tried getting one started about 10 years ago with members from my bridge club. It pooped out because some of the ladies wanted to join, but they didn't want to read any of the books. But they'd come! It was frustrating. You can't discuss a book with people who haven't read the book. So, the readers dropped out. The people at the library's book club are more disciplined, I think. All that is holding me back is loss of knitting time.

I have three WIPs going at this time. I have a sweater that I started two years ago. I got sidetracked with other projects and never wen't back to it. Then, there's my green vest/poncho. I have finished about a foot of cable work on it. Then, we went to CA on the first of April and I got bronchitis. I didn't hVe the attention span to get back to it when we returned. I have been very weak, but I finally am feeling a little better every day. When I started feeling better, I wanted a simple, easy project to get something done. So, I went to my stash and decided to try some Homespun yarn that I'd bought for a throw. Simple garter stitch with a seed stitch border.

I kept reading on KP about Homespun being difficult to work with. It seems people either like Homespun or they hate it. I don't find it difficult, but I know that I'd never try to crochet with it. It is a boucle yarn, and I'd never crochet with a boucle yarn. That would be pure torture. I'd never try a complicated pattern either. I think the throw will be warm and soft next winter to cuddle under. Just doing a knit stitch (except for six stitches on each border) is a relaxing project.

Has everyone been watching the rioting in Baltimore. Such a shame! So many bad decisions by authorities. I have great respect for how the police behaved during last night's anarchy, but know that the police didn't handle well the initial death of the man buried yesterday. The mayor is at fault for the damage. So is the governor. So is President Obama, who has said nothing, but is giving bad advice to the mayor. Evidently, they have been phone buddies for a couple days. I blame the school administrators too. They cancelled school early. The students use public transportation rather than school buses, but the mayor closed public transportation (buses and subways). Administrators should have kept students at school until parents individually picked them up. Babies were asked to find their way home by walking, I guess. That is unforgivable. High schoolers in a rage were released to run rampant and agitators co-opted the young men. It seemed the rioters were mostly young men, not young women.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Bon. Morning. In a few minutes we (me and DH) are driving to a neurologist for an appt. Health problems with him. Will be gone most of the day. Hope your day (and everyone else's) is a good one.


LL, I hope everything comes out well. Please keep us advised.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning, everyone! I hope you all have a nice day.
> 
> Where is CB? I haven't seen her much at all the last few days. Am I missing something? She's probably just busy working on her fox.
> 
> Hi, CB!


Bon you are right. Working on my fox and outside with my flowers. I am pooped at night . You are sweet to think of me. ♥
Where is Gali and GG?
You have a nice day too. XX


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good afternoon friends

Well my hands are blue. Decided to do some dying and I forgot how fast blue takes. Guess I will be scrubbing them a lot to get it off.

ttfn


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I hope your book club is a good group. I have been thinking about joining one that meets at our local library. I tried getting one started about 10 years ago with members from my bridge club. It pooped out because some of the ladies wanted to join, but they didn't want to read any of the books. But they'd come! It was frustrating. You can't discuss a book with people who haven't read the book. So, the readers dropped out. The people at the library's book club are more disciplined, I think. All that is holding me back is loss of knitting time.
> 
> I have three WIPs going at this time. I have a sweater that I started two years ago. I got sidetracked with other projects and never wen't back to it. Then, there's my green vest/poncho. I have finished about a foot of cable work on it. Then, we went to CA on the first of April and I got bronchitis. I didn't hVe the attention span to get back to it when we returned. I have been very weak, but I finally am feeling a little better every day. When I started feeling better, I wanted a simple, easy project to get something done. So, I went to my stash and decided to try some Homespun yarn that I'd bought for a throw. Simple garter stitch with a seed stitch border.
> 
> ...


Hi, KC. I'm so glad you're feeling better.

I was sad to see this mess in Baltimore. It's my home town, but it's a big place. None of this has been near any of our family, thank goodness.
The mayor and school system should have been in touch on transportation. I tend to blame the mayor since she's handled the rest of it so poorly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You may have heard that there was a tragedy near Mobile. The Dauphin Island Regatta was hit by storms, and two people were killed. I just heard that one of the missing is the son of my son-in-law's coworkers. His name is Adam, and there are three others whose names I don't know. If you can, please say a prayer for their safe return.

I can't imagine what these people are going through. I haven't talked to DD, but he looks like a teenager. Divers are continuing to search for the missing. Thanks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We had popcorn ceilings painted over as it was too much to have them taken down. They are not very pretty when they get dirty, yucch! One room's pop corn ceiling was covered over by 1/4" sheet rock. Nice effect with minimal ht. reduction.


I got fed up with looking at a dirty popcorn ceiling in my living room that I decided to try to Swifter it. I put 2 Swifter pads (the kind you use on the floor) on a paint roller and rubber banded them to stay put. I then attached the paint roller to a long pole. It was unbelievable how clean the ceiling was after I finished. I love those Swifters.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am a lousy player. Just returned from playing. I find it fun, though.


You'll get better the more you play LL. It's a great way to meet people and have fun.

My mother and some of her friends decided to learn to play golf. They had enough of being golf widows. They had a blast. None were very good, but the club made a "special" class just for them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope he does! Let me know when he does.


I will. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I miss her. Good observation.


I miss KPG too.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I got fed up with looking at a dirty popcorn ceiling in my living room that I decided to try to Swifter it. I put 2 Swifter pads (the kind you use on the floor) on a paint roller and rubber banded them to stay put. I then attached the paint roller to a long pole. It was unbelievable how clean the ceiling was after I finished. I love those Swifters.


What a great idea!

I'm probably the only one in the world who likes the popcorn ceiling. It's the one with texture, isn't it? I like it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You'll get better the more you play LL. It's a great way to meet people and have fun.
> 
> My mother and some of her friends decided to learn to play golf. They had enough of being golf widows. They had a blast. None were very good, but the club made a "special" class just for them.


How nice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I miss KPG too.♥


Me, too. Maybe she's just real busy with work? She does a lot!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH picked up most of my copies at a local used book store. Libraries probably have copies as well. Karon has recently written a new book in the series and Yarnie very generously sent it to me. I'd be happy to pass it on to you.


I'll have to look around. Haven't been to the local library in I don't know how long.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I've had my share of smiles, but why not be comfortable? Especially when I have to get down on my knees for the lower shelves!


That's right. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Bon. Morning. In a few minutes we (me and DH) are driving to a neurologist for an appt. Health problems with him. Will be gone most of the day. Hope your day (and everyone else's) is a good one.


Hope the results are encouraging, LL. Keep me posted.
Prayers and hugs. XXX♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Please Pray:
> 
> _Today, April 28, the U.S. Supreme Court will hear oral arguments on whether states have the right to define and recognize marriage exclusively as the relationship between one man and one woman. Wisconsin Family Action is asking for families and churches to join them in concentrated, focused, intentional prayer. The outcome of the decision may not be until June.
> 
> ...


Yes, our future is at stake. I have been praying all along for God to save us from the abyss of evil that we are speeding toward. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I hope your book club is a good group. I have been thinking about joining one that meets at our local library. I tried getting one started about 10 years ago with members from my bridge club. It pooped out because some of the ladies wanted to join, but they didn't want to read any of the books. But they'd come! It was frustrating. You can't discuss a book with people who haven't read the book. So, the readers dropped out. The people at the library's book club are more disciplined, I think. All that is holding me back is loss of knitting time.
> 
> I have three WIPs going at this time. I have a sweater that I started two years ago. I got sidetracked with other projects and never wen't back to it. Then, there's my green vest/poncho. I have finished about a foot of cable work on it. Then, we went to CA on the first of April and I got bronchitis. I didn't hVe the attention span to get back to it when we returned. I have been very weak, but I finally am feeling a little better every day. When I started feeling better, I wanted a simple, easy project to get something done. So, I went to my stash and decided to try some Homespun yarn that I'd bought for a throw. Simple garter stitch with a seed stitch border.
> 
> ...


You always have such a clear headed and well-reasoned summary of current events, KC. Baltimore riots were a bomb waiting for-an-incident to explode. There are always behind the scenes people waiting to exploit a situation, especially now, with the attempt to compromise, neutralize and emasculate our police forces. Baltimore is a city run, staffed and administered by lib dems for the past 40 yrs at least, the police force is 40% black, and still, there is dissatisfaction and poverty. They have no one to blame but the dems. Sharpton is getting involved and that can't end well. I'm thinking this will spread to other cities. Hope no. :|


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You always have such a clear headed and well-reasoned summary of current events, KC. Baltimore riots were a bomb waiting for-an-incident to explode. There are always behind the scenes people waiting to exploit a situation, especially now, with the attempt to compromise, neutralize and emasculate our police forces. Baltimore is a city run, staffed and administered by lib dems for the past 40 yrs at least, the police force is 40% black, and still, there is dissatisfaction and poverty. They have no one to blame but the dems. Sharpton is getting involved and that can't end well. I'm thinking this will spread to other cities. Hope no. :|


That Baltimore mayor is an absolute disgrace, and should be fired.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin Janie!
> 
> My guess is its your mobile data that is gobbling up the gigs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. My phone is very old "a flip phone" as Verizon wasn't giving free phones so we are using the old ones.

I do click on pattern sites of things to look at but don't do utubes or videos so I don't know what happened. I haven't been online much because have been busy with other things around the house.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You may have heard that there was a tragedy near Mobile. The Dauphin Island Regatta was hit by storms, and two people were killed. I just heard that one of the missing is the son of my son-in-law's coworkers. His name is Adam, and there are three others whose names I don't know. If you can, please say a prayer for their safe return.
> 
> I can't imagine what these people are going through. I haven't talked to DD, but he looks like a teenager. Divers are continuing to search for the missing. Thanks.


It is such an awful tragedy, Bonnie. I will certainly pray for him and the family.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I got fed up with looking at a dirty popcorn ceiling in my living room that I decided to try to Swifter it. I put 2 Swifter pads (the kind you use on the floor) on a paint roller and rubber banded them to stay put. I then attached the paint roller to a long pole. It was unbelievable how clean the ceiling was after I finished. I love those Swifters.


Very interesting, Solo. You cleaned it with Swiffer pads, how clever. Did any of the plaster come off the ceiling? I heard that sometimes there is asbestos in the pop corn ceiling. Mine was just spray painted, so nothing was disturbed.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What a great idea!
> 
> I'm probably the only one in the world who likes the popcorn ceiling. It's the one with texture, isn't it? I like it.


It works well for sound absorbency.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That Baltimore mayor is an absolute disgrace, and should be fired.


She certainly is a disgrace, but she won't get fired, rather others will be blamed for her mistakes.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I hope your book club is a good group. I have been thinking about joining one that meets at our local library. I tried getting one started about 10 years ago with members from my bridge club. It pooped out because some of the ladies wanted to join, but they didn't want to read any of the books. But they'd come! It was frustrating. You can't discuss a book with people who haven't read the book. So, the readers dropped out. The people at the library's book club are more disciplined, I think. All that is holding me back is loss of knitting time.
> 
> I have three WIPs going at this time. I have a sweater that I started two years ago. I got sidetracked with other projects and never wen't back to it. Then, there's my green vest/poncho. I have finished about a foot of cable work on it. Then, we went to CA on the first of April and I got bronchitis. I didn't hVe the attention span to get back to it when we returned. I have been very weak, but I finally am feeling a little better every day. When I started feeling better, I wanted a simple, easy project to get something done. So, I went to my stash and decided to try some Homespun yarn that I'd bought for a throw. Simple garter stitch with a seed stitch border.
> 
> ...


My book club read "Stones From The River" by Ursula Heigi. It's one story with two threads running through it; a young girl, Trudi, a dwarf, comes of age between WWI and WWII in Germany. It focuses on how Trudi and the townsfolk, Jew and Gentile, deal with one another and their everyday problems amidst the rapidly changing political environment.

My book club is a neighborhood thing...we have 12+/- women in our group and we're all readers. We vote on what we want to read for the next year and volunteer to be discussion leader or hostess for each book. I wouldn't like you're account of a book club with so many attending who are not readers. Those people ought to form their own social group....but it sounds like they're either too busy or too lazy to organize a group of their own.

I'm not a fan of homespun. I don't think it a real yarn...its long fibers with a thread wrapped around it which creates the illusion that its a twisted yarn. The biggest problem for me was that it ran thick and thin and sometimes I had to cut out long lengths because it got so thin it was almost down to just the wrapping thread. I also found it hard to hide the ends with all that fraying. I'm glad you like it, I know lots of knitters who really do love it, but I'm just not one of them!

I'm in total agreement with you on the Baltimore situation. The tragedy is everywhere...from Michael Gray's death to the destruction of property which leads to the loss of jobs for so many that need their weekly paycheck. My heart aches for all involved, including the police and their very worried families. It's tragic!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks for the tips. My phone is very old "a flip phone" as Verizon wasn't giving free phones so we are using the old ones.
> 
> I do click on pattern sites of things to look at but don't do utubes or videos so I don't know what happened. I haven't been online much because have been busy with other things around the house.


I don't know about the older model flip phones and how they use up gigs...maybe you could try googling for phone tips specifically for your phone.

♥


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You may have heard that there was a tragedy near Mobile. The Dauphin Island Regatta was hit by storms, and two people were killed. I just heard that one of the missing is the son of my son-in-law's coworkers. His name is Adam, and there are three others whose names I don't know. If you can, please say a prayer for their safe return.
> 
> I can't imagine what these people are going through. I haven't talked to DD, but he looks like a teenager. Divers are continuing to search for the missing. Thanks.


That's terrible, Bon, please let us know when you hear something.

♥


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, our future is at stake. I have been praying all along for God to save us from the abyss of evil that we are speeding toward. ♥


Me too, Jokim...but then I sometimes wonder if we should be praying "Jesus come quickly!"

♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'll have to look around. Haven't been to the local library in I don't know how long.


It's a very popular series. Our library has it, and yours might, too. I had mine requested, and it just came in. Somewhere Safe with Somebody Good. Amazon has it in paperback for $12.65 with Amazon Prime.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, our future is at stake. I have been praying all along for God to save us from the abyss of evil that we are speeding toward. ♥


One of the Justices said they are seeking, not to be included in the institution of marriage, but to change the institution of marriage.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It is such an awful tragedy, Bonnie. I will certainly pray for him and the family.♥


Thank you, Jokim.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It works well for sound absorbency.


I like the looks of it. ? If that's what I'm thinking of. Just checked online - yes, I like it. We had ours painted, and it looks pretty to me.

I am sooooooooo out of the loop.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

*'Failed Liberal Government Policies' are the problem ... The rioters 'Do Not Care About Freddie Gray'*

http://downtrend.com/brian-carey/sheriff-david-clarke-baltimore-riots-are-the-result-of-failed-liberal-policies

"Milwaukee Sheriff David Clarke, a democrat, said, 'Like Baltimore, like Ferguson, like New York and many other areas where *failed liberal government policies* have led to high unemployment, chronic poverty, failing schools, this is what besets the Baltimore area.'"

_Finally...someone shines a light on the real problem!_


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> My book club read "Stones From The River" by Ursula Heigi. It's one story with two threads running through it; a young girl, Trudi, a dwarf, comes of age between WWI and WWII in Germany. It focuses on how Trudi and the townsfolk, Jew and Gentile, deal with one another and their everyday problems amidst the rapidly changing political environment.
> 
> My book club is a neighborhood thing...we have 12+/- women in our group and we're all readers. We vote on what we want to read for the next year and volunteer to be discussion leader or hostess for each book. I wouldn't like you're account of a book club with so many attending who are not readers. Those people ought to form their own social group....but it sounds like they're either too busy or too lazy to organize a group of their own.
> 
> ...


I used to be in a book club with fellow teachers. We had fun - took turns choosing a book and then met after school for an hour. One teacher chose "Sacajawea" - must have been 5000 pages long! We read some good ones. Once we read Primal Fear. Then one day after school we popped popcorn and sat in the conference room and watched the movie. That was fun!!

it's a very good psychological thriller if you like that kind of book/movie.

Did I mention Richard Gere is in that movie?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's so frustrating! Last year I had some problems with Firefox freezing up on me, especially if there were several tabs open. Closing the tabs without cleaning up the cookies and memory didn't help either so I use Chrome most of the time now. Our IP provider is quite reliable and we rarely have connection issues. Hope your problems get resolved soon.


I had the same problem, WCK...Firefox was freezing up several times a day and I finally, reluctantly, went to Chrome. It's been great though and no more freezes!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Me too, Jokim...but then I sometimes wonder if we should be praying "Jesus come quickly!"
> 
> ♥


It couldn't hurt!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I used to be in a book club with fellow teachers. We had fun - took turns choosing a book and then met after school for an hour. One teacher chose "Sacajawea" - must have been 5000 pages long! We read some good ones. Once we read Primal Fear. Then one day after school we popped popcorn and sat in the conference room and watched the movie. That was fun!!
> 
> it's a very good psychological thriller if you like that kind of movie.
> 
> Did I mention Richard Gere is in that movie? it's a very good psychological thriller if you like that kind of book/movie.


AhHa...are you still flirting with Richard Gere?

:lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> AhHa...are you still flirting with Richard Gere?
> 
> :lol:


Definitely! Have you seen him anywhere lately?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It is such an awful tragedy, Bonnie. I will certainly pray for him and the family.♥


I went banking, well not really. I was getting my Summer purses out and rediscovered $32 :lol: I also found my St. Jude relic (The Patron Saint of Hopeless Cases) and prayer: O Holy St. Jude help me when I feel hopeless and alone. Come to my aid in this great need, and ask God to assist me in my troubles and sufferings, particularly for _______. Amen. My dad gave it to me when I was in a dark place and could not find my way out. It brought me comfort. Will say it for those three men.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I went banking, well not really. I was getting my Summer purses out and rediscovered $32 :lol: I also found my St. Jude relic (The Patron Saint of Hopeless Cases) and prayer: O Holy St. Jude help me when I feel hopeless and alone. Come to my aid in this great need, and ask God to assist me in my troubles and sufferings, particularly for _______. Amen. My dad gave it to me when I was in a dark place and could not find my way out. It brought me comfort. Will say it for those three men.


Thank you very much, LtL. My MIL also said that prayer often for DH when he was first diagnosed with leukemia in his thirties. We've just heard of a family friend (more than a friend - like family) whose DIL has terminal cancer, and I was going to look for the St. Jude prayer. Now I have it, thanks to you! I must see this as a sign to never give up, pray faithfully, ask those who've gone before us for intercession, and hope for the best. Thank you.

We never know when something we do will touch another person. You have helped me without my knowing what help I needed and without you knowing I needed it. Surely we have been guided by the Holy Spirit to this brief spiritual meeting place. This is a lovely moment.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *'Failed Liberal Government Policies' are the problem ... The rioters 'Do Not Care About Freddie Gray'*
> 
> http://downtrend.com/brian-carey/sheriff-david-clarke-baltimore-riots-are-the-result-of-failed-liberal-policies
> 
> ...


The problem began with the Nut in the WH as these people who are rioting are the ones who elected him 2X!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you very much, LtL. My MIL also said that prayer often for DH when he was first diagnosed with leukemia in his thirties. We've just heard of a family friend (more than a friend - like family) whose DIL has terminal cancer, and I was going to look for the St. Jude prayer. Now I have it, thanks to you! I must see this as a sign to never give up, pray faithfully, ask those who've gone before us for intercession, and hope for the best. Thank you.
> 
> We never know when something we do will touch another person. You have helped me without my knowing what help I needed and without you knowing I needed it. Surely we have been guided by the Holy Spirit to this brief spiritual meeting place. This is a lovely moment.


We are truly sisters of faith & love each other through Christ. Amen. I go to church when I'm feeling OK, but believe I started feeling better when all of you wonderful friends started praying for me. Big arm hugs! Janie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I went banking, well not really. I was getting my Summer purses out and rediscovered $32 :lol: I also found my St. Jude relic (The Patron Saint of Hopeless Cases) and prayer: O Holy St. Jude help me when I feel hopeless and alone. Come to my aid in this great need, and ask God to assist me in my troubles and sufferings, particularly for _______. Amen. My dad gave it to me when I was in a dark place and could not find my way out. It brought me comfort. Will say it for those three men.


Thank you as I haven't heard of this prayer but will bookmark it when I'm not feeling well. Such love in Denim Country!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The problem began with the Nut in the WH as these people who are rioting are the ones who elected him 2X!


You're right, Janie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

busy today. Out and about. Hope all are well

Baltimore. Wonder why Liberls do not mention Mayor black Cheif of police is black. 60 percent police force is black.

No mention of any of it on Lib news MSNBC.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Spoke to KPG & she is just working & going to remodel her house. I must get busy with house work (I'm so slow). & have a dentist app @ 2:30 so that time will come around fast! Hugs, Janie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk how was your day off?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> *'Failed Liberal Government Policies' are the problem ... The rioters 'Do Not Care About Freddie Gray'*
> 
> http://downtrend.com/brian-carey/sheriff-david-clarke-baltimore-riots-are-the-result-of-failed-liberal-policies
> 
> ...


And yet they vote for the same sort of lib politicians again and again.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> What a great idea!
> 
> I'm probably the only one in the world who likes the popcorn ceiling. It's the one with texture, isn't it? I like it.


Yes, that texture makes them a dirt and dust magnet.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You always have such a clear headed and well-reasoned summary of current events, KC. Baltimore riots were a bomb waiting for-an-incident to explode. There are always behind the scenes people waiting to exploit a situation, especially now, with the attempt to compromise, neutralize and emasculate our police forces. Baltimore is a city run, staffed and administered by lib dems for the past 40 yrs at least, the police force is 40% black, and still, there is dissatisfaction and poverty. They have no one to blame but the dems. Sharpton is getting involved and that can't end well. I'm thinking this will spread to other cities. Hope no. :|


So true Jokim. Unfortunately, the Dems won't be taking a long hard look at their policies or the affect they had on the city and its people. They will only be looking to take the blame off themselves and place it on someone or another group.

I was wondering when Al Sharpton would rear his ugly head. He said he was getting requests to go to Baltimore. Most likely requests from his own people to get out in front of the MSM once again and attempt to make himself relevant. You are right, no good can come of him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Very interesting, Solo. You cleaned it with Swiffer pads, how clever. Did any of the plaster come off the ceiling? I heard that sometimes there is asbestos in the pop corn ceiling. Mine was just spray painted, so nothing was disturbed.


Very little of the popcorn came off, which surprised me. I was expecting patches to be removed and hesitated attempting to clean it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> And yet they vote for the same sort of lib politicians again and again.


The definition of insanity comes to mind. In 40 years they haven't seen any improvement only decline.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Me too, Jokim...but then I sometimes wonder if we should be praying "Jesus come quickly!"
> 
> ♥


'Come quickly, Lord Jesus'


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *'Failed Liberal Government Policies' are the problem ... The rioters 'Do Not Care About Freddie Gray'*
> 
> http://downtrend.com/brian-carey/sheriff-david-clarke-baltimore-riots-are-the-result-of-failed-liberal-policies
> 
> ...


Who's been running these cities? ............dems! :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You may have heard that there was a tragedy near Mobile. The Dauphin Island Regatta was hit by storms, and two people were killed. I just heard that one of the missing is the son of my son-in-law's coworkers. His name is Adam, and there are three others whose names I don't know. If you can, please say a prayer for their safe return.
> 
> I can't imagine what these people are going through. I haven't talked to DD, but he looks like a teenager. Divers are continuing to search for the missing. Thanks.


That is terrible. I know where that is> Did they find the teenager?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You may have heard that there was a tragedy near Mobile. The Dauphin Island Regatta was hit by storms, and two people were killed. I just heard that one of the missing is the son of my son-in-law's coworkers. His name is Adam, and there are three others whose names I don't know. If you can, please say a prayer for their safe return.
> 
> I can't imagine what these people are going through. I haven't talked to DD, but he looks like a teenager. Divers are continuing to search for the missing. Thanks.


That is terrible. I know where that is. Did they find the teenager?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I got fed up with looking at a dirty popcorn ceiling in my living room that I decided to try to Swifter it. I put 2 Swifter pads (the kind you use on the floor) on a paint roller and rubber banded them to stay put. I then attached the paint roller to a long pole. It was unbelievable how clean the ceiling was after I finished. I love those Swifters.


Did all come off? I hate popcorn ceiling. What is the purpose of it anyway? We didn't have it when we built our home 38 years ago.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That Baltimore mayor is an absolute disgrace, and should be fired.


She is really in trouble . :shock:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Who's been running these cities? ............dems! :thumbdown:


I saw a store owner (athletic shoes), whose store was looted in Baltimore. He has 5-6 hours of video on the looting. He called every police precinct in the area. Nobody answered the phone or took a report. Nobody came for six hours. Then he saw a policeman sitting in his store. He asked the officer to lock his back door. The officer refused. I suggest he get a lawyer and sue the city and the police department for reparations. Then I suggest he take his business to a city that is civilized. Not in that drug-infested, crime-ridden and ineffectually-governed section of Baltimore. My husband just said, "well, that's just an example of why people should be arming." I thank goodness I don't live in an inner city. But, if the criminals of Baltimore mix with ISIS, and eventually they will, crime and destruction will reach anyone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> My book club read "Stones From The River" by Ursula Heigi. It's one story with two threads running through it; a young girl, Trudi, a dwarf, comes of age between WWI and WWII in Germany. It focuses on how Trudi and the townsfolk, Jew and Gentile, deal with one another and their everyday problems amidst the rapidly changing political environment.
> 
> My book club is a neighborhood thing...we have 12+/- women in our group and we're all readers. We vote on what we want to read for the next year and volunteer to be discussion leader or hostess for each book. I wouldn't like you're account of a book club with so many attending who are not readers. Those people ought to form their own social group....but it sounds like they're either too busy or too lazy to organize a group of their own.
> 
> ...


Your book club sounds good. So does the book. 
I only use homespun if it has another yarn twisted in with it. It is easier that way.
Baltimore is in a mess. I feel sorry for the innocent ones with their businesses destroyed. Some kind of crazy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> One of the Justices said they are seeking, not to be included in the institution of marriage, but to change the institution of marriage.


The country is going to fall . Sin is the destruction.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *'Failed Liberal Government Policies' are the problem ... The rioters 'Do Not Care About Freddie Gray'*
> 
> http://downtrend.com/brian-carey/sheriff-david-clarke-baltimore-riots-are-the-result-of-failed-liberal-policies
> 
> ...


 So true.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I used to be in a book club with fellow teachers. We had fun - took turns choosing a book and then met after school for an hour. One teacher chose "Sacajawea" - must have been 5000 pages long! We read some good ones. Once we read Primal Fear. Then one day after school we popped popcorn and sat in the conference room and watched the movie. That was fun!!
> 
> it's a very good psychological thriller if you like that kind of book/movie.
> 
> Did I mention Richard Gere is in that movie?


That was a good movie. I didn't read the book. We know you love Richard Gere.
:wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We are truly sisters of faith & love each other through Christ. Amen. I go to church when I'm feeling OK, but believe I started feeling better when all of you wonderful friends started praying for me. Big arm hugs! Janie


We are the church Janie. Love each of you.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Spoke to KPG & she is just working & going to remodel her house. I must get busy with house work (I'm so slow). & have a dentist app @ 2:30 so that time will come around fast! Hugs, Janie


Thanks for checking on her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Would you believe the lost has been found!
> 
> http://americanactionnews.com/articles/lost-and-now-found-irs-watchdog-recovers-thousands-of-lerner-emails


Darkness will come to the light. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> So true Jokim. Unfortunately, the Dems won't be taking a long hard look at their policies or the affect they had on the city and its people. They will only be looking to take the blame off themselves and place it on someone or another group.
> 
> I was wondering when Al Sharpton would rear his ugly head. He said he was getting requests to go to Baltimore. Most likely requests from his own people to get out in front of the MSM once again and attempt to make himself relevant. You are right, no good can come of him.


Oh yeah they really need Al Sharpton there to make more trouble. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> 'Come quickly, Lord Jesus'


Amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw a store owner (athletic shoes), whose store was looted in Baltimore. He has 5-6 hours of video on the looting. He called every police precinct in the area. Nobody answered the phone or took a report. Nobody came for six hours. Then he saw a policeman sitting in his store. He asked the officer to lock his back door. The officer refused. I suggest he get a lawyer and sue the city and the police department for reparations. Then I suggest he take his business to a city that is civilized. Not in that drug-infested, crime-ridden and ineffectually-governed section of Baltimore. My husband just said, "well, that's just an example of why people should be arming." I thank goodness I don't live in an inner city. But, if the criminals of Baltimore mix with ISIS, and eventually they will, crime and destruction will reach anyone.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2015/04/valerie_jarrett_in_regular_contact_with_baltimore_mayor_over_handling_the_riots.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://jewtube.tv/israel-conflict/video-obama-doesnt-want-americans-see/


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Baltimore, what a mess. I do not know if any of you saw the mom just slap the snot out of her kid (16). She saw him on TV went down there and gave a tongue lashing and head slaps and told him to take the mask and hoodie off and get home. It was a breath of fresh air to see a mom care enough about her kid that she would do that. Then there were a lot of community people locking arms in front of the police to show their support. And there were people out there cleaning the streets this morning. So it was bad, but in all honesty the community really tried to keep the peace. They deserve credit for trying and doing a good job of it. 

Not everything was done perfectly, but they did try.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Baltimore, what a mess. I do not know if any of you saw the mom just slap the snot out of her kid (16). She saw him on TV went down there and gave a tongue lashing and head slaps and told him to take the mask and hoodie off and get home. It was a breath of fresh air to see a mom care enough about her kid that she would do that. Then there were a lot of community people locking arms in front of the police to show their support. And there were people out there cleaning the streets this morning. So it was bad, but in all honesty the community really tried to keep the peace. They deserve credit for trying and doing a good job of it.
> 
> Not everything was done perfectly, but they did try.


I agree. I have done the same thing minus the f-word to my youngest. He did something and I got a call from school. My Dh was out of town and he thought he could get by with something. I was so mad I took my DD's purse strap to him on the school campus. He was a Senior He told me I embarrassed him. Too bad.I was the one that was embarrassed by him doing what he did. He straightened himself up and didn't do it again.

Proverbs 23:13

13 Withhold not correction from the child; For if thou beat him with the rod, ... if you beat him with a stick, he won't die! .... Punishment will keep them out of hell.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Baltimore is failing because the family structure has failed. Why doesn't the community form a Dad's club to help monitor black youth? They did that in one Indianapolis HS that got really rough and where even sporting events became a dangerous place for attendees. A Dad's club in the Baltimore HS would have been a resource during this period. I'd suggest the community fund responsible adults (policemen or unemployed men?) to monitor community service for all teens arrested or found violating curfews. 

First, I'd charge the teens and sentence them to community service and school attendance all summer long. Make it a varied program. Two half days being tutored in Reading and Math, two full days bussed to local farms to do manual labor, two half days playing organized sports, one full day visiting historical sites and learning American history.

Put the teens to work cleaning up the community at no pay. Make that their sentence. Teach them that actions have consequences. if that school doesn't have an ROTC program, it badly needs it. Teach them gardening and horticulture classes, and husbandry classes. Bus them to farms to tend animals, raise gardens, repair fences, and build outbuildings. Take them to ROTC camp. Force them to attend and tell them they don't move to the next grade or graduate unless they do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz
http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/1801/result/10959.html
Wild thing. I picked the vanilla cone. Wouldn't that make me bland?:}


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Baltimore is failing because the family structure has failed. Why doesn't the community form a Dad's club to help monitor black youth? They did that in one Indianapolis HS that got really rough and where even sporting events became a dangerous place for attendees. A Dad's club in the Baltimore HS would have been a resource during this period. I'd suggest the community fund responsible adults (policemen or unemployed men?) to monitor community service for all teens arrested or found violating curfews.
> 
> First, I'd charge the teens and sentence them to community service and school attendance all summer long. Make it a varied program. Two half days being tutored in Reading and Math, two full days bussed to local farms to do manual labor, two half days playing organized sports, one full day visiting historical sites and learning American history.
> 
> Put the teens to work cleaning up the community at no pay. Make that their sentence. Teach them that actions have consequences. if that school doesn't have an ROTC program, it badly needs it. Teach them gardening and horticulture classes, and husbandry classes. Bus them to farms to tend animals, raise gardens, repair fences, and build outbuildings. Take them to ROTC camp. Force them to attend and tell them they don't move to the next grade or graduate unless they do.


Great ideas, KC, would that they were followed. It would be a different country. It has to start with a solid family environment, and progress from there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We are truly sisters of faith & love each other through Christ. Amen. I go to church when I'm feeling OK, but believe I started feeling better when all of you wonderful friends started praying for me. Big arm hugs! Janie


We really do help each other, lift each other up. You are a blessing, Janie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Would you believe the lost has been found!
> 
> http://americanactionnews.com/articles/lost-and-now-found-irs-watchdog-recovers-thousands-of-lerner-emails


Yes!!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible. I know where that is> Did they find the teenager?


Not yet. They found a third body yesterday, but it was someone else. Terrible for the family.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was a good movie. I didn't read the book. We know you love Richard Gere.
> :wink:


Oh, yes. When we were younger and he was in An Officer and a Gentleman, he reminded me of DH. I do love DH more, though. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2015/04/valerie_jarrett_in_regular_contact_with_baltimore_mayor_over_handling_the_riots.html


Ptooooeyy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Baltimore, what a mess. I do not know if any of you saw the mom just slap the snot out of her kid (16). She saw him on TV went down there and gave a tongue lashing and head slaps and told him to take the mask and hoodie off and get home. It was a breath of fresh air to see a mom care enough about her kid that she would do that. Then there were a lot of community people locking arms in front of the police to show their support. And there were people out there cleaning the streets this morning. So it was bad, but in all honesty the community really tried to keep the peace. They deserve credit for trying and doing a good job of it.
> 
> Not everything was done perfectly, but they did try.


I think so, too. Another thing that I find encouraging is the overwhelming support for that mother. In this day of not spanking children and political correctness, it's good to see that some of us - I believe most of us - realize that a rare smack can clear the air. That boy needed it. I also thought that after he first tried to back away, he realized "to resist is futile," and he looked at his mother and did not argue or fight back or act obnoxious. He went with her. Good for both of them. And she's gotten so much support from everywhere today.

Just adding another thought. This understanding of the mother's actions and support for her could be the beginning of a new understanding between the races. She made perfect sense, she wants the same things for him that other races want for their children. It often surprises me that when they interview someone from a very impoverished area, their values are the same, they express them well, and much of the difference between us is where we were born.

When I was in college, I went to an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting for a class report. The people were wonderful, and I took a lot of good lifelong lessons from that one meeting. ONe fo the best was "There but for the grace of God go I." So true. I remember my father telling me more than once - when I was very young - to think about how lucky I was that I was born in the United States and not a country like..... and he named some very impoverished places. I do love that saying "There but for the grace of God go I." It makes quite a difference in how you look at people.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Not yet. They found a third body yesterday, but it was someone else. Terrible for the family.


 Yes it is terrible for the family. I can't imagine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, yes. When we were younger and he was in An Officer and a Gentleman, he reminded me of DH. I do love DH more, though. :-D


I know you do. :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree. I have done the same thing minus the f-word to my youngest. He did something and I got a call from school. My Dh was out of town and he thought he could get by with something. I was so mad I took my DD's purse strap to him on the school campus. He was a Senior He told me I embarrassed him. Too bad.I was the one that was embarrassed by him doing what he did. He straightened himself up and didn't do it again.
> 
> Proverbs 23:13
> 
> 13 Withhold not correction from the child; For if thou beat him with the rod, ... if you beat him with a stick, he won't die! .... Punishment will keep them out of hell.


Sometimes you have to let them know who's running the show. I'm pretty sure I'd have reacted just as she did, too. I would have been shocked and horrified and mad as blankety-blank.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/1801/result/10959.html
> Wild thing. I picked the vanilla cone. Wouldn't that make me bland?:}


Mine's "Whild Thing," too. I picked the ice cream bar. And I NEVER turn my music up loud - but that wasn't a choice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you do. :wink:


Yes - and I'd better!! I may be crazy, but I'm not stupid. (Or is it the other way 'round?) :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Mine's "Whild Thing," too. I picked the ice cream bar. And I NEVER turn my music up loud - but that wasn't a choice.


It was a tie between the loud music in the car or the house. When I am alone my music is loud.
Now I want ice cream. :roll:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Mine's "Whild Thing," too. I picked the ice cream bar. And I NEVER turn my music up loud - but that wasn't a choice.


'Don't Stop Believing' by journey


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your book club sounds good. So does the book.
> I only use homespun if it has another yarn twisted in with it. It is easier that way.


CB, do you mean that you use two yarns...homespun and another? That must be really super-duper bulky; what would you make with something that thick? I do love the colors though...they're delicious!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/1801/result/10959.html
> Wild thing. I picked the vanilla cone. Wouldn't that make me bland?:}


<<< "Happy" by Pharrell Williams

I love the song but not so crazy about Pharrell since he jumped on the protest bandwagon and did the "Hands Up Don't Shoot" song. Sadly, he lost a lot of credibility for me.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Baltimore is failing because the family structure has failed. Why doesn't the community form a Dad's club to help monitor black youth? They did that in one Indianapolis HS that got really rough and where even sporting events became a dangerous place for attendees. A Dad's club in the Baltimore HS would have been a resource during this period. I'd suggest the community fund responsible adults (policemen or unemployed men?) to monitor community service for all teens arrested or found violating curfews.
> 
> First, I'd charge the teens and sentence them to community service and school attendance all summer long. Make it a varied program. Two half days being tutored in Reading and Math, two full days bussed to local farms to do manual labor, two half days playing organized sports, one full day visiting historical sites and learning American history.
> 
> Put the teens to work cleaning up the community at no pay. Make that their sentence. Teach them that actions have consequences. if that school doesn't have an ROTC program, it badly needs it. Teach them gardening and horticulture classes, and husbandry classes. Bus them to farms to tend animals, raise gardens, repair fences, and build outbuildings. Take them to ROTC camp. Force them to attend and tell them they don't move to the next grade or graduate unless they do.


Dad's Club...that's a great idea. Even better would be if more baby daddys took responsibility for making the babies and raising them to adulthood and didn't leave it all on the shoulders of the baby mamas!

72% of African-American babies are born out of wedlock. The NAACP and the Sharpton/Jackson contingent should be addressing that issue instead of blaming it on old white guys with an 'R' after their name who won't increase the welfare budget!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was a tie between the loud music in the car or the house. When I am alone my music is loud.
> Now I want ice cream. :roll:


You're younger than I am - probably of my sister's generation. She likes her music loud, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Dad's Club...that's a great idea. Even better would be if more baby daddys took responsibility for making the babies and raising them to adulthood and didn't leave it all on the shoulders of the baby mamas!
> 
> 72% of African-American babies are born out of wedlock. The NAACP and the Sharpton/Jackson contingent should be addressing that issue instead of blaming it on old white guys with an 'R' after their name who won't increase the welfare budget!


Sad, isn't it. It was disappointing when Kasim Reed, black mayor of Atlanta and in his forties, got his girlfriend pregnant. What kind of example does that set? Nevertheless, there was great hoopla when they finally got married. Of course it's a mixed message. By forty, you should either get married or get a clue. On the other hand, they did eventually get married.

Right now the mayor is trying to fire a fire chief, a Christian, who wrote a book about his beliefs and included support of traditional marriage. Reed says he wants to fire the fire chief because writing the book showed "bad judgment."

Huh?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes!!!!


Now we need him to find Hillary's emails.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

*Speaking of the National Budget, here's the breakdown...*

59% ... Social Programs: Social Security, Medicare, Medicaid, Safety Net (CHIP), etc.

18% ... Defense

7% .... Interest on the National Debt

16% ... Other: Federal Retirees, Veterans, Transportation, Education, Science & Research, etc.

http://www.cbpp.org/research/policy-basics-where-do-our-federal-tax-dollars-go

_The libs keep screaming that the defense budget is too high, and that we should cut it and put more into social programs. As if throwing more money at the problem has been successful!_


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Dad's Club...that's a great idea. Even better would be if more baby daddys took responsibility for making the babies and raising them to adulthood and didn't leave it all on the shoulders of the baby mamas!
> 
> 72% of African-American babies are born out of wedlock. The NAACP and the Sharpton/Jackson contingent should be addressing that issue instead of blaming it on old white guys with an 'R' after their name who won't increase the welfare budget!


The mothers are the ones who must control this. Unfortunately, black women have no expectations of ever being married. They also have no self-respect. They obviously don't expect to be treated with respect. So, they form one-parent homes. All the protesting is doing them no good. Single parenting is harming them and their children, and the irresponsible black men win. They can father children and do it without cost to themselves. If black women tried saying, "No!", the women could begin winning respect. Maybe it would need to be forced on women, but if they saw how they'd win in the long run, they'd never be sorry. Men who can't get free sex would be more likely to marry for it. Whether the men would bail after the honeymoon is a concern. Democratic destruction of marriage and families has created an new form of slavery, but the black community doesn't see it.

I'd start to fix this by every state refusing to allow newborns to be given their father's last name unless the parents are married. Many of these black men just want babies to carry their name. It always seemed assinine to me that a mother would give the father that respect and benefit when they get nothing in return. I also think mothers should be required to name the father before the baby is released to her custody. If she doesn't know which man is the father, make her list all her partners or put "child of rape" on the birth certificate. My guess is that excuse is often used to protect the actual father.

I get disgusted with this problem. I saw the mentality 25 years ago when I taught HS. It is worse now.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

This may be a 911 alert for this site, not sure but worried

The first few pages of newest topics are all from the same person, with pictures and a strange language. Not judging, but have never seen this happen before. Contacted Admin to ask if these are dangerous to open.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> This may be a 911 alert for this site, not sure but worried
> 
> The first few pages of newest topics are all from the same person, with pictures and a strange language. Not judging, but have never seen this happen before. Contacted Admin to ask if these are dangerous to open.


Ahhh? I see that you said newest topics. Sorry, I need to read more carefully.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> CB, do you mean that you use two yarns...homespun and another? That must be really super-duper bulky; what would you make with something that thick? I do love the colors though...they're delicious!


I made an afghan of my stash. I used homespun and an acrylic together. I did squares and stitched them together like patch work. I made 2 of them. It our cold weather blankie for winter.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I believe it was Johnson's New Deal, that started welfare to help people out of poverty. Have you noticed the larger the amount spent on welfare, the larger the number of those in so called poverty. Actually those in "poverty" are richer than more than 90% of the world's population.


I repeat. I had a roommate years ago. She thought she was an "artist" and did not have a job. She did "artwork" in the apartment. She was on foodstamps and bought the most expensive cuts of meat and foods in general. I could not stand her or her values.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did all come off? I hate popcorn ceiling. What is the purpose of it anyway? We didn't have it when we built our home 38 years ago.


About 97% of the dust and dirt did come off. Alas, 99% of the popcorn ceiling remained. :thumbdown:

All the ceilings in this house have popcorn. All the walls are textured dry wall as well. Most walls were papered so I didn't notice until I removed it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I believe it was Johnson's New Deal, that started welfare to help people out of poverty. Have you noticed the larger the amount spent on welfare, the larger the number of those in so called poverty. Actually those in "poverty" are richer than more than 90% of the world's population.


Before the War on Poverty there were more intact black families and children were psychologically better off. Of course there were things in society that black people experienced that they never should have, like job discrimination and racism. But, there was less drug addiction, single parent households, and unattended children. When someone in the government tells you that you are not responsible for your own life choices, it breeds dependence. When the government tells you that you must work to better your family and knocks down barriers to that achievement, you do what is necessary.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw a store owner (athletic shoes), whose store was looted in Baltimore. He has 5-6 hours of video on the looting. He called every police precinct in the area. Nobody answered the phone or took a report. Nobody came for six hours. Then he saw a policeman sitting in his store. He asked the officer to lock his back door. The officer refused. I suggest he get a lawyer and sue the city and the police department for reparations. Then I suggest he take his business to a city that is civilized. Not in that drug-infested, crime-ridden and ineffectually-governed section of Baltimore. My husband just said, "well, that's just an example of why people should be arming." I thank goodness I don't live in an inner city. But, if the criminals of Baltimore mix with ISIS, and eventually they will, crime and destruction will reach anyone.


It just goes to prove that the rioting was never about what happened to Freddy Grey. The rioters do not care at all about him. I have heard a few interviews with store owners and even they can't understand the destruction of the neighborhood.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Baltimore, what a mess. I do not know if any of you saw the mom just slap the snot out of her kid (16). She saw him on TV went down there and gave a tongue lashing and head slaps and told him to take the mask and hoodie off and get home. It was a breath of fresh air to see a mom care enough about her kid that she would do that. Then there were a lot of community people locking arms in front of the police to show their support. And there were people out there cleaning the streets this morning. So it was bad, but in all honesty the community really tried to keep the peace. They deserve credit for trying and doing a good job of it.
> 
> Not everything was done perfectly, but they did try.


In an interview today, the son said that he knew he did wrong and that his mother does love him. He was embarrassed that he was hit in front of his friends, but that he was wrong in getting involved.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Baltimore is failing because the family structure has failed. Why doesn't the community form a Dad's club to help monitor black youth? They did that in one Indianapolis HS that got really rough and where even sporting events became a dangerous place for attendees. A Dad's club in the Baltimore HS would have been a resource during this period. I'd suggest the community fund responsible adults (policemen or unemployed men?) to monitor community service for all teens arrested or found violating curfews.
> 
> First, I'd charge the teens and sentence them to community service and school attendance all summer long. Make it a varied program. Two half days being tutored in Reading and Math, two full days bussed to local farms to do manual labor, two half days playing organized sports, one full day visiting historical sites and learning American history.
> 
> Put the teens to work cleaning up the community at no pay. Make that their sentence. Teach them that actions have consequences. if that school doesn't have an ROTC program, it badly needs it. Teach them gardening and horticulture classes, and husbandry classes. Bus them to farms to tend animals, raise gardens, repair fences, and build outbuildings. Take them to ROTC camp. Force them to attend and tell them they don't move to the next grade or graduate unless they do.


Community gardens would be a great project. It would get the community working together. I would also add classes or apprentice programs so the kids can learn useful skills like plumbing, AC, electrician.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> *Speaking of the National Budget, here's the breakdown...*
> 
> 59% ... Social Programs: Social Security, Medicare, Medicaid, Safety Net (CHIP), etc.
> 
> ...


It has successfully gotten them the black vote election after election.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It just goes to prove that the rioting was never about what happened to Freddy Grey. The rioters do not care at all about him. I have heard a few interviews with store owners and even they can't understand the destruction of the neighborhood.


Freddie Grey was a drug dealer arrested for the umpteenth time. As many criminals do, he sought to reduce the inevitable charges for possession by claiming the police injured him. He was hoping authorities would drop the charges completely. According to a sheriff called to support the Baltimore police, it happens all the time. It had even happened in that sheriffs own police car during arrests in prior cases. Freddie was able to ram his head against the police van outer walls. He probably hoped to break his collar bone, but partially severed his cervical disk. No police were in the van to see it, but another arrested man in the van heard it and knew what was happening.

The citizens of this section of Baltimore prefer fiction to the truth. They want to feel abuse is the reason they are undereducated, poor, jobless and living in tenements. That fits their excuse for failure and gives them an excuse to rage at everyone but themselves. It's sad. So they destroyed the little progress made in their neighborhood in the last 15-20 years. I hope they like walking an extra 5 miles to get prescriptions and groceries.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The mothers are the ones who must control this. Unfortunately, black women have no expectations of ever being married. They also have no self-respect. They obviously don't expect to be treated with respect. So, they form one-parent homes. All the protesting is doing them no good. Single parenting is harming them and their children, and the irresponsible black men win. They can father children and do it without cost to themselves. If black women tried saying, "No!", the women could begin winning respect. Maybe it would need to be forced on women, but if they saw how they'd win in the long run, they'd never be sorry. Men who can't get free sex would be more likely to marry for it. Whether the men would bail after the honeymoon is a concern. Democratic destruction of marriage and families has created an new form of slavery, but the black community doesn't see it.
> 
> I'd start to fix this by every state refusing to allow newborns to be given their father's last name unless the parents are married. Many of these black men just want babies to carry their name. It always seemed assinine to me that a mother would give the father that respect and benefit when they get nothing in return. I also think mothers should be required to name the father before the baby is released to her custody. If she doesn't know which man is the father, make her list all her partners or put "child of rape" on the birth certificate.


Words fail me here, KC. You're an appalling specimen.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Words fail me here, KC. You're an appalling specimen.


You are wrong Susan. Liberals have exacerbated the problem, not fixed it. Try thinking out of the box. To fix the problem you have to incentify the people to become intact families. You and liberals just encourage poor decisions.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You are wrong Susan. Liberals have exacerbated the problem, not fixed it. Try thinking out of the box. To fix the problem you have to incentify the people to become intact families. You and liberals just encourage poor decisions.


Children don't choose to be brought into this world--punishing for life those whose parents may have acted irresponsibly by filling out their birth certificates in a humiliating, soul-destroying manner is pure evil.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You are wrong Susan. Liberals have exacerbated the problem, not fixed it. Try thinking out of the box. To fix the problem you have to incentify the people to become intact families. You and liberals just encourage poor decisions.


Ignore her KC . She just wants to get attention from you. She needs someone to fight with. :shock: :roll:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ignore her KC . She just wants to get attention from you. She needs someone to fight with. :shock: :roll:


I'll fight hatred expressed against innocent children to my last breath, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> bs


You think so? This thread is truly a nest of hate-filled vipers--clearly, there's work to be done here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You think so? This thread is truly a nest of hate-filled vipers--clearly, there's work to be done here.


Don't read it then.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't read it then.


Impossible now, CB--you and KC have thrown down the gauntlet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It has successfully gotten them the black vote election after election.


Yes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ignore her KC . She just wants to get attention from you. She needs someone to fight with. :shock: :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks for putting in your two cents, LL. It has been duly noted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

They seem to want too. At least two or three of them. Isn't it funny we are to not invade their LOLL, But we are also not to invade the Mad world too.

But they feel free to do it any time they do not agree with us. So what does that say.

We read some of their thoughts and do not march over their on LOLL. But they seem to think they can post any thing on here.

They find it just nasty when we post on sites other then LOLL. They must own the whole of KP. I didn't know we are not allowed to post any place on KP . Gee get me a broom so I can sweep up the #@!?"+_)$.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> They seem to want too. At least two or three of them. Isn't it funny we are to not invade their LOLL, But we are also not to invade the Mad world too.
> 
> But they feel free to do it any time they do not agree with us. So what does that say.
> 
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> They seem to want too. At least two or three of them. Isn't it funny we are to not invade their LOLL, But we are also not to invade the Mad world too.
> 
> But they feel free to do it any time they do not agree with us. So what does that say.
> 
> ...


Start around your own feet, Yarnie--the flies are a-swarmin'.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> This may be a 911 alert for this site, not sure but worried
> 
> The first few pages of newest topics are all from the same person, with pictures and a strange language. Not judging, but have never seen this happen before. Contacted Admin to ask if these are dangerous to open.


Look at it and do not want to post either. Don't get it at all. Stay away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Start around your own feet, Yarnie--the flies are a-swarmin'.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :twisted:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I believe it was Johnson's New Deal, that started welfare to help people out of poverty. Have you noticed the larger the amount spent on welfare, the larger the number of those in so called poverty. Actually those in "poverty" are richer than more than 90% of the world's population.


OOps wrong thread!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> They seem to want too. At least two or three of them. Isn't it funny we are to not invade their LOLL, But we are also not to invade the Mad world too.
> 
> But they feel free to do it any time they do not agree with us. So what does that say.
> 
> ...


They are AOLW, but maybe add another L--lonely or loser


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> They are AOLW, but maybe add another L--lonely or loser


Or you should add lardy and loony!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Or you should add lardy and loony!


Guess you would know. Will add those to the AOLW's L's


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ignore her KC . She just wants to get attention from you. She needs someone to fight with. :shock: :roll:


I am ignoring her ignorance CB. Children rarely see their birth certificates, but they always long for their father. Anything that corrects children being a pawn in a man's ego trip to "make" children but not father them is the right thing to do. Both unwed mothers and unwed father's need to be shamed into taking responsibility for the children they bring into this world and abandon.

The mother who dragged her son home from the Baltimore riots did the right thing, but having 6 children out of wedlock and not knowing where any of the fathers were is a true tragedy. Men used her and threw her and the children away. I would not want any record of any of those men on my children's birth certificates, but the state should have their names and go after them for support of their children.

Liberals never want to hold the guilty accountable unless it policemen or Republicans. Yet the liberals caused this problem and are doing nothing meaningful to fix it. They'd rather taxpayers support the poor so they can have more children they can't afford. It is not kindness to take on the father's responsibilities. It is liberal foolishness and creating more grief for the children.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think so, too.  Another thing that I find encouraging is the overwhelming support for that mother. In this day of not spanking children and political correctness, it's good to see that some of us - I believe most of us - realize that a rare smack can clear the air. That boy needed it. I also thought that after he first tried to back away, he realized "to resist is futile," and he looked at his mother and did not argue or fight back or act obnoxious. He went with her. Good for both of them. And she's gotten so much support from everywhere today.
> 
> Just adding another thought. This understanding of the mother's actions and support for her could be the beginning of a new understanding between the races. She made perfect sense, she wants the same things for him that other races want for their children. It often surprises me that when they interview someone from a very impoverished area, their values are the same, they express them well, and much of the difference between us is where we were born.
> 
> When I was in college, I went to an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting for a class report. The people were wonderful, and I took a lot of good lifelong lessons from that one meeting. ONe fo the best was "There but for the grace of God go I." So true. I remember my father telling me more than once - when I was very young - to think about how lucky I was that I was born in the United States and not a country like..... and he named some very impoverished places. I do love that saying "There but for the grace of God go I." It makes quite a difference in how you look at people.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I posted my agreement with you but cut it down as I am not trying to cause problems here nor I am here to antagonize anyone. The older I get the more I realise "There but for the Grace of God, go I" It would be wonderful if what she did and also those who walked peacefully and stood between the police and the protesters were the beginning of more openness and understanding. This has nothing to do with Politics - it is that a change is possible. The Police used restraint, the townspeople stood up and were counted, the protesters who walked peacefully, gathered and walked peacefully and were counted. A big thing.

More facts will come out but it is what is happening there that will make the big difference if people realize it.

That is all I plan to say about it here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Amen


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I see it is boring on the other threads. Cream cheese.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I see it is boring on the other threads. Cream cheese.


I think it is pathetic that they are so lonely (should I add looney and lardy?) that as a group they are soooo boring that they have read and post on our thread.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I haven't been online all day but noticed the AOW have returned spewing their yuk! They are very bored people!

I'm not going to read what they say!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I haven't been online all day but noticed the AOW have returned spewing their yuk! They are very bored people!
> 
> I'm not going to read what they say!


Janie, they are just name calling as usual and repeating the same worn out liberal mantra. They have no idea how wrong liberal ideas are, how much liberal ideas have damaged the poor and disadvantaged, or that liberals began the downward spiral for the poor (black and white) when they adopted the idea that social ills can be fixed by throwing money at the problem. They are as unproductive and unaware of how to manage problems as the Baltimore mayor. She didn't think looters should be stopped and the AOWLs think less consequences for drug use, criminal activity, immorality, and societally negative behavior will create a nirvana. Only tough actions got the black mother's child off the street and only tough actions will repair what liberals have done to society.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am ignoring her ignorance CB. Children rarely see their birth certificates, but they always long for their father. Anything that corrects children being a pawn in a man's ego trip to "make" children but not father them is the right thing to do. Both unwed mothers and unwed father's need to be shamed into taking responsibility for the children they bring into this world and abandon.
> 
> The mother who dragged her son home from the Baltimore riots did the right thing, but having 6 children out of wedlock and not knowing where any of the fathers were is a true tragedy. Men used her and threw her and the children away. I would not want any record of any of those men on my children's birth certificates, but the state should have their names and go after them for support of their children.
> 
> Liberals never want to hold the guilty accountable unless it policemen or Republicans. Yet the liberals caused this problem and are doing nothing meaningful to fix it. They'd rather taxpayers support the poor so they can have more children they can't afford. It is not kindness to take on the father's responsibilities. It is liberal foolishness and creating more grief for the children.


It's you who are showing your ignorance here, KC. So eager are you to shame "bad women" that you're perfectly willing to falsify important legal documents by listing multiple fathers (biologically impossible) or stamping it "Product of rape" when in fact no such crime has taken place.

And don't tell seeing such information on a birth certificate wouldn't cause irreparable harm, whether the child in question was 6 or 16 or 60.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I think it is pathetic that they are so lonely (should I add looney and lardy?) that as a group they are soooo boring that they have read and post on our thread.


I think they have not learned how to contain their feelings, learned how to communicate in a constructive manner. I feel it comes from dysfunction and anger from that dysfunction.

I do not need dysfunction. Too old for that. Also, I am very thankful for the postitive, supportive people on this forum that are truly wonderful people. You know who you are. Your are the one's I choose to respond to...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think they have not learned how to contain their feelings, learned how to communicate in a constructive manner. I feel it comes from dysfunction and anger from that dysfunction.
> 
> I do not need dysfunction. Too old for that. Also, I am very thankful for the postitive, supportive people on this forum that are truly wonderful people. You know who you are. Your are the one's I choose to respond to...


I see very little that can be defined as positive or supportive among the Cream Cheese Heads, LL--just ignorance and hate that's now being directed at little children.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Before the War on Poverty there were more intact black families and children were psychologically better off. Of course there were things in society that black people experienced that they never should have, like job discrimination and racism. But, there was less drug addiction, single parent households, and unattended children. When someone in the government tells you that you are not responsible for your own life choices, it breeds dependence. When the government tells you that you must work to better your family and knocks down barriers to that achievement, you do what is necessary.


Well said. Thank you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I think it is pathetic that they are so lonely (should I add looney and lardy?) that as a group they are soooo boring that they have read and post on our thread.


They are boring. Yawn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think they have not learned how to contain their feelings, learned how to communicate in a constructive manner. I feel it comes from dysfunction and anger from that dysfunction.
> 
> I do not need dysfunction. Too old for that. Also, I am very thankful for the postitive, supportive people on this forum that are truly wonderful people. You know who you are. Your are the one's I choose to respond to...


 You go girl. Keep up the ignoring. They are just needy for attention.
:shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It has been so gorgeous today. In the 70's a breeze with lots of birds singing and sun shining. I give thanks to the Lord for it too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You go girl. Keep up the ignoring. They are just needy for attention.
> :shock: :roll:


 :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has been so gorgeous today. In the 70's a breeze with lots of birds singing and sun shining. I give thanks to the Lord for it too.


Yes, beautiful day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :-D


Here they are.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2675341286076


Lots of them!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/BobAnderson23/videos/2675341286076/ Lots of them!


Amazing!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, yes. When we were younger and he was in An Officer and a Gentleman, he reminded me of DH. I do love DH more, though. :-D


Bonnie, isn't it interesting how we find that our hubbies remind us of someone famous. I have a photo of my DH taken years ago when he was younger, thinner and better looking. In that photo he reminded me, not looked like, but was just reminiscent of Tom Selleck. No one else who looked at this photo thought so, but I did. Still do. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think so, too. Another thing that I find encouraging is the overwhelming support for that mother. In this day of not spanking children and political correctness, it's good to see that some of us - I believe most of us - realize that a rare smack can clear the air. That boy needed it. I also thought that after he first tried to back away, he realized "to resist is futile," and he looked at his mother and did not argue or fight back or act obnoxious. He went with her. Good for both of them. And she's gotten so much support from everywhere today.
> 
> Just adding another thought. This understanding of the mother's actions and support for her could be the beginning of a new understanding between the races. She made perfect sense, she wants the same things for him that other races want for their children. It often surprises me that when they interview someone from a very impoverished area, their values are the same, they express them well, and much of the difference between us is where we were born.
> 
> When I was in college, I went to an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting for a class report. The people were wonderful, and I took a lot of good lifelong lessons from that one meeting. ONe fo the best was "There but for the grace of God go I." So true. I remember my father telling me more than once - when I was very young - to think about how lucky I was that I was born in the United States and not a country like..... and he named some very impoverished places. I do love that saying "There but for the grace of God go I." It makes quite a difference in how you look at people.


Truth from the heart, Bonnie. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> CB, do you mean that you use two yarns...homespun and another? That must be really super-duper bulky; what would you make with something that thick? I do love the colors though...they're delicious!


It also struck me as creating a very bulky yarn when combining homespun with another yarn.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're younger than I am - probably of my sister's generation. She likes her music loud, too.


I like some music loud, Neil Diamond, CCR, for just a few. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I believe it was Johnson's New Deal, that started welfare to help people out of poverty. Have you noticed the larger the amount spent on welfare, the larger the number of those in so called poverty. Actually those in "poverty" are richer than more than 90% of the world's population.


Johnson's Great Society social engineering program helped to break down the structure of the black family. Solid, intact families are the indispensable building blocks of sound societies. Unless the family structure is corrected, and made sound, the societal problems will continue, and perhaps grow even worse.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> About 97% of the dust and dirt did come off. Alas, 99% of the popcorn ceiling remained. :thumbdown:
> 
> All the ceilings in this house have popcorn. All the walls are textured dry wall as well. Most walls were papered so I didn't notice until I removed it.


When originally contemplating what to do about the popcorn ceiling in our house, I thought that if I soaked it, I would just be able to scrape it off and be left with a smooth surface. No, it does not absorb water, not easily. So, we decided to have it painted. It looks clean and I can live with it for a few years.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It just goes to prove that the rioting was never about what happened to Freddy Grey. The rioters do not care at all about him. I have heard a few interviews with store owners and even they can't understand the destruction of the neighborhood.


Why has it taken so long to find out what happened to Freddy Gray? In today's world there are cameras everywhere. It shouldn't take weeks for the police, or the mayor, to tell the people what happened.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It has successfully gotten them the black vote election after election.


So true, Solo.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, beautiful day.


Have you been walking your dogs, LL, and meeting some of the neighbors?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/BobAnderson23/videos/2675341286076/ Lots of them!


Oh my goodness! It's more hummers than I get on my two feeders. (Most I ever counted was 18)
BTW- my feeders were put up on Wed. That's the earliest I've ever hung them. We'll see when they start feeding.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks for correcting my mistake. The new deal belonged to FDR.


I didn't mean any offense by stating this program, Joeys.
LBJ also started the War on Poverty, I think the first of the dem libs' 'wars', that were meant to never have an end. It wasn't only the black family that suffered under his programs, the poverty areas of Appalachia also did. Those areas never did get out of poverty and now with coal being out of favor, the poverty is sure to get worse.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I've missed all of you the past few days. I finally finished our taxes on Tues. - it's all the supporting financial statements and schedules that take so much time. 

About 5 years ago DH was asked to help a local priest work on a project to develop facilities for our local First Nations (native Indians). We became very friendly and then 3 years ago Fr J. was recalled to India to build a mission in a region that had no Christians (mainly Hindu and a few Muslims). He comes back to visit each year and friends hosted a little dinner party in his honour last night. 

One of Fr. J's greatest gifts is the ability to connect with people and build relationships. In 3 years, he has provided a clean water well, a school and an inter-faith hall. He has built trust and 10 families have converted to Christianity. It was wonderful to see how the lives of the local people are improving with better health and education which builds a foundation of trust.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a little humour for friends with their recent bathroom renos
http://yougottobekidding.wordpress.com/2014/07/24/plumber-of-the-year-award-finalists/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a little humour for friends with their recent bathroom renos
> http://yougottobekidding.wordpress.com/2014/07/24/plumber-of-the-year-award-finalists/


Oh, these are too funny! Thanks for the early morning laugh!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Have you been walking your dogs, LL, and meeting some of the neighbors?


Yes, Jokim. No "friends" yet.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a little humour for friends with their recent bathroom renos
> http://yougottobekidding.wordpress.com/2014/07/24/plumber-of-the-year-award-finalists/


Hahaha...I think the only way to use the top one is side-saddle!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, these are too funny! Thanks for the early morning laugh!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy May Day everyone.
Pinch punch, first of the month and no returns!

May Day my Aunt Fanny. It`s 41 degrees outside, the rain is coming down like stair rods, and I still have my electric fireplace on.
Thankfully it`s supposed to be in the 70`s tomorrow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy May Day everyone.
> Pinch punch, first of the month and no returns!
> 
> May Day my Aunt Fanny. It`s 41 degrees outside, the rain is coming down like stair rods, and I still have my electric fireplace on.
> Thankfully it`s supposed to be in the 70`s tomorrow.


Happy May Day to you WendyBee!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Lucy. I hope your weather is a lot nicer where you are.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy. I hope your weather is a lot nicer where you are.


A little bit better. Hasn't been good.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anyone else been reading about the Jade Helm project? Evidently, the WH is trying to calm fears that they are mobilizing for implementing militia law in Texas, Arizona, New Mexico, Utah, Colorado, California, and Nevada. The exercise takes place between July 15 and September 15. Green Berets, Navy Seals, and special ops will participate and all services will participate. 

Texas is worried enough that the governor has told the public that the Texas National Guard will monitor the exercise. Strangely, the servicemen will be wearing armbands identifying them (sounds like Hitler's staging of troops in urban cities doesn't it?) and they will be training in urban settings (I wonder how that will work in downtown Dallas?). The Texas Rangers have also reported that trains are running in Texas with shackles inside the cars. No one is shackled yet, but the Rangers are mystified as they were not included in the plans for this removal exercise. If it is planning for overseas action, why trains? There aren't many trains in the Middle East. 

FEMA camps have been identified throughout this area and the government has been buying up excess food that is like MRE's and ammunition. Very curious. Very scary. May be just a military exercise. May be eventually a removal of undesirables. Doubtful it is for removal of illegals. Doubtful to me that the military would move beyond training to an actual assault on citizens. The large number of ISIS that have infiltrated the US seem a more likely target, and if they are the target the government would want to keep the exercise from alarming citizens.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've missed all of you the past few days. I finally finished our taxes on Tues. - it's all the supporting financial statements and schedules that take so much time.
> 
> About 5 years ago DH was asked to help a local priest work on a project to develop facilities for our local First Nations (native Indians). We became very friendly and then 3 years ago Fr J. was recalled to India to build a mission in a region that had no Christians (mainly Hindu and a few Muslims). He comes back to visit each year and friends hosted a little dinner party in his honour last night.
> 
> One of Fr. J's greatest gifts is the ability to connect with people and build relationships. In 3 years, he has provided a clean water well, a school and an inter-faith hall. He has built trust and 10 families have converted to Christianity. It was wonderful to see how the lives of the local people are improving with better health and education which builds a foundation of trust.


Aren't you glad you have those taxes behind you?
God is using the priest to do His will. Thanks for sharing that with us. It is always refreshing to hear how God is moving in other countries. I pray the priest will be blessed with more families to win for Christ during his stay. I pray Fr. J's spirit will be renewed before he goes back into the field. God is Awesome and He reigns.
I am glad you are back I missed you.♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

The centuries old British saying... *ne`er cast a clout til May is out* and it`s true meaning...



> Since at least the early 15th century clout has been used to mean a fragment of cloth or clothing and was spelled as clowt, clowte, cloot, or clute. Its here that the saying took on two meanings rather than just the original. The new meaning was a reminder not to be too quick to shuck the warmer winter clothes before cooler days during the month of May were most likely over.
> 
> That being said, English farm-workers working the fields in their winter clothes throughout the month of May could suffer from heat exhaustion if they kept all their winter layers on until the end of May! The flowering of the hawthorne (May) tree was a more reliable guide to the state of the weather.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Check out the pet portraits that illustrate the quirky personality only the owner truly knows...

http://www.boredpanda.com/animated-pet-portraits-illustrations-chris-beetow/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a little humour for friends with their recent bathroom renos
> http://yougottobekidding.wordpress.com/2014/07/24/plumber-of-the-year-award-finalists/


I am glad those are not my house for once. 
Did I tell you about the time we put up our fence ? The men tried to make our fence level so they put it up and then dug a trench and planted my fence in the ground. :shock: :roll: I know it doesn't make sense. 
Today is the big day for GD. It is her Senior Prom. She wants to come here for pictures so I need to clear out a spot.
We still haven't gotten to mow but once because of all the rains. We are swamped. Maybe tomorrow.
Thanks for the funny pics WCK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy May Day everyone.
> Pinch punch, first of the month and no returns!
> 
> May Day my Aunt Fanny. It`s 41 degrees outside, the rain is coming down like stair rods, and I still have my electric fireplace on.
> Thankfully it`s supposed to be in the 70`s tomorrow.


We had the cool day to a couple of days ago. Maybe tomorrow. Good day to knit. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Has anyone else been reading about the Jade Helm project? Evidently, the WH is trying to calm fears that they are mobilizing for implementing militia law in Texas, Arizona, New Mexico, Utah, Colorado, California, and Nevada. The exercise takes place between July 15 and September 15. Green Berets, Navy Seals, and special ops will participate and all services will participate.
> 
> Texas is worried enough that the governor has told the public that the Texas National Guard will monitor the exercise. Strangely, the servicemen will be wearing armbands identifying them (sounds like Hitler's staging of troops in urban cities doesn't it?) and they will be training in urban settings (I wonder how that will work in downtown Dallas?). The Texas Rangers have also reported that trains are running in Texas with shackles inside the cars. No one is shackled yet, but the Rangers are mystified as they were not included in the plans for this removal exercise. If it is planning for overseas action, why trains? There aren't many trains in the Middle East.
> 
> FEMA camps have been identified throughout this area and the government has been buying up excess food that is like MRE's and ammunition. Very curious. Very scary. May be just a military exercise. May be eventually a removal of undesirables. Doubtful it is for removal of illegals. Doubtful to me that the military would move beyond training to an actual assault on citizens. The large number of ISIS that have infiltrated the US seem a more likely target, and if they are the target the government would want to keep the exercise from alarming citizens.


My DD has been sending me emails on it. I haven't read it yet. 
I know my DH's bullets he ordered 2 years ago just came 2 weeks ago. Walmart only gets a few boxes at a time or they are bought out.
Scary times. We have to be alert to what is going on. http://www.texastribune.org/2015/04/30/abbotts-letter-puts-jade-helm-national-stage/


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Has anyone else been reading about the Jade Helm project? Evidently, the WH is trying to calm fears that they are mobilizing for implementing militia law in Texas, Arizona, New Mexico, Utah, Colorado, California, and Nevada. The exercise takes place between July 15 and September 15. Green Berets, Navy Seals, and special ops will participate and all services will participate.
> 
> Texas is worried enough that the governor has told the public that the Texas National Guard will monitor the exercise. Strangely, the servicemen will be wearing armbands identifying them (sounds like Hitler's staging of troops in urban cities doesn't it?) and they will be training in urban settings (I wonder how that will work in downtown Dallas?). The Texas Rangers have also reported that trains are running in Texas with shackles inside the cars. No one is shackled yet, but the Rangers are mystified as they were not included in the plans for this removal exercise. If it is planning for overseas action, why trains? There aren't many trains in the Middle East.
> 
> FEMA camps have been identified throughout this area and the government has been buying up excess food that is like MRE's and ammunition. Very curious. Very scary. May be just a military exercise. May be eventually a removal of undesirables. Doubtful it is for removal of illegals. Doubtful to me that the military would move beyond training to an actual assault on citizens. The large number of ISIS that have infiltrated the US seem a more likely target, and if they are the target the government would want to keep the exercise from alarming citizens.


Thanks KC. I hadn't heard of it until now but it'll be really interesting to hear of the results of the exercise and see the eventual use of the facilities.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Has anyone else been reading about the Jade Helm project? Evidently, the WH is trying to calm fears that they are mobilizing for implementing militia law in Texas, Arizona, New Mexico, Utah, Colorado, California, and Nevada. The exercise takes place between July 15 and September 15. Green Berets, Navy Seals, and special ops will participate and all services will participate.
> 
> Texas is worried enough that the governor has told the public that the Texas National Guard will monitor the exercise. Strangely, the servicemen will be wearing armbands identifying them (sounds like Hitler's staging of troops in urban cities doesn't it?) and they will be training in urban settings (I wonder how that will work in downtown Dallas?). The Texas Rangers have also reported that trains are running in Texas with shackles inside the cars. No one is shackled yet, but the Rangers are mystified as they were not included in the plans for this removal exercise. If it is planning for overseas action, why trains? There aren't many trains in the Middle East.
> 
> FEMA camps have been identified throughout this area and the government has been buying up excess food that is like MRE's and ammunition. Very curious. Very scary. May be just a military exercise. May be eventually a removal of undesirables. Doubtful it is for removal of illegals. Doubtful to me that the military would move beyond training to an actual assault on citizens. The large number of ISIS that have infiltrated the US seem a more likely target, and if they are the target the government would want to keep the exercise from alarming citizens.


Yeah, and Walmart is in cahoots with the military and it's closing 2 stores in Texas!!! Get a grip.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The centuries old British saying... *ne`er cast a clout til May is out* and it`s true meaning...


Very interesting WeeBee, but I'm taking a shower today regardless what month it is!

:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Check out the pet portraits that illustrate the quirky personality only the owner truly knows...
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/animated-pet-portraits-illustrations-chris-beetow/


Cute. I love Chow Chow's. I had a part black Chow and part Husky. He was never cold or hot because of his hair. He had the purple tongue. He was so sweet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

May basket Day. It was so nice to do that as a child.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Very interesting WeeBee, but I'm taking a shower today regardless what month it is!
> 
> :thumbup:


We are to have shower's all of next week. Need rain really bad, So cold farmers are late getting crops in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My calender Maxine changed today.

I cook with wine. At least half of it makes it into the food. I think.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Miss you WCK, your Fr. J sounds wonderful we really need more like him in this world.

Love the toilets seems like need a bit more work. Love the one with wall in front of it.

Love the dogs Gerslay, Amazing how people can dress dogs and now shoes. Poor things. ))


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh prom pictures CB . Time marchs on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The centuries old British saying... *ne`er cast a clout til May is out* and it`s true meaning...


I know some who could do with a clout. But may cause brain drain. So little and to late. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The centuries old British saying... *ne`er cast a clout til May is out* and it`s true meaning...


Thanks WeBee. I never heard of that. You really don't know how to dress. Temps are up and down here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know some who could do with a clout. But may cause brain drain. So little and to late. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: Someone has pulled the plug and the brain has drained. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Its worth noting that the left spends way too much time talking about and complaining about the right and more than half their posts are either ridiculing D&P or degrading Christians who believe the Word of God while we hardly think about them and barely mention them at all. Speaks volumes don't you think? They must be really unhappy with their lives to be so obsessed with conservatives and so self-deceived that all they know to do is to blame others for their problems.

-------------------------

"We may be rightfully angry for _what_ they are, but we must pray for them for _who_ they are...sinners in need of God's forgiveness and saving grace!" -- John MacArthur, Daily Reading from the Life of Christ, May 1


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Its worth noting that the left spends way too much time talking about and complaining about the right and more than half their posts are either ridiculing D&P or degrading Christians who believe the Word of God while we hardly think about them and barely mention them at all. Speaks volumes don't you think? They must be really unhappy with their lives to be so obsessed with conservatives and so self-deceived that all they know to do is to blame others for their problems.
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> "We may be rightfully angry for _what_ they are, but we must pray for them for _who_ they are...sinners in need of God's forgiveness and saving grace!" -- John MacArthur, Daily Reading from the Life of Christ, May 1


Just ignore them. Bless their hearts . I agree with John MacArthur. They chose sin , we chose forgiveness from our Lord. They hate Him and that is why they hate us.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yeah, and Walmart is in cahoots with the military and it's closing 2 stores in Texas!!! Get a grip.


Midland, Texas is a designated staging site. The site in Kansas has a high fence being erected around it. There are sites in California. Florida, and Oklahoma.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Midland, Texas is a designated staging site. The site in Kansas has a high fence being erected around it. There is another site in Florida.


Yes, you are right (the pun intended) so just ignore womnomore as she is one who is lost! She isn't even a good Lefty because she "cannot" vote! LOL!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Sounds like 0bama is getting ready to declare Martial Law and suspend elections in 2016, and declare himself president for life. Makes one wonder!


I hope not.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My calender Maxine changed today.
> 
> I cook with wine. At least half of it makes it into the food. I think.


Thanks for the reminder Yarnie. I need to change the page on my kittie calendar.
:thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> 0bama welcomes Muslims but denies a nun entrance to the He is afraid she may stay and become an "illegal." But then he flies illegals here to join their families, who are also illegal.
> 
> Obama blocks Iraqi nun from describing Christian persecution
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2015/05/obama-blocks-iraqi-nun-from-describing-christian-persecution/#qrtXXqrT4sspzmgU.99
> ...


Why are you surprised? He despises America and Christians. He has proven it over and over again


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've missed all of you the past few days. I finally finished our taxes on Tues. - it's all the supporting financial statements and schedules that take so much time.
> 
> About 5 years ago DH was asked to help a local priest work on a project to develop facilities for our local First Nations (native Indians). We became very friendly and then 3 years ago Fr J. was recalled to India to build a mission in a region that had no Christians (mainly Hindu and a few Muslims). He comes back to visit each year and friends hosted a little dinner party in his honour last night.
> 
> One of Fr. J's greatest gifts is the ability to connect with people and build relationships. In 3 years, he has provided a clean water well, a school and an inter-faith hall. He has built trust and 10 families have converted to Christianity. It was wonderful to see how the lives of the local people are improving with better health and education which builds a foundation of trust.


What a wonderful story of Fr. J. God bless him, he's doing the Lord's work. The saints among us are many, aren't they, Kitty?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks KC. I hadn't heard of it until now but it'll be really interesting to hear of the results of the exercise and see the eventual use of the facilities.


Probably the people living in areas not affected by this military exercise know nothing about it because nothing is written about it in the local papers. I haven't heard or ready anything about Jade Helm 15. Good to be informed, though. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The centuries old British saying... *ne`er cast a clout til May is out* and it`s true meaning...


Thank you, Wendy Bee for this informative quote. I never knew that. Perhaps 'clout' has evolved to today's 'cloth'?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We are to have shower's all of next week. Need rain really bad, So cold farmers are late getting crops in.


Our weather for the next few days is very warm, with rain predicted for next Tues.& Wed. But, May can be quite cold, as I have experienced. One year, 1989, we even had 7" of snow in May.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know some who could do with a clout. But may cause brain drain. So little and to late. :lol: :lol: :lol:


You're too funny, Yarnie. :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Its worth noting that the left spends way too much time talking about and complaining about the right and more than half their posts are either ridiculing D&P or degrading Christians who believe the Word of God while we hardly think about them and barely mention them at all. Speaks volumes don't you think? They must be really unhappy with their lives to be so obsessed with conservatives and so self-deceived that all they know to do is to blame others for their problems.
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> "We may be rightfully angry for _what_ they are, but we must pray for them for _who_ they are...sinners in need of God's forgiveness and saving grace!" -- John MacArthur, Daily Reading from the Life of Christ, May 1


True..........♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am not surprised. Just another example that shows he "is not" a Christian.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> They seem to want too. At least two or three of them. Isn't it funny we are to not invade their LOLL, But we are also not to invade the Mad world too.
> 
> But they feel free to do it any time they do not agree with us. So what does that say.
> 
> ...


It appears that any site they have started or taken over has become their home base. Are they THAT needy?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> They seem to want too. At least two or three of them. Isn't it funny we are to not invade their LOLL, But we are also not to invade the Mad world too.
> 
> But they feel free to do it any time they do not agree with us. So what does that say.
> 
> ...


It appears that any site they have started or taken over has become their home base - where they can be with their friends and share. How many threads are required to repeat the same things over and over again? Are they THAT needy?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Wendy Bee for this informative quote. I never knew that. Perhaps 'clout' has evolved to today's 'cloth'?


I always thought it was some kind of winter headwear, but it seems to be winter clothing in general.
I`m still wearing a sweater and long pants...no shorts yet.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I always thought it was some kind of winter headwear, but it seems to be winter clothing in general.
> I`m still wearing a sweater and long pants...no shorts yet.


I've worn shorts and short sleeve tees for the past 2 days as it was in the low 70's and sunny. Great for working in the garden. ....yes, ... I'm still working in my rose beds.... :wink:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> When originally contemplating what to do about the popcorn ceiling in our house, I thought that if I soaked it, I would just be able to scrape it off and be left with a smooth surface. No, it does not absorb water, not easily. So, we decided to have it painted. It looks clean and I can live with it for a few years.


The popcorn ceilings extend into the bathrooms in the house. The section over the shower was starting to peel off - most likely from the steam. I ended up scraping off the area over the shower and it came of easily. I wanted to get it off the whole ceiling, but was told it was not an easy job, so stopped. I did repaint the bathroom. The part I removed doesn't look to weird.


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

To say we are a Christian nation because of a majority is unfair to those of other faiths and non-believers. Are Muslim military persons allowed to bow down and pay six times a days. Are Jewish military allowed to celebrate their high holy days. Are non-believers forced to salute our flag with the words "under god".
It is unfair to say that because we are a Christian because of the majority we all must march to the same tune. People from all over the world want to come to America in order to practice their beliefs with fear of torture or death. 
It is also unfair to blame our President for every little thing that happens in this country. He is one man and he must deal with a recalcitrant congress and the constant belittling of his race.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Probably the people living in areas not affected by this military exercise know nothing about it because nothing is written about it in the local papers. I haven't heard or ready anything about Jade Helm 15. Good to be informed, though. :thumbup:


If the reason this program is happening is beneficial to Americans, tell us about it. If illegals are being rounded up, I approve. But, they would keep that secret, and I approve of that too. We don't want people going further underground. If they are training so ISIS terrorists can be rounded up and interned in case of a war with Iran, I approve of that too, and I understand that DHS doesn't want panic by Americans. But, if this is to control American citizens that the Predident doesn't agree with and/or if Christians are going to be rounded up, I will do more than protest. That is not American, and true Americans will hand Obama his head.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The popcorn ceilings extend into the bathrooms in the house. The section over the shower was starting to peel off - most likely from the steam. I ended up scraping off the area over the shower and it came of easily. I wanted to get it off the whole ceiling, but was told it was not an easy job, so stopped. I did repaint the bathroom. The part I removed doesn't look to weird.


I didn't paint the ceiling myself, but had it painted. As I told my DH, I'm too old to climb ladders and work on ceilings. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> If the reason this program is happening is beneficial to Americans, tell us about it. If illegals are being rounded up, I approve. But, they would keep that secret, and I approve of that too. We don't want people going further underground. If they are training so ISIS terrorists can be rounded up and interned in case of a war with Iran, I approve of that too, and I understand that DHS doesn't want panic by Americans. But, if this is to control American citizens that the Predident doesn't agree with and/or if Christians are going to be rounded up, I will do more than protest. That is not American, and true Americans will hand Obama his head.


I was raised to trust our military to do the right thing. After all, they are our sons, daughters, brothers, fathers, mothers, sisters, etc.. They are us. But then so is the government, so we were always told.
We'll see.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

rosebud527 said:


> To say we are a Christian nation because of a majority is unfair to those of other faiths and non-believers. Are Muslim military persons allowed to bow down and pay six times a days. Are Jewish military allowed to celebrate their high holy days. Are non-believers forced to salute our flag with the words "under god".
> It is unfair to say that because we are a Christian because of the majority we all must march to the same tune. People from all over the world want to come to America in order to practice their beliefs with fear of torture or death.
> It is also unfair to blame our President for every little thing that happens in this country. He is one man and he must deal with a recalcitrant congress and the constant belittling of his race.


Rosebud, Obama is inept and foolish. He has taken control of the nation and made it worse in every area he's touched. We are a Judeo-Christian nation because our ancestors, who founded this nation were. Our government is based on Judeo-Christian values.

Buddhists, Hindus, and Muslims who settled here lived in peace with that because our constitution allowed them to do so. The atheists also lived within the American society because no other place on earth allowed them to exist. Only religions that sought to convert others with force like Muslims won't prosper in America. Practice your religion, keep your cultural identity, and prosper through hard work. Try to subvert American culture and values, and you will find yourself outside prosperity and unwanted.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I was raised to trust our military to do the right thing. After all, they are our sons, daughters, brothers, fathers, mothers, sisters, etc.. They are us. But then so is the government, so we were always told.
> We'll see.


I think the police in America are nearly ready to revolt. Some of our military is nearly there. If Obama does something stupid, I don't think they'll stand with him. The scary thing is that he does something stupid every day. The military has no respect for him.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I always thought it was some kind of winter headwear, but it seems to be winter clothing in general.
> I`m still wearing a sweater and long pants...no shorts yet.


I have seen text that indicated "clout" was a diaper or as in "breech clout" a form of covering of private parts for native Americans. I think the word cloud comes from "clout." After all, it covers the sky. So, I think it can safely be defined as a covering.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I didn't paint the ceiling myself, but had it painted. As I told my DH, I'm too old to climb ladders and work on ceilings. ;-)


Me too, Jokim. I wish my DH agreed. He is a do-it-yourselfer. Whatever needs doing, he has a hard time allowing someone else to do it. Today, he needed more mulch. Two days ago, he ordered a large truckload and spread it. He began in the am, and it took all day. Today he needed another 1/2 truckload. I had to argue him out of driving to the mulch site to get it. He called them, but he stewed about it. If I'd had my way, I'd have called a local landscaper, and the mulching would be done now. As it is, he'll have it done by tomorrow. I just worry that he is going to keel over shoveling mulch.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think the police in America are nearly ready to revolt. Some of our military is nearly there. If Obama does something stupid, I don't think they'll stand with him. The scary thing is that he does something stupid every day. The military has no respect for him.


A wonderful black man told my husband that Obama has done more to ruin race relations in this country than anything, ever. I feel so sorry for our police, teachers, etc.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

*tut* 
My hubby went to Walmart after work to buy me some stitch markers. Last night I showed hubby a pic online to show him what they looked like. And the sales associate in the craft section has never heard of them. What sort of a craft section sales associate don`t know what stitch markers are?
Looks like I`ll have to go to Ben Franklins this weekend.

So I`ll have to continue using tiny safety pins in the meantime.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> A wonderful black man told my husband that Obama has done more to ruin race relations in this country than anything, ever. I feel so sorry for our police, teachers, etc.


The fact that Obama is black is what's giving rise to the closet racism in this country - not whether he's doing a good job or not. Bush was practically incompetent, but people respected him - or at least didn't make the derogatory comments about him like they do about Obama.

Since Obama was elected, every racist with access to the internet has come out of the woodwork, or out from under their rock, and is making their opinions and their ignorance known. People are making comments online that they would not dare to say to someone's face.

The same people who have been slamming "Obamacare" are happy they now have health insurance coverage through the Affordable Care Act, but they're too stupid to know that they are the same thing. Or that Mitt Romney proposed the same type of government managed healthcare in Massachusetts - without the negativity.

As far as non-Christian religions, I've worked with many people of different religions, and they all want the same thing. To do a good job, take care of their families and have a happy life. There are fanatics in every culture and religion. To say that Muslims are the worst is to ignore the same type of actions condoned by other religions.

How about the "Christians" who bombed abortion clinics or killed doctors who performed abortions - all in the name of religion? That's essentially the same thing as a fanatical Muslim or fanatical Jew, or any other religion that condones bombing innocent people because they live in their country but have a different religion. They are all terrorists, they just have different excuses for their actions. There has been religious persecution in America since the first settlers set foot on this continent - but most people conveniently forget it, or don't even know about it. Many Christians don't even consider Catholics to be Christian, and there was a tremendous amount of anti-Catholic discrimination in this country. Not to mention discrimination against Jews throughout history.

Here's an interesting article from the Smithsonian about the history of religion in the US.

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/americas-true-history-of-religious-tolerance-61312684/?all


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> A wonderful black man told my husband that Obama has done more to ruin race relations in this country than anything, ever. I feel so sorry for our police, teachers, etc.


I feel sorry for Baltimore tonight. The police officers are unlikely to be found guilty because the prosecutor's evidence is weak. The venue will be changed, the evidence will not bear out overcharging the officers, and more riots will occur. The infrastructure of Baltimore is ruined.

The history of the Watts riots, the Detroit riots and other riots in black communities is going to be repeated. Flight by middle class blacks will occur. Only the severely disadvantaged will remain. Businesses will not be reestablished unless the business owners are stupid. Six police officer's lives are ruined. It is just failure on all fronts. Freddie Gray's family is bereaved, but they acted in a classy way. The mother of the year is a testament to all mothers in a similar situation, but everyone else is a loser.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I see the name changers are out today. IGNORE them! They want to rule the whole KP with their garbage. They have taken over KP and are trying to take over Denim.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> *tut*
> My hubby went to Walmart after work to buy me some stitch markers. Last night I showed hubby a pic online to show him what they looked like. And the sales associate in the craft section has never heard of them. What sort of a craft section sales associate don`t know what stitch markers are?
> Looks like I`ll have to go to Ben Franklins this weekend.
> 
> So I`ll have to continue using tiny safety pins in the meantime.


I use safety pins too for makers. I can pin them to my shirt and I don't lose them. Our Walmart probably wouldn't have them either.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

diamondbelle said:


> The fact that Obama is black is what's giving rise to the closet racism in this country - not whether he's doing a good job or not. Bush was practically incompetent, but people respected him - or at least didn't make the derogatory comments about him like they do about Obama.
> 
> Since Obama was elected, every racist with access to the internet has come out of the woodwork, or out from under their rock, and is making their opinions and their ignorance known. People are making comments online that they would not dare to say to someone's face.
> 
> ...


One or two crazy people claiming to be Christians is not the same as an entire religion preaching violence and demanding others convert. Jews and Christians don't do that. They wish everone loved God, but they don't persecute those who don't today.

I also disagree with your assessment of Bush and Obama, but you've obviously been drinking the liberal KoolAid and don't understand why Americans dislike Obama so much. People didn't dislike Bush, they disliked the Iraq war, not the man. He was a patriot. Obama doesn't like, much less love, America. He's deceptive and a liar at every turn (nobody likes liars), and he is weak and foolish. He's a fake and proves his word means nothing every chance he gets. There is nothing to respect in his character. Martini Luther King told us to judge a man by his character, not his race. That is why nearly 75% of Americans dislike Obama. His character is lacking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It appears that any site they have started or taken over has become their home base. Are they THAT needy?


Yes they are very heavy to carry . Very needy. They need all attention and all the fighting they can have. :shock: :roll: :thumbdown:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they are very heavy to carry . Very needy. They need all attention and all the fighting they can have. :shock: :roll: :thumbdown:


What amazes me is how limited their understanding of America and the evil in the world is. I don't think many liberals listen to what is happening in the world. They just don't want to know all the bad things happening due to liberal policies. They actually believe Americans can change the climate. They don't understand that America is in a war with Muslim zealots whether we have boots on the ground or not. The biggest illusion for liberals is that an Iran peace deal is possible. What fools.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I see the name changers are out today. IGNORE them! They want to rule the whole KP with their garbage. They have taken over KP and are trying to take over Denim.


They are just liars like Obama. When morality, religion, culture go out the window, it is fertile ground for liars.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They are just liars like Obama. When morality, religion, culture go out the window, it is fertile ground for liars.


I know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What amazes me is how limited their understanding of America and the evil in the world is. I don't think many liberals listen to what is happening in the world. They just don't want to know all the bad things happening due to liberal policies. They actually believe Americans can change the climate. They don't understand that America is in a war with Muslim zealots whether we have boots on the ground or not. The biggest illusion for liberals is that an Iran peace deal is possible. What fools.


1 Corinthians 14:38
But if a man is ignorant, let him be ignorant.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I feel sorry for Baltimore tonight. The police officers are unlikely to be found guilty because the prosecutor's evidence is weak. The venue will be changed, the evidence will not bear out overcharging the officers, and more riots will occur. The infrastructure of Baltimore is ruined.
> 
> The history of the Watts riots, the Detroit riots and other riots in black communities is going to be repeated. Flight by middle class blacks will occur. Only the severely disadvantaged will remain. Businesses will not be reestablished unless the business owners are stupid. Six police officer's lives are ruined. It is just failure on all fronts. Freddie Gray's family is bereaved, but they acted in a classy way. The mother of the year is a testament to all mothers in a similar situation, but everyone else is a loser.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> One or two crazy people claiming to be Christians is not the same as an entire religion preaching violence and demanding others convert. Jews and Christians don't do that. They wish everone loved God, but they don't persecute those who don't today.
> 
> I also disagree with your assessment of Bush and Obama, but you've obviously been drinking the liberal KoolAid and don't understand why Americans dislike Obama so much. People didn't dislike Bush, they disliked the Iraq war, not the man. He was a patriot. Obama doesn't like, much less love, America. He's deceptive and a liar at every turn (nobody likes liars), and he is weak and foolish. He's a fake and proves his word means nothing every chance he gets. There is nothing to respect in his character. Martini Luther King told us to judge a man by his character, not his race. That is why nearly 75% of Americans dislike Obama. His character is lacking.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> 1 Corinthians 14:38
> But if a man is ignorant, let him be ignorant.


What a great quote. Thank you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Has anyone else been reading about the Jade Helm project? Evidently, the WH is trying to calm fears that they are mobilizing for implementing militia law in Texas, Arizona, New Mexico, Utah, Colorado, California, and Nevada. The exercise takes place between July 15 and September 15. Green Berets, Navy Seals, and special ops will participate and all services will participate.
> 
> Texas is worried enough that the governor has told the public that the Texas National Guard will monitor the exercise. Strangely, the servicemen will be wearing armbands identifying them (sounds like Hitler's staging of troops in urban cities doesn't it?) and they will be training in urban settings (I wonder how that will work in downtown Dallas?). The Texas Rangers have also reported that trains are running in Texas with shackles inside the cars. No one is shackled yet, but the Rangers are mystified as they were not included in the plans for this removal exercise. If it is planning for overseas action, why trains? There aren't many trains in the Middle East.
> 
> FEMA camps have been identified throughout this area and the government has been buying up excess food that is like MRE's and ammunition. Very curious. Very scary. May be just a military exercise. May be eventually a removal of undesirables. Doubtful it is for removal of illegals. Doubtful to me that the military would move beyond training to an actual assault on citizens. The large number of ISIS that have infiltrated the US seem a more likely target, and if they are the target the government would want to keep the exercise from alarming citizens.


Sounds like quite an unusual training exercise. It makes me curious enough to read up on it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Aren't you glad you have those taxes behind you?
> God is using the priest to do His will. Thanks for sharing that with us. It is always refreshing to hear how God is moving in other countries. I pray the priest will be blessed with more families to win for Christ during his stay. I pray Fr. J's spirit will be renewed before he goes back into the field. God is Awesome and He reigns.
> I am glad you are back I missed you.♥


Thanks for your prayers! Fr J is an East Indian but he built up a wonderful relationship with our First Nations Indians and they are hoping that someday his Bishop will let him come back here. But he is accomplishing so much back in India they might keep him there. The parishes here think of the Indian one as a sister community and provide some financial support.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Check out the pet portraits that illustrate the quirky personality only the owner truly knows...
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/animated-pet-portraits-illustrations-chris-beetow/


Cute - my fave was the Digger. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad those are not my house for once.
> Did I tell you about the time we put up our fence ? The men tried to make our fence level so they put it up and then dug a trench and planted my fence in the ground. :shock: :roll: I know it doesn't make sense.
> Today is the big day for GD. It is her Senior Prom. She wants to come here for pictures so I need to clear out a spot.
> We still haven't gotten to mow but once because of all the rains. We are swamped. Maybe tomorrow.
> Thanks for the funny pics WCK.


An exciting day for your GD! Your little girl is almost grown up!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks to all your prayers, Bills daughter in law Ashley has now passed her 6th month of pregnancy, and is now into her 3rd trimester. 
PTL &#9829;


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like quite an unusual training exercise. It makes me curious enough to read up on it.


I just recently became aware of it myself. I have heard for a couple years that ammo was being bought up by the government and have seen reports that the government is warehousing dried foods, the kind preppers use. One dried food producer reported that the government contacted him and offered to buy his entire production. He refused because it made his antennae go up and he knew he had enough other buyers. But, the first reports of Walmarts closing didn't seem too unusual. It was the Texas governor's concern and the reports by Texas Rangers that caused me concern. When you put the unusual incidents together it becomes scary.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Me too, Jokim. I wish my DH agreed. He is a do-it-yourselfer. Whatever needs doing, he has a hard time allowing someone else to do it. Today, he needed more mulch. Two days ago, he ordered a large truckload and spread it. He began in the am, and it took all day. Today he needed another 1/2 truckload. I had to argue him out of driving to the mulch site to get it. He called them, but he stewed about it. If I'd had my way, I'd have called a local landscaper, and the mulching would be done now. As it is, he'll have it done by tomorrow. I just worry that he is going to keel over shoveling mulch.


In our home, I am, or used to be, the DIY person. Loved doing it! DH would rather pay someone to do it. OK with me at this stage of my life. I still like gardening, even though it's back breaking. I feel like I've accomplished something beautiful, with God's help.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My calender Maxine changed today.
> 
> I cook with wine. At least half of it makes it into the food. I think.


 :lol: have to make sure it's ok before you put it into the food!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think the police in America are nearly ready to revolt. Some of our military is nearly there. If Obama does something stupid, I don't think they'll stand with him. The scary thing is that he does something stupid every day. The military has no respect for him.


I think that, after 6 yrs of <0, the military has been changed drastically. It's not the same military it was during the Bush years.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> In the view of 0bama, his administration, the liberals in power, and the liberals on KP; we have Freedom of Religion for everyone except Christians.


It certainly does seem that way more and more. :thumbdown:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I know some who could do with a clout. But may cause brain drain. So little and to late. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm with you Yarnie! Some brains seem to be draining very quickly lately - all that hypocrisy leaves no room for rational thinking or common sense.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> A wonderful black man told my husband that Obama has done more to ruin race relations in this country than anything, ever. I feel so sorry for our police, teachers, etc.


A statement like that, coming from someone of his own race, gives it more credence.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Its worth noting that the left spends way too much time talking about and complaining about the right and more than half their posts are either ridiculing D&P or degrading Christians who believe the Word of God while we hardly think about them and barely mention them at all. Speaks volumes don't you think? They must be really unhappy with their lives to be so obsessed with conservatives and so self-deceived that all they know to do is to blame others for their problems.
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> "We may be rightfully angry for _what_ they are, but we must pray for them for _who_ they are...sinners in need of God's forgiveness and saving grace!" -- John MacArthur, Daily Reading from the Life of Christ, May 1


Excellent quote!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> *tut*
> My hubby went to Walmart after work to buy me some stitch markers. Last night I showed hubby a pic online to show him what they looked like. And the sales associate in the craft section has never heard of them. What sort of a craft section sales associate don`t know what stitch markers are?
> Looks like I`ll have to go to Ben Franklins this weekend.
> 
> So I`ll have to continue using tiny safety pins in the meantime.


Wendy Bee, nail polish and small/large paper clips are all you need to make excellent stitch markers, whether you place them on the needles or on the stitches. Just take the outside prong of the clip bend it slightly out and dip in nail polish. Do it a few times until a nice, rounded edge is achieved. Let it dry overnight and, Voila! You have very useful, inexpensive stitch markers. That's all I use. I've made about 20 of them in two sizes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> 0bama welcomes Muslims but denies a nun entrance to the He is afraid she may stay and become an "illegal." But then he flies illegals here to join their families, who are also illegal.
> 
> Obama blocks Iraqi nun from describing Christian persecution
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2015/05/obama-blocks-iraqi-nun-from-describing-christian-persecution/#qrtXXqrT4sspzmgU.99
> ...


Such hypocrites!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> What a wonderful story of Fr. J. God bless him, he's doing the Lord's work. The saints among us are many, aren't they, Kitty?


 :thumbup:

How are you doing Jokim? Are your roses already for spring now?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I feel sorry for Baltimore tonight. The police officers are unlikely to be found guilty because the prosecutor's evidence is weak. The venue will be changed, the evidence will not bear out overcharging the officers, and more riots will occur. The infrastructure of Baltimore is ruined.
> 
> The history of the Watts riots, the Detroit riots and other riots in black communities is going to be repeated. Flight by middle class blacks will occur. Only the severely disadvantaged will remain. Businesses will not be reestablished unless the business owners are stupid. Six police officer's lives are ruined. It is just failure on all fronts. Freddie Gray's family is bereaved, but they acted in a classy way. The mother of the year is a testament to all mothers in a similar situation, but everyone else is a loser.


The end result, and the desired end by this admin., I might add, is to put the Federal regulations on Baltimore PD, as has been done in Ferguson, MO, and in Detroit, and few other cities. The Federal gov't, through the money is gives to these police depts., is controlling what should be totally under local jurisdiction. That is a very frightening prospect.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It appears that any site they have started or taken over has become their home base. Are they THAT needy?


It seems so. Like 2 year olds, with them, it's always about "me! me! ME!"


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, darn, I must close the drawbridge & not feed the alligators! We have been invaded! AOW!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Rosebud, Obama is inept and foolish. He has taken control of the nation and made it worse in every area he's touched. We are a Judeo-Christian nation because our ancestors, who founded this nation were. Our government is based on Judeo-Christian values.
> 
> Buddhists, Hindus, and Muslims who settled here lived in peace with that because our constitution allowed them to do so. The atheists also lived within the American society because no other place on earth allowed them to exist. Only religions that sought to convert others with force like Muslims won't prosper in America. Practice your religion, keep your cultural identity, and prosper through hard work. Try to subvert American culture and values, and you will find yourself outside prosperity and unwanted.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for your prayers! Fr J is an East Indian but he built up a wonderful relationship with our First Nations Indians and they are hoping that someday his Bishop will let him come back here. But he is accomplishing so much back in India they might keep him there. The parishes here think of the Indian one as a sister community and provide some financial support.


What a great, loving relationship the parishes in your locality have with the Indian sister community.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I've worn shorts and short sleeve tees for the past 2 days as it was in the low 70's and sunny. Great for working in the garden. ....yes, ... I'm still working in my rose beds.... :wink:


I can't believe it -- it seems tomorrow is "World Wide Naked Gardening Day". How do people come up with these things?

http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/regions/europe/united-kingdom/140522/britain-naked-and-unafraid


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks to all your prayers, Bills daughter in law Ashley has now passed her 6th month of pregnancy, and is now into her 3rd trimester.
> PTL ♥


Amen♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm with you Yarnie! Some brains seem to be draining very quickly lately - all that hypocrisy leaves no room for rational thinking or common sense.


Oh lovely picture and that explains it all . :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It certainly does seem that way more and more. :thumbdown:


So agree with both of you. Life is changing in this country , faster then we have every seen it.

As has been said Come Lord Jesus come.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> How are you doing Jokim? Are your roses already for spring now?


I am doing well, Kitty. Thank you for inquiring after my well being. Still working on the rose beds, putting top soil on them and fertilizing at the same time. Hope to have some roses in another 6 weeks. The bushes are showing signs of life, but have lost a few. That's normal after such a harsh winter.
Did you receive my email?♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm with you Yarnie! Some brains seem to be draining very quickly lately - all that hypocrisy leaves no room for rational thinking or common sense.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't believe it -- it seems tomorrow is "World Wide Naked Gardening Day". How do people come up with these things?
> 
> http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/regions/europe/united-kingdom/140522/britain-naked-and-unafraid


Yikes I may scare someone away. I will have pass on that one.
Good question WCK.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't believe it -- it seems tomorrow is "World Wide Naked Gardening Day". How do people come up with these things?
> 
> http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/regions/europe/united-kingdom/140522/britain-naked-and-unafraid


Are they trying to recreate 'Adam and Eve in the Garden of Eden'?
Some people should not take their clothes off. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It seems so. Like 2 year olds, with them, it's always about "me! me! ME!"


and now there are the new little me me. But you know they are so smart. I think they are to smart for their britches, they play games like children do.

Boy they sure have me fooled. :wink: :lol: :lol:

Little me me's come out to play don't act like adult women just like foolish babies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So agree with both of you. Life is changing in this country , faster then we have every seen it.
> 
> As has been said Come Lord Jesus come.


Matthew 24


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> and now there are the new little me me. But you know they are so smart. I think they are to smart for their britches, they play games like children do.
> 
> Boy they sure have me fooled. :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Little me me's come out to play don't act like adult women just like foolish babies.


I have never seen anything like it myself. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Me too, Jokim. I wish my DH agreed. He is a do-it-yourselfer. Whatever needs doing, he has a hard time allowing someone else to do it. Today, he needed more mulch. Two days ago, he ordered a large truckload and spread it. He began in the am, and it took all day. Today he needed another 1/2 truckload. I had to argue him out of driving to the mulch site to get it. He called them, but he stewed about it. If I'd had my way, I'd have called a local landscaper, and the mulching would be done now. As it is, he'll have it done by tomorrow. I just worry that he is going to keel over shoveling mulch.


It can be hard for a perfectionist to step back and let someone else do the job. Hope your DH paces himself KC.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't believe it -- it seems tomorrow is "World Wide Naked Gardening Day". How do people come up with these things?
> 
> http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/regions/europe/united-kingdom/140522/britain-naked-and-unafraid


I heard about this but if I went naked -- my neighbors would shout "put it on" please! LOL!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Are they trying to recreate 'Adam and Eve in the Garden of Eden'?
> Some people should not take their clothes off. ;-)


True!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Night all -- its bed time!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> *tut*
> My hubby went to Walmart after work to buy me some stitch markers. Last night I showed hubby a pic online to show him what they looked like. And the sales associate in the craft section has never heard of them. What sort of a craft section sales associate don`t know what stitch markers are?
> Looks like I`ll have to go to Ben Franklins this weekend.
> 
> So I`ll have to continue using tiny safety pins in the meantime.


Hope you find them Wendy. I use both pins and the little ring markers, but in a pinch you can use washers or tied coloured yarn between the stitches.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I am doing well, Kitty. Thank you for inquiring after my well being. Still working on the rose beds, putting top soil on them and fertilizing at the same time. Hope to have some roses in another 6 weeks. The bushes are showing signs of life, but have lost a few. That's normal after such a harsh winter.
> Did you receive my email?♥


Do you use Epsom salts on your roses? Most of mine are blooming. I still have some that have lots of buds on and will probably bloom in a few days.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so smart I will prove how smart I am. I never grew up and now that I am old want to prove how childish I am. 

All so want to prove is I have the brain.

Did I mention I like to change my name too.

But I will keep telling you how smart I am I am on KP and I can do what or say anything I want. 

You will know me by my true name. I am a Liberal who can play games.

See how proud I am I can prove how smart I am.( in my own little childess mind.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Night all -- its bed time!


Night Janie. Whew just in time. :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The mothers are the ones who must control this. Unfortunately, black women have no expectations of ever being married. They also have no self-respect. They obviously don't expect to be treated with respect. So, they form one-parent homes. All the protesting is doing them no good. Single parenting is harming them and their children, and the irresponsible black men win. They can father children and do it without cost to themselves. If black women tried saying, "No!", the women could begin winning respect. Maybe it would need to be forced on women, but if they saw how they'd win in the long run, they'd never be sorry. Men who can't get free sex would be more likely to marry for it. Whether the men would bail after the honeymoon is a concern. Democratic destruction of marriage and families has created an new form of slavery, but the black community doesn't see it.
> 
> I'd start to fix this by every state refusing to allow newborns to be given their father's last name unless the parents are married. Many of these black men just want babies to carry their name. It always seemed assinine to me that a mother would give the father that respect and benefit when they get nothing in return. I also think mothers should be required to name the father before the baby is released to her custody. If she doesn't know which man is the father, make her list all her partners or put "child of rape" on the birth certificate. My guess is that excuse is often used to protect the actual father.
> 
> I get disgusted with this problem. I saw the mentality 25 years ago when I taught HS. It is worse now.


I get very upset when they report children abused and/or killed by the mother's boyfriend. We saw a rash of these last year. If you're old enough to have a child, maybe you don't need a "boyfriend." Maybe you need a husband. This whole unmarried sex and sex without consequence thing is way out of hand. Women are being used, and children are being abused.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yikes I may scare someone away. I will have pass on that one.
> Good question WCK.


Probably a Liberal . Sounds like them. :XD: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> This may be a 911 alert for this site, not sure but worried
> 
> The first few pages of newest topics are all from the same person, with pictures and a strange language. Not judging, but have never seen this happen before. Contacted Admin to ask if these are dangerous to open.


Any particular sites?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I made an afghan of my stash. I used homespun and an acrylic together. I did squares and stitched them together like patch work. I made 2 of them. It our cold weather blankie for winter.


Did you just do this?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Night all -- its bed time!


Ah Jayne just in time to get the bridge up. :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> About 97% of the dust and dirt did come off. Alas, 99% of the popcorn ceiling remained. :thumbdown:
> 
> All the ceilings in this house have popcorn. All the walls are textured dry wall as well. Most walls were papered so I didn't notice until I removed it.


I didn't know about textured wall board. My DD lives in a very old house with plaster walls. Her DH repaired and repainted them, and you can still see the plaster texture through - I love that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks to all your prayers, Bills daughter in law Ashley has now passed her 6th month of pregnancy, and is now into her 3rd trimester.
> PTL ♥


Wonderful news Wendy. Prayers for the last few weeks and healthy babies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> In an interview today, the son said that he knew he did wrong and that his mother does love him. He was embarrassed that he was hit in front of his friends, but that he was wrong in getting involved.


I heard that, too. I wondered what happened after they got home and was glad to see it was a good outcome. I hope it lasts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> They seem to want too. At least two or three of them. Isn't it funny we are to not invade their LOLL, But we are also not to invade the Mad world too.
> 
> But they feel free to do it any time they do not agree with us. So what does that say.
> 
> ...


Ptooey!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you use Epsom salts on your roses? Most of mine are blooming. I still have some that have lots of buds on and will probably bloom in a few days.


I use organic fertilizer which contains alfalfa meal, cottonseed meal, kelp or seaweed, Epsom salts, dried blood, and I place a little 10-10-10 fertilizer into the mix just before I spread it on the rose bed. I also make 'tea' with the organic fert. by placing 6 cups of it into a knee-high nylon stocking, tying the end and placing it in a 30 gallon garbage can full of water. 'Steep' it for 2-3 weeks, stirring daily. After it has acquired quite the 'fragrance', give each big rose bush a gall., each mini rose bush, a quart, of it 'to drink'. In a week to 10 days just see the flowers pop out!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I get very upset when they report children abused and/or killed by the mother's boyfriend. We saw a rash of these last year. If you're old enough to have a child, maybe you don't need a "boyfriend." Maybe you need a husband. This whole unmarried sex and sex without consequence thing is way out of hand. Women are being used, and children are being abused.


So true, Bonnie, and so sad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks to all your prayers, Bills daughter in law Ashley has now passed her 6th month of pregnancy, and is now into her 3rd trimester.
> PTL ♥


Oh that is so lovely to hear. God bless her and those little babies.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah Jayne just in time to get the bridge up. :XD:


Good night and God Bless, Janie. Sleep well and get up rested tomorrow.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> So true, Bonnie, and so sad.


agree with both of you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I just recently became aware of it myself. I have heard for a couple years that ammo was being bought up by the government and have seen reports that the government is warehousing dried foods, the kind preppers use. One dried food producer reported that the government contacted him and offered to buy his entire production. He refused because it made his antennae go up and he knew he had enough other buyers. But, the first reports of Walmarts closing didn't seem too unusual. It was the Texas governor's concern and the reports by Texas Rangers that caused me concern. When you put the unusual incidents together it becomes scary.


I understand not being told details, but as far as I know the public is given basic info about our Can. military training exercises for the overall safety of everyone concerned. Different circumstances when they are carried out on military or contained property. Curious to see how it develops.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey did I tell you all I am a Christian. 

Just thought I would let those who are not know that I believe in God, his son Jesus and the Holy Spirit. 

I am a trooper for Jesus. I have a secret, I know God personally. See I have this bible book and it tells me all I need to know.

Yeah Holy spirit for showing me the truth.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Wendy Bee, nail polish and small/large paper clips are all you need to make excellent stitch markers, whether you place them on the needles or on the stitches. Just take the outside prong of the clip bend it slightly out and dip in nail polish. Do it a few times until a nice, rounded edge is achieved. Let it dry overnight and, Voila! You have very useful, inexpensive stitch markers. That's all I use. I've made about 20 of them in two sizes.


Great tip Jokim; thanks!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you just do this?


No it was before KP.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh lovely picture and that explains it all . :thumbup:


Hey Yarnie! How are you tonight?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I posted my agreement with you but cut it down as I am not trying to cause problems here nor I am here to antagonize anyone. The older I get the more I realise "There but for the Grace of God, go I" It would be wonderful if what she did and also those who walked peacefully and stood between the police and the protesters were the beginning of more openness and understanding. This has nothing to do with Politics - it is that a change is possible. The Police used restraint, the townspeople stood up and were counted, the protesters who walked peacefully, gathered and walked peacefully and were counted. A big thing.
> 
> More facts will come out but it is what is happening there that will make the big difference if people realize it.
> 
> That is all I plan to say about it here.


You have a very optimistic take on this. Yes - I agree, there were people who were peaceful. In fact, most of the people didn't break the law. And I agree that change is possible. Wouldn't it be a different and better place if we could find the solutions. We've tried, but so far the results haven't been good.

I wish there were some way that the different sides could sit down and get to know each other. I know that when I was teaching, the black parents were good parents, valued education, knew their kids and shared what they knew with me, and were a credit to the school. I liked them, and I think they liked me. There was no difference except skin color. They worked hard and took good care of their families.

I think if the police walked the streets again, got to know the citizens in a different setting, that there would be much less trouble between them. Once you know a person, you form a bond. I think that would help these police/citizen relationships. Kids can be so open to friendliness.

We are so divided in many ways, but I believe if we had a chance to sit down and talk to each other, not about controversial things, but about everyday things, over coffee in an informal setting, one on one, that our differences would seem far less important.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie! How are you tonight?


I am just great, new pills are at work and I am happy camper now.

how are you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just want to make sure you know .

 I am a Christian


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I am doing well, Kitty. Thank you for inquiring after my well being. Still working on the rose beds, putting top soil on them and fertilizing at the same time. Hope to have some roses in another 6 weeks. The bushes are showing signs of life, but have lost a few. That's normal after such a harsh winter.
> Did you receive my email?♥


I did receive your email but have been late in replying  It's great to be able to share the info with you and get your perspective. Someday we'll have a great chat over coffee or wine!

Most of our roses are looking pretty good but some of the rhodos and azaleas died back. Last year DH really massacred the magnolia but it seemed to recover and has already bloomed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I use organic fertilizer which contains alfalfa meal, cottonseed meal, kelp or seaweed, Epsom salts, dried blood, and I place a little 10-10-10 fertilizer into the mix just before I spread it on the rose bed. I also make 'tea' with the organic fert. by placing 6 cups of it into a knee-high nylon stocking, tying the end and placing it in a 30 gallon garbage can full of water. 'Steep' it for 2-3 weeks, stirring daily. After it has acquired quite the 'fragrance', give each big rose bush a gall., each mini rose bush, a quart, of it 'to drink'. In a week to 10 days just see the flowers pop out!


You do it up right. 
I sprinkle Pennington rose food first . Then later I use coffee , epsom salt and the Miracle Grow for Roses . After the weather gets hot I do the manure tea or compost tea.It doesn't take but a few day for the tea to cook here. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey did I tell you all I am a Christian.
> 
> Just thought I would let those who are not know that I believe in God, his son Jesus and the Holy Spirit.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am just great, new pills are at work and I am happy camper now.
> 
> how are you?


Yarnie, I didn't know you were ailing. I was away yesterday and missed the posts. I'm glad you're better now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yikes I may scare someone away. I will have pass on that one.
> Good question WCK.


Between the sun, bugs, brambles and rocks - I make sure I'm well covered up when gardening. Especially since DB#2 has had so many basal cells that needed to be cut out the past few years.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight everyone! Time to sign off. Tomorrow is another day of work in the garden, and I need to go shopping to JC Penny for MIL's Mother's Day gift. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just want to make sure you know .
> 
> I am a Christian


Good idea with the color=red| red. Still can't do the color thingy. I will try later . My prom girl will be home in a few minutes. Go to my FB page to see her picture.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well it is nice to know that the roses are in bloom. 

I have a wild Rose. It requires me to water it once and a while.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just want to make sure you know .
> 
> I am a Christian


I know. And it's Good News!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good idea with the color=red| red


yes it is. Just want to make sure that the meme's and little meme's by name change. Know whom I am and what I believe.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Between the sun, bugs, brambles and rocks - I make sure I'm well covered up when gardening. Especially since DB#2 has had so many basal cells that needed to be cut out the past few years.


My sister wears sweats too when she is outside. She is scared to death of the sun now. I wait until the sun goes down or work in the shade so I am good but still not going outside naked.

:!:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Between the sun, bugs, brambles and rocks - I make sure I'm well covered up when gardening. Especially since DB#2 has had so many basal cells that needed to be cut out the past few years.


Very good idea!!

I can relate. I go to the dermatologist for regular "freezes!" I try to think of it as a beauty treatment, like going to a spa. :mrgreen:

Odd thing is, I'm not a sun lover. I always burned in the sun, so for many, many, MANY years I've stayed in the shade when taking kids to the pool, never tried to get sun. And still - places must be frozen.

(Isn't that the name of a movie?? Just kidding - I"ve seen it three times - once with each set of GKS. Love that movie.) Off topic again. ADD is a way of life!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Goodnight everyone! Time to sign off. Tomorrow is another day of work in the garden, and I need to go shopping to JC Penny for MIL's Mother's Day gift. :-D


A busy day for you tomorrow - sleep well!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good idea with the color=red| red. Still can't do the color thingy. I will try later . My prom girl will be home in a few minutes. Go to my FB page to see her picture.


Oh - we had a prom girl, too! Is yours a senior? I can't believe they grow up so fast.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My sister wears sweats too when she is outside. She is scared to death of the sun now. I wait until the sun goes down or work in the shade so I am good but still not going outside naked.
> 
> Are we to understand that you USED to go outside naked? You are such a rebel, CB! :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes it is. Just want to make sure that the meme's and little meme's by name change. Know whom I am and what I believe.


You don't have to control 15 threads either. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - we had a prom girl, too! Is yours a senior? I can't believe they grow up so fast.


Yes this is her last year. She was home schooled for 3 years and her last she went to our church school. The year has gone by so fast. When her brother and our first grand child was a senior I cried all year . I am doing good with her I have barely cried. I had a few tears tonight. It was also her first car date. Sniff, sniff.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk have to ask you.

Do you know if scented envelopes can be put in with yarn?

I found some today in a shop and had to buy them. But wonder if it will bleed into yarn?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > My sister wears sweats too when she is outside. She is scared to death of the sun now. I wait until the sun goes down or work in the shade so I am good but still not going outside naked.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You don't have to control 15 thread either. :XD:


Never thought of that. May be why they are worried about that :?: :?: :?: :?: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD:


No tell me no . Have you ever gone skinny dipping?

It is so much fun, but have to make sure it is dark out. :roll:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> and now there are the new little me me. But you know they are so smart. I think they are to smart for their britches, they play games like children do.
> 
> Boy they sure have me fooled. :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Little me me's come out to play don't act like adult women just like foolish babies.


We can laugh at the foolish babies, not so funny in adults


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes this is her last year. She was home schooled for 3 years and her last she went to our church school. The year has gone by so fast. When her brother and our first grand child was a senior I cried all year . I am doing good with her I have barely cried. I had a few tears tonight. It was also her first car date. Sniff, sniff.


Oh you are a tender hearted lady. I cried when I had to send the boys to kindergarden. I have not stop crying since. A lot of the times it was because they drove me up the wall. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi JOey. How are you? Wasn't it great today with the weather?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We can laugh at the foolish babies, not so funny in adults


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No tell me no . Have you ever gone skinny dipping?
> 
> It is so much fun, but have to make sure it is dark out. :roll:  :lol: :lol:


No I never , ever have done that. You are the rebel not me. I wrap my towel around me and wait until everyone is gone then I go swimming. Just don't google earth me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We can laugh at the foolish babies, not so funny in adults


Not very attractive either. Wah, wah, wah. :XD:


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> One or two crazy people claiming to be Christians is not the same as an entire religion preaching violence and demanding others convert. Jews and Christians don't do that. They wish everone loved God, but they don't persecute those who don't today.
> 
> I also disagree with your assessment of Bush and Obama, but you've obviously been drinking the liberal KoolAid and don't understand why Americans dislike Obama so much. People didn't dislike Bush, they disliked the Iraq war, not the man. He was a patriot. Obama doesn't like, much less love, America. He's deceptive and a liar at every turn (nobody likes liars), and he is weak and foolish. He's a fake and proves his word means nothing every chance he gets. There is nothing to respect in his character. Martini Luther King told us to judge a man by his character, not his race. That is why nearly 75% of Americans dislike Obama. His character is lacking.


It all depends on what news programs you watch, because they are slanted in this country. If you watch Fox News, Obama is the devil, if you watch MSNBC, he's the savior.

And, why is it that when someone disagrees with you, you assume automatically that person is a Liberal/Democrat who has drunk the kool-aid? You know what "assume" means.

I'm not a liberal, I'm not a conservative. I'm an Independent who thinks for herself, researches issues and votes her conscience, and I'm proud of it. I've never voted a straight party line because I believe in voting for the PERSON that's going to do the job, not the PARTY.

There are good and bad in both parties, but what is really sad is when the Republican members of Congress make a statement that their party's main priority was to make sure Obama did not get reelected. Now that's what I really call sour grapes. They weren't worried about the good of the country, they just wanted to ensure that the first black President was a single-term President. That's some legacy for the Republican party. Shame on them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I get very upset when they report children abused and/or killed by the mother's boyfriend. We saw a rash of these last year. If you're old enough to have a child, maybe you don't need a "boyfriend." Maybe you need a husband. This whole unmarried sex and sex without consequence thing is way out of hand. Women are being used, and children are being abused.


And most horrifying of all are those cases where women ignore or participate in the abuse to keep their "man".


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

crying big tears jerker tears.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And most horrifying of all are those cases where women ignore or participate in the abuse to keep their "man".


Wonder why they think so little of their children and do worry about the man.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey did I tell you all I am a Christian.
> 
> Just thought I would let those who are not know that I believe in God, his son Jesus and the Holy Spirit.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am destashing. I found a WIP, an almost finished hat in homespun. I finished the hat, then decided to give the rest of the homespun yarn away.
> 
> The brother of a young man from our church is working in an orphanage in the Philippines. I sent a couple boxes of stuff last year for the girls in the orphanage to use to learn to sew, knit, and crochet.
> 
> Now he would like to take a shipping container with yarn, fabric etc for the women in that area to learn, then maybe to sell items they have made. I have a bigger stash than I will ever use. I have been separating yarn I may use, from that I will probably never use. My son told me I could probably fill their container. Then I will tackle the fabric. Time for bed, I had a long day.


Oh that is so nice Joey can see why your tired.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am just great, new pills are at work and I am happy camper now.
> 
> how are you?


Great news Yarnie; so happy for you. I'm good too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great news Yarnie; so happy for you. I'm good too.


Thanks WCK. How did the week go for you? Other than taxes that is?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My roses a few days ago.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Very good idea!!
> 
> I can relate. I go to the dermatologist for regular "freezes!" I try to think of it as a beauty treatment, like going to a spa. :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


My friends and I used to spend a lot of time in the sun; we even used baby oil to get a better tan. I burned a bit, but not much. DB#2 had a fairer complexion and usually burned first and then tanned. We didn't know how harmful those burns could be and I don't remember high SPF sunscreens even being available back then.

It's been rough for DB though. He got caught up in the medical merry-go-round and by the time the right specialist saw him a lot of tissue had to be removed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My roses a few days ago.


Oh they are beautiful spring is here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes this is her last year. She was home schooled for 3 years and her last she went to our church school. The year has gone by so fast. When her brother and our first grand child was a senior I cried all year . I am doing good with her I have barely cried. I had a few tears tonight. It was also her first car date. Sniff, sniff.


She will be so excited; sounds like she really enjoyed school this year. And now she can think about what comes next.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My friends and I used to spend a lot of time in the sun; we even used baby oil to get a better tan. I burned a bit, but not much. DB#2 had a fairer complexion and usually burned first and then tanned. We didn't know how harmful those burns could be and I don't remember high SPF sunscreens even being available back then.
> 
> It's been rough for DB though. He got caught up in the medical merry-go-round and by the time the right specialist saw him a lot of tissue had to be removed.


I am medium to fair. I can get a tan but lots of freckles. My sister is very dark with dark brown hair. She had fried herself with the sun and tanning beds. She is ten years younger than me but looks older. I did the baby oil too growing up but didn't burn . Maybe because I was outside and used to the sun. 
I hope your brother stays away from the sun. It is almost like it pops up and keeps popping up for my sister. That is why she has to go to the dr. every 3 months.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You have a very optimistic take on this. Yes - I agree, there were people who were peaceful. In fact, most of the people didn't break the law. And I agree that change is possible. Wouldn't it be a different and better place if we could find the solutions. We've tried, but so far the results haven't been good.
> 
> I wish there were some way that the different sides could sit down and get to know each other. I know that when I was teaching, the black parents were good parents, valued education, knew their kids and shared what they knew with me, and were a credit to the school. I liked them, and I think they liked me. There was no difference except skin color. They worked hard and took good care of their families.
> 
> ...


It would be so good. If any of us met each other and didn't know who the other one was, I can see what there could be friendships and discussion. Too bad it has gone so far.

I think we might be a good example of being friends. I value you and I have affection for you. I also respect you. Politics are not the end all and be all in life. Anyway, I am gone again but wanted to answer your post as you answered mine. Shirley


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie do you have really big pine cones?

When went to Fla. Could not believe it. Had to have some, got home and spray painted them with white paint, just a touch. Put them in a basket at Christmas with little white lights running through them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Cute - my fave was the Digger. :lol:


So cute!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCk have to ask you.
> 
> Do you know if scented envelopes can be put in with yarn?
> 
> I found some today in a shop and had to buy them. But wonder if it will bleed into yarn?


A lot of yarns will absorb the scent Yarnie. It depends on how strong it is and if it's an enclosed space. Do you want the yarn to have the scent?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful. I have a day lily and some lily of the valley just showing some green above the dirt.


You are about 6 weeks behind us. What color are your day lilies?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My tame honey suckle is showing out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A lot of yarns will absorb the scent Yarnie. It depends on how strong it is and if it's an enclosed space. Do you want the yarn to have the scent?


Yes and no. Just worried that the smell and that the scent is only in paper that it cause spoting on the yarn. I have ceder blocks in some of the yarn for moth proofing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I am destashing. I found a WIP, an almost finished hat in homespun. I finished the hat, then decided to give the rest of the homespun yarn away.
> 
> The brother of a young man from our church is working in an orphanage in the Philippines. I sent a couple boxes of stuff last year for the girls in the orphanage to use to learn to sew, knit, and crochet.
> 
> Now he would like to take a shipping container with yarn, fabric etc for the women in that area to learn, then maybe to sell items they have made. I have a bigger stash than I will ever use. I have been separating yarn I may use, from that I will probably never use. My son told me I could probably fill their container. Then I will tackle the fabric. Time for bed, I had a long day.


That's a great gift Joey. I've read many articles about how little micro businesses have helped whole communities in Africa, India and Asia become more successful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bon I fixed your recipe for brussel sprouts tonight. They were yummy but I ate too many.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My purple and white violets are out. Use to have Honey suckle CB. But husband deside he would trim them back to the ground. He did that last year to bridel wreath's. Not looking to good at the moment.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> yellow


Yellow are my favorite. I have some lilies of my grandmother's they are orange.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My purple and white violets are out. Use to have Honey suckle CB. But husband deside he would trim them back to the ground. He did that last year to bridel wreath's. Not looking to good at the moment.


I have tons of wild honey suckle. It is invasive as poison oak. But the smell when all in bloom is heavenly.
The bridal wreath should recover. I would think the honeysuckle would too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good night Bonnie and Jokim . Sorry I miss saying that to you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks WCK. How did the week go for you? Other than taxes that is?


It was a mixed week - enjoyed dinner with friends but frustratheed when POS terminal that processes credit and debit cards died yesterday. It got replaced this morning. The downtown road work is also frustrating for business and customers.

Even though spring is only just starting, it's time to look at and order new fall yarns. One of the reps was in a week ago and another major rep will be coming with samples on Mother's Day. Always hard to decide what to order since I can't have it all :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have tons of wild honey suckle. It is invasive as poison oak. But the smell when all in bloom is heavenly.
> The bridal wreath should recover. I would think the honeysuckle would too.


Nope he is a garden killer or a plant killer. The only thing he hasn't killed so far is the pampes grass. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My roses a few days ago.


They're gorgeous CB! Mine won't be blooming for a while yet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a mixed week - enjoyed dinner with friends but frustratheed when POS terminal that processes credit and debit cards died yesterday. It got replaced this morning. The downtown road work is also frustrating for business and customers.
> 
> Even though spring is only just starting, it's time to look at and order new fall yarns. One of the reps was in a week ago and another major rep will be coming with samples on Mother's Day. Always hard to decide what to order since I can't have it all :shock:


When we were shopping for extras in the shop I had to order my Christmas things in June so I would have them on time. It is hard to shop in a different season. It is fun but messes with your mind on what season you are in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a mixed week - enjoyed dinner with friends but frustratheed when POS terminal that processes credit and debit cards died yesterday. It got replaced this morning. The downtown road work is also frustrating for business and customers.
> 
> Even though spring is only just starting, it's time to look at and order new fall yarns. One of the reps was in a week ago and another major rep will be coming with samples on Mother's Day. Always hard to decide what to order since I can't have it all :shock:


Sorry about the break down, not fun when that happens am sure.

Oh yarn new yarn oh I envy you . Sure it is hard too, having to chose what is needed and what customers will want to buy. I would never be a good business women in yarn shop would want it all.
So when will the road work be done?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Add me as another who loves the smell of wild honeysuckle.

I love looking at all your beautiful gardens. You`ve all worked so hard with beautiful results.

We have white and mostly purple violets that appear on our lawn. Sadly they disappear when hubby mows the yard. But they do look so pretty for a week or two.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope he is a garden killer or a plant killer. The only thing he hasn't killed so far is the pampes grass. :roll:


My son cut my wisteria back a few years ago. It tore my fence down. It has now taken over the woods between our neighbors. :shock: Didn't your DH do that to yours too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son cut my wisteria back a few years ago. It tore my fence down. It has now taken over the woods between our neighbors. :shock: Didn't your DH do that to yours too?


Oh yes he did, he is so good at that. :thumbdown:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am medium to fair. I can get a tan but lots of freckles. My sister is very dark with dark brown hair. She had fried herself with the sun and tanning beds. She is ten years younger than me but looks older. I did the baby oil too growing up but didn't burn . Maybe because I was outside and used to the sun.
> I hope your brother stays away from the sun. It is almost like it pops up and keeps popping up for my sister. That is why she has to go to the dr. every 3 months.


Your sister was more serious than basal cell wasn't she? Has she is found new doctors in KY?

DB always wears a wide brimmed hat when he's out in the sun now. His first surgery was 5 years ago and he's had 6 more since then - all on his head and face. The last one was the worst because of the delay in getting to the right specialist. The lesion was on his forehead near the hairline and had to be cut almost to the skull and down and around towards the ear.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Add me as another who loves the smell of wild honeysuckle.
> 
> I love looking at all your beautiful gardens. You`ve all worked so hard with beautiful results.
> 
> We have white and mostly purple violets that appear on our lawn. Sadly they disappear when hubby mows the yard. But they do look so pretty for a week or two.


Thanks Webee.
I have the wild violets too but they are violet. I bet the white ones are pretty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Add me as another who loves the smell of wild honeysuckle.
> 
> I love looking at all your beautiful gardens. You`ve all worked so hard with beautiful results.
> 
> We have white and mostly purple violets that appear on our lawn. Sadly they disappear when hubby mows the yard. But they do look so pretty for a week or two.


Oh but WeBee I envy your ability to knit your own design's and get so much done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bonnie do you have really big pine cones?
> 
> When went to Fla. Could not believe it. Had to have some, got home and spray painted them with white paint, just a touch. Put them in a basket at Christmas with little white lights running through them.


That sounds so pretty. Do you still have them?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your sister was more serious than basal cell wasn't she? Has she is found new doctors in KY?
> 
> DB always wears a wide brimmed hat when he's out in the sun now. His first surgery was 5 years ago and he's had 6 more since then - all on his head and face. The last one was the worst because of the delay in getting to the right specialist. The lesion was on his forehead near the hairline and had to be cut almost to the skull and down and around towards the ear.


Oh my that sounds awful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds so pretty. Do you still have them?


yes I still do. It is one of the things I put out at Christmas. So far Kitty has left them alone.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My tame honey suckle is showing out.


Beautiful, I love the scent of honeysuckle. I don't have any here, but used to have some back in Alberta.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's time for me to say good night near 12:00 here.

So good night Ladies, stay happy and Joyful.

Remember who is reading our Post.

I just want to remind them.

I am a  Christian


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your sister was more serious than basal cell wasn't she? Has she is found new doctors in KY?
> 
> DB always wears a wide brimmed hat when he's out in the sun now. His first surgery was 5 years ago and he's had 6 more since then - all on his head and face. The last one was the worst because of the delay in getting to the right specialist. The lesion was on his forehead near the hairline and had to be cut almost to the skull and down and around towards the ear.


I know that must be terrible for you DB to have them on his face. A scar is nothing compared to his life. Does he use lotion ? The drs say any kind is good to massage to restore the tissue.
My mothers was in between her eyes down her nose. She barely has a scar from it now. It was about 4 or 5 years ago too.
My mother's was basal cell but I don't know what my sister's is. Hers was the worse than Mama's.
No she hasn't found a dr yet in KY but she went while she was here. She had more burned off this time. Now every time I feel a bump I am thinking of her. Scary .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes and no. Just worried that the smell and that the scent is only in paper that it cause spoting on the yarn. I have ceder blocks in some of the yarn for moth proofing.


I use cedar balls and blocks for moth proofing too. The scent should be right in the paper fiber and not have any surface oils so it shouldn't cause spotting on the yarn. If the paper feels tacky, I wouldn't put it close to yarn or fabric - otherwise it should be ok.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am going down for the night too. I have a reunion tomorrow for lunch with the family. Love y'all.
Yarnie I am glad you are a Christian. XX &#9829; Night WCK.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry about the break down, not fun when that happens am sure.
> 
> Oh yarn new yarn oh I envy you . Sure it is hard too, having to chose what is needed and what customers will want to buy. I would never be a good business women in yarn shop would want it all.
> So when will the road work be done?


The road work is scheduled to be done on June 10. But new water and sewer lines were needed. So much of the town still has old infrastructure that wasn't removed the last time work was done - there were still wooden pipes. Seems that every time work is done, more surprises are discovered.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Add me as another who loves the smell of wild honeysuckle.
> 
> I love looking at all your beautiful gardens. You`ve all worked so hard with beautiful results.
> 
> We have white and mostly purple violets that appear on our lawn. Sadly they disappear when hubby mows the yard. But they do look so pretty for a week or two.


Have you thought about transplanting the violets Wendy?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes I still do. It is one of the things I put out at Christmas. So far Kitty has left them alone.


Willie appreciates Christmas too :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know that must be terrible for you DB to have them on his face. A scar is nothing compared to his life. Does he use lotion ? The drs say any kind is good to massage to restore the tissue.
> My mothers was in between her eyes down her nose. She barely has a scar from it now. It was about 4 or 5 years ago too.
> My mother's was basal cell but I don't know what my sister's is. Hers was the worse than Mama's.
> No she hasn't found a dr yet in KY but she went while she was here. She had more burned off this time. Now every time I feel a bump I am thinking of her. Scary .


DH had a couple of small ones removed and has healed up really well; he has a small scar going through the eyebrow but it's hardly noticeable.

Hope your DS finds a good doc in KY soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going down for the night too. I have a reunion tomorrow for lunch with the family. Love y'all.
> Yarnie I am glad you are a Christian. XX ♥ Night WCK.♥


Have a nice lunch with your family tomorrow xx


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My tame honey suckle is showing out.


Oh how I love the smell of wild honeysuckle. We had lots of it at the lake house...we called it swamp honeysuckle.

I just bought myself a Tea Olive which has the most delicious perfume ever. I think I might like it even more than the honeysuckle.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My friends and I used to spend a lot of time in the sun; we even used baby oil to get a better tan. I burned a bit, but not much. DB#2 had a fairer complexion and usually burned first and then tanned. We didn't know how harmful those burns could be and I don't remember high SPF sunscreens even being available back then.
> 
> It's been rough for DB though. He got caught up in the medical merry-go-round and by the time the right specialist saw him a lot of tissue had to be removed.


You reminded me that we did the same thing with the baby oil...except we mixed iodine into it so that we'd have immediate color (sort of) even before we got a tan. I always burned first and maybe by the end of summer I'd have a decent tan. My dh walks outside in April and is tanned up in a few days. Sometimes I hate him!

:thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Today is the kick off day for Habitat for Humanity's International Women's Build Week. My women's club is participating: 9-3...lunch and drinks provided...bring your own sunscreen!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It can be hard for a perfectionist to step back and let someone else do the job. Hope your DH paces himself KC.


Today, DH is helping man the water stations for the 500's mini marathon with fellow GM retirees and employees. He did it for the first time last year and had a lot of fun. He worked till dark last night to get his mulching done. I think he wanted closure on that project so he could play today. He had to be in place by 5:30 am. Last year he asked me if I wanted to do it. He didn't ask this year because of my reaction last year. I don't find standing in the road pouring water in the cold a fun project. The only reason I'd even attend it is if a family member was running. I may go to my niece's son's baseball game today though. I love watching lite ones attacking a sport. At least I'll be going when it is light out. DH will be standing in the dark for a couple hours. But he'll be home before noon. I'll be knitting and drinking coffee. I hope to plant lettuce, radishes, carrots, etc today. We leave for two weeks in Fort Collins, CO, on Tuesday. I will plant the rest of my garden when we return. It should be warmer by then.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:



> It's time for me to say good night near 12:00 here.
> 
> So good night Ladies, stay happy and Joyful.
> 
> ...


They are stalkers I think. I rarely think of them and really wish they'd all go jump off a cliff. They are hopelessly silly. I know God loves them but grieves at their stubborn disrespect, I feel comfort that they won't be in heaven when I get there unless they change. There is peace in that thought.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My roses a few days ago.


How beautiful CB. Your yard is much farther along than in Indiana. I haven't planted pots yet. I rarely do before Mother's Day.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Bonnie do you have really big pine cones?
> 
> When went to Fla. Could not believe it. Had to have some, got home and spray painted them with white paint, just a touch. Put them in a basket at Christmas with little white lights running through them.


Yarnie, I have some huge pine cones from CA that I picked up 25 years ago. They are at least 18 in. long. The trees were large too, but the surprise for me was how small the cones were for sequoias. Those trees are huge, but the cones were only a little bigger than walnuts. They don't drop to the ground until they are at least 20 years old.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

diamondbelle said:


> It all depends on what news programs you watch, because they are slanted in this country. If you watch Fox News, Obama is the devil, if you watch MSNBC, he's the savior.
> 
> And, why is it that when someone disagrees with you, you assume automatically that person is a Liberal/Democrat who has drunk the kool-aid? You know what "assume" means.
> 
> ...


Go play games with people who agree with you or care what you think. Nobody here does.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I get very upset when they report children abused and/or killed by the mother's boyfriend. We saw a rash of these last year. If you're old enough to have a child, maybe you don't need a "boyfriend." Maybe you need a husband. This whole unmarried sex and sex without consequence thing is way out of hand. Women are being used, and children are being abused.


I've lived long enough to have seen the black family destruct. There were black and white women in the 50's and 60's without husbands, but it was less prevalent and most of their children were abandoned to adoption or more stable family members to raise. Then the sexual revolution, the War on Poverty and liberal social planning conspired against families to make children and families less stable. Women were told, "You don't need men." Well, children need fathers. So, women, you were mislead. You can choose between being a childish, self-involved member of the sexual revolution and raising dysfunctional children or being a stable adult raising functioning children. You really can't do both.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I've lived long enough to have seen the black family destruct. There were black and white women in the 50's and 60's without husbands, but it was less prevalent and most of their children were abandoned to adoption or more stable family members to raise. Then the sexual revolution, the War on Poverty and liberal social planning conspired against families to make children and families less stable. Women were told, "You don't need men." Well, children need fathers. So, women, you were mislead. You can choose between being a childish, self-involved member of the sexual revolution and raising dysfunctional children or being a stable adult raising functioning children. You really can't do both.


I completely agree with you. I know a woman who was upset she did not have a child - her sister had a baby and she wanted one, too. Got herself pregnant and had her child so she could keep up with her sister. Totally left the father out of the picture. Complained about how he did not know how to take care of the child. She missed the point that a father has different things to offer. I felt so sorry for the child.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> It would be so good. If any of us met each other and didn't know who the other one was, I can see what there could be friendships and discussion. Too bad it has gone so far.
> 
> I think we might be a good example of being friends. I value you and I have affection for you. I also respect you. Politics are not the end all and be all in life. Anyway, I am gone again but wanted to answer your post as you answered mine. Shirley


You really have balls Designer. You bad mouth people on this site, then come here to post love notes. Are you certifiably insane? Go away. Play games elsewhere. You are not needed or wanted on D&P and are just taking advantage of Bon's natural kindness to all. The next thing you'll be doing is going back to your liberal buddies and telling them how you fooled the gullible conservatives. Your nastiness of attitude is known and legend. How you keep from being kicked off KP is only due to my kindness at ignoring your bullying tactics. Go back to the deep hole you have dug for yourself.

Bon, I know you are probably unaware of what she has done in the last week on their It's Heating Up thread. I know, and consider it a compliment to be hated and my name abused by the likes of this fruitcake,


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> You reminded me that we did the same thing with the baby oil...except we mixed iodine into it so that we'd have immediate color (sort of) even before we got a tan. I always burned first and maybe by the end of summer I'd have a decent tan. My dh walks outside in April and is tanned up in a few days. Sometimes I hate him!
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbup:


We put iodine in our oil too. Your Dh sounds like mine. He can sit in the car and get a tan.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My roses a few days ago.


They're beautiful, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My friends and I used to spend a lot of time in the sun; we even used baby oil to get a better tan. I burned a bit, but not much. DB#2 had a fairer complexion and usually burned first and then tanned. We didn't know how harmful those burns could be and I don't remember high SPF sunscreens even being available back then.
> 
> It's been rough for DB though. He got caught up in the medical merry-go-round and by the time the right specialist saw him a lot of tissue had to be removed.


Oh, that's a shame. I had a place on my arm like that. Had it for years, doctors said it's nothing. Then - no change but a different doctor - said see a dermatologist. That was more than a freezing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am medium to fair. I can get a tan but lots of freckles. My sister is very dark with dark brown hair. She had fried herself with the sun and tanning beds. She is ten years younger than me but looks older. I did the baby oil too growing up but didn't burn . Maybe because I was outside and used to the sun.
> I hope your brother stays away from the sun. It is almost like it pops up and keeps popping up for my sister. That is why she has to go to the dr. every 3 months.


It's good that she goes often. Tanning beds are especially bad I think.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It would be so good. If any of us met each other and didn't know who the other one was, I can see what there could be friendships and discussion. Too bad it has gone so far.
> 
> I think we might be a good example of being friends. I value you and I have affection for you. I also respect you. Politics are not the end all and be all in life. Anyway, I am gone again but wanted to answer your post as you answered mine. Shirley[/quote/
> 
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You really have balls Designer. You bad mouth people on this site, then come here to post love notes. Are you certifiably insane? Go away. Play games elsewhere. You are not needed or wanted on D&P and are just taking advantage of Bon's natural kindness to all. The next thing you'll be doing is going back to your liberal buddies and telling them how you fooled the gullible conservatives. Your nastiness of attitude is known and legend. How you keep from being kicked off KP is only due to my kindness at ignoring your bullying tactics. Go back to the deep hole you have dug for yourself.


Keep spreading that "Christian" love, KC. You're doing a bang-up job.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I completely agree with you. I know a woman who was upset she did not have a child - her sister had a baby and she wanted one, too. Got herself pregnant and had her child so she could keep up with her sister. Totally left the father out of the picture. Complained about how he did not know how to take care of the child. She missed the point that a father has different things to offer. I felt so sorry for the child.


You are not going to believe what a woman we know did. She is a whiny person and can't get a man. She is around 38. She lives with her 72 yo mother. She had herself artificially inseminated. She paid 48,000 to have it done. Now she is having twins . She is not going to know what has hit her in a few months. She tried to adopt but it always fell thru. I can hear the whining from here in a few months. God help her without a man in her life. Plus she is going to be an old mother and her mother won't be able to help her in a few years. What a mess she has made for herself. Poor little babies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Keep spreading that "Christian" love, KC. You're doing a bang-up job.


I have reported you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are not going to believe what a woman we know did. She is a whiny person and can't get a man. She is around 38. She lives with her 72 yo mother. She had herself artificially inseminated. She paid 48,000 to have it done. Now she is having twins . She is not going to know what has hit her in a few months. She tried to adopt but it always fell thru. I can hear the whining from here in a few months. God help her without a man in her life. Plus she is going to be an old mother and her mother won't be able to help her in a few years. What a mess she has made for herself. Poor little babies.


Uh-oh. Very rough road ahead without help. I can't imagine.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have reported you.


Cool! Now I'll have to hang around to see what the consequences are.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are not going to believe what a woman we know did. She is a whiny person and can't get a man. She is around 38. She lives with her 72 yo mother. She had herself artificially inseminated. She paid 48,000 to have it done. Now she is having twins . She is not going to know what has hit her in a few months. She tried to adopt but it always fell thru. I can hear the whining from here in a few months. God help her without a man in her life. Plus she is going to be an old mother and her mother won't be able to help her in a few years. What a mess she has made for herself. Poor little babies.


"Can't get a man"? What century are you living in, CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, that's a shame. I had a place on my arm like that. Had it for years, doctors said it's nothing. Then - no change but a different doctor - said see a dermatologist. That was more than a freezing.


That is a good idea to get a second opinion. I have a big freckle on my leg. I have had it checked by 2 different drs. It is just a big freckle but I felt better getting another opinion.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Rosebud, Obama is inept and foolish. He has taken control of the nation and made it worse in every area he's touched. We are a Judeo-Christian nation because our ancestors, who founded this nation were. Our government is based on Judeo-Christian values.
> 
> Buddhists, Hindus, and Muslims who settled here lived in peace with that because our constitution allowed them to do so. The atheists also lived within the American society because no other place on earth allowed them to exist. Only religions that sought to convert others with force like Muslims won't prosper in America. Practice your religion, keep your cultural identity, and prosper through hard work. Try to subvert American culture and values, and you will find yourself outside prosperity and unwanted.


Adding on to KC's post:

We are a Christian nation because our country was founded on the Judaeo-Christian values, which are the basis of our Constitution and Bill of Rights. These values permeate our culture and our laws. Like them or not, believe them or not, they are the foundation. Because freedom is essential to these values, people are free to believe whatever they wish. It doesn't change the facts of the founding of this country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We are a Christian nation because our country was founded on the Judaeo-Christian values, which are the basis of our Constitution and Bill of Rights. These values permeate our culture and our laws. Like them or not, believe them or not, they are the foundation. Because freedom is essential to these values, people are free to believe whatever they wish. It doesn't change the facts of the founding of this country.


You are exactly right Bon. Like it or not. They can't change history. Only in their sad little minds.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a good idea to get a second opinion. I have a big freckle on my leg. I have had it checked by 2 different drs. It is just a big freckle but I felt better getting another opinion.


Good idea. I'm glad it's just a freckle!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are exactly right Bon. Like it or not. They can't change history. Only in their sad little minds.


Your own mind needs a bit of work, CB.

"The Treaty of Tripoli, passed by the U.S. Senate in 1797, read in part: "The government of the United States is not in any sense founded on the Christian religion." The treaty was written during the Washington administration, and sent to the Senate during the Adams administration. It was read aloud to the Senate, and each Senator received a printed copy. This was the 339th time that a recorded vote was required by the Senate, but only the third time a vote was unanimous (the next time was to honor George Washington). There is no record of any debate or dissension on the treaty. It was reprinted in full in three newspapers - two in Philadelphia, one in New York City. There is no record of public outcry or complaint in subsequent editions of the papers."


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I just received this from a friend and thought you might enjoy it,

*Think You Are Having A Bad Day? *

Fire authorities in California found a corpse in a burned-out section of forest while assessing the damage done by a forest fire. The deceased male was dressed in a full wet suit, complete with scuba tanks on his back, flippers, and face mask.

A post-mortem test revealed that the man died not from burns, but from massive internal injuries. Dental records provided a positive identification. Investigators then set about to determine how a fully clothed diver ended up in the middle of a forest fire.

It was revealed that on the day of the fire, the man went diving off the coast, some 20 miles from the forest. The fire fighters, seeking to control the fire as quickly as possible, had called in a fleet of helicopters with very large dip buckets. Water was dipped from the ocean and emptied at the site of the forest fire.

You guessed it. One minute our diver was making like Flipper in the Pacific, the next, he was doing the breast stroke in a fire dip bucket 300 feet in the air.

Some days it just doesn't pay to get out of bed. but keep reading....

*Still Think You're Having A Bad Day? *

A man was working on his motorcycle on the patio, his wife nearby in the kitchen. While racing the engine, the motorcycle accidentally slipped into gear. The man, still holding onto the handlebars, was dragged along as it burst through the glass patio doors.

His wife, hearing the crash, ran in the room to find her husband cut and bleeding, the motorcycle, and the shattered patio door. She called for an ambulance and, because the house sat on a fairly large hill, went down the several flights of stairs to meet the paramedics and escort them to her husband.

While the attendants were loading her husband, the wife managed to right the motorcycle and push it outside. She also quickly blotted up the spilled petrol with some paper towels and tossed them into the toilet.

After being treated and released, the man returned home, looked at the shattered patio door and the damage done to his motorcycle. He went into the bathroom and consoled himself with a cigarette while attending to his business. About to stand, he flipped the butt between his legs.

The wife, who was in the kitchen, heard a loud explosion and her husband screaming. Finding him lying on the bathroom floor with his trousers blown away and burns on his buttocks, legs and groin, she once again phoned for an ambulance. The same paramedic crew was dispatched.

As the paramedics carried the man down the stairs to the ambulance they asked the wife how he had come to burn himself. She told them. They started laughing so hard, one slipped, the stretcher dumping the husband out. He fell down the remaining stairs, breaking his arm.

*Still having a bad day?*

Just remember, it could be worse.. .

The average cost of rehabilitating a seal after the Exxon Valdez oil spill in Alaska was $80,000. At a special ceremony, two of the most expensively saved animals were being released back into the wild amid cheers and applause from onlookers. A minute later, in full view, a killer whale ate them both.

*Still think you are having a bad day? *

A woman came home to find her husband in the kitchen shaking frantically, almost in a dancing frenzy, with some kind of wire running from his waist towards the electric kettle. Intending to jolt him away from the deadly current, she whacked him with a handy plank of wood, breaking his arm in two places. Up to that moment, he had been happily listening to his Walkman.

*STILL think you're having a bad day? *

Two animal rights protesters were protesting at the cruelty of sending pigs to a slaughterhouse in Bonn, Germany. Suddenly, all two thousand pigs broke loose and escaped through a broken fence, stampeding madly. The two hapless protesters were trampled to death.

*What?! STILL having a bad day ? ? *

Iraqi terrorist Khay Rahnajet didn't pay enough postage on a letter bomb. It came back with 'return to sender' stamped on it. Forgetting it was the bomb, he opened it and was blown to bits.

*There now, feeling better?*


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Your own mind needs a bit of work, CB.
> 
> "The Treaty of Tripoli, passed by the U.S. Senate in 1797, read in part: "The government of the United States is not in any sense founded on the Christian religion." The treaty was written during the Washington administration, and sent to the Senate during the Adams administration. It was read aloud to the Senate, and each Senator received a printed copy. This was the 339th time that a recorded vote was required by the Senate, but only the third time a vote was unanimous (the next time was to honor George Washington). There is no record of any debate or dissension on the treaty. It was reprinted in full in three newspapers - two in Philadelphia, one in New York City. There is no record of public outcry or complaint in subsequent editions of the papers."


It was based on Judeo-Christian values. Not a Christian religion or Christianity alone.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It was based on Judeo-Christian values. Not a Christian religion or Christianity alone.


A personal, nebulous, and ever-changing belief system is a poor foundation for any country, KC. Fortunately, the Founding Fathers left us hard documents with which to build our nation, and these spell out clearly a wall of separation between Church and State.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Prove it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


She can't prove anything but that she is a big mouth trouble maker. She sure has issues. :shock: Very needy for attention one thing. Plus she thinks she is cat woman. :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are not going to believe what a woman we know did. She is a whiny person and can't get a man. She is around 38. She lives with her 72 yo mother. She had herself artificially inseminated. She paid 48,000 to have it done. Now she is having twins . She is not going to know what has hit her in a few months. She tried to adopt but it always fell thru. I can hear the whining from here in a few months. God help her without a man in her life. Plus she is going to be an old mother and her mother won't be able to help her in a few years. What a mess she has made for herself. Poor little babies.


Oh, no. Terrible. Thank you for sharing the story. Yup, she's in trouble.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I just received this from a friend and thought you might enjoy it,
> 
> *Think You Are Having A Bad Day? *
> 
> ...


Oh, thanks for the laughs! I do feel much better!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

In Proverbs 6:16-19 is a list of six things that the Lord hates, seven that are an abomination to Him. The first one listed is haughty eyes, followed by such things as a lying tongue, hands that shed innocent blood, a false witness, and feet quick to run to evil. Haughty eyes are said to be sin in Proverbs 21:4, along with a proud heart. To have haughty eyes is to have an arrogant demeanor; its an overall attitude of ones heart that causes one to scorn or look down on others. The haughty person sets himself above others, and ultimately above God.

When we are haughty, we become the center of our universe; everything revolves around us. There is little, if any, concern for what others think and no consideration of the will of God. Pride, haughtiness, is the trunk of the tree from which all other sins sprout. When we are at the center of our world, then nothing that we want is unlawful to us.

God is resistant to haughtiness. Over and over in Scripture, we read that God brings down the haughty and the proud (2 Samuel 2:28; Psalm 18:27; Isaiah 2:11, 5:15; Ezekiel 16:50). Twice in Proverbs, we read that haughtiness precedes destruction (16:18, 18:12). The New Testament is clear on the dangers of arrogance, warning repeatedly against it. Both James and Peter warn that God actively opposes the proud (James 4:6, 1 Peter 5:5).

None of us are immune to pride. The Bible tells us of otherwise good people who were brought down in one way or another by pride. The godly king Uzziah was struck with leprosy because, in arrogance, he tried to take the place of the priest and burn incense before the Lord (2 Chronicles 26:16). Similarly, Hezekiahs pride in his possessions eventually brought the discipline of God on him (2 Chronicles 32:25). Peters prideful statement that he would never forsake Jesus (Matthew 26:33-35) was found to be false when he denied Him (Matthew 26:69-75).

The danger of pride is the reason for the many exhortations to humility in Scripture. First Corinthians 4:7 tells us that all we have is a gift, for which we should be thankful. Both 1 Peter 5:6 and James 4:6 encourage humility by saying that God gives grace to the humble. Isaiah 66:2 goes so far as to say that humility in the heart of a person actually draws Gods attention. Humility of heart gives us a proper perspective. A proud heart  haughty eyes, if you will  renders a person intractable. Such a person is resisted by God.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I must get busy as trying to finish a scrappy quilt.

Here is a picture if the top pieced together so now must sew an edge, batting & backing on it. I hope it will be a double size.

Sorry, I hit this 2 times.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I must get busy as trying to finish a scrappy quilt.

Here is a picture if the top pieced together so now must sew an edge, batting & backing on it. I hope it will be a double size.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I must get busy as trying to finish a scrappy quilt.
> 
> Here is a picture if the top pieced together so now must sew an edge, batting & backing on it. I hope it will be a double size.


I love your scrappy quilt Janie. :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She can't prove anything but that she is a big mouth trouble maker. She sure has issues. :shock: Very needy for attention one thing. Plus she thinks she is cat woman. :lol:


My, you're being provocative today, CB. Guess things are a little slow here in Cream Cheese Land and you gals need to stir up some excitement.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I must get busy as trying to finish a scrappy quilt.
> 
> Here is a picture if the top pieced together so now must sew an edge, batting & backing on it. I hope it will be a double size.


It is beautiful, Janeway! I love, love, love it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Anyone who says there is a "Wall of Separation between Church and State," other than to keep the State out of the Church, knows nothing about the Constitution.


OK, we'll start at the beginning.

In 1947 the Supreme Court declared that a wall of separation exists between Church and State. This was in reference to a case involving the use of government money to fund education in private, religious schools (Catholic, in this case). Are you really going to argue that your interpretation of the Constitution should prevail over that of the Supreme Court's?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I must get busy as trying to finish a scrappy quilt.
> 
> Here is a picture if the top pieced together so now must sew an edge, batting & backing on it. I hope it will be a double size.


Oh, Jane, that is a pretty quilt. Did you piece by machine or by hand?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Keep spreading that "Christian" love, KC. You're doing a bang-up job.


No one on here has ask for your opinion. You have four or is it five site to spew your views.

They are just words that have no meaning. We have every right not to agree with you, nor do I and others feel the need to beleive any of it.

No one wants this to continue here, As we have been told by your leader that we are to stay off LOLL and all of you feel the need to come on here and take over another site. That means to me you and your ilk are lairs. 
Pesonal I find that you are a bunch of childern who like to bully everyone who does not agree with you. You and your friends have done it so many times. I really am tired of your games. The name changing just proves to me how immuature you so call thinking you smarter then any one on KP. But there are even in your own group that do not follow the name changing to go all over Kp and spew your angry and hatered.

Your words all of your friends words are empty and mean nothing other then trying to out do each other.

You do not like my faith no one is asking you to, but if you can talk down my faith and I have to read over and over again how righteous you all are. That just shows me again, how very immature and childish your whole lot are. you can not talk out of both sides of your mouth, but you do.

One mintue you claim how grand and open you are and the next you spew hate for someone who does not beleive as you and feel the need to again go about your bullying of others.
you just can't stand to be out and about to start your name calling and spewing your hatered of those who do not agree with you.

I strongly suggest that all of you go back to your five sites, as you notice none on KP not just this site leave as soon as you start as soon as all of you start acting up. Why do you thing they do that? Because they feel your kindness and want an open site for all to share. I think not. So take your own childish advice, go to all of your sites and keep your seleves busy with it all.

Sticks and stones may break my bones but words will never hurt me.

Your words or those of you companions do not defined me or any of the ladies on this site. They are words just empty words spewed by women who can not act any other way then as bullies.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> A personal, nebulous, and ever-changing belief system is a poor foundation for any country, KC. Fortunately, the Founding Fathers left us hard documents with which to build our nation, and these spell out clearly a wall of separation between Church and State.


Judeo-Christian values are outlined in the Bible; ie, the 10 Commandments. Christian and Jewish practices have changed through the years, not the values. No one ever intimated that Christianity should rule America, but some Christian sects tried that in the early colonies. It became exclusionary. No one is required to be Jewish or Christian in America. But, the basic values of the Jewish or Christian religion formed the precepts the founding father's used to create our Bill of Rights, Constitution and laws. Accepting changes to laws so they no longer rest on Judeo-Christian values is destroying America.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Today, DH is helping man the water stations for the 500's mini marathon with fellow GM retirees and employees. He did it for the first time last year and had a lot of fun. He worked till dark last night to get his mulching done. I think he wanted closure on that project so he could play today. He had to be in place by 5:30 am. Last year he asked me if I wanted to do it. He didn't ask this year because of my reaction last year. I don't find standing in the road pouring water in the cold a fun project. The only reason I'd even attend it is if a family member was running. I may go to my niece's son's baseball game today though. I love watching lite ones attacking a sport. At least I'll be going when it is light out. DH will be standing in the dark for a couple hours. But he'll be home before noon. I'll be knitting and drinking coffee. I hope to plant lettuce, radishes, carrots, etc today. We leave for two weeks in Fort Collins, CO, on Tuesday. I will plant the rest of my garden when we return. It should be warmer by then.


Have a safe journey and a good time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Cool! Now I'll have to hang around to see what the consequences are.


Susan you keep trying your words only prove what others on KP think of you.

Childish.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, thanks for the laughs! I do feel much better!


That puts it out there does it not. Not a bad day after all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Prove it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


She can't and she won't but do wish she would find another place to spew.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I must get busy as trying to finish a scrappy quilt.
> 
> Here is a picture if the top pieced together so now must sew an edge, batting & backing on it. I hope it will be a double size.


Jayne it had to be a lot of work, and I think it is lovely.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> She can't and she won't but do wish she would find another place to spew.


She wants to argue as a child argues with an adult, and like a child doesn't understand enough to form or hold her argument's position. Typical liberal. When you aren't winning an argument, you change the topic or the premise of the topic, or you pick one tiny piece of a topic and conflate it. Liberal politicians do it all the time. Then, when they get totally out of their depth, they start yelling "Racist" or "Hater" or "Denier." That kind of name-calling is a direct sign they have lost the argument.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> You reminded me that we did the same thing with the baby oil...except we mixed iodine into it so that we'd have immediate color (sort of) even before we got a tan. I always burned first and maybe by the end of summer I'd have a decent tan. My dh walks outside in April and is tanned up in a few days. Sometimes I hate him!
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbup:


I know what you mean - my youngest brother had beautilful curly hair and the longest eyelashes I've ever seen! The eyelashes are still there, but most of the hair is gone :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Today is the kick off day for Habitat for Humanity's International Women's Build Week. My women's club is participating: 9-3...lunch and drinks provided...bring your own sunscreen!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


I'm sure you'll have a great day too; I think Habitat is a wonderful concept and I'm happy to support them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Today, DH is helping man the water stations for the 500's mini marathon with fellow GM retirees and employees. He did it for the first time last year and had a lot of fun. He worked till dark last night to get his mulching done. I think he wanted closure on that project so he could play today. He had to be in place by 5:30 am. Last year he asked me if I wanted to do it. He didn't ask this year because of my reaction last year. I don't find standing in the road pouring water in the cold a fun project. The only reason I'd even attend it is if a family member was running. I may go to my niece's son's baseball game today though. I love watching lite ones attacking a sport. At least I'll be going when it is light out. DH will be standing in the dark for a couple hours. But he'll be home before noon. I'll be knitting and drinking coffee. I hope to plant lettuce, radishes, carrots, etc today. We leave for two weeks in Fort Collins, CO, on Tuesday. I will plant the rest of my garden when we return. It should be warmer by then.


I prefer your morning to your DH's too! It's a good thing we all have different pleasures. Nice that you have the trip to look forward to.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No one on here has ask for your opinion. You have four or is it five site to spew your views.
> 
> They are just words that have no meaning. We have every right not to agree with you, nor do I and others feel the need to beleive any of it.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> She wants to argue as a child argues with an adult, and like a child doesn't understand enough to form or hold her argument's position. Typical liberal. When you aren't winning an argument, you change the topic or the premise of the topic, or you pick one tiny piece of a topic and conflate it. Liberal politicians do it all the time. Then, when they get totally out of their depth, they start yelling "Racist" or "Hater" or "Denier." That kind of name-calling is a direct sign they have lost the argument.


So true. :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> She wants to argue as a child argues with an adult, and like a child doesn't understand enough to form or hold her argument's position. Typical liberal. When you aren't winning an argument, you change the topic or the premise of the topic, or you pick one tiny piece of a topic and conflate it. Liberal politicians do it all the time. Then, when they get totally out of their depth, they start yelling "Racist" or "Hater" or "Denier." That kind of name-calling is a direct sign they have lost the argument.


Sorry, KC, but there are no adults native to Denim County--just a group of supposedly grown women who are as limited in their thinking as toddlers.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you find them Wendy. I use both pins and the little ring markers, but in a pinch you can use washers or tied coloured yarn between the stitches.


Thanks westy, and Jokim for your stitch marker ideas.
The stitch markers I wanted were in the shape of sweet little hearts. I thought they would be perfect with these precious babies I`m knitting for.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Susan-Bates-14301-Heart-Shape-Stitch-Markers-Small-24-Pkg/28672186

And according to the website, they don't sell them within a 50 mile radius from me either.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Judeo-Christian values are outlined in the Bible; ie, the 10 Commandments. Christian and Jewish practices have changed through the years, not the values. No one ever intimated that Christianity should rule America, but some Christian sects tried that in the early colonies. It became exclusionary. No one is required to be Jewish or Christian in America. But, the basic values of the Jewish or Christian religion formed the precepts the founding father's used to create our Bill of Rights, Constitution and laws. Accepting changes to laws so they no longer rest on Judeo-Christian values is destroying America.


I can think of many changes to those Judeo-Christian-based laws that have benefited us all--the abolition of slavery, the end of Segregation, and allowing mixed-race couples to marry. As we all know, backers of slavery and segregation used the Bible to justify these abhorrent practices and claimed, just as you do, that ending these practice would destroy American society.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Your own mind needs a bit of work, CB.
> 
> "The Treaty of Tripoli, passed by the U.S. Senate in 1797, read in part: "The government of the United States is not in any sense founded on the Christian religion." The treaty was written during the Washington administration, and sent to the Senate during the Adams administration. It was read aloud to the Senate, and each Senator received a printed copy. This was the 339th time that a recorded vote was required by the Senate, but only the third time a vote was unanimous (the next time was to honor George Washington). There is no record of any debate or dissension on the treaty. It was reprinted in full in three newspapers - two in Philadelphia, one in New York City. There is no record of public outcry or complaint in subsequent editions of the papers."


 *Some historians, secular and religious, have argued that the phrase specifically refers to the government and not the culture, that it only speaks of the founding and not what America became or might become,[13]

**and that many Founding Fathers and newspapers described America as a Christian nation during the early Republic.[14]

Article 11
Article 11 reads:
Art. 11. As the Government of the United States of America is not, in any sense, founded on the Christian religion;

***as it has in itself no character of enmity against the laws, religion, or tranquility, of Mussulmen [Muslims];

****and as the said States never entered into any war or act of hostility against any Mahometan [Muslim] nation, it is declared by the parties that no pretext arising from religious opinions shall ever produce an interruption of the harmony existing between the two countries.

Looks like the ****paragraph doesn't carry much weight either.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> *Some historians, secular and religious, have argued that the phrase specifically refers to the government and not the culture, that it only speaks of the founding and not what America became or might become,[13]


True, but you gals are arguing that American was _founded_ as a Christian nation. What it eventually evolved into is entirely beside the point.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> True, but you gals are arguing that American was _founded_ as a Christian nation. What it eventually evolved into is entirely beside the point.


You are arguing a moot point. Ignorance in liberal-land is an epidemic. We don't care for your ideas or views. You are not wanted here or needed here. Goodbye Susan


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> True, but you gals are arguing that American was _founded_ as a Christian nation. What it eventually evolved into is entirely beside the point.


interesting point. I said it was founded on Judaeo-Christian principles, which I still think it was. I think it's a matter of semantics.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> interesting point. I said it was founded on Judaeo-Christian principles, which I still think it was. I think it's a matter of semantics.


Bon, she just wants to argue. Either that or she knows less about America and Christianity than I thought. I think it is just her aggression coming out. I think ignoring her in the mood she's in is best. You can't argue with a rock.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Bon, she just wants to argue. Either that or she knows less about America and Christianity than I thought. I think it is just her aggression coming out. I think ignoring her in the mood she's in is best. You can't argue with a rock.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You are arguing a moot point. Ignorance in liberal-land is an epidemic. We don't care for your ideas or views. You are not wanted here or needed here. Goodbye Susan


Hello, KC.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Isn`t it great news about the new Royal baby.
I`m guessing the new princess will either be called Charlotte or Alice. Maybe even Mary. I love all those names.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> All of the founding fathers were dead by 1947. So they had no part of it.


Quite true. So unless we can make contact via Ouija board to ask what they had in mind, we have to rely on the Supreme Court's interpretation.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I think you're right. It's the anonymity of the internet - same as driving. Hit and run.
> 
> Politics is a dirty business. The off-the-wall competitiveness seems to rub off on us even when we're not politicians.
> 
> I can't believe the amount of money these people are spending to run for president. Something is definitely wrong. It smacks of buying the office.


Canadian political financing rules are different. Corporations, businesses, unions and organizations are NOT allowed to contribute at all. Individual contributions are limited (currently $1200 per year) to any one candidate or political party. Donations of more than $200 have to be identified by name. We used to have a taxpayer funded per vote subsidy which the Conservatives have phased out and will be eliminated this year.

Politicians and political parties need to have grass roots support with people willing to personally donate money or they won't make it. This is one of the main reasons the Bloc (Separatist) party from Quebec has faltered.

I like our current system much better than what we had. I think if politicians / parties can't get enough grass roots support, they shouldn't be there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are not going to believe what a woman we know did. She is a whiny person and can't get a man. She is around 38. She lives with her 72 yo mother. She had herself artificially inseminated. She paid 48,000 to have it done. Now she is having twins . She is not going to know what has hit her in a few months. She tried to adopt but it always fell thru. I can hear the whining from here in a few months. God help her without a man in her life. Plus she is going to be an old mother and her mother won't be able to help her in a few years. What a mess she has made for herself. Poor little babies.


Some people think of babies like pets  There have been several women in their 60's who have had IVF. I feel sorry for those babies too.

In an ideal world, all children would grow up in a stable family with a mother and a father. Sometimes that just isn't possible and families have to do the best they can in their circumstances. But I think it is wrong to deliberately make choices that aren't in a child's best interest.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> You really have balls Designer. You bad mouth people on this site, then come here to post love notes. Are you certifiably insane? Go away. Play games elsewhere. You are not needed or wanted on D&P and are just taking advantage of Bon's natural kindness to all. The next thing you'll be doing is going back to your liberal buddies and telling them how you fooled the gullible conservatives. Your nastiness of attitude is known and legend. How you keep from being kicked off KP is only due to my kindness at ignoring your bullying tactics. Go back to the deep hole you have dug for yourself.
> 
> Bon, I know you are probably unaware of what she has done in the last week on their It's Heating Up thread. I know, and consider it a compliment to be hated and my name abused by the likes of this fruitcake,


I always find it amusing how they constantly state that they don't read D&P, yet manage to quote what has been said here on their multiple threads and then post here as well. My favorite excuse is I only went over there to see what they were talking about.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You can't have it both ways.
> 
> The Constitution was ratified in 1787. The beginning was not in 1947. Any declaration by the Supreme Court does not change the Constitution. It can only be change by amendments, first by the Legislature then ratified by the states. Or by a Constitutional Convention and still ratified by the states.
> 
> ...


It's absolutely ridiculous for you to argue about the Supreme Court isn't necessary when it's an integral part of the Constitution you so revere. The first court convened in 1790, well within the lifespan of most of the Founding Fathers, and it met with their fervent approval. They had the brains and the foresight to know that they were mortal, sometimes fallible men--not Oracles of Delphi who only had to breath in the incense fumes to come up with the right answers. They understood too that America would grow over time, and the Constitution would have to be scrutinized again and again to meet to ever-changing problems and dilemmas facing our developing nation.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am back from my reunion. It was nice and lots of family came. After we went to buy me a new dryer. Another Maytag. The old one made it 42 years . I would have kept it but couldn't find a timer for it. The sales man said not to expect this one to last 42 years.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> A personal, nebulous, and ever-changing belief system is a poor foundation for any country, KC. Fortunately, the Founding Fathers left us hard documents with which to build our nation, and these spell out clearly a wall of separation between Church and State.


Who was it this time that suggested you invade D&P, DGreen?
Once suggested, it didn't take long you and your friends to comply.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I must get busy as trying to finish a scrappy quilt.
> 
> Here is a picture if the top pieced together so now must sew an edge, batting & backing on it. I hope it will be a double size.


Janie, the quilt is very pretty. You do such lovely work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy, and Jokim for your stitch marker ideas.
> The stitch markers I wanted were in the shape of sweet little hearts. I thought they would be perfect with these precious babies I`m knitting for.
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Susan-Bates-14301-Heart-Shape-Stitch-Markers-Small-24-Pkg/28672186
> 
> And according to the website, they don't sell them within a 50 mile radius from me either.


Could you order them from Walmart and then pick them up at the store?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Who was it this time that suggested you invade D&P, DGreen?
> Once suggested, it didn't take long you and your friends to comply.


I am aware! :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Who was it this time that suggested you invade D&P, DGreen?
> Once suggested, it didn't take long you and your friends to comply.


Interesting meme there, Solowey. You've certainly raised my awareness--you gals need some serious enlightenment.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Who was it this time that suggested you invade D&P, DGreen?
> Once suggested, it didn't take long you and your friends to comply.


Yes a cuff upside the head. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes a cuff upside the head. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup: Someone that has a catwoman for an avatar should really be taken seriously. :-o :thumbdown:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Interesting meme there, Solowey. You've certainly raised my awareness--you gals need some serious enlightenment.


That may be true, but certainly not from you or your friends as you have absolutely NOTHING to offer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back from my reunion. It was nice and lots of family came. After we went to buy me a new dryer. Another Maytag. The old one made it 42 years . I would have kept it but couldn't find a timer for it. The sales man said not to expect this one to last 42 years.


Good to know reunion was nice. Did you have a meal and talk or what did you do?

Yea a new dryer, 42 years my gosh that is something. :thumbup:

Did you every get your steamer? Or are you still on the fence about it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Who was it this time that suggested you invade D&P, DGreen?
> Once suggested, it didn't take long you and your friends to comply.


Oh i am still laughing I love your post. Best one I have seen since WCK's.

I guess that means you do not need enlightenment. Your to funny today Solo.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> It all depends on what news programs you watch, because they are slanted in this country. If you watch Fox News, Obama is the devil, if you watch MSNBC, he's the savior.
> 
> And, why is it that when someone disagrees with you, you assume automatically that person is a Liberal/Democrat who has drunk the kool-aid? You know what "assume" means.
> 
> ...


What a hypocritical comment in my opinion. Like the Dems fought hard not to have President Bush have a second term? And your comment is racist. Get it through your thick independent head, Conservatives don't like his policies and it has nothing to do with his race. In my opinion you are the racist because you think just because someone opposes Obama it is because of his race. Get some wood, build a bridge and get over that idea and yourself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good to know reunion was nice. Did you have a meal and talk or what did you do?
> 
> Yea a new dryer, 42 years my gosh that is something. :thumbup:
> 
> Did you every get your steamer? Or are you still on the fence about it?


Yes we had a potluck lunch at my cousin's church fellowship hall. I made a gooey cake and brought most of it back home. So many good things to eat. I usually make the bread but with the prom last night I didn't want to get up to bake it this morning.
I kept my steamer after all. I was not letting it heat up long enough. I used it yesterday and love it now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: Someone that has a catwoman for an avatar should really be taken seriously. :-o :thumbdown:


Well let me think on that, nay not worth my time. I have had enough enlightenment for one day. :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What a hypocritical comment in my opinion. Like the Dems fought hard not to have President Bush have a second term? And your comment is racist. Get it through your thick independent head, Conservatives don't like his policies and it has nothing to do with his race. In my opinion you are the racist because you think just because someone opposes Obama it is because of his race. Get some wood, build a bridge and get over that idea and yourself.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I always find it amusing how they constantly state that they don't read D&P, yet manage to quote what has been said here on their multiple threads and then post here as well. My favorite excuse is I only went over there to see what they were talking about.


But they don't you just don't understand. They believe in spirits who whisper little secrets in their ears.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That may be true, but certainly not from you or your friends as you have absolutely NOTHING to offer.


Testy, testy. Open your eyes and ears, Solowey--maybe you'll learn something.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But they don't you just don't understand. They believe in spirits who whisper little secrets in their ears.


Yes evil spirits.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we had a potluck lunch at my cousin's church fellowship hall. I made a gooey cake and brought most of it back home. So many good things to eat. I usually make the bread but with the prom last night I didn't want to get up to bake it this morning.
> I kept my steamer after all. I was not letting it heat up long enough. I used it yesterday and love it now.


Oh what is gooey cake?

glad to know you like it steamer I mean. Isn't it a snap to washing floors, and drys right away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Isn`t it great news about the new Royal baby.
> I`m guessing the new princess will either be called Charlotte or Alice. Maybe even Mary. I love all those names.


I saw that on the news weeBee. Gosh I never look that good coming out of hospital after having a baby three hours before. I would not guess names, but it will be interesting to see what it is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh what is gooey cake?
> 
> glad to know you like it steamer I mean. Isn't it a snap to washing floors, and drys right away.


http://www.pauladeen.com/original-gooey-butter-cake
Yes the steamer is so easy. I love it .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back from my reunion. It was nice and lots of family came. After we went to buy me a new dryer. Another Maytag. The old one made it 42 years . I would have kept it but couldn't find a timer for it. The sales man said not to expect this one to last 42 years.


Glad you had a great time. Wow - 42 years. He is right. It isn't going to last that long. Quality is different now. Are you sure you don't want the 42 year old one back?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What a hypocritical comment in my opinion. Like the Dems fought hard not to have President Bush have a second term? And your comment is racist. Get it through your thick independent head, Conservatives don't like his policies and it has nothing to do with his race. In my opinion you are the racist because you think just because someone opposes Obama it is because of his race. Get some wood, build a bridge and get over that idea and yourself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well let me think on that, nay not worth my time. I have had enough enlightenment for one day. :roll: :lol: :lol:


Maybe she can change to this cartoon.




 This who she reminds me off. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Canadian political financing rules are different. Corporations, businesses, unions and organizations are NOT allowed to contribute at all. Individual contributions are limited (currently $1200 per year) to any one candidate or political party. Donations of more than $200 have to be identified by name. We used to have a taxpayer funded per vote subsidy which the Conservatives have phased out and will be eliminated this year.
> 
> Politicians and political parties need to have grass roots support with people willing to personally donate money or they won't make it. This is one of the main reasons the Bloc (Separatist) party from Quebec has faltered.
> 
> I like our current system much better than what we had. I think if politicians / parties can't get enough grass roots support, they shouldn't be there.


I like your system too WCK. Makes more sense to me. It gives some who would never have the money to run for office. Their are so many wise people out there that could do the job better then all the rich that ran for office.

You do know that when Hilliary Clinton and husband left the White House they were almost in the poor house. Only had a couple of million and all they could take from the White house. Which really is the goverment property. It just makes me so sad to think that their 2 million dollar mansion oh that is 3 mansions and the couple of more millions could not tide them over. They just needed all they could get from the white house to help them get on in life.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Looks like the lib and political threads aren't providing enough opportunity for some to get their daily dose of posting argumentative, nasty, condescending, and hypocritical comments.

We've said it many times before -- *this is meant to be a friendly, social thread!* We can share our thoughts and feelings without the need to challenge or belittle each other. If we don't agree, we can express ourselves in a non-confrontational way, make no comment, or take it to private messages.

It's not intended for debating issues or philosophies - there are plenty of those threads already out there for anyone who wants to participate in them. But some people just thrive on controversy and since most other posters have dropped off the political threads because they're tired of being insulted or talking in circles they're looking to stir up trouble here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What a hypocritical comment in my opinion. Like the Dems fought hard not to have President Bush have a second term? And your comment is racist. Get it through your thick independent head, Conservatives don't like his policies and it has nothing to do with his race. In my opinion you are the racist because you think just because someone opposes Obama it is because of his race. Get some wood, build a bridge and get over that idea and yourself.


So true , but then she seems to not want to hear the truth. Just wants all to hear how wrong we are.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I must get busy as trying to finish a scrappy quilt.
> 
> Here is a picture if the top pieced together so now must sew an edge, batting & backing on it. I hope it will be a double size.


Your quilt is beautiful Janie! Is this one a gift?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I wish someone could enlighten me about what the heck I have to do to get more enlighten then I am all ready enlighten about.

Nay , I have enough en lighting bugs to watch. I will stick to the good old common sense.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looks like the lib and political threads aren't providing enough opportunity for some to get their daily dose of posting argumentative, nasty, condescending, and hypocritical comments.
> 
> We've said it many times before -- *this is meant to be a friendly, social thread!* We can share our thoughts and feelings without the need to challenge or belittle each other. If we don't agree, we can express ourselves in a non-confrontational way, make no comment, or take it to private messages.
> 
> It's not intended for debating issues or philosophies - there are plenty of those threads already out there for anyone who wants to participate in them. But some people just thrive on controversy and since most other posters have dropped off the political threads because they're tired of being insulted or talking in circles they're looking to stir up trouble here.


They are needy and need all the attention. The ones posting think they can come to any thread on KP and be welcomed. Call us names on other threads but expect us to take all of their garbage in and be quiet. They are double minded.

James 1:8

8 A double minded man is unstable in all his ways.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe she can change to this cartoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you funny .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No one on here has ask for your opinion. You have four or is it five site to spew your views.
> 
> They are just words that have no meaning. We have every right not to agree with you, nor do I and others feel the need to beleive any of it.
> 
> ...


Love you Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy, and Jokim for your stitch marker ideas.
> The stitch markers I wanted were in the shape of sweet little hearts. I thought they would be perfect with these precious babies I`m knitting for.
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Susan-Bates-14301-Heart-Shape-Stitch-Markers-Small-24-Pkg/28672186
> 
> And according to the website, they don't sell them within a 50 mile radius from me either.


Those are cute markers Wendy. I haven't seen them but will keep an eye out for them.

Your blankets are already so very special because of all the love that's gone into them. There is already so much love waiting for their arrival.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Love you Yarnie!


Right back at you.

You do know Pooh has more wisdom in his words then some have with their mouths in gear. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I always find it amusing how they constantly state that they don't read D&P, yet manage to quote what has been said here on their multiple threads and then post here as well. My favorite excuse is I only went over there to see what they were talking about.


I guess we're the centre of their world :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back from my reunion. It was nice and lots of family came. After we went to buy me a new dryer. Another Maytag. The old one made it 42 years . I would have kept it but couldn't find a timer for it. The sales man said not to expect this one to last 42 years.


I'm glad you enjoyed the reunion. How was GD's prom?

When we bought the house, all of the appliances were Maytags and about 7 years old and we've lived here 15 years now. The stove died earlier this year but all of the other appliances are still going strong - but I doubt they will make it to your 42 years.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

They just come to D&P to be annoying. The attempts to interact are not real, just excuses to demean and fight. None seek friendship. None think about what we say. They are bullies that get tired bullying people on other sites and invade different sites to find new blood. Every time we take their interactions seriously as a discussion, they pounce. We just need to freeze them totally out. They'll annoy us for awhile, but eventually go away. It is impossible to interact with someone who won't fight. I keep thinking they might have changed. I guess that's impossible. Evil minds don't change. They have evil minds. God must judge them. I'll try to remember to ignore them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I guess we're the centre of their world :XD:


Oh I have to save this one and Solo's too.

I have been in lighted to much. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Isn`t it great news about the new Royal baby.
> I`m guessing the new princess will either be called Charlotte or Alice. Maybe even Mary. I love all those names.


Alice and Charlotte seem like very British names. I like them all, too. I love the name Mary.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You can't have it both ways.
> 
> The Constitution was ratified in 1787. The beginning was not in 1947. Any declaration by the Supreme Court does not change the Constitution. It can only be change by amendments, first by the Legislature then ratified by the states. Or by a Constitutional Convention and still ratified by the states.
> 
> ...


I can't even remember the original question! The interpretation as I understand it is that the government may not establish a national religion. That's different from acknowledging the Judaeo-Christian beliefs upon which our Declaration of Independence, Bill of Rights, and Constitution are based. It is a set of ethics and morals, not a specific religious denomination.

And I'll add it is a good set of ethics and values, a fair and just one that respects and protects the individual, no matter his or her particular set of ethics and morals, because his/her human rights are considered go be given by God to all.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Those are cute markers Wendy. I haven't seen them but will keep an eye out for them.
> 
> Your blankets are already so very special because of all the love that's gone into them. There is already so much love waiting for their arrival.


Thanks westy ♥
My son is coming over for a visit on Tuesday, and he promised to check his local Walmart in Kentucky for those stitch markers for me.
I can`t wait to see him....it`s been over a month since I last saw him.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Alice and Charlotte seem like very British names. I like them all, too. I love the name Mary.


My beloved paternal Grandmothers name was Mary. I adored her. I loved all my Grandparents as a child growing up.
Hopefully we`ll find out tomorrow what the new Princess will be called.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> What a hypocritical comment in my opinion. Like the Dems fought hard not to have President Bush have a second term? And your comment is racist. Get it through your thick independent head, Conservatives don't like his policies and it has nothing to do with his race. In my opinion you are the racist because you think just because someone opposes Obama it is because of his race. *Get some wood, build a bridge and get over that idea and yourself*.


Best.quote.ever
I am so stealing that


:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Could you order them from Walmart and then pick them up at the store?


I was going to do that, but a small packet of stitch markers wouldn`t be worth it. 
Hubby wants to buy a new HD antenna so we can watch local programs. If we can`t find any at our local walmart Monday, he will order it online and have it shipped to store. 
But the heart shaped stitch markers are only sold in stores. So if Iorder any, it will just be the plain ones.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back from my reunion. It was nice and lots of family came. After we went to buy me a new dryer. Another Maytag. The old one made it 42 years . I would have kept it but couldn't find a timer for it. The sales man said not to expect this one to last 42 years.


Wow that`s amazing. It was worth every penny you paid for it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My last comment on this subject for now. It is very difficult to have an intelligent debate with someone about the Constitution and the founding of our country, when one of the debaters does not stay with the subject of the founding fathers and the founding of this Country. I do suggest that she might take a class on this subject. Hillsdale College has several available and they are free.


Running up the white flag, eh Joey? I'm not surprised--I'd suggest you delve into your collection of pre-50s textbooks and frantically search for a rebuttal (good luck with that).


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I wish someone could enlighten me about what the heck I have to do to get more enlighten then I am all ready enlighten about.
> 
> Nay , I have enough en lighting bugs to watch. I will stick to the good old common sense.


You'll find that in short supply among the D & P crowd, Yarnlady. Time to broaden your horizons.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They just come to D&P to be annoying. The attempts to interact are not real, just excuses to demean and fight. None seek friendship. None think about what we say. They are bullies that get tired bullying people on other sites and invade different sites to find new blood. Every time we take their interactions seriously as a discussion, they pounce. We just need to freeze them totally out. They'll annoy us for awhile, but eventually go away. It is impossible to interact with someone who won't fight. I keep thinking they might have changed. I guess that's impossible. Evil minds don't change. They have evil minds. God must judge them. I'll try to remember to ignore them.


I've thought plenty about what you said, KC--that's why I'm here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the reunion. How was GD's prom?
> 
> When we bought the house, all of the appliances were Maytags and about 7 years old and we've lived here 15 years now. The stove died earlier this year but all of the other appliances are still going strong - but I doubt they will make it to your 42 years.


I haven't talked to GD yet. I could tell by her pictures on Facebook she had a good time. 
I would have kept the dryer but just couldn't find the 42 yo part. We ordered a used timer but it heated up to fast. DS#1 put in on for us but we got scared the dryer would burn us down. We did get our money's worth on the first one. I have raised 3 kids , 1 husband , 5 grands and lots of visitors with the 42 yo one. So if this one makes it less than 42 years I will still be sold on Maytags. :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Oh, Jane, that is a pretty quilt. Did you piece by machine or by hand?


It is machine pieced with scraps people have given me so I seem to get them in every room when sorting out the colors as I try to match if possible.

Thanks for the praise, but I love to see & do donate them where I think they are needed. This one will go to our local fire department as they have had to rescue me several times & know me by first name! They understand my condition & know what to do when they arrive. I've been lucky & haven't called them in nearly a year -- my Denim Country friends have been praying for me & it has worked.

I lost a cousin with my same condition on April 22. She was 78. She was in a coma for nearly 5 weeks but family didn't put her on life supports. She didn't die until the Angel of death came for her then she passed peacefully! She is at peace now in God's hands!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well let me think on that, nay not worth my time. I have had enough enlightenment for one day. :roll: :lol: :lol:


Well when you need a little more enlightenment ....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My son sent me this:


 :thumbup: cute


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy, and Jokim for your stitch marker ideas.
> The stitch markers I wanted were in the shape of sweet little hearts. I thought they would be perfect with these precious babies I`m knitting for.
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Susan-Bates-14301-Heart-Shape-Stitch-Markers-Small-24-Pkg/28672186
> 
> And according to the website, they don't sell them within a 50 mile radius from me either.


WeBe, I have cut plastic colored straws into small rounds when using small needles or just use different colored thread with a slip knot making a loop which works with larger needles. I know the plastic purchased ones are nice, but I didn't know they sold markers until a friend gave me some for a birthday present. I have friends who we give inexpensive gifts but are useful. One year I got jacks! I played with them until a GD wanted them! They were fun!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Running up the white flag, eh Joey? I'm not surprised--I'd suggest you delve into your collection of pre-50s textbooks and frantically search for a rebuttal (good luck with that).


Why have you become so rude as once I thought you were one of the AOW who were nice, but I'm reading where you are still unkind to Yarnie -- it isn't nice to be rude to MY Yarnie!

I won't tollerate your rudeness. Go away!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Why have you become so rude as once I thought you were one of the AOW who were nice, but I'm reading where you are still unkind to Yarnie -- it isn't nice to be rude to MY Yarnie!
> 
> I won't tollerate your rudeness. Go away!


Ah dear Jayne don't worry so about me. Her words can not hurt me. Look Jayne if you see an empty screen do you see nothing. If you put words on that screen and they are unkind they are still nothing.

But dear sweet Jayne when you put words of caring, of loving of friendship, of praying. What do you see.

Dear Friend your words are the ones I see. yours and all of those who share the joys and gift of friendship.

The rest are empty words on an empty screen.

God has bless me with joy and your friendship. Thank you Jayne.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My son sent me this:


You can carry it out in the open now.

Good one Joey.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well when you need a little more enlightenment ....


now that kind of enlightenment I can understand.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Benny King died,I love his songs. My favorite "This magic Moment."

I know everyone loves his "Stand by me", I do to. But "This Magic Moment, oh such nice memeories of a young boyfriend and it was love for ever. Ya know like when you are young and he is it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

80's here to day and oh hot hot hot

My Trilliums are blooming, Sweet woodruff are blooming,

Wild Geraniums are going to bloom soon.

Joe Pie Weed and Edelwiss am waiting for. 

Bitter sweet will see yes the hacket trimmer of a husband was doing his thing last fall on them.

It's spring I mean it is spring.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Had a great day. Did some more planting, son came over for dinner, played in the lake with kids............life is good.

ttfn and sleep well


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It is machine pieced with scraps people have given me so I seem to get them in every room when sorting out the colors as I try to match if possible.
> 
> Thanks for the praise, but I love to see & do donate them where I think they are needed. This one will go to our local fire department as they have had to rescue me several times & know me by first name! They understand my condition & know what to do when they arrive. I've been lucky & haven't called them in nearly a year -- my Denim Country friends have been praying for me & it has worked.
> 
> I lost a cousin with my same condition on April 22. She was 78. She was in a coma for nearly 5 weeks but family didn't put her on life supports. She didn't die until the Angel of death came for her then she passed peacefully! She is at peace now in God's hands!


Jayne you are really something , making a quilt for others wow. I am so proud of you lady. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Had a great day. Did some more planting, son came over for dinner, played in the lake with kids............life is good.
> 
> ttfn and sleep well


Sounds like it was a really nice day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy ♥
> My son is coming over for a visit on Tuesday, and he promised to check his local Walmart in Kentucky for those stitch markers for me.
> I can`t wait to see him....it`s been over a month since I last saw him.


Oh glad to hear he will be home to visit you soon.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> You'll find that in short supply among the D & P crowd, Yarnlady. Time to broaden your horizons.


Okay... I haven't been on for quite some time. Stop this nonsense. What are you trying to prove? You are being rude. They have asked you to stop, why can't you? Most of these people NEVER visit any of the sites you frequent...why do you insist on bothering my friends? Don't you have some knitting to do?

Please stop. Leave Yarnie alone. AND everyone else on this site. Be gone...before somebody drops a house on you.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry, everyone. I know I shouldn't reply but I couldn't stand it, I hope everyone is well. 

Last time I visited, I told you I was working on an optical illusion blanket. I can't seem to get it to look right. I am starting on it for the third time. I may bag it all together. My joins just look terrible for some reason. Do you have a favorite join? 

I hope to be on more...been spending time with my dad and other family members. Talk to you soon!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Okay... I haven't been on for quite some time. Stop this nonsense. What are you trying to prove? You are being rude. They have asked you to stop, why can't you? Most of these people NEVER visit any of the sites you frequent...why do you insist on bothering my friends? Don't you have some knitting to do?
> 
> Please stop. Leave Yarnie alone. AND everyone else on this site. Be gone...before somebody drops a house on you.


Nice to see you again lady. How have you been?

How is your grand daughter doing?

Love the cookies on ID , have you been able to sell them like you wanted?

Well am off to finish up a mess up knitting project. In other words like the frogs say rip rip rip.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Benny King died,I love his songs. My favorite "This magic Moment."
> 
> I know everyone loves his "Stand by me", I do to. But "This Magic Moment, oh such nice memeories of a young boyfriend and it was love for ever. Ya know like when you are young and he is it.


For you and your memories Yarnie


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Nice to see you again lady. How have you been?
> 
> How is your grand daughter doing?
> 
> ...


Hey Yarnie!! All is well. I am a little discombobulated, but fine. 
Bailey is great!! She is here now and we just sent pictures she painted to all her cousins. She helped papa get the boat ready to put on the lake.

No...never got up and running at the bakery...which is fine. Not sure the bakery is going to last.

What are you working on? I think I need some new patterns. Feeling a little lackadaisical about knitting right now. Hope you are well!,


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe she can change to this cartoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or this one?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

gjz said:


> Okay... I haven't been on for quite some time. Stop this nonsense. What are you trying to prove? You are being rude. They have asked you to stop, why can't you? Most of these people NEVER visit any of the sites you frequent...why do you insist on bothering my friends? Don't you have some knitting to do?
> 
> Please stop. Leave Yarnie alone. AND everyone else on this site. Be gone...before somebody drops a house on you.


Ah, another student eager to enroll in Humanity 101. Please take a seat, Gjz (preferably in the front row--from the tone of your post, you can't afford to miss a word).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I like your system too WCK. Makes more sense to me. It gives some who would never have the money to run for office. Their are so many wise people out there that could do the job better then all the rich that ran for office.
> 
> You do know that when Hilliary Clinton and husband left the White House they were almost in the poor house. Only had a couple of million and all they could take from the White house. Which really is the goverment property. It just makes me so sad to think that their 2 million dollar mansion oh that is 3 mansions and the couple of more millions could not tide them over. They just needed all they could get from the white house to help them get on in life.


I know what you mean Yarnie; it's awfully hard getting by on a few million


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I wish someone could enlighten me about what the heck I have to do to get more enlighten then I am all ready enlighten about.
> 
> Nay , I have enough en lighting bugs to watch. I will stick to the good old common sense.


Common sense works for me, but seems to escape those to the left


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> For you and your memories Yarnie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> or this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah dear Jayne don't worry so about me. Her words can not hurt me. Look Jayne if you see an empty screen do you see nothing. If you put words on that screen and they are unkind they are still nothing.
> 
> But dear sweet Jayne when you put words of caring, of loving of friendship, of praying. What do you see.
> 
> ...


Well, let's just fill it up, shall we Miss Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They are needy and need all the attention. The ones posting think they can come to any thread on KP and be welcomed. Call us names on other threads but expect us to take all of their garbage in and be quiet. They are double minded.
> 
> James 1:8
> 
> 8 A double minded man is unstable in all his ways.


A double-minded believer is someone who is constantly living in a state of compromise. Half of you lives for God, while the other half lives for your bad habit. Hence, you are "double-minded."

http://www.christianpost.com/news/7-characteristics-of-a-double-minded-believer-124658/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It is machine pieced with scraps people have given me so I seem to get them in every room when sorting out the colors as I try to match if possible.
> 
> Thanks for the praise, but I love to see & do donate them where I think they are needed. This one will go to our local fire department as they have had to rescue me several times & know me by first name! They understand my condition & know what to do when they arrive. I've been lucky & haven't called them in nearly a year -- my Denim Country friends have been praying for me & it has worked.
> 
> I lost a cousin with my same condition on April 22. She was 78. She was in a coma for nearly 5 weeks but family didn't put her on life supports. She didn't die until the Angel of death came for her then she passed peacefully! She is at peace now in God's hands!


I am sorry about your cousin Janie.I am thankful she is at peace with our Lord now.
You are so good to make quilts for the fire department. We are thankful you are well. To God be the Glory for your health. Love you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Common sense works for me, but seems to escape those to the left


It that the lib from Saturday Night Live? Can't remember her name. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy ♥
> My son is coming over for a visit on Tuesday, and he promised to check his local Walmart in Kentucky for those stitch markers for me.
> I can`t wait to see him....it`s been over a month since I last saw him.


I'm so glad your son is coming for another visit. I'm betting that all his favourites are on the menu for Tues.!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My beloved paternal Grandmothers name was Mary. I adored her. I loved all my Grandparents as a child growing up.
> Hopefully we`ll find out tomorrow what the new Princess will be called.


I read that they are waiting until the Queen has met her new great granddaughter before announcing the name. What a happy time for them all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> It is machine pieced with scraps people have given me so I seem to get them in every room when sorting out the colors as I try to match if possible.
> 
> Thanks for the praise, but I love to see & do donate them where I think they are needed. This one will go to our local fire department as they have had to rescue me several times & know me by first name! They understand my condition & know what to do when they arrive. I've been lucky & haven't called them in nearly a year -- my Denim Country friends have been praying for me & it has worked.
> 
> I lost a cousin with my same condition on April 22. She was 78. She was in a coma for nearly 5 weeks but family didn't put her on life supports. She didn't die until the Angel of death came for her then she passed peacefully! She is at peace now in God's hands!


You do beautiful work Janie and I'm sure the quilt will be much appreciated by someone who needs comfort! You're a fighter and don't let your condition get you down. Bless you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah dear Jayne don't worry so about me. Her words can not hurt me. Look Jayne if you see an empty screen do you see nothing. If you put words on that screen and they are unkind they are still nothing.
> 
> But dear sweet Jayne when you put words of caring, of loving of friendship, of praying. What do you see.
> 
> ...


A perfect description of the friendship on D&P. Thanks Yarnie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Best.quote.ever
> I am so stealing that
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


I missed the comment, but I don't even think about Obama's race. His policies and especially his deceptions are the reason I don't like him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't talked to GD yet. I could tell by her pictures on Facebook she had a good time.
> I would have kept the dryer but just couldn't find the 42 yo part. We ordered a used timer but it heated up to fast. DS#1 put in on for us but we got scared the dryer would burn us down. We did get our money's worth on the first one. I have raised 3 kids , 1 husband , 5 grands and lots of visitors with the 42 yo one. So if this one makes it less than 42 years I will still be sold on Maytags. :lol:


I must have missed your post - family reunion? That would be fun. 
I saw your GD's pix - so pretty. She looks like you, doesn't she? A LOT like you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Benny King died,I love his songs. My favorite "This magic Moment."
> 
> I know everyone loves his "Stand by me", I do to. But "This Magic Moment, oh such nice memeories of a young boyfriend and it was love for ever. Ya know like when you are young and he is it.


Those were some good songs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It is machine pieced with scraps people have given me so I seem to get them in every room when sorting out the colors as I try to match if possible.
> 
> Thanks for the praise, but I love to see & do donate them where I think they are needed. This one will go to our local fire department as they have had to rescue me several times & know me by first name! They understand my condition & know what to do when they arrive. I've been lucky & haven't called them in nearly a year -- my Denim Country friends have been praying for me & it has worked.
> 
> I lost a cousin with my same condition on April 22. She was 78. She was in a coma for nearly 5 weeks but family didn't put her on life supports. She didn't die until the Angel of death came for her then she passed peacefully! She is at peace now in God's hands!


It seems like you take good care of yourself, Jane - and I'm glad you do. I'm sorry about your cousin.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> 80's here to day and oh hot hot hot
> 
> My Trilliums are blooming, Sweet woodruff are blooming,
> 
> ...


What is Edelwiss? I know now what was coming up in my flowers. It was the Joe pye weed. Thanks Yarnie. 
Do you dry the Bitter Sweet?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It that the lib from Saturday Night Live? Can't remember her name. :lol:


I don't know her name but I see her face often :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah dear Jayne don't worry so about me. Her words can not hurt me. Look Jayne if you see an empty screen do you see nothing. If you put words on that screen and they are unkind they are still nothing.
> 
> But dear sweet Jayne when you put words of caring, of loving of friendship, of praying. What do you see.
> 
> ...


Your heart speaks so eloquently, Yarnie.♥♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Okay... I haven't been on for quite some time. Stop this nonsense. What are you trying to prove? You are being rude. They have asked you to stop, why can't you? Most of these people NEVER visit any of the sites you frequent...why do you insist on bothering my friends? Don't you have some knitting to do?
> 
> Please stop. Leave Yarnie alone. AND everyone else on this site. Be gone...before somebody drops a house on you.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: Good to have you back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I must have missed your post - family reunion? That would be fun.
> I saw your GD's pix - so pretty. She looks like you, doesn't she? A LOT like you?


I thought she looked a lot like CB too. Such a beautiful smile!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> or this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> 80's here to day and oh hot hot hot
> 
> My Trilliums are blooming, Sweet woodruff are blooming,
> 
> ...


Trilliums are some of the most beautiful flowers, and the fragrance of sweet woodruff is unmatched, but Edelweiss? You actually have Edelweiss growing, Yarnie? You are so fortunate. Did you buy it or seeded it? I have dried Edelweiss that I brought from Germany, yrs ago. Didn't know it grows in Wisconsin. I thought it only grew in rocky Alpine crevices.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, KC, but there are no adults native to Denim County--just a group of supposedly grown women who are as limited in their thinking as toddlers.


I hate to be so blunt, but you are wrong about that in every case. You just don't know us well enough.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There is a problem with taking a phrase or sentence out of context. The actual article is stating all religions are welcome, not just Christianity, excluding all others.
> 
> Article 11 _As the government of the United States of America is not in any sense founded on the Christian Religion,-as it has in itself no character of enmity against the laws, religion or tranquility of Musselmen,-and as the said States never have entered into any war or act of hostility against any Mehomitan nation, it is declared by the parties that no pretext arising from religious opinions shall ever produce an interruption of the harmony existing between the two countries. _
> 
> http://avalon.law.yale.edu/18th_century/bar1796t.asp


Thank you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jayne you are really something , making a quilt for others wow. I am so proud of you lady. :thumbup:


Jayne, the quilt is absolutely to die for! Love the color play and the pattern. Did it take you long to put together? I think there is a quilt in my future in this house waiting for me. Have all the materials needed to make, just the time is missing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> A personal, nebulous, and ever-changing belief system is a poor foundation for any country, KC. Fortunately, the Founding Fathers left us hard documents with which to build our nation, and these spell out clearly a wall of separation between Church and State.


The basics of Christianity have not changed in 2000 years.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is Edelwiss? I know now what was coming up in my flowers. It was the Joe pye weed. Thanks Yarnie.
> Do you dry the Bitter Sweet?


Edelwiss is a flower that grows in Germany . It is a little white flower on a stalk. Pop's my hubbys flower told me about it and there is a song about it.

Edelwiss , comes each morning to greet me ect.

When I first heard it the song. I thought it would be nice to sing. Well it was not as it should be when I sang it. 
I pronunce Edelwiss wrong. What I said in Germany was Donkey do do.
Pop's laugh so hard then Hubby told me what I was saying. So i had to have Edelwiss to remind me of that time.

If Bitter Sweet comes back yes I dry it. I love putting it in a vase with fall flowers.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Okay... I haven't been on for quite some time. Stop this nonsense. What are you trying to prove? You are being rude. They have asked you to stop, why can't you? Most of these people NEVER visit any of the sites you frequent...why do you insist on bothering my friends? Don't you have some knitting to do?
> 
> Please stop. Leave Yarnie alone. AND everyone else on this site. Be gone...before somebody drops a house on you.


Yay for gjz! 
:thumbup:  ♥XX♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, thanks for the laughs! I do feel much better!


So funny, KC!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I read that they are waiting until the Queen has met her new great granddaughter before announcing the name. What a happy time for them all.


Wasn't that a beautiful baby girl. She looked like a doll. Kate is so beautiful to just have had a baby. How in the world? I looked terrible after child birth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I must get busy as trying to finish a scrappy quilt.
> 
> Here is a picture if the top pieced together so now must sew an edge, batting & backing on it. I hope it will be a double size.


Jane, you do beautiful work!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Sorry, everyone. I know I shouldn't reply but I couldn't stand it, I hope everyone is well.
> 
> Last time I visited, I told you I was working on an optical illusion blanket. I can't seem to get it to look right. I am starting on it for the third time. I may bag it all together. My joins just look terrible for some reason. Do you have a favorite join?
> 
> I hope to be on more...been spending time with my dad and other family members. Talk to you soon!


How is your Dad and family members, gjz? Are you making a go of baking cookies, as I recall you have planned to do sometime ago?. The cookies in your avatar look absolutely scrumptious! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Trilliums are some of the most beautiful flowers, and the fragrance of sweet woodruff is unmatched, but Edelweiss? You actually have Edelweiss growing, Yarnie? You are so fortunate. Did you buy it or seeded it? I have dried Edelweiss that I brought from Germany, yrs ago. Didn't know it grows in Wisconsin. I thought it only grew in rocky Alpine crevices.


Oh but you can grow them , I pruchase them from a garden center here in Wisconsin. You should check out your nursery near you. Go on line and check which center carries them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My son sent me this:


Laughed out loud at that one!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wasn't that a beautiful baby girl. She looked like a doll. Kate is so beautiful to just have had a baby. How in the world? I looked terrible after child birth.


Plus it was only three hours after the birth of her little one. My gosh I would have scared half the people on the street three hours later.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Benny King died,I love his songs. My favorite "This magic Moment."
> 
> I know everyone loves his "Stand by me", I do to. But "This Magic Moment, oh such nice memeories of a young boyfriend and it was love for ever. Ya know like when you are young and he is it.


Yes, those songs bring back some great memories. I love "Blue Velvet." So many - too many to name. They take you back in an instant.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Had a great day. Did some more planting, son came over for dinner, played in the lake with kids............life is good.
> 
> ttfn and sleep well


Good night. I"m glad you had such a nice day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I must have missed your post - family reunion? That would be fun.
> I saw your GD's pix - so pretty. She looks like you, doesn't she? A LOT like you?


Yes it was my mother's side of the family. We always get together the first Saturday of May. It is the same cousins that we have the cousins reunion every 2 months. 
Thanks for the compliments on GD . She is a Mini Me but she is starting to look like her beautiful Mom. Her mom has black hair and dimples. She is a sweet Christian girl. She works with the children at church. I can't believe she is graduating in 2 weeks. She was our premie.She was in the hospital for 2 weeks . 
When is your GD graduating? When is her prom?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry about your cousin Janie.I am thankful she is at peace with our Lord now.
> You are so good to make quilts for the fire department. We are thankful you are well. To God be the Glory for your health. Love you!


Prayers go out for your cousin. So sorry to hear of her passing, Janie. ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Sorry, everyone. I know I shouldn't reply but I couldn't stand it, I hope everyone is well.
> 
> Last time I visited, I told you I was working on an optical illusion blanket. I can't seem to get it to look right. I am starting on it for the third time. I may bag it all together. My joins just look terrible for some reason. Do you have a favorite join?
> 
> I hope to be on more...been spending time with my dad and other family members. Talk to you soon!


It's great to have you back, gjz! I think we all figured you were doing something productive. Good luck with your blanket.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The basics of Christianity have not changed in 2000 years.


Amen .


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh yes ma'am that is a good one. :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :thumbup:


I have to confess that I love Looney Tunes cartoons. The old ones were the best! Couple of days ago, I was alone watching TV and turned the station that was showing them, on. I haven't laughed so hard in a long time. It brought me back to my childhood. Oh, the memories!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Plus it was only three hours after the birth of her little one. My gosh I would have scared half the people on the street three hours later.


I was looney-tunes three hours after. She did look lovely - she's very pretty. There's nothing like a new baby - happy times for them. And the nice thing is that you don't have to be royalty to have that same joy when a new baby comes into the family. "The best things in life are free."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Plus it was only three hours after the birth of her little one. My gosh I would have scared half the people on the street three hours later.


I even scared myself. Especially with my DD. I was in labor all weekend. Twlight sleep did a number on me. My hair was knotted up to my scalp and bruises all over. Plus I still had my belly. SCARY!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wasn't that a beautiful baby girl. She looked like a doll. Kate is so beautiful to just have had a baby. How in the world? I looked terrible after child birth.


She doesn't look like she had a baby 3 hrs ago.
My goodness, I looked a mess for a whole week after my DD was born. Hmmm.......... ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I have to confess that I love Looney Tunes cartoons. The old ones were the best! Couple of days ago, I was alone watching TV and turned the station that was showing them, on. I haven't laughed so hard in a long time. It brought be back to my childhood. Oh, the memories!


I haven't watched toons in awhile. Maybe I need too. We did have some good ones when we were little. No 24 hours of them either. Just a 30 minutes after school then Saturday mornings if I remember that right.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but you can grow them , I pruchase them from a garden center here in Wisconsin. You should check out your nursery near you. Go on line and check which center carries them.


I certainly will, Yarnie! Thanks.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The basics of Christianity have not changed in 2000 years.


... and the powers of hell will not prevail against it! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just got back yesterday from DD's (CB's twin). It was Grandparents' Day GS's school. Very nice! I had a good time - later saw another GS play soccer for his high school He scored a goal! It was COLD! I hadn't seen them for quite a while - it was great being there.

Today another GS had First Communion. He's in Mobile, so we couldn't get to it. DD sent pictures - very nice. I went to my church's First Communion Mass - Sarah was singing in the choir. Earlier today - 5:30 to be exact - DS and his family got up to run a 5K for families of special needs children and adults. DS ran it with his son, our drummer, who runs track and outran his dad by a pretty good amount! That's okay. I'm glad they both ran. DIL and Sarah were race directors - showing the 1K racers which way to go. 

Then - at 11 - all dressed up for singing at church. A nice day for their family. 
It was so pretty here - sunny, breezy, mid-70s.

Gee - does this sound like a Dear Diary entry? Booorrrring. Sorry.
Time for bed. Sleep well all you great ladies - and Karverr. I fear we have lost him to the quilters!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I even scared myself. Especially with my DD. I was in labor all weekend. Twlight sleep did a number on me. My hair was knotted up to my scalp and bruises all over. Plus I still had my belly. SCARY!


 ;-) Me too, CB. A total mess!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Ah, another student eager to enroll in Humanity 101. Please take a seat, Gjz (preferably in the front row--from the tone of your post, you can't afford to miss a word).


Bite me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Time for bed for me also. Good night everyone. Sleep well.&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but you can grow them , I pruchase them from a garden center here in Wisconsin. You should check out your nursery near you. Go on line and check which center carries them.


I don't have any of those except the Joe Pye weed. I will have to google them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just got back yesterday from DD's (CB's twin). It was Grandparents' Day GS's school. Very nice! I had a good time - later saw another GS play soccer for his high school He scored a goal! It was COLD! I hadn't seen them for quite a while - it was great being there.
> 
> Today another GS had First Communion. He's in Mobile, so we couldn't get to it. DD sent pictures - very nice. I went to my church's First Communion Mass - Sarah was singing in the choir. Earlier today - 5:30 to be exact - DS and his family got up to run a 5K for families of special needs children and adults. DS ran it with his son, our drummer, who runs track and outran his dad by a pretty good amount! That's okay. I'm glad they both ran. DIL and Sarah were race directors - showing the 1K racers which way to go.
> 
> ...


No I love hearing about your day. It sounds like you were busy but a happy busy. Not boring at all.

Yes Karverr is on a quilting site now miss him but glad he is doing something he enjoys.
Sweet dreams Bonnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it was my mother's side of the family. We always get together the first Saturday of May. It is the same cousins that we have the cousins reunion every 2 months.
> Thanks for the compliments on GD . She is a Mini Me but she is starting to look like her beautiful Mom. Her mom has black hair and dimples. She is a sweet Christian girl. She works with the children at church. I can't believe she is graduating in 2 weeks. She was our premie.She was in the hospital for 2 weeks .
> When is your GD graduating? When is her prom?


She will graduate on May 17. Her prom was a week or two ago. I tried to post her picture on FB, but I think she must have privacy settings that prevent it. My unbiased opinion is that she looked beautiful! And waaay too grown up.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

gjz said:


> Bite me.


Sorry, Gjz. Maybe one of your friends will oblige?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it was my mother's side of the family. We always get together the first Saturday of May. It is the same cousins that we have the cousins reunion every 2 months.
> Thanks for the compliments on GD . She is a Mini Me but she is starting to look like her beautiful Mom. Her mom has black hair and dimples. She is a sweet Christian girl. She works with the children at church. I can't believe she is graduating in 2 weeks. She was our premie.She was in the hospital for 2 weeks .
> When is your GD graduating? When is her prom?


It must make you feel good that your granddaughter looks like you. There's just something sweet about that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't know her name but I see her face often :XD:


I think she is the one that played Pat. :shock: http://screen.yahoo.com/pat-physical-evaluation-000000921.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't have any of those except the Joe Pye weed. I will have to google them.


I love my Joe Pie weed. I went out on a dig and had to have it. Had a yellow lady's slipper growing at the cabin. Guess who mow it down. Yep the love of my life. I love wild flowers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I have to confess that I love Looney Tunes cartoons. The old ones were the best! Couple of days ago, I was alone watching TV and turned the station that was showing them, on. I haven't laughed so hard in a long time. It brought me back to my childhood. Oh, the memories!


You are young at heart! I'm that way about Disney movies - especially the old ones - Cinderella, Snow White, SLeeping Beauty. I love 101 Dalmatians because of the puppies and the snow. My new favorite is Frozen. I LOVE it because the true love was not what I expected.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> ... and the powers of hell will not prevail against it! :thumbup:


That's right Sis. Never!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I even scared myself. Especially with my DD. I was in labor all weekend. Twlight sleep did a number on me. My hair was knotted up to my scalp and bruises all over. Plus I still had my belly. SCARY!


Yes, the things they don't tell you! Funny how that works. My first thought when I woke up (yes - they put me to sleep - and thank goodness they did!) was - so THAT'S what it's like.

Second thought - Yowza! :shock:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: Good to have you back.


Good to see too! I can't stand when they come here. I hope all is well with you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just got back yesterday from DD's (CB's twin). It was Grandparents' Day GS's school. Very nice! I had a good time - later saw another GS play soccer for his high school He scored a goal! It was COLD! I hadn't seen them for quite a while - it was great being there.
> 
> Today another GS had First Communion. He's in Mobile, so we couldn't get to it. DD sent pictures - very nice. I went to my church's First Communion Mass - Sarah was singing in the choir. Earlier today - 5:30 to be exact - DS and his family got up to run a 5K for families of special needs children and adults. DS ran it with his son, our drummer, who runs track and outran his dad by a pretty good amount! That's okay. I'm glad they both ran. DIL and Sarah were race directors - showing the 1K racers which way to go.
> 
> ...


You are so busy. Take your vitamins. Get plenty of rest. It is not a bit boring. We can enjoy it with you. Maybe it will be pretty for you tomorrow . We had a wonderful day here today. You always get our todays.
Good night Bon. XX ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't watched toons in awhile. Maybe I need too. We did have some good ones when we were little. No 24 hours of them either. Just a 30 minutes after school then Saturday mornings if I remember that right.


They were good cartoons then. DH loved Road Runner - and he actually grew up to be an exceptionally NON-violent person! Go figure.

Remember when the movies always showed a cartoon first? I sure loved that! Candy was a nickel from the machine, too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Bite me.


You don't want that you may get mange or something. :XD:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yay for gjz!
> :thumbup:  ♥XX♥


Thank you. I don't like continual attacks on my friends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah you two are so lucky to still have grand teens to be with. 

My oldest is in her last year of college. My youngest grand graduated last year. She is working to save money to start college soon. Imgaine that Working to go on to college.Poud of her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> ;-) Me too, CB. A total mess!


Me, too. I remember trying to call people. I couldn't get the phone to work. I dialed, and then the whole dial moved and I couldn't get the numbers right.

When I finally did, I blabbered. They should never give a phone to me after childbirth. NOt that I have to worry about that any more!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Thank you. I don't like continual attacks on my friends.


No problem. Was working on a shawl in mohair , it has been a work in progress for about how many months???


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> ... and the powers of hell will not prevail against it! :thumbup:


Right!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Bite me.


I didn't expect that! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, the things they don't tell you! Funny how that works. My first thought when I woke up (yes - they put me to sleep - and thank goodness they did!) was - so THAT'S what it's like.
> 
> Second thought - Yowza! :shock:


I was shocked I still was as fat as before. 
Were you put out with all of your kids? I mean knocked out? hehe. Once time was enough for me. Other two I was awake but with a saddle block. Where do they get the names ?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah you two are so lucky to still have grand teens to be with.
> 
> My oldest is in her last year of college. My youngest grand graduated last year. She is working to save money to start college soon. Imgaine that Working to go on to college.Poud of her.


You should be proud of her. That is wonderful she is making her own way. What is your oldest majoring in?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Edelwiss is a flower that grows in Germany . It is a little white flower on a stalk. Pop's my hubbys flower told me about it and there is a song about it.
> 
> Edelwiss , comes each morning to greet me ect.
> 
> ...


My Mom loved edelweiss and had a few plants in her rock gardens. The song Edelweiss is very popular in Austria and Germany; it was sung by Christopher Plummer in the Sound of Music


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was shocked I still was as fat as before.
> Were you put out with all of your kids? I mean knocked out? hehe. Once time was enough for me. Other two I was awake but with a saddle block. Where do they get the names ?


The names? I don't know. First one - knocked out. Second one - drugged out. Third one - tried to be awake - in delivery room I told the dr I changed my mind. He covered my eyes with a cloth - that's all it took. zzzzz..............although I did wake up a couple of times. Once I remember saying to him - as he stood at the end of the table doing heaven knows what - "What do you think you are doing!?"

He liked that one.

With the third one there were a couple of funny moments. LIke when I told the nurse the baby was coming and she said, "Oh my God" and ran for the dr. Then they were pushing me to the delivery room so fast I could picture their hair flying back behind them as we took corners on two wheels. I was slightly drugged, mind you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Thank you. I don't like continual attacks on my friends.


Just ignore them . They are not worth being upset over. They are miserable and have to take it out on people that are happy and love each other. Look at the source.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> How is your Dad and family members, gjz? Are you making a go of baking cookies, as I recall you have planned to do sometime ago?. The cookies in your avatar look absolutely scrumptious! :thumbup:


My Dad is well. He is having a fecal transplant soon...I can't believe someone thought this procedure up. It sounds like it works. I hope so...he can't continue to have diarrhea.

I wish I was making baked goods for the local bakery p, but it didn't work out. I love baking, but can't keep those things in my house!!

I have lost 10 pounds in the last 2 1/2 months. I have hired a trainer. She pushes me so hard! I feel great! However, my body hurts...hopefully, that will change in a little while.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It's great to have you back, gjz! I think we all figured you were doing something productive. Good luck with your blanket.


Nope...not productive, just lazy, I am sure. I am glad to be back. Hope I haven't caused angst.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The names? I don't know. First one - knocked out. Second one - drugged out. Third one - tried to be awake - in delivery room I told the dr I changed my mind. He covered my eyes with a cloth - that's all it took. zzzzz..............although I did wake up a couple of times. Once I remember saying to him - as he stood at the end of the table doing heaven knows what - "What do you think you are doing!?"
> 
> He liked that one.
> 
> With the third one there were a couple of funny moments. LIke when I told the nurse the baby was coming and she said, "Oh my God" and ran for the dr. Then they were pushing me to the delivery room so fast I could picture their hair flying back behind them as we to corners on two wheels. I was slightly drugged, mind you.


Oh I am falling off my chair laughing. Your description has me in tears.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> My Dad is well. He is having a fecal transplant soon...I can't believe someone thought this procedure up. It sounds like it works. I hope so...he can't continue to have diarrhea.
> 
> I wish I was making baked goods for the local bakery p, but it didn't work out. I love baking, but can't keep those things in my house!!
> 
> I have lost 10 pounds in the last 2 1/2 months. I have hired a trainer. She pushes me so hard! I feel great! However, my body hurts...hopefully, that will change in a little while.


Wow - good for you, gjz!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Nope...not productive, just lazy, I am sure. I am glad to be back. Hope I haven't caused angst.


Nay we can not get an a grace on here. We are to busy having our happy times.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am falling off my chair laughing. Your description has me in tears.


It was pretty crazy! And this was not a fast labor either! At one point, I told the dr taking care of the lady next to me that the baby was coming. (I had never experienced this before - it was rather astounding!) He said, "They're getting the doctor now - I'm sure they'll find him soon." WHAT? Find him? He's lost? I thought he was in the waiting room reading magazines.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Me, too. I remember trying to call people. I couldn't get the phone to work. I dialed, and then the whole dial moved and I couldn't get the numbers right.
> 
> When I finally did, I blabbered. They should never give a phone to me after childbirth. NOt that I have to worry about that any more!


Oh funny.They let me go to the bathroom and I fell off the toilet. Ha they found me later. I don't remember maybe that is why. I thought I was in the grave and they were all looking down on me from above. It was terrible. Then they did like they do on the movies and shoveled my bed into the doors. Why didn't they push the button instead of using my bed to open the doors. I was in the back so long my mother asked the janitor to check on me. :lol: Then I had to hear how my whole family was having a hard time in the waiting room. I guess I was having a good time in labor. :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> My Dad is well. He is having a fecal transplant soon...I can't believe someone thought this procedure up. It sounds like it works. I hope so...he can't continue to have diarrhea.
> 
> I wish I was making baked goods for the local bakery p, but it didn't work out. I love baking, but can't keep those things in my house!!
> 
> I have lost 10 pounds in the last 2 1/2 months. I have hired a trainer. She pushes me so hard! I feel great! However, my body hurts...hopefully, that will change in a little while.


whhhhhattt? I hope I never had to have that.
Girl you can come do my baking I would keep you from eating it. :shock: :lol:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, Gjz. Maybe one of your friends will oblige?


Once again...go away.

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over...
Is that what you are trying to prove?... That you are insane? Stop it. Go away.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh funny.They let me go to the bathroom and I fell off the toilet. Ha they found me later. I don't remember maybe that is why. I thought I was in the grave and they were all looking down on me from above. It was terrible. Then they did like they do on the movies and shoveled my bed into the doors. Why didn't they push the button instead of using my bed to open the doors. I was in the back so long my mother asked the janitor to check on me. :lol: Then I had to hear how my whole family was having a hard time in the waiting room. I guess I was having a good time in labor. :shock: :roll: :lol:


Things that weren't funny then - but now - I can just picture them banging into the doors. Sheesh!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am falling off my chair laughing. Your description has me in tears.


Oh I missed that post. Too funny Bon. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh funny.They let me go to the bathroom and I fell off the toilet. Ha they found me later. I don't remember maybe that is why. I thought I was in the grave and they were all looking down on me from above. It was terrible. Then they did like they do on the movies and shoveled my bed into the doors. Why didn't they push the button instead of using my bed to open the doors. I was in the back so long my mother asked the janitor to check on me. :lol: Then I had to hear how my whole family was having a hard time in the waiting room. I guess I was having a good time in labor. :shock: :roll: :lol:


They found you...........later? Uh-oh - that doesn't sound good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> whhhhhattt? I hope I never had to have that.
> Girl you can come do my baking I would keep you from eating it. :shock: :lol:


I've heard of that transplant.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My Mom loved edelweiss and had a few plants in her rock gardens. The song Edelweiss is very popular in Austria and Germany; it was sung by Christopher Plummer in the Sound of Music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Childbirth is a trip. The things we women go through!

And now - good night for real from my house. Sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just got back yesterday from DD's (CB's twin). It was Grandparents' Day GS's school. Very nice! I had a good time - later saw another GS play soccer for his high school He scored a goal! It was COLD! I hadn't seen them for quite a while - it was great being there.
> 
> Today another GS had First Communion. He's in Mobile, so we couldn't get to it. DD sent pictures - very nice. I went to my church's First Communion Mass - Sarah was singing in the choir. Earlier today - 5:30 to be exact - DS and his family got up to run a 5K for families of special needs children and adults. DS ran it with his son, our drummer, who runs track and outran his dad by a pretty good amount! That's okay. I'm glad they both ran. DIL and Sarah were race directors - showing the 1K racers which way to go.
> 
> ...


A busy but fun day for you Bonnie! So much going on with your grands keeps you and DH on your toes. How is DH doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> My Dad is well. He is having a fecal transplant soon...I can't believe someone thought this procedure up. It sounds like it works. I hope so...he can't continue to have diarrhea.
> 
> I wish I was making baked goods for the local bakery p, but it didn't work out. I love baking, but can't keep those things in my house!!
> 
> I have lost 10 pounds in the last 2 1/2 months. I have hired a trainer. She pushes me so hard! I feel great! However, my body hurts...hopefully, that will change in a little while.


Ah now I know where those 10 lbs came from. and I did not even push that hard to get them.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> whhhhhattt? I hope I never had to have that.
> Girl you can come do my baking I would keep you from eating it. :shock: :lol:


Tell me what you want and I will send it your way!!! Anytime, anywhere! I am playing around with pickling different things right now...my husband thinks I am weird! Raspberries in vinegar, pickles, I am going to try making some orange bitters...not sure I like it, but it sounds fun!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

gjz said:


> Once again...go away.
> 
> The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over...
> Is that what you are trying to prove?... That you are insane? Stop it. Go away.


Sorry once again, Gjz--but no dice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Things that weren't funny then - but now - I can just picture them banging into the doors. Sheesh!


My first son was breech so I had to let all the nurses studying to be a nurse watch. I was suppose to do the Lamaze technique breathing and not pushing. Dh was suppose to be my coach. He was suppose to use a tennis ball to rub on my back. Instead he bounced it on the fall and off the wall. That was more than slightly irritating . He was suppose to give me ice chips. He split them on me. The worse thing he did was watch the monitor and tell me how hard the pains were to look they went way over the charts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> She will graduate on May 17. Her prom was a week or two ago. I tried to post her picture on FB, but I think she must have privacy settings that prevent it. My unbiased opinion is that she looked beautiful! And waaay too grown up.


I'm sure she was beautiful Bonnie. Such a happy, promising time in her life :thumbup: Has she made plans for what she would like to do in future?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Tell me what you want and I will send it your way!!! Anytime, anywhere! I am playing around with pickling different things right now...my husband thinks I am weird! Raspberries in vinegar, pickles, I am going to try making some orange bitters...not sure I like it, but it sounds fun!


That sounds good. Raspberries in vinegars sounds yummy. One of my friends had strawberries in sugar and Balsamic vinegar today over pound cake.
.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think she is the one that played Pat. :shock: http://screen.yahoo.com/pat-physical-evaluation-000000921.html


video isn't available in Canada


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You are young at heart! I'm that way about Disney movies - especially the old ones - Cinderella, Snow White, SLeeping Beauty. I love 101 Dalmatians because of the puppies and the snow. My new favorite is Frozen. I LOVE it because the true love was not what I expected.


and your grands love it too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> video isn't available in Canada


You didn't miss anything.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My three were so easy compared to what I hear others go through. They gave me a hypo with my first one with out asking, I could no longer feel any labor pains. I had to feel my stomach so I could tell when I had a contraction. Next one, It was so fast there was no pause between head and shoulders. Third one was in the hospital 45 min. I did tell them several times, no pain medicine. I have a very high tolerance for pain.


Apparently you do.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah you two are so lucky to still have grand teens to be with.
> 
> My oldest is in her last year of college. My youngest grand graduated last year. She is working to save money to start college soon. Imgaine that Working to go on to college.Poud of her.


So you should be Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No problem. Was working on a shawl in mohair , it has been a work in progress for about how many months???


Just the last few rows Yarnie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So you should be Yarnie!


I am but miss them being young and having them around. They are in their adult stage now life has become a busy time for them. Not complaining it is just life as it should be.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Just the last few rows Yarnie?


O.k. every other row.  :lol:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds good. Raspberries in vinegars sounds yummy. One of my friends had strawberries in sugar and Balsamic vinegar today over pound cake.
> .


Ooh...that sounds good. I thought I would add this to vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Ooh...that sounds good. I thought I would add this to vanilla ice cream.


that sounds good too.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I am but miss them being young and having them around. They are in their adult stage now life has become a busy time for them. Not complaining it is just life as it should be.


I understand your statement. My youngest doesn't contact us as much as I would like...then I realize, I probably didn't contact my family as much as they would have liked. It is life as it should be. I'm not going to be around forever.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am going to bed. I am already asleep. I hope you get more time to come back home. You are missed when you are not here gjz. &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you grow any WCK?
> 
> Thanks for the song It makes me laugh just listening to it.
> 
> one should never never sing unless one knows how to prounouce the word right.


I've never tried edelweiss plants here. I should check it out, it would make Mom very happy.

I've mispronounced more than my share of German words and given family a good laugh or a very puzzled look.

donkey doo doo = Eselmist :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never tried edelweiss plants here. I should check it out, it would make Mom very happy.
> 
> I've mispronounced more than my share of German words and given family a good laugh or a very puzzled look.
> 
> donkey doo doo = Eselmist :lol:


Oh you are to kind donkey doo doo. try singing that as that song mentions it more then once or twice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My first son was breech so I had to let all the nurses studying to be a nurse watch. I was suppose to do the Lamaze technique breathing and not pushing. Dh was suppose to be my coach. He was suppose to use a tennis ball to rub on my back. Instead he bounced it on the fall and off the wall. That was more than slightly irritating . He was suppose to give me ice chips. He split them on me. The worse thing he did was watch the monitor and tell me how hard the pains were to look they went way over the charts.


 :shock: you're a good wife CB - he survived!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> I understand your statement. My youngest doesn't contact us as much as I would like...then I realize, I probably didn't contact my family as much as they would have liked. It is life as it should be. I'm not going to be around forever.


Isn't that the truth. We all did it and now we understand what our parents meant when they said it the words . I miss you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I hope you do find some Edelweiss and plant it. That would be a nice gift for your mom. To know that you had them too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I hate to sleep and run. But if I don't run I will be a sleep

So until tomorrow Have a good night and sleep with a plump pillow.

God Bless.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I hate to sleep and run. But if I don't run I will be a sleep
> 
> So until tomorrow Have a good night and sleep with a plump pillow.
> 
> God Bless.


Sleep well everyone! I'm off to the Land of Nod too!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Benny King died,I love his songs. My favorite "This magic Moment."
> 
> I know everyone loves his "Stand by me", I do to. But "This Magic Moment, oh such nice memeories of a young boyfriend and it was love for ever. Ya know like when you are young and he is it.


I loved his works too. That was good music.

I was thinking yesterday about how DH and I spent our lives in the summer when we were young. All I worried about was getting ready to go to the pool, listening to good music, and later getting ready to go on a date to the miniature golf course or the local root beer stand. Nothing fancy, but I never tired of it. It was freedom from adults and chores and school, and it was lovely. I wish I had one day like that today. Even when on vacation, I am worrying about what I'll fix for supper or something like that. Does anyone else remember summer that way?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for asking CB; my parents are doing fairly well. Their taxes got done fairly quickly and then we went through more old pics and documents. I brought some real treasures back home to scan, including old pics of my great grandparents, grandparents and parents when they were kids. Also some family documents.
> 
> I'll post some of them when I've scanned them. I know Yarnie did a lot of work on her family history so she can give me some advice on how to go further.
> 
> Much as I love spending time with my parents and brothers, I'm very happy to be home again.


I have done some genealogy work during the last year too. It appears to me there are two main sites:

http://home.ancestry.com/?s_kwcid=www+ancesty.com&gclid=CIPnn7G9pcUCFYI8aQoddAwALw&o_xid=57465&o_lid=57465&o_sch=Paid+Search++Brand

and the LDS site:

http://familysearch.org/?cid=HP14FS

Ancestry is a paid site and the LDS site is free but often more complete if you are patient. If you wait (Memorial Day possibly or the 4th of July) you may find Ancestry is free for a short time. I wanted to do research on my maternal great-grandparents, who lived in the state of Washington before it was a state. I couldn't get anything on Ancestry, but got any generations back on the free LDS site. Ancestry is a big religious issue for them, so they have the research available.

I also got farther on the LDS site for my father's family. Ancestry had his family info back to Jamestown in the mid-1500's because someone had run the research for a DAR qualification search to prove how long they'd been in this country. But it stopped at immigration from England. The LDS site took me back to England and Brittany to the 1100's. I even found a will giving or of his ancestors money in lieu of land, which he probably used to emigrate. It was great to see such an old document.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

gjz said:


> Tell me what you want and I will send it your way!!! Anytime, anywhere! I am playing around with pickling different things right now...my husband thinks I am weird! Raspberries in vinegar, pickles, I am going to try making some orange bitters...not sure I like it, but it sounds fun!


I saw a mention of cantelope pickles yesterday. I didn't know you could pickle that. It didn't sound like a hard process, but I can't imagine what it tastes like.

I put up raspberry sauce last year when the local market had a big sale on raspberries. It isn't done with vinegar but is so good over ice cream.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Me, too. I remember trying to call people. I couldn't get the phone to work. I dialed, and then the whole dial moved and I couldn't get the numbers right.
> 
> When I finally did, I blabbered. They should never give a phone to me after childbirth. NOt that I have to worry about that any more!


My first was an emergency C-section, for which I was totally unprepared. Was in tremendous pain following the surgery, so naturally, the in laws show up to meet me, for the first time (long story, they lived out of state). When I say I was TOTAL mess, you have no idea how awful a new mother can look when she's in paralyzing pain. That was 40 yrs ago, things have improved, and in-laws realized that that was not my every-day appearance.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> My Dad is well. He is having a fecal transplant soon...I can't believe someone thought this procedure up. It sounds like it works. I hope so...he can't continue to have diarrhea.
> 
> I wish I was making baked goods for the local bakery p, but it didn't work out. I love baking, but can't keep those things in my house!!
> 
> I have lost 10 pounds in the last 2 1/2 months. I have hired a trainer. She pushes me so hard! I feel great! However, my body hurts...hopefully, that will change in a little while.


Sounds like you're busy and doing great things to improve your health and body. What's that saying, No Pain, No Gain?
Never heard of fecal transplant. Hope it is successful, diarrhea can be serious if not taken care of.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A busy but fun day for you Bonnie! So much going on with your grands keeps you and DH on your toes. How is DH doing?


He seems to feel better every day! We have to go back week after next to get results of bone marrow biopsy. Then we go happily on our way, or he has some more treatment. That treatment is much easier than usual chemo, though - doesn't lower blood counts. It's more of a preventive. We hope he won't need it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My first son was breech so I had to let all the nurses studying to be a nurse watch. I was suppose to do the Lamaze technique breathing and not pushing. Dh was suppose to be my coach. He was suppose to use a tennis ball to rub on my back. Instead he bounced it on the fall and off the wall. That was more than slightly irritating . He was suppose to give me ice chips. He split them on me. The worse thing he did was watch the monitor and tell me how hard the pains were to look they went way over the charts.


My DH couldn't be there - just not up to it. He came in the room once and heard the woman next to me kind of moaning. He said, "You can't tell me that's not pain." This was our first baby, about halfway into labor. Thanks, pal. Go wait outside - I can't stand to see you suffer! :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sure she was beautiful Bonnie. Such a happy, promising time in her life :thumbup: Has she made plans for what she would like to do in future?


Thanks, WCK. She'd like to be a nurse. She's going to University of Tennessee in Chattanooga. So is her boyfriend. Uh-oh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My first son was breech so I had to let all the nurses studying to be a nurse watch. I was suppose to do the Lamaze technique breathing and not pushing. Dh was suppose to be my coach. He was suppose to use a tennis ball to rub on my back. Instead he bounced it on the fall and off the wall. That was more than slightly irritating . He was suppose to give me ice chips. He split them on me. The worse thing he did was watch the monitor and tell me how hard the pains were to look they went way over the charts.


Oh, breech. It's good you didn't have to have a c-section.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My DH couldn't be there - just not up to it. He came in the room once and heard the woman next to me kind of moaning. He said, "You can't tell me that's not pain." This was our first baby, about halfway into labor. Thanks, pal. Go wait outside - I can't stand to see you suffer! :roll:


My DH was supposed to be with me in the labor room also, but was saved 'the pain' by my emergency C-section. I think he was secretly happy that he didn't have to witness my pain. ;-)


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> She'd like to be a nurse. She's going to University of Tennessee in Chattanooga. So is her boyfriend. Uh-oh.


My GS is going to IU in the fall. So is the girl he took to the prom. I am not worried though. He tells me they are just friends. I told him to treat her well at the prom because he may find he needs a friend or a date for an event at college. It's always good to have someone who knows you at a big school. I am glad he isn't serious about anyone. It seems to me that many young people are just not into intense relationships as early as some in our generation were. I know some kids today are, but not as many.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am but miss them being young and having them around. They are in their adult stage now life has become a busy time for them. Not complaining it is just life as it should be.


I know I'm going to miss that, too, Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> I understand your statement. My youngest doesn't contact us as much as I would like...then I realize, I probably didn't contact my family as much as they would have liked. It is life as it should be. I'm not going to be around forever.


That's how I feel about our youngest living far away. They want to go back overseas. But I can't complain -I moved away from my family, too. And never thought much about it - never realized how much we were missed until now when we're doing the missing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never tried edelweiss plants here. I should check it out, it would make Mom very happy.
> 
> I've mispronounced more than my share of German words and given family a good laugh or a very puzzled look.
> 
> donkey doo doo = Eselmist :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't that the truth. We all did it and now we understand what our parents meant when they said it the words . I miss you.


You're making me cry, Yarnie. It's so true - we didn't realize.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I loved his works too. That was good music.
> 
> I was thinking yesterday about how DH and I spent our lives in the summer when we were young. All I worried about was getting ready to go to the pool, listening to good music, and later getting ready to go on a date to the miniature golf course or the local root beer stand. Nothing fancy, but I never tired of it. It was freedom from adults and chores and school, and it was lovely. I wish I had one day like that today. Even when on vacation, I am worrying about what I'll fix for supper or something like that. Does anyone else remember summer that way?


Yes. There are so many days I'd like to relive. Those were the days when anything was possible!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have done some genealogy work during the last year too. It appears to me there are two main sites:
> 
> http://home.ancestry.com/?s_kwcid=www+ancesty.com&gclid=CIPnn7G9pcUCFYI8aQoddAwALw&o_xid=57465&o_lid=57465&o_sch=Paid+Search++Brand
> 
> ...


Very interesting! Thanks for the websites.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My first was an emergency C-section, for which I was totally unprepared. Was in tremendous pain following the surgery, so naturally, the in laws show up to meet me, for the first time (long story, they lived out of state). When I say I was TOTAL mess, you have no idea how awful a new mother can look when she's in paralyzing pain. That was 40 yrs ago, things have improved, and in-laws realized that that was not my every-day appearance.


I hope your baby was okay. Frightening.

They have improved, but my DD has had 5 c-sections, and she still says for the first day, maybe two, afterward she can't even think straight for the pain. And she has a high pain threshhold. She said she can't even think to ask for pain meds. Not like her at all. I could never be so brave as to have 5 c-sections! She's my adventurer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My DH was supposed to be with me in the labor room also, but was saved 'the pain' by my emergency C-section. I think he was secretly happy that he didn't have to witness my pain. ;-)


It must be very hard to watch your wife in childbirth. My son-in-law has been in the OR for all five c-sections. It's made a lasting impression on the poor guy. He's kind of squeamish.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My DH was supposed to be with me in the labor room also, but was saved 'the pain' by my emergency C-section. I think he was secretly happy that he didn't have to witness my pain. ;-)


That must have been a harrowing experience - emergency c-section. I hear they can do it in two minutes if they have to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I loved his works too. That was good music.
> 
> I was thinking yesterday about how DH and I spent our lives in the summer when we were young. All I worried about was getting ready to go to the pool, listening to good music, and later getting ready to go on a date to the miniature golf course or the local root beer stand. Nothing fancy, but I never tired of it. It was freedom from adults and chores and school, and it was lovely. I wish I had one day like that today. Even when on vacation, I am worrying about what I'll fix for supper or something like that. Does anyone else remember summer that way?


And why were we in such a hurry to grow up? Wish I did too just one day though would have to have more.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My GS is going to IU in the fall. So is the girl he took to the prom. I am not worried though. He tells me they are just friends. I told him to treat her well at the prom because he may find he needs a friend or a date for an event at college. It's always good to have someone who knows you at a big school. I am glad he isn't serious about anyone. It seems to me that many young people are just not into intense relationships as early as some in our generation were. I know some kids today are, but not as many.


Our GD and her very nice boyfriend have been dating for a while. I guess college will tell the tale. I don't know what he's majoring in - I should ask her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have done some genealogy work during the last year too. It appears to me there are two main sites:
> 
> http://home.ancestry.com/?s_kwcid=www+ancesty.com&gclid=CIPnn7G9pcUCFYI8aQoddAwALw&o_xid=57465&o_lid=57465&o_sch=Paid+Search++Brand
> 
> ...


Have used both. There are two more. One I forgot the name for the other is Roots Web.

I also found that most states have a genalogy sites. I found it in the state I was born in. Even found newspaper deaths that were put on line.

Also Ancestry has a site that is a search site for countries in Europe, ect. Cost a bit more , but son gave it to me as a birthday gift. 
Also if you have a historical site near you you can get lost in stacks and old newspapers, ect. I even found old phone books listing grandparents phone numbers.

Our library offers Ancestry free. 
Even going on internet and just typing in names of grandparents can led you to other places where someone may all ready have done line of their last name and it is part of your family history too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have had a c-section and was not something I talk about.

But could not contribute any thing about child birth. Both were easy. Not long labor and asking what was for breakfast after. 

Now the weight part that was a different story.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have had a c-section and was not something I talk about.
> 
> But could not contribute any thing about child birth. Both were easy. Not long labor and asking what was for breakfast after.
> 
> Now the weight part that was a different story.


My mother was in labor for 3 days. I was a breech baby. The doctor never showed up because he was an alcoholic. I was finally born because the nurse sat on my mother's stomach. This was years ago... I know things are different now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're making me cry, Yarnie. It's so true - we didn't realize.


Oh I didn't mean to make you cry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My mother was in labor for 3 days. I was a breech baby. The doctor never showed up because he was an alcoholic. I was finally born because the nurse sat on my mother's stomach. This was years ago... I know things are different now.


Oh my gosh, that had to be horrible for her. I would not have wanted another child if that was me going through it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I loved his works too. That was good music.
> 
> I was thinking yesterday about how DH and I spent our lives in the summer when we were young. All I worried about was getting ready to go to the pool, listening to good music, and later getting ready to go on a date to the miniature golf course or the local root beer stand. Nothing fancy, but I never tired of it. It was freedom from adults and chores and school, and it was lovely. I wish I had one day like that today. Even when on vacation, I am worrying about what I'll fix for supper or something like that. Does anyone else remember summer that way?


I enjoyed my summers too. Going to the pool, riding bikes, Sundays at the park or one of the many lakes, Friday nights at the drive-in movies. When I was 16, I got a part-time job during the school term that became almost full time during the summers. But still had lots of fun in the evenings, had some extra money to spend and saved for university.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Sunday everyone. I hope you`re having a wonderful day where you are.
Today for the first time this season I`m wearing shorts. It feels a bit strange LOL
Hubby started to mow the yard, but the battery died on the mower. He tried charging it up, but it`s as dead as a doornail. He only bought it last year too. So hubby has gone to Autozone to buy another one. He`s not a happy camper today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> He seems to feel better every day! We have to go back week after next to get results of bone marrow biopsy. Then we go happily on our way, or he has some more treatment. That treatment is much easier than usual chemo, though - doesn't lower blood counts. It's more of a preventive. We hope he won't need it.


Glad to hear that life is going back to normal in your house. Means a nice summer to look forward too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have done some genealogy work during the last year too. It appears to me there are two main sites:
> 
> http://home.ancestry.com/?s_kwcid=www+ancesty.com&gclid=CIPnn7G9pcUCFYI8aQoddAwALw&o_xid=57465&o_lid=57465&o_sch=Paid+Search++Brand
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info KC. Looking back into family histories has been an interesting experience. We did get an Ancestry membership in Jan. and have found some really good info. I haven't looked at the LDS site yet but will tell DH about it - most of his ancestors came from England and Ireland.

DH already had quite a bit of info on his family history. When his mother was alive, she kept in touch with many of her extended family back in England. DH had also met some of them when visiting the UK but they generally lost touch after his Mom died.

Info on my side was patchy but I did find someone on Ancestry that had quite a bit of info on my paternal grandmother's side of the family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> My first was an emergency C-section, for which I was totally unprepared. Was in tremendous pain following the surgery, so naturally, the in laws show up to meet me, for the first time (long story, they lived out of state). When I say I was TOTAL mess, you have no idea how awful a new mother can look when she's in paralyzing pain. That was 40 yrs ago, things have improved, and in-laws realized that that was not my every-day appearance.


Jokim, that must have been a terrifying experience for a first time Mom.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> He seems to feel better every day! We have to go back week after next to get results of bone marrow biopsy. Then we go happily on our way, or he has some more treatment. That treatment is much easier than usual chemo, though - doesn't lower blood counts. It's more of a preventive. We hope he won't need it.


Good news!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh, that had to be horrible for her. I would not have wanted another child if that was me going through it.


I was supposed to have a brother. She had a miscarriage with him. After that she said no more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope your baby was okay. Frightening.
> 
> They have improved, but my DD has had 5 c-sections, and she still says for the first day, maybe two, afterward she can't even think straight for the pain. And she has a high pain threshhold. She said she can't even think to ask for pain meds. Not like her at all. I could never be so brave as to have 5 c-sections! She's my adventurer.


5!! Medical technology has sure advanced; many years ago, a friend had a c-section for her second child and was told that she could only risk 1 more pregnancy without fear of rupturing her uterus.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope your baby was okay. Frightening.
> 
> They have improved, but my DD has had 5 c-sections, and she still says for the first day, maybe two, afterward she can't even think straight for the pain. And she has a high pain threshhold. She said she can't even think to ask for pain meds. Not like her at all. I could never be so brave as to have 5 c-sections! She's my adventurer.


Sorry, was too wrapped up in myself again, and forgot to tell you that my DD's umbilical cord was wrapped 3 times around her neck. She was in distress, therefore, the C-section. She was fine, just 24 hrs. in an incubator for observation. My second and last was also a C-section. That went very smoothly. Walked few hrs after surgery and was home in 3 days vs. 9 days with DD.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That must have been a harrowing experience - emergency c-section. I hear they can do it in two minutes if they have to.


I think they did in less than 45 min.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> My mother was in labor for 3 days. I was a breech baby. The doctor never showed up because he was an alcoholic. I was finally born because the nurse sat on my mother's stomach. This was years ago... I know things are different now.


OMG LL - how frightening for your parents, especially your Mom!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> OMG LL - how frightening for your parents, especially your Mom!


Yes, it was terrible. Five years after I was born she had breast cancer. She was supposed to die but conquered it. My mother was always sickly after that. Lungs next.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I hope you`re having a wonderful day where you are.
> Today for the first time this season I`m wearing shorts. It feels a bit strange LOL
> Hubby started to mow the yard, but the battery died on the mower. He tried charging it up, but it`s as dead as a doornail. He only bought it last year too. So hubby has gone to Autozone to buy another one. He`s not a happy camper today.


I'm so glad you've finally got some warm weather Wendy. Hope you enjoy your day and that DH gets his mower working.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sorry, was too wrapped up in myself again, and forgot to tell you that my DD's umbilical cord was wrapped 3 times around her neck. She was in distress, therefore, the C-section. She was fine, just 24 hrs. in an incubator for observation. My second and last was also a C-section. That went very smoothly. Walked few hrs after surgery and was home in 3 days vs. 9 days with DD.♥


That had to be very scary for you . I would have been more then upset to think about my child who I just gave birth to was in any way in distress.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My mother was in labor for 3 days. I was a breech baby. The doctor never showed up because he was an alcoholic. I was finally born because the nurse sat on my mother's stomach. This was years ago... I know things are different now.


Your poor Mom, LL. Breech birth is very painful. My aunt's first baby, my cousin, was breech.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Your poor Mom, LL. Breech birth is very painful. My aunt's first baby, my cousin, was breech.


Yes, very painful. She had no drugs or help from a doctor. I guess she could have died.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I hope you`re having a wonderful day where you are.
> Today for the first time this season I`m wearing shorts. It feels a bit strange LOL
> Hubby started to mow the yard, but the battery died on the mower. He tried charging it up, but it`s as dead as a doornail. He only bought it last year too. So hubby has gone to Autozone to buy another one. He`s not a happy camper today.


Oh WEBee you make me laugh, short and strange too. At least it is warming up for you.

Poor Hubby they all get so upset when they have to go into repair mode. Mine goes banana's . This morning major upset was Mope. It wouldn't start with just pushing button, he astcual had to pull on the pedal up and down he claims 30 times to get it started. Then rode it around it was fine. But my gosh the button didn't work. Woe is me time for h im.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> 5!! Medical technology has sure advanced; many years ago, a friend had a c-section for her second child and was told that she could only risk 1 more pregnancy without fear of rupturing her uterus.


I was told the same thing. 2 possibly 3 C-sections at most, is all I could handle.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it was terrible. Five years after I was born she had breast cancer. She was supposed to die but conquered it. My mother was always sickly after that. Lungs next.


Your Mom had to endure a lot; she must have had a very strong spirit. I'm sorry that your Mom was ill for so much of your childhood - that must have been so scary for a little girl.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Your poor Mom, LL. Breech birth is very painful. My aunt's first baby, my cousin, was breech.


While I was carrying my first son he was so heavy I had to wear a girdle. I felt like he was going to fall out the whole time. He was born butt first . I had a good dr that was able to turn him that far. He came out all bruised from the handling. I was awake so saw his butt before I saw his head. :lol: 
My last son had the hiccups the whole time I was carrying him and he did flips. Anyone looking at my belly could see him moving me all around. He is still hyper.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That had to be very scary for you . I would have been more then upset to think about my child who I just gave birth to was in any way in distress.


I prayed the whole time (9 days) I was in the hospital. But, I had the most wonderful bonding time with my baby once we came home. DH worked all day and DD and I bonded tenderly. If there were days I wish I could relive, it would be when my children were preschool age. I absolutely loved having them with me always.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I was told the same thing. 2 possibly 3 C-sections at most, is all I could handle.


I was told I could never have another child. My insides were rip to peices. Do notlike to remember it at all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I prayed the whole time (9 days) I was in the hospital. But, I had the most wonderful bonding time with my baby once we came home. DH worked all day and DD and I bonded tenderly. If there were days I wish I could relive, it would be when my children were preschool age. I absolutely loved having them with me always.


Thank you for sharing. You are so lucky!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was told I could never have another child. My insides were rip to peices. Do notlike to remember it at all.


Oh, how sorry I am. You must have had terrible pain.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WEBee you make me laugh, short and strange too. At least it is warming up for you.
> 
> Poor Hubby they all get so upset when they have to go into repair mode. Mine goes banana's . This morning major upset was Mope. It wouldn't start with just pushing button, he astcual had to pull on the pedal up and down he claims 30 times to get it started. Then rode it around it was fine. But my gosh the button didn't work. Woe is me time for h im.


That funny Yarnie. I am very patient with most things, but when it is something mechanical, I want it to work the way it is supposed to without any problems or it is "woe is me time".  DH used to work away from home a lot so it used to be my problem -- but not anymore!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I was told I could never have another child. My insides were rip to peices. Do notlike to remember it at all.


Yarnie, I'm so very sorry.... Hugs


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That funny Yarnie. I am very patient with most things, but when it is something mechanical, I want it to work the way it is supposed to without any problems or it is "woe is me time".  DH used to work away from home a lot so it used to be my problem -- but not anymore!


But as women we can get to the problem and firgure away to make it work. Am sure your woe is me time was least then a mans would be. Mine can carry it on even after it is fix.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Testy, testy. Open your eyes and ears, Solowey--maybe you'll learn something.


My eyes and ears are open, that is why I know for certain that you and your group have NOTHING to offer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, I'm so very sorry.... Hugs


Yes, Yarnlady. Hugs. I am also so sorry.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we had a potluck lunch at my cousin's church fellowship hall. I made a gooey cake and brought most of it back home. So many good things to eat. I usually make the bread but with the prom last night I didn't want to get up to bake it this morning.
> I kept my steamer after all. I was not letting it heat up long enough. I used it yesterday and love it now.


CB, if you need more practice using your steamer, I'm offering my floors. :XD: :XD: :XD:

It sounds like you had a nice reunion. What is gooey cake?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My eyes and ears are open, that is why I know for certain that you and your group have NOTHING to offer.


Oh you are so  Right 

But then you have always know it what is right I mean


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, Yarnlady. Hugs. I am also so sorry.


thank you . How are you doing? Hope things are setteling a bit for you. Know it has been hard on you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, I'm so very sorry.... Hugs


Thank you hugs are the best thing aren't they.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thank you . How are you doing? Hope things are setteling a bit for you. Know it has been hard on you.


Yes, Yarnlady. Kind of settling in. We must move in a few months. I have my worries that do not go away...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, Yarnlady. Kind of settling in. We must move in a few months. I have my worries that do not go away...


one day at a time. How many worries have come true? So let go of them and enjoy today. It is nice out, spring is here. Think on the good things. Do you hear me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> WeBe, I have cut plastic colored straws into small rounds when using small needles or just use different colored thread with a slip knot making a loop which works with larger needles. I know the plastic purchased ones are nice, but I didn't know they sold markers until a friend gave me some for a birthday present. I have friends who we give inexpensive gifts but are useful. One year I got jacks! I played with them until a GD wanted them! They were fun!


I absolutely love jacks. Growing up we use to play them all the time. We would have 4-6 matches going on at once. It was great having so many kids in the neighborhood.

One summer we were visiting cousins at their lakeside cottage. Naturally, we started playing jacks on their wooden porch. We used a scrap piece of linoleum for the jacks and sat around that. My cousin just sat on the wood deck, without the protection of a towel, and ended up getting oodles of small splinters in her thighs and butt. It took her mother at least an hour to get them all out, with her crying through out. Oh the memories.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I loved his works too. That was good music.
> 
> I was thinking yesterday about how DH and I spent our lives in the summer when we were young. All I worried about was getting ready to go to the pool, listening to good music, and later getting ready to go on a date to the miniature golf course or the local root beer stand. Nothing fancy, but I never tired of it. It was freedom from adults and chores and school, and it was lovely. I wish I had one day like that today. Even when on vacation, I am worrying about what I'll fix for supper or something like that. Does anyone else remember summer that way?


Yes I do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My DH couldn't be there - just not up to it. He came in the room once and heard the woman next to me kind of moaning. He said, "You can't tell me that's not pain." This was our first baby, about halfway into labor. Thanks, pal. Go wait outside - I can't stand to see you suffer! :roll:


Dh handles the last 2 pretty good. Our first he cried a lot.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I read that they are waiting until the Queen has met her new great granddaughter before announcing the name. What a happy time for them all.


I loved that the Queen was wearing all pink. I remember one interview with Prince William when asked what kind of Grandma the Queen was he said she was great and had quite a wonderful sense of humor. She looked so happy in the picture.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My DH was supposed to be with me in the labor room also, but was saved 'the pain' by my emergency C-section. I think he was secretly happy that he didn't have to witness my pain. ;-)


DS # was with my DIL with her C's also SIL with my DD. Apparently it is the fad to have a C section now. I wouldn't want it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My mother was in labor for 3 days. I was a breech baby. The doctor never showed up because he was an alcoholic. I was finally born because the nurse sat on my mother's stomach. This was years ago... I know things are different now.


I am glad you made it thru that LL. Your poor mother. With the saddle block they had a big fat nurse just for that. :shock:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wasn't that a beautiful baby girl. She looked like a doll. Kate is so beautiful to just have had a baby. How in the world? I looked terrible after child birth.


I'm sure Kate had a whole team get her ready for that appearance outside the hospital. They certainly discharged her quickly.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I was supposed to have a brother. She had a miscarriage with him. After that she said no more.


I sorry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, if you need more practice using your steamer, I'm offering my floors. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> It sounds like you had a nice reunion. What is gooey cake?


Ok I will bring my machine up and do your floors. A gooey cake is a crust with cream cheese (ha) powdered sugar and egg mixture on top. You can make it many different ways. I used the yellow cake mix for my base. Chocolate is good too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

gjz said:


> Nope...not productive, just lazy, I am sure. I am glad to be back. Hope I haven't caused angst.


Welcome back. Sounds like you have been keeping busy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you made it thru that LL. Your poor mother. With the saddle block they had a big fat nurse just for that. :shock:


CB, what is a saddle block?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WEBee you make me laugh, short and strange too. At least it is warming up for you.
> 
> Poor Hubby they all get so upset when they have to go into repair mode. Mine goes banana's . This morning major upset was Mope. It wouldn't start with just pushing button, he astcual had to pull on the pedal up and down he claims 30 times to get it started. Then rode it around it was fine. But my gosh the button didn't work. Woe is me time for h im.


Yarny......with all the rain we`ve had lately, the front and back yard was like a jungle. See what I mean....just took this pic of one path hubby made in the front field with the mower


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, I frogged my afghan and restarted it. I still like the Homespun yarn, but I am using #13 needles and after knitting two skeins, I realized the width had stretched to 75 in., and I might not have enough yarn as I only had 6 skeins in my stash. I reduced my stitches cast on from 150 to 110. I think I'll have enough yarn now. I lost time on it, but it is much more likely to have a product I like. I have one huge ball of yarn as I'd joined 3 skeins. I planned to take my project with me. Hope I meet my weight limit in my luggage. I might need to take it onboard with a lifeline holding the stitches as I am not taking a chance that I'll lose my needles. I really should be packing now. See ya!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoying my second weekend of camping this season. The temp has been great, staying at 80 for both days with lots of sunshine. The wind is starting to pick up, so might not get in another kayak ride today. The water is still cold and I can feel the coldness through the inflatable kayak. I certainly don't want to capsize. I'm planning on leaving tomorrow before noon. The state parks don't get busy until Memorial Day weekend, so a few of us are taking advantage of the no crowds.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

You were smart to do that Knitty. Now with 40 less stitches on each row it won`t take as long to complete.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My eyes and ears are open, that is why I know for certain that you and your group have NOTHING to offer.


True, very true! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was told I could never have another child. My insides were rip to peices. Do notlike to remember it at all.


It is so sad when you know you can't have any more children. I wanted more, but that was not to be. :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for sharing. You are so lucky!


Thanks, LL. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But as women we can get to the problem and firgure away to make it work. Am sure your woe is me time was least then a mans would be. Mine can carry it on even after it is fix.


Absolutely right, Yarnie! We can figure out how things should work, esp. when there is no one around to ask! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> While I was carrying my first son he was so heavy I had to wear a girdle. I felt like he was going to fall out the whole time. He was born butt first . I had a good dr that was able to turn him that far. He came out all bruised from the handling. I was awake so saw his butt before I saw his head. :lol:
> My last son had the hiccups the whole time I was carrying him and he did flips. Anyone looking at my belly could see him moving me all around. He is still hyper.


That must've been very painful, CB, butt first. Probably as bad as breech.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I enjoyed my summers too. Going to the pool, riding bikes, Sundays at the park or one of the many lakes, Friday nights at the drive-in movies. When I was 16, I got a part-time job during the school term that became almost full time during the summers. But still had lots of fun in the evenings, had some extra money to spend and saved for university.


Those were the days.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> one day at a time. How many worries have come true? So let go of them and enjoy today. It is nice out, spring is here. Think on the good things. Do you hear me.


You give such good advice, Yarnie. Enjoy today, tomorrow will take care of itself, LL.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to hear that life is going back to normal in your house. Means a nice summer to look forward too.


Thanks, Yarnie. I'm looking forward to a low-key summer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DS # was with my DIL with her C's also SIL with my DD. Apparently it is the fad to have a C section now. I wouldn't want it.


A planned C-section doesn't involve any labor, but I went through labor with both of mine, the first was very serious. But it's the recuperation after a section, that is painful.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Enjoying my second weekend of camping this season. The temp has been great, staying at 80 for both days with lots of sunshine. The wind is starting to pick up, so might not get in another kayak ride today. The water is still cold and I can feel the coldness through the inflatable kayak. I certainly don't want to capsize. I'm planning on leaving tomorrow before noon. The state parks don't get busy until Memorial Day weekend, so a few of us are taking advantage of the no crowds.


Have fun, Solo and yes, it's nice without the crowds before Memorial Day and after Labor Day. That's our preferred travel time when we used to travel.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> A planned C-section doesn't involve any labor, but I went through labor with both of mine, the first was very serious. But it's the recuperation after a section, that is painful.


I wouldn't want any unnecessary surgery.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Solo - sounds like fun for the adventurous person!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> It is so sad when you know you can't have any more children. I wanted more, but that was not to be. :-(


I am so sorry, Jokim. I know you would have loved more. I feel lucky to have had four, but I was ready to end reproduction after #4 as I felt I would not be able to carry more safely. I am glad that you had your daughter and grandchildren are such a blessing.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am so sorry, Jokim. I know you would have loved more. I feel lucky to have had four, but I was ready to end reproduction after #4 as I felt I would not be able to carry more safely. I am glad that you had your daughter and grandchildren are such a blessing.


Thank you, KC. I have two healthy, adult children, one who has given me 3 beautiful granddaughters. I love the life God has chosen for me. I have learned to be happy in the present and be thankful for everything.♥ (Including my friends in Denim Country ;-) )


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, KC. I have two healthy, adult children, one who has given me 3 beautiful granddaughters. I love the life God has chosen for me. I have learned to be happy in the present and be thankful for everything.♥ (Including my friends in Denim Country ;-) )


  :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I absolutely love jacks. Growing up we use to play them all the time. We would have 4-6 matches going on at once. It was great having so many kids in the neighborhood.
> 
> One summer we were visiting cousins at their lakeside cottage. Naturally, we started playing jacks on their wooden porch. We used a scrap piece of linoleum for the jacks and sat around that. My cousin just sat on the wood deck, without the protection of a towel, and ended up getting oodles of small splinters in her thighs and butt. It took her mother at least an hour to get them all out, with her crying through out. Oh the memories.


Ouch!
I loved jacks, too. I bought a few sets for grandkids one summer and was surprised at how quickly they caught on. My mother was the master! We played a lot.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dh handles the last 2 pretty good. Our first he cried a lot.


Poor boys. They have it tough.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I loved that the Queen was wearing all pink. I remember one interview with Prince William when asked what kind of Grandma the Queen was he said she was great and had quite a wonderful sense of humor. She looked so happy in the picture.


I've heard that she's very funny and good at imitating people!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I loved that the Queen was wearing all pink. I remember one interview with Prince William when asked what kind of Grandma the Queen was he said she was great and had quite a wonderful sense of humor. She looked so happy in the picture.


I didn't see the picture - but sweet that she was in pink.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok I will bring my machine up and do your floors. A gooey cake is a crust with cream cheese (ha) powdered sugar and egg mixture on top. You can make it many different ways. I used the yellow cake mix for my base. Chocolate is good too.


THat HAS to be good!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yarny......with all the rain we`ve had lately, the front and back yard was like a jungle. See what I mean....just took this pic of one path hubby made in the front field with the mower


We had a couple of yards in our neighborhood with grass a foot high. It grew so fast with all the rain, cool temperatures, and sunshine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It is so sad when you know you can't have any more children. I wanted more, but that was not to be. :-(


I'm sure that must be sad. I took me a fairly long time to get pregnant, and that can be discouraging, but not the same as knowing it's your last.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> A planned C-section doesn't involve any labor, but I went through labor with both of mine, the first was very serious. But it's the recuperation after a section, that is painful.


Did you have to have a c-section the second time?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, KC. I have two healthy, adult children, one who has given me 3 beautiful granddaughters. I love the life God has chosen for me. I have learned to be happy in the present and be thankful for everything.♥ (Including my friends in Denim Country ;-) )


You are wise, Jokim.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just found the picture of Queen Elizabeth - no doubt about that being PINK!! I guess she's excited - she had two boys. Now a real princess to pamper!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't see the picture - but sweet that she was in pink.


The baby princess was wrapped in a lovely pink ( I think- the color was very pale) shawl and had a matching cap. Hope they announce the name soon. I've babies. And Kate and Will have beautiful babies.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just found the picture of Queen Elizabeth - no doubt about that being PINK!! I guess she's excited - she had two boys. Now a real princess to pamper!


I had hoped Prince Andrew and Sarah Fergusons daughters Beatrice and Euginie would have married and given the Queen great grand daughters by now. But they seem to prefer globe trotting rather than settle down.
The Queens only daughter Princess Anne...her daughter Zara has a daughter called Mia. Princess Annes son Peter also has a daughter. Her name is Savannah.
Princess Anne and her family prefer to keep out of the limelight.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We had a couple of yards in our neighborhood with grass a foot high. It grew so fast with all the rain, cool temperatures, and sunshine.


Is there any danger of ticks carrying lyme disease being present in such high grassy area, in your neighborhood, Bonnie? They are telling us to be careful and wear protective covering to keep skin from being exposed to ticks. It's probably just a northeast danger/warning.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you have to have a c-section the second time?


Yes, I had 2 C-sections. The 2nd was planned, but I went into labor on my planned date anyway. My ObGyn, whom I loved dearly as a professional and as a God-fearing Christian, pro-life MD, told me that at best, I could have 1 more child, but that it would be very risky for my health. DH and I opted to not risk it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Pics of one of the rhodos and Japanese Maple


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I absolutely love jacks. Growing up we use to play them all the time. We would have 4-6 matches going on at once. It was great having so many kids in the neighborhood.
> 
> One summer we were visiting cousins at their lakeside cottage. Naturally, we started playing jacks on their wooden porch. We used a scrap piece of linoleum for the jacks and sat around that. My cousin just sat on the wood deck, without the protection of a towel, and ended up getting oodles of small splinters in her thighs and butt. It took her mother at least an hour to get them all out, with her crying through out. Oh the memories.


Ouch! A memory your cousin probably wanted to forget.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Enjoying my second weekend of camping this season. The temp has been great, staying at 80 for both days with lots of sunshine. The wind is starting to pick up, so might not get in another kayak ride today. The water is still cold and I can feel the coldness through the inflatable kayak. I certainly don't want to capsize. I'm planning on leaving tomorrow before noon. The state parks don't get busy until Memorial Day weekend, so a few of us are taking advantage of the no crowds.


The 80's sounds so nice and warm but I guess the water stays cold for quite a while. Is it still cold at night?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, KC. I have two healthy, adult children, one who has given me 3 beautiful granddaughters. I love the life God has chosen for me. I have learned to be happy in the present and be thankful for everything.♥ (Including my friends in Denim Country ;-) )


 :thumbup: always good to remember our blessings!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The baby princess was wrapped in a lovely pink ( I think- the color was very pale) shawl and had a matching cap. Hope they announce the name soon. I've babies. And Kate and Will have beautiful babies.


Yes, they will have beautiful babies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pics of one of the rhodos and Japanese Maple


Beautiful!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

It is that time of year when I am even more popular than ever. Yes it is boating and swimming time at the lake. Had a house full of little ones. I had a riot, but boy am I tired. The little girl and I planted some flowers and of course her brother wanted to do so. So after we were done he and I were going to finish up with a few tomatoes. Of course in a 5 year old male that got boring fast. So I turned on the hose and he watered my garden (my lawn, my house, my walkway...) Then off to the backyard for an afternoon of swimming. It was a great time. But now my children (aka the dogs) and I are pooped and having an early bedtime.

Tomorrow helping my friend paint her bathroom. I think I am being used..............I am tall and like to paint so somehow I got roped up to do it. But made her do the taping, and will bring more for her to use to finish it. I will probably have to do it, since it is the ceiling area. We should be able to get 'er done in two days.

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> It is that time of year when I am even more popular than ever. Yes it is boating and swimming time at the lake. Had a house full of little ones. I had a riot, but boy am I tired. The little girl and I planted some flowers and of course her brother wanted to do so. So after we were done he and I were going to finish up with a few tomatoes. Of course in a 5 year old male that got boring fast. So I turned on the hose and he watered my garden (my lawn, my house, my walkway...) Then off to the backyard for an afternoon of swimming. It was a great time. But now my children (aka the dogs) and I are pooped and having an early bedtime.
> 
> ...


You are good to help her. She is doing the hard part by taping. I hope she appreciates you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, what is a saddle block?






You have to be in the last stage of labor. Then they do this to you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My eyes and ears are open, that is why I know for certain that you and your group have NOTHING to offer.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I absolutely love jacks. Growing up we use to play them all the time. We would have 4-6 matches going on at once. It was great having so many kids in the neighborhood.
> 
> One summer we were visiting cousins at their lakeside cottage. Naturally, we started playing jacks on their wooden porch. We used a scrap piece of linoleum for the jacks and sat around that. My cousin just sat on the wood deck, without the protection of a towel, and ended up getting oodles of small splinters in her thighs and butt. It took her mother at least an hour to get them all out, with her crying through out. Oh the memories.


I loved jacks too. My DD wasn't that fond of them like I was. 
Oh your poor cousin and the splinters. Ouchie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yarny......with all the rain we`ve had lately, the front and back yard was like a jungle. See what I mean....just took this pic of one path hubby made in the front field with the mower


It is pretty . Pretend you are in Wales. 
We have only mowed ours once. Praying tomorrow is the next time. We have a softball game at 12:30 so maybe after that. I love green. I have enjoyed the bees in our clover and the birds are having fun eating the weed seeds. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Enjoying my second weekend of camping this season. The temp has been great, staying at 80 for both days with lots of sunshine. The wind is starting to pick up, so might not get in another kayak ride today. The water is still cold and I can feel the coldness through the inflatable kayak. I certainly don't want to capsize. I'm planning on leaving tomorrow before noon. The state parks don't get busy until Memorial Day weekend, so a few of us are taking advantage of the no crowds.


Oh that sounds like fun. Aren't we suppose to get storms this week? Good timing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XaAX1V2pcM
> You have to be in the last stage of labor. Then they do this to you.


Yikes. It must be so painful. Boy, that was difficult to watch.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> A planned C-section doesn't involve any labor, but I went through labor with both of mine, the first was very serious. But it's the recuperation after a section, that is painful.


I am glad you and your babies made it thru all of that. My DD says the planned is the way to go. I can't believe it could be.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

westy..... your pics of your garden is stunning...beautiful pinks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, KC. I have two healthy, adult children, one who has given me 3 beautiful granddaughters. I love the life God has chosen for me. I have learned to be happy in the present and be thankful for everything.♥ (Including my friends in Denim Country ;-) )


 :-D ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Poor boys. They have it tough.


I meant my DH cried a lot. He was upset over me having a hard time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pics of one of the rhodos and Japanese Maple


Gorgeous! I want a Japanese Maple. They are expensive here. I love the lacy leaves. Yours is beautiful. So are the rhodo.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I saw this pic earlier of the new Princesses beautiful shawl, and I`m going to try and replicate the lace pattern.
We`ll find out her name tomorrow as the new parents will be taking their new daughter to meet her great grandmother the Queen. And after that we`ll know her name.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> It is that time of year when I am even more popular than ever. Yes it is boating and swimming time at the lake. Had a house full of little ones. I had a riot, but boy am I tired. The little girl and I planted some flowers and of course her brother wanted to do so. So after we were done he and I were going to finish up with a few tomatoes. Of course in a 5 year old male that got boring fast. So I turned on the hose and he watered my garden (my lawn, my house, my walkway...) Then off to the backyard for an afternoon of swimming. It was a great time. But now my children (aka the dogs) and I are pooped and having an early bedtime.
> 
> ...


Girl you are having a fun day. 
Yuck painting. It will be fun with both of you tho.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh WEBee it is a good thing that it has stop raining or you would not be able to find your house. Hope he was able to get it done today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It was 82' today. We are supposed to get rain tonight. The 17 year old grandson was just here and said it is lightning. He wants to make sure I will take him to get some new steel toe boots tomorrow. He has a building construction class, and works on cars, so he needs the steel toe.


I didn't know schools were still having construction classes. Good for him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I saw this pic earlier of the new Princesses beautiful shawl, and I`m going to try and replicate the lace pattern.
> We`ll find out her name tomorrow as the new parents will be taking their new daughter to meet her great grandmother the Queen. And after that we`ll know her name.


If anyone can replicate a pattern you are the one. I love the little hat too. I wonder why they haven't already gotten a name for her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is only for Juniors and Seniors, the last two class periods, every day, for the entire year. Someone in the community contacts the school, with land, plans for the house, and the money. Then the teacher works with a local contractor to build it, with the help of other carpenters, plumbers, electricians, etc. for some items. The kids do most of the work.


That is really great. My Dh and boys had shop in school. That is where they learned wood working . Our boys had mechanics too. Our grands missed out they don't have anything like that is school anymore. We have saved lots of money repairing ourselves.
You GS will use everything he is learning one day.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you and your babies made it thru all of that. My DD says the planned is the way to go. I can't believe it could be.


My DDDIL also planned hers, but she has health issues so it was better that she was in close touch with her Dr. and had the deliveries scheduled. Mine came when they were ready, even though they were sections.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pics of one of the rhodos and Japanese Maple


Wow, what beautiful trees, Kitty. That volcanic soil in the northwest is really fertile. Do you plant a veggie garden every year?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I meant my DH cried a lot. He was upset over me having a hard time.


We're not really the 'weaker sex', are we? ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I saw this pic earlier of the new Princesses beautiful shawl, and I`m going to try and replicate the lace pattern.
> We`ll find out her name tomorrow as the new parents will be taking their new daughter to meet her great grandmother the Queen. And after that we`ll know her name.


WendyBee I know you can replicate the Princess's lace shawl pattern once you put your mind to it. I've seen close up photos of this shawl on other websites. You can do it, WendyBee! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We're not really the 'weaker sex', are we? ;-)


Only sometimes. :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> It is that time of year when I am even more popular than ever. Yes it is boating and swimming time at the lake. Had a house full of little ones. I had a riot, but boy am I tired. The little girl and I planted some flowers and of course her brother wanted to do so. So after we were done he and I were going to finish up with a few tomatoes. Of course in a 5 year old male that got boring fast. So I turned on the hose and he watered my garden (my lawn, my house, my walkway...) Then off to the backyard for an afternoon of swimming. It was a great time. But now my children (aka the dogs) and I are pooped and having an early bedtime.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun day, lots of activity and a "good" tired.

You're a good friend to help out with the painting, it takes skill and art to do it properly!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It was 82' today. We are supposed to get rain tonight. The 17 year old grandson was just here and said it is lightning. He wants to make sure I will take him to get some new steel toe boots tomorrow. He has a building construction class, and works on cars, so he needs the steel toe.


Rain coming our way tomorrow evening, and then few days in the 70's. Golf starts Wed. for me. Hope it's a nice day and not a rain out. Hoping to finish with my roses this week.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pics of one of the rhodos and Japanese Maple


Oh I want them for my yard. They are so lovely. I envy you and seeing that in your yard.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is only for Juniors and Seniors, the last two class periods, every day, for the entire year. Someone in the community contacts the school, with land, plans for the house, and the money. Then the teacher works with a local contractor to build it, with the help of other carpenters, plumbers, electricians, etc. for some items. The kids do most of the work.


What an excellent idea, Joeysomma! Some boys take to vocational/trade training better than to books. They should have more such programs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It was 82' today. We are supposed to get rain tonight. The 17 year old grandson was just here and said it is lightning. He wants to make sure I will take him to get some new steel toe boots tomorrow. He has a building construction class, and works on cars, so he needs the steel toe.


It was a hot one Joey . First storm went southof us. Yours is north of us so do hope we get some rain tonight.

Good he needs steel toe shoes. They do need them with the work he is going to do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Only sometimes. :wink:


Only when it is something we don't want to do. :lol: or really can not do.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XaAX1V2pcM
> You have to be in the last stage of labor. Then they do this to you.


 :shock: How can you be still enough to have that needle go in while you're in labour?

I had a needle like that along with a sedative instead of general anesthesia when I had surgery for ovarian tumours. The post op was so much easier and I recovered quite quickly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that sounds like fun. Aren't we suppose to get storms this week? Good timing.


I talked to my parents a while ago and they had a big hail storm in Edmonton this afternoon and then the sun came back out. Very unusual to get hail this early in the season.

Is your gd playing ball tomorrow?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: How can you be still enough to have that needle go in while you're in labour?
> 
> I had a needle like that along with a sedative instead of general anesthesia when I had surgery for ovarian tumours. The post op was so much easier and I recovered quite quickly.


 It was hard to be still but they told me I could be paralized if I moved. I had to bend over too that was hard. They did it in between contractions. It was so nice after the shot. I watched them cut me and everything without any pain. I got my feelings back later. If only I hadn't had to wait until the end to have the shot. I don't know if they still do the saddle block anymore. That was 37 years ago.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Gorgeous! I want a Japanese Maple. They are expensive here. I love the lacy leaves. Yours is beautiful. So are the rhodo.


Japanes Maples are really expensive here too so I don't think we would ever buy one. Ours is more than 35 years old, planted by the original owners of the house. We were told that his ashes are buried in that garden bed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I talked to my parents a while ago and they had a big hail storm in Edmonton this afternoon and then the sun came back out. Very unusual to get hail this early in the season.
> 
> Is your gd playing ball tomorrow?


That sounds like what happened to us a few weeks ago. 
Yes GD is playing in a tournament tomorrow. They haven't gotten to play all week because of the wet fields. She is almost thru with her senior year. Wah!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Japanes Maples are really expensive here too so I don't think we would ever buy one. Ours is more than 35 years old, planted by the original owners of the house. We were told that his ashes are buried in that garden bed.


I know this is not nice. But you know me.

So he is still hanging around is he. Be careful where you dig. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I saw this pic earlier of the new Princesses beautiful shawl, and I`m going to try and replicate the lace pattern.
> We`ll find out her name tomorrow as the new parents will be taking their new daughter to meet her great grandmother the Queen. And after that we`ll know her name.


You've had so much experience working out patterns, I know you will come up with something similar.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Japanes Maples are really expensive here too so I don't think we would ever buy one. Ours is more than 35 years old, planted by the original owners of the house. We were told that his ashes are buried in that garden bed.


My sister paid $250 for hers. She potted it up and took it with her to KY. I have a small one about 6" I got from my plant swap but it will be 50 years before it grows at big as yours.
I hope the owner was cremated but yuck . Creepy too. Does that bother you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If anyone can replicate a pattern you are the one. I love the little hat too. I wonder why they haven't already gotten a name for her.


I think they have a name, it's just protocol not to announce it until after the Queen has approved.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is only for Juniors and Seniors, the last two class periods, every day, for the entire year. Someone in the community contacts the school, with land, plans for the house, and the money. Then the teacher works with a local contractor to build it, with the help of other carpenters, plumbers, electricians, etc. for some items. The kids do most of the work.


That is such a great idea Joey, excellent training for the students and real work experience. I don't think we have anything like that in Alberta or BC and I don't know about the other provinces. There are some shop and automotive classes in some high schools; nephew#1 was always interested in cars and took the automotive class. We should be doing more of that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Wow, what beautiful trees, Kitty. That volcanic soil in the northwest is really fertile. Do you plant a veggie garden every year?


Thanks Jokim, but they were planted by the original owners in the 70's and 80's , so I can't take credit for them. A veggie garden will have to wait until I don't have the store anymore. Then DH would have to build an enclosure that keeps the deer and racoons out. Do you have veggies?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Jokim, but they were planted by the original owners in the 70's and 80's , so I can't take credit for them. A veggie garden will have to wait until I don't have the store anymore. Then DH would have to build an enclosure that keeps the deer and racoons out. Do you have veggies?


Now that you mentioned the enclosure for you veggies. My aunt and uncle made a fence with a door for there tomatoes. It was about 18' by 14' and they had lots of tomatoes. They can them and make juice and plenty to give away. That would be a good idea to keep the animals out of a garden. They raised the bed too to keep the rabbits out. They put down the grass cover so no weeds.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If anyone can replicate a pattern you are the one. I love the little hat too. I wonder why they haven't already gotten a name for her.


It`s protocol in the Royal household that the Queen is informed first.
We should find out Monday sometime the name of the new Princess.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Rain coming our way tomorrow evening, and then few days in the 70's. Golf starts Wed. for me. Hope it's a nice day and not a rain out. Hoping to finish with my roses this week.


Is your golfing part of an organized league Jokim? DH sometimes plays, but I've never done more than mini golf.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I had hoped Prince Andrew and Sarah Fergusons daughters Beatrice and Euginie would have married and given the Queen great grand daughters by now. But they seem to prefer globe trotting rather than settle down.
> The Queens only daughter Princess Anne...her daughter Zara has a daughter called Mia. Princess Annes son Peter also has a daughter. Her name is Savannah.
> Princess Anne and her family prefer to keep out of the limelight.


I forgot about Princess Anne. So the Queen raised one daughter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Is there any danger of ticks carrying lyme disease being present in such high grassy area, in your neighborhood, Bonnie? They are telling us to be careful and wear protective covering to keep skin from being exposed to ticks. It's probably just a northeast danger/warning.


I haven't heard specifically. We're always watching for ticks, fire ants (hate them), and mosquitos.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I had 2 C-sections. The 2nd was planned, but I went into labor on my planned date anyway. My ObGyn, whom I loved dearly as a professional and as a God-fearing Christian, pro-life MD, told me that at best, I could have 1 more child, but that it would be very risky for my health. DH and I opted to not risk it.


That's a hard decision but a good one. My youngest DD is not planning for any more. She's had 5 c-sections because there just isn't room. She's very petite. Also, instead of getting bigger, each baby has been smaller than the one before. Her last was very crowded and born with hip displasia due to her legs being straight up instead of bent. Thank goodness a little harness for about 3 months fixed it, but DD was of course very concerned and saw that as an indication that it was wiser to stop. I agree, especially as the babies were getting smaller.

She said she's met her match with five! I guess so!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I know this is not nice. But you know me.
> 
> So he is still hanging around is he. Be careful where you dig. :shock:


 :shock: :lol: I don't know if his whole urn was buried or just his ashes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s protocol in the Royal household that the Queen is informed first.
> We should find out Monday sometime the name of the new Princess.


I didn't know that. Thank WeBee and Wck.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pics of one of the rhodos and Japanese Maple


BEautiful color! We have a Japanese maple, too . It must be a different variety because the leaves, while the same color, have a different shape.

I would love to had rhododendrons. They are beautiful and love shade. My neighbor has a gorgeous purple one. I may get one some day. Our yard is getting full. We like to keep the center open for the kids to play soccer and softball.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pics of one of the rhodos and Japanese Maple


Just looking at them again - so full! Lovely!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> It is that time of year when I am even more popular than ever. Yes it is boating and swimming time at the lake. Had a house full of little ones. I had a riot, but boy am I tired. The little girl and I planted some flowers and of course her brother wanted to do so. So after we were done he and I were going to finish up with a few tomatoes. Of course in a 5 year old male that got boring fast. So I turned on the hose and he watered my garden (my lawn, my house, my walkway...) Then off to the backyard for an afternoon of swimming. It was a great time. But now my children (aka the dogs) and I are pooped and having an early bedtime.
> 
> ...


What a great day. Kids are so much fun, and you will sleep well tonight.

You have a perfect painting job - no taping!!! I like to paint, too, but I'm short and the up and down on the ladder would be harder now than the last time I painted.

Two busy and pleasant days back to back! Enjoy!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XaAX1V2pcM
> You have to be in the last stage of labor. Then they do this to you.


You did NOT show that to us! I didn't watch the whole thing.

I used to like stuff like that, but not any more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I haven't heard specifically. We're always watching for ticks, fire ants (hate them), and mosquitos.


usual from May to the end of June ticks are mating and laying eggs, if I remember right so they usual out more, and need blood supply more at that time. I think I got that right. 
My mind is going off in every direction today. So may want to check this out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is pretty . Pretend you are in Wales.
> We have only mowed ours once. Praying tomorrow is the next time. We have a softball game at 12:30 so maybe after that. I love green. I have enjoyed the bees in our clover and the birds are having fun eating the weed seeds. :shock: :lol:


Aren't softball and baseball games fun! They are the games of summer to me. Have fun!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You did NOT show that to us! I didn't watch the whole thing.
> 
> I used to like stuff like that, but not any more.


I didn't watch it myself but I was there when I had it done to me. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you and your babies made it thru all of that. My DD says the planned is the way to go. I can't believe it could be.


DD was in Taiwan for first c-section. They are common there. They especially like to choose the date for luck. The doctor was sure to show her the sonograms (which they took at every visit for I think $3!) so she would know there was no room. She said to him, "Basically, it's geometry problem, isn't it?" (Engineer)
The medical care there was stellar! At her 2nd c-section, here in the U.S., the dr said if he didn't know her history, he'd have thought it was her first - no scarring. They were good in Taiwan - and very, very careful. She couldn't have cold drinks, they bound her stomach for comfort, and she was pampered. She didn't go home the next day, either!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I meant my DH cried a lot. He was upset over me having a hard time.


It was good he was there. Mine just couldn't take it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I saw this pic earlier of the new Princesses beautiful shawl, and I`m going to try and replicate the lace pattern.
> We`ll find out her name tomorrow as the new parents will be taking their new daughter to meet her great grandmother the Queen. And after that we`ll know her name.


Precious picture. They seem to be such a nice, happy couple. I hope so. Kate is lovely in looks and manner.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I saw this pic earlier of the new Princesses beautiful shawl, and I`m going to try and replicate the lace pattern.
> We`ll find out her name tomorrow as the new parents will be taking their new daughter to meet her great grandmother the Queen. And after that we`ll know her name.


Thanks for posting this, WendyBee. Any guesses on the name? I think the choices are Alice, Charlotte, Elizabeth, and Mary.

I'd think Elizabeth, but maybe they don't want to slight Kate's mother. So then I'd say Alice.

Anybody want to hazard a guess?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I just saw the full moon out there and had to take a pic. I just love seeing the full moon reflected in the lake although this camera doesn't do it justice.

I wonder if LTL was still awake to see the moon in her lake after her busy day?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It was 82' today. We are supposed to get rain tonight. The 17 year old grandson was just here and said it is lightning. He wants to make sure I will take him to get some new steel toe boots tomorrow. He has a building construction class, and works on cars, so he needs the steel toe.


Probably not your kind of shopping, but nice for him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If anyone can replicate a pattern you are the one. I love the little hat too. I wonder why they haven't already gotten a name for her.


I think i heard they wanted to tell Queen Elizabeth first. They may have already chosen but not made public.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is only for Juniors and Seniors, the last two class periods, every day, for the entire year. Someone in the community contacts the school, with land, plans for the house, and the money. Then the teacher works with a local contractor to build it, with the help of other carpenters, plumbers, electricians, etc. for some items. The kids do most of the work.


Fantastic!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is really great. My Dh and boys had shop in school. That is where they learned wood working . Our boys had mechanics too. Our grands missed out they don't have anything like that is school anymore. We have saved lots of money repairing ourselves.
> You GS will use everything he is learning one day.


Yes, I believe he will. My DH never had any classes like that, and his Dad didn't do that kind of thing either. We are helpless at our house.

My SIL can fix anything. He's amazing - just a real "can-do" kind of guy. Good thing because they're the ones with the 100-year old house!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just saw the full moon out there and had to take a pic. I just love seeing the full moon reflected in the lake although this camera doesn't do it justice.
> 
> I wonder if LTL was still awake to see the moon in her lake after her busy day?


Oh me too. I love a full moon and seeing it shining off your lake. It reminds me of the lake we kept the camper on. Nice warm nights camp fires and moon reflection off the lake. 
In faact it was girls weekend at camp site when best friend and I went skinny dippying. We wore big towels into water and threw then on the bank we had such fun singing and giggling. you would have thought we were a couple of teenages instead of women in our late 30's. The moon was full and good memeories of that warm summer night.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My DDDIL also planned hers, but she has health issues so it was better that she was in close touch with her Dr. and had the deliveries scheduled. Mine came when they were ready, even though they were sections.


They planned my daughter's - after the first one - because they didn't want to take a chance on her going into labor. Don't want babies getting stuck! I think it was rather nerve-wracking for her, especially leaving her little ones to have surgery. She was afraid, but she's very brave. God bless her . Courage is doing something even though you're afraid.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just saw the full moon out there and had to take a pic. I just love seeing the full moon reflected in the lake although this camera doesn't do it justice.
> 
> I wonder if LTL was still awake to see the moon in her lake after her busy day?


She sounded like it was such a lovely day. I had a good laugh though when she said the puppies were tired too. Can't imagine the new one being tired. He must have run himself ragged.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We're not really the 'weaker sex', are we? ;-)


Nope!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> WendyBee I know you can replicate the Princess's lace shawl pattern once you put your mind to it. I've seen close up photos of this shawl on other websites. You can do it, WendyBee! :thumbup:


I wonder who made it for her. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Rain coming our way tomorrow evening, and then few days in the 70's. Golf starts Wed. for me. Hope it's a nice day and not a rain out. Hoping to finish with my roses this week.


You have big plans! I hope you have pretty weather for golf.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My sister paid $250 for hers. She potted it up and took it with her to KY. I have a small one about 6" I got from my plant swap but it will be 50 years before it grows at big as yours.
> I hope the owner was cremated but yuck . Creepy too. Does that bother you?


At that price I don't blame her; I hope it transplants ok. You'll have to baby your plant along and make sure no one steps on it.

He was cremated and I don't know if the whole urn was buried or just his ashes. It doesn't bother me either way. He died here in the house too. I've often told DH that I want to be cremated and have my ashes scattered off the deck during a full moon. Is that too weird?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: How can you be still enough to have that needle go in while you're in labour?
> 
> I had a needle like that along with a sedative instead of general anesthesia when I had surgery for ovarian tumours. The post op was so much easier and I recovered quite quickly.


I've heard it's very hard to bend double when you're in labor, especially if you have a contraction as they're doing that. Dear me, I can't even think of it. My girls had epidurals with no problems except not liking the numbness.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now that you mentioned the enclosure for you veggies. My aunt and uncle made a fence with a door for there tomatoes. It was about 18' by 14' and they had lots of tomatoes. They can them and make juice and plenty to give away. That would be a good idea to keep the animals out of a garden. They raised the bed too to keep the rabbits out. They put down the grass cover so no weeds.


That's what I would like some day; it sounds like the perfect layout.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was hard to be still but they told me I could be paralized if I moved. I had to bend over too that was hard. They did it in between contractions. It was so nice after the shot. I watched them cut me and everything without any pain. I got my feelings back later. If only I hadn't had to wait until the end to have the shot. I don't know if they still do the saddle block anymore. That was 37 years ago.


I remember they used to wait till the very end. With my daughter who had labor, they didn't wait very long.

I think it's very hard waiting when you're daughter's having a baby.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Japanes Maples are really expensive here too so I don't think we would ever buy one. Ours is more than 35 years old, planted by the original owners of the house. We were told that his ashes are buried in that garden bed.


Ours was about 4 feet tall when we bought it. I think it was on sale for $40-50 - not too bad. We got it at Lowe'd or Home Depot or Pike's. I think Pike's. It was a very healthy tree and has grown considerably. Good buy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My sister paid $250 for hers. She potted it up and took it with her to KY. I have a small one about 6" I got from my plant swap but it will be 50 years before it grows at big as yours.
> I hope the owner was cremated but yuck . Creepy too. Does that bother you?


That really IS expensive!!!! I guess we really got a deal on ours. They start growing slowly but ours took off the second year. Very rewarding - they are so pretty.

Who do you hope was cremated? What am I missing here? :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is such a great idea Joey, excellent training for the students and real work experience. I don't think we have anything like that in Alberta or BC and I don't know about the other provinces. There are some shop and automotive classes in some high schools; nephew#1 was always interested in cars and took the automotive class. We should be doing more of that.


We should. We are so helpless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I forgot about Princess Anne. So the Queen raised one daughter.


1 daughter and 3 sons; Edward, the youngest isn't seen as much as his brothers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't watch it myself but I was there when I had it done to me. :lol:


You put us through that without watching it yourself?!!! You are a very naughty girl! :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just saw the full moon out there and had to take a pic. I just love seeing the full moon reflected in the lake although this camera doesn't do it justice.
> 
> I wonder if LTL was still awake to see the moon in her lake after her busy day?


That is a priceless view, WCK.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a hard decision but a good one. My youngest DD is not planning for any more. She's had 5 c-sections because there just isn't room. She's very petite. Also, instead of getting bigger, each baby has been smaller than the one before. Her last was very crowded and born with hip displasia due to her legs being straight up instead of bent. Thank goodness a little harness for about 3 months fixed it, but DD was of course very concerned and saw that as an indication that it was wiser to stop. I agree, especially as the babies were getting smaller.
> 
> She said she's met her match with five! I guess so!!


I'm sure they keep her on her toes too Bonnie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh me too. I love a full moon and seeing it shining off your lake. It reminds me of the lake we kept the camper on. Nice warm nights camp fires and moon reflection off the lake.
> In faact it was girls weekend at camp site when best friend and I went skinny dippying. We wore big towels into water and threw then on the bank we had such fun singing and giggling. you would have thought we were a couple of teenages instead of women in our late 30's. The moon was full and good memeories of that warm summer night.


FUN!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She sounded like it was such a lovely day. I had a good laugh though when she said the puppies were tired too. Can't imagine the new one being tired. He must have run himself ragged.


It's cute when they do that - play so hard they're just tuckered out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> BEautiful color! We have a Japanese maple, too . It must be a different variety because the leaves, while the same color, have a different shape.
> 
> I would love to had rhododendrons. They are beautiful and love shade. My neighbor has a gorgeous purple one. I may get one some day. Our yard is getting full. We like to keep the center open for the kids to play soccer and softball.


Good for the grands to have a place to play and have fun without worrying about the plants :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have to go say my prayers. Love ya, sleep tight. No bad dreams about birthing those babies. shee you later after the game. xx&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sure they keep her on her toes too Bonnie!


You're right! Oldest is ten. Now they're beginning to calm down, but the two youngest - whoopppeee!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, CB - and everyone. Sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for posting this, WendyBee. Any guesses on the name? I think the choices are Alice, Charlotte, Elizabeth, and Mary.
> 
> I'd think Elizabeth, but maybe they don't want to slight Kate's mother. So then I'd say Alice.
> 
> Anybody want to hazard a guess?


She might end up with all 3; I think most of the royals have 3 or 4 names

Prince William is "William Arthur Philip Louis" and baby George is "George Alexander Louis"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh me too. I love a full moon and seeing it shining off your lake. It reminds me of the lake we kept the camper on. Nice warm nights camp fires and moon reflection off the lake.
> In faact it was girls weekend at camp site when best friend and I went skinny dippying. We wore big towels into water and threw then on the bank we had such fun singing and giggling. you would have thought we were a couple of teenages instead of women in our late 30's. The moon was full and good memeories of that warm summer night.


I hope the water was warm too! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> She sounded like it was such a lovely day. I had a good laugh though when she said the puppies were tired too. Can't imagine the new one being tired. He must have run himself ragged.


All these kids have so much energy and maybe it was the first time he played with someone who had has much or more energy than he did. A good night's sleep ahead for all in the LTL household.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off for now need to get some sleep aining for a bit yeah need it. 
Nite ladies stay out of trouble.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We're not really the 'weaker sex', are we? ;-)


We the stronger sex...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I haven't heard specifically. We're always watching for ticks, fire ants (hate them), and mosquitos.


Ticks are very bad this year. We are finding them a lot on our dogs.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I've heard it's very hard to bend double when you're in labor, especially if you have a contraction as they're doing that. Dear me, I can't even think of it. My girls had epidurals with no problems except not liking the numbness.


I had an epidural for my last two and was totally out for my first two. The epidurals were so were much easier. You just lay on your side and draw your knees up. Then, you feel great and can enjoy the birth. I felt terrible after having my first two. I think they gave me too much gas. It was 24 hours before I woke up and knew where I was. My head still felt dizzy for a day. They only let me stay one night with my first. I had him on a Sunday morning and went home on Monday morning in a confused state. But the birth and hospitalization only cost $150. $75 was the doctor's fee. We were students in college at the time, so we got a reduced rate. By the time I had my 3rd child, my husband had a good job with good insurance. They let me stay 5 days. I felt so much better after that rest.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

My sister-in-law had to take her husband to the emergency room. She said it was a nightmare. Apparently emergency room visits have gone UP under Obamacare. Her husband was in dire need and the emergency room was overwhelmed - and it has become worse than before Obamacare. Here we go.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My sister-in-law had to take her husband to the emergency room. She said it was a nightmare. Apparently emergency room visits have gone UP under Obamacare. Her husband was in dire need and the emergency room was overwhelmed - and it has become worse than before Obamacare. Here we go.


Yep!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good morning, everybody. Spring in Atlanta - high today in the low 80's, right now maybe 60 - cool, crisp, dry, sunny. To0 beautiful for words! 

Of course, summer will be humid and hot as blazes - so I vote for Spring!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> My sister-in-law had to take her husband to the emergency room. She said it was a nightmare. Apparently emergency room visits have gone UP under Obamacare. Her husband was in dire need and the emergency room was overwhelmed - and it has become worse than before Obamacare. Here we go.


Lukelucy
isn't that too bad that more People now can get medical treatment. Selfish Creature you are.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> isn't that too bad that more People now can get medical treatment. Selfish Creature you are.


So true, Huck. It seems that conservatives feel that ERs should be reserved for the Worthy, and they in particular should have the right to jump the queue.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh how lovely.
The new Princess will be called Charlotte Elizabeth Diana.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3067004/Royal-princess-named-Charlotte-Elizabeth-Diana.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:
 

> Ticks are very bad this year. We are finding them a lot on our dogs.


There are ticks in this area too. Health officials were always saying that we don't have Lyme ticks on the Island, but there have been enough cases showing up over the last few years that people are warned to be extra careful on some of the trails. Lyme is very hard to diagnose (at least it is in this region).


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> My sister-in-law had to take her husband to the emergency room. She said it was a nightmare. Apparently emergency room visits have gone UP under Obamacare. Her husband was in dire need and the emergency room was overwhelmed - and it has become worse than before Obamacare. Here we go.


Just more evidence that the effort to keep the non-insured from clogging up ERs in the U.S. is not working. People are still using the least effective healthcare option for regular care (either that or a mass casualty event occurred that we haven't heard about). The ERs should turn folks away and tell them to see their primary physician. This is why hospitals are closing. Medicaid patient's reduced payments are not paying enough to pay the bills and the perpetually poor Americans don't understand that the ER is not a doctor's office. They always used ERs, so they keep using them incorrectly. Many people do it because they don't want a primary physician to know their mental history and/or drug use history. They hope for additional meds without sharing their medical history.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Just more evidence that the effort to keep the non-insured from clogging up ERs in the U.S. is not working. People are still using the least effective healthcare option for regular care (either that or a mass casualty event occurred that we haven't heard about). The ERs should turn folks away and tell them to see their primary physician. This is why hospitals are closing. Medicaid patient's reduced payments are not paying enough to pay the bills and the perpetually poor Americans don't understand that the ER is not a doctor's office. They always used ERs, so they keep using them incorrectly. Many people do it because they don't want a primary physician to know their mental history and/or drug use history. They hope for additional meds without sharing their medical history.


And you know all this...HOW?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh how lovely.
> The new Princess will be called Charlotte Elizabeth Diana.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3067004/Royal-princess-named-Charlotte-Elizabeth-Diana.html


Very pretty.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> There are ticks in this area too. Health officials were always saying that we don't have Lyme ticks on the Island, but there have been enough cases showing up over the last few years that people are warned to be extra careful on some of the trails. Lyme is very hard to diagnose (at least it is in this region).


Where there are deer, there are ticks. Where there are wooded areas, you'll see deer. We had ticks at our cabin in KY, and that's one reason we sold it. DH hated them. I only got one once, but I didn't crawl around in the grass like he did digging, planting, and pruning vegetation.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> My sister-in-law had to take her husband to the emergency room. She said it was a nightmare. Apparently emergency room visits have gone UP under Obamacare. Her husband was in dire need and the emergency room was overwhelmed - and it has become worse than before Obamacare. Here we go.


I hope your BIL is doing better now LL. Is he still in the hospital?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Just more evidence that the effort to keep the non-insured from clogging up ERs in the U.S. is not working. People are still using the least effective healthcare option for regular care (either that or a mass casualty event occurred that we haven't heard about). The ERs should turn folks away and tell them to see their primary physician. This is why hospitals are closing. Medicaid patient's reduced payments are not paying enough to pay the bills and the perpetually poor Americans don't understand that the ER is not a doctor's office. They always used ERs, so they keep using them incorrectly. Many people do it because they don't want a primary physician to know their mental history and/or drug use history. They hope for additional meds without sharing their medical history.


This means that all people's care will be not of good quality. Too many people means neglect for everyone.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope your BIL is doing better now LL. Is he still in the hospital?


No, but he had great suffering - pain - that he could barely tolerate and could not get timely help.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Just more evidence that the effort to keep the non-insured from clogging up ERs in the U.S. is not working. People are still using the least effective healthcare option for regular care (either that or a mass casualty event occurred that we haven't heard about). The ERs should turn folks away and tell them to see their primary physician. This is why hospitals are closing. Medicaid patient's reduced payments are not paying enough to pay the bills and the perpetually poor Americans don't understand that the ER is not a doctor's office. They always used ERs, so they keep using them incorrectly. Many people do it because they don't want a primary physician to know their mental history and/or drug use history. They hope for additional meds without sharing their medical history.


Knit crazy
where on this Earth do you reside? Hospitals are closing? All of ours are expanding tremendously. As to your ugly statement about "mental history and/or drug use". ERs are very thorough in taking medical histories and do lots of blood and urine testing before any treatment. Try not to look so stupid. At least try.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Did you hear about the trouble in Texas last night?

A group was having a contest to see who could be the most insulting to Mohammed, calling this freedom of speech, and there was an attempted attack on the group.

I don't support jihadists in any way whatsoever, but I question the motives of a group that meets with the sole intent of insulting and infuriating violent people. 

A contest to see who's best at making fun of someone's religion - freedom of speech? No - that's hate speech. Then they expect the police to risk their lives to protect them. They are trouble-makers. They are ASKING for trouble. Baiting.

With freedom comes responsibility. Get a clue. Grow up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Come to think of that, we see this right here on our site. People coming on with the sole purpose of provoking others. Again - hate speech? Maybe not quite that serious, but certainly baiting. Not nice.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> This means that all people's care will be not of good quality. Too many people means neglect for everyone.


Lukelucy
shame on you accusing medical professionals being negligent.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Come to think of that, we see this right here on our site. People coming on with the sole purpose of provoking others. Again - hate speech? Maybe not quite that serious, but certainly baiting. Not nice.


bonbf3
we are only an echo.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> And you know all this...HOW?


I have physicians in my family, and experience and work in a mental health clinic. I also have friends working in healthcare at a couple IN hospitals. My own primary physician is in a family practice/internal medicine practice associated with a local hospital. We have had many discussions about how medicine is changing. He now only practices 1 day a week and does risk management/best practices for the hospital to stabilize his income. I usually have to see a nurse practitioner in his office, but he still reports the issues to me when I am lucky enough to see him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning, everybody. Spring in Atlanta - high today in the low 80's, right now maybe 60 - cool, crisp, dry, sunny. To0 beautiful for words!
> 
> Of course, summer will be humid and hot as blazes - so I vote for Spring!


Nice day on the Island too Bonnie, but not as warm as you are. We are 9C (48F) and should warm up to about 16 (60). It's a little cloudy and a light breeze. Hope you enjoy your beautiful spring day! 80 would be considered hot for us!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I just finished cleaning my house - vacuuming and dusting. Now to clean D&P.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have physicians in my family, and experience and work in a mental health clinic. I also have friends working in healthcare at a couple IN hospitals. My own primary physician is in a family practice/internal medicine practice associated with a local hospital. We have had many discussions about how medicine is changing. He now only practices 1 day a week and does risk management/best practices for the hospital to stabilize his income. I usually have to see a nurse practitioner in his office, but he still reports the issues to me when I am lucky enough to see him.


Medicine has certainly changed, hasn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice day on the Island too Bonnie, but not as warm as you are. We are 9C (48F) and should warm up to about 16 (60). It's a little cloudy and a light breeze. Hope you enjoy your beautiful spring day! 80 would be considered hot for us!


I think 80 is hot, too. Summers here can be tough. I love my air conditioning!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I just finished cleaning my house - vacuuming and dusting. Now to clean D&P.


Cute! You have a fix for everything, WendyBee!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Oh how lovely.
> The new Princess will be called Charlotte Elizabeth Diana.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3067004/Royal-princess-named-Charlotte-Elizabeth-Diana.html


She's adorable.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I just finished cleaning my house - vacuuming and dusting. Now to clean D&P.


Love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's adorable.


She is so cute.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Medicine has certainly changed, hasn't it?


The hospital closings and consolidations are stressing the system and fewer physicians are seeing patients now. My GS could be a doctor, but he won't. Not enough income now for those seeing patients and too much time spent following idiotic forms for the government. Busy work!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yayy my son is coming here for a visit tonight....hence the house cleaning. He called me early this morning before he started work.
I need to clean the spare room, and change the sheets on the bed too. Will start it after lunch.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Rained all night so needed it sure farmers are happy. Sun out and should be a nice day.

So tired up all night coughing and sneezing. Nap today needed.

So tired don't suffer foolish women who have nothing to do but complain.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Come to think of that, we see this right here on our site. People coming on with the sole purpose of provoking others. Again - hate speech? Maybe not quite that serious, but certainly baiting. Not nice.


 :thumbup: That's what's happening here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you hear about the trouble in Texas last night?
> 
> A group was having a contest to see who could be the most insulting to Mohammed, calling this freedom of speech, and there was an attempted attack on the group.
> 
> ...


Do you know that some do not even know what the constitution does say. They don't know what freedom of speech means. 
They also do not know and you can tell they have never read it

It says in plain English . Freedom "of" Religion not freedom "from" Religion.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have physicians in my family, and experience and work in a mental health clinic. I also have friends working in healthcare at a couple IN hospitals. My own primary physician is in a family practice/internal medicine practice associated with a local hospital. We have had many discussions about how medicine is changing. He now only practices 1 day a week and does risk management/best practices for the hospital to stabilize his income. I usually have to see a nurse practitioner in his office, but he still reports the issues to me when I am lucky enough to see him.


Yes, doctor's are victims as well. Patients and doctors.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I just finished cleaning my house - vacuuming and dusting. Now to clean D&P.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> where on this Earth do you reside? Hospitals are closing? All of ours are expanding tremendously. As to your ugly statement about "mental history and/or drug use". ERs are very thorough in taking medical histories and do lots of blood and urine testing before any treatment. Try not to look so stupid. At least try.


If you want to believe this nonsense and it makes you happy to be ignorant, have at it. You've achieved your goal.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My sister-in-law had to take her husband to the emergency room. She said it was a nightmare. Apparently emergency room visits have gone UP under Obamacare. Her husband was in dire need and the emergency room was overwhelmed - and it has become worse than before Obamacare. Here we go.


My son that works in the ER said it is full of the same people as before that are using the Er as a drs appointment.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: That's what's happening here.


They think it makes them look intelligent insulting others. All it does is shows how immature they really are.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning, everybody. Spring in Atlanta - high today in the low 80's, right now maybe 60 - cool, crisp, dry, sunny. To0 beautiful for words!
> 
> Of course, summer will be humid and hot as blazes - so I vote for Spring!


Me too. I love Spring. Summer is too humid and hot!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> They think it makes them look intelligent insulting others. All it does is shows how immature they really are.


They are a joke. Not worth my time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son that works in the ER said it is full of the same people as before that are using the Er as a drs appointment.


I have seen that too, when last sent to ER.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son that works in the ER said it is full of the same people as before that are using the Er as a drs appointment.


Yup. Obamacare has done no good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you hear about the trouble in Texas last night?
> 
> A group was having a contest to see who could be the most insulting to Mohammed, calling this freedom of speech, and there was an attempted attack on the group.
> 
> ...


I was so thankful the police took control of the situation.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. I love Spring. Summer is too humid and hot!


Me three , just to see the grass growing green the flowers returning. The birds returning and listening to their singing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I just finished cleaning my house - vacuuming and dusting. Now to clean D&P.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think 80 is hot, too. Summers here can be tough. I love my air conditioning!


The worse thing about our summers is getting into the hot cars. I start sweating as soon as I get inside.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice day on the Island too Bonnie, but not as warm as you are. We are 9C (48F) and should warm up to about 16 (60). It's a little cloudy and a light breeze. Hope you enjoy your beautiful spring day! 80 would be considered hot for us!


That's what I like about spring not to hot and cool enough to enjoy the weather.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Rained all night so needed it sure farmers are happy. Sun out and should be a nice day.
> 
> So tired up all night coughing and sneezing. Nap today needed.
> 
> So tired don't suffer foolish women who have nothing to do but complain.


Sorry you're not feeling well. Allergy?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know that some do not even know what the constitution does say. They don't know what freedom of speech means.
> They also do not know and you can tell they have never read it
> 
> It says in plain English . Freedom "of" Religion not freedom "from" Religion.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you hear about the trouble in Texas last night?
> 
> A group was having a contest to see who could be the most insulting to Mohammed, calling this freedom of speech, and there was an attempted attack on the group.
> 
> ...


I am torn on this and conflicted when I heard about this. We are at war with radical Islam. They have NO tolerance, but need to learn that it works both ways. If they want respect, they have to give it. If they refuse, their premises should be challenged and destroyed because it will destroy the world. So activism in this regard is a good thing. But, I don't think ridiculing a person that a religion wants to worship is tolerance either. I know they are misguided, but they have a right to worship a stone if they want to. Personally, I am just happy the ISIS terrorists are dead. Two more down, thousands to go.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was so thankful the police took control of the situation.


They did a great job!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The worse thing about our summers is getting into the hot cars. I start sweating as soon as I get inside.


Yes. And it may cool off a little, but when you get out you realize it wasn't really cool at all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The hospital closings and consolidations are stressing the system and fewer physicians are seeing patients now. My GS could be a doctor, but he won't. Not enough income now for those seeing patients and too much time spent following idiotic forms for the government. Busy work!


My son worked this weekend. I asked it there were any bad accidents. There was a 2 year old that got ran over. The rest were people wanting drugs or drugs and a work excuse. More of that than anything. That is why ER is so full. He said only 1/4 of the people are there for real emergency. They are still abusing the system.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am torn on this and conflicted when I heard about this. We are at war with radical Islam. They have NO tolerance, but need to learn that it works both ways. If they want respect, they have to give it. If they refuse, their premises should be challenged and destroyed because it will destroy the world. So activism in this regard is a good thing. But, I don't think ridiculing a person that a religion wants to worship is tolerance either. I know they are misguided, but they have a right to worship a stone if they want to. Personally, I am just happy the ISIS terrorists are dead. Two more down, thousands to go.


I am also conflicted on this. I told DH this morning it just troubles me. That's the best way I can explain it. They are bad, but what this group did is something I don't condone. People who selfishly stir up trouble and get others hurt or killed trying to save them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. And it may cool off a little, but when you get out you realize it wasn't really cool at all.


I know we have a party when it goes down to 94 . We call that a cold front. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son worked this weekend. I asked it there were any bad accidents. There was a 2 year old that got ran over. The rest were people wanting drugs or drugs and a work excuse. More of that than anything. That is why ER is so full. He said only 1/4 of the people are there for real emergency. They are still abusing the system.


My youngest DD wanted to be a dr. Working in the Grady ER helped change her mind. She was dismayed at how many people destroy themselves.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I am torn on this and conflicted when I heard about this. We are at war with radical Islam. They have NO tolerance, but need to learn that it works both ways. If they want respect, they have to give it. If they refuse, their premises should be challenged and destroyed because it will destroy the world. So activism in this regard is a good thing. But, I don't think ridiculing a person that a religion wants to worship is tolerance either. I know they are misguided, but they have a right to worship a stone if they want to. Personally, I am just happy the ISIS terrorists are dead. Two more down, thousands to go.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know we have a party when it goes down to 94 . We call that a cold front. :shock:


Yes - it's even hotter where you are. My DD in Mobile turns her a/c down quite low on those hot nights - and I love it. I cannot tolerate heat - never could. Tried to mow the lawn when I was a young vigorous teenager. Almost passed out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sorry you're not feeling well. Allergy?


I'm fine Bon Just good old allergies. Glad for the rain , as it helps hold down pollen. Hope weathermen are right we are suppose to get rain all week.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know we have a party when it goes down to 94 . We call that a cold front. :shock:


ha ha good one. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My youngest DD wanted to be a dr. Working in the Grady ER helped change her mind. She was dismayed at how many people destroy themselves.


Yes Ds has talked about that to. Even older people coming in and just want drugs. Sad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I'm fine Bon Just good old allergies. Glad for the rain , as it helps hold down pollen. Hope weathermen are right we are suppose to get rain all week.


Have you ever tried Claritin? It helps me - doesn't make me drowsy. I can't stimulants like decongestants so I use Claritin and Flonase.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I am also conflicted on this. I told DH this morning it just troubles me. That's the best way I can explain it. They are bad, but what this group did is something I don't condone. People who selfishly stir up trouble and get others hurt or killed trying to save them.


I hate the art that vilifies Christ, but I would never think of attacking the artists even though I question whether it is actually art. Unfortunately, the majority of Muslims would attack the artists. They seem to think they are entitled to stifle free speech. I did hear a reformed Muslim who felt as I would about an attack on Christ - ignoring it works better than attacks to end it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Ds has talked about that to. Even older people coming in and just want drugs. Sad.


They probably all started with pot when they were young. Sorry - controversial. I believe in medical marijuana but not recreational. Just my opinion.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - it's even hotter where you are. My DD in Mobile turns her a/c down quite low on those hot nights - and I love it. I cannot tolerate heat - never could. Tried to mow the lawn when I was a young vigorous teenager. Almost passed out.


Last summer was great we stayed at 99 . We never got to 100 here. I am hoping for that again. Solo can tell you about the 113 -115 two and three years ago. I am getting to old for that. When the nights are in the 80's & 90' s that is too hot to live in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Have you ever tried Claritin? It helps me - doesn't make me drowsy. I can't stimulants like decongestants so I use Claritin and Flonase.


Have to be careful what I take. Dr.s orders. so take what am told . Just runs in family so expect it to happen


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you hear about the trouble in Texas last night?
> 
> A group was having a contest to see who could be the most insulting to Mohammed, calling this freedom of speech, and there was an attempted attack on the group.
> 
> ...


I'd heard there was a shooting but didn't know the details so I did a quick search. I don't think the contest called for an insulting cartoon - just a cartoon, which is often used to get a message across in western cultures. I've seen many religious, political and social cartoons and memes, ranging from funny to offensive. But I don't think people have a right not to be offended.

Muslims consider "any" image of Mohammed to be offensive, so I agree with you that this group knew that they were baiting radicals. But I think that was part of the group's message - a thumbing their nose response to everything they see as offensive in militant Muslims. I think there is also a lot of anger at the concessions and allowances that are being made for militants.

The group's approach was aggressive and doesn't work towards solving the problems. But the choice to react with violence is still the responsibility of those who showed up with weapons. These are the same type of militants that showed up Catholic churches in France last week and attacked newspapers and magazines in France, Sweden and other countries, killed and threatened women or converts who speak against their faith. It doesn't seem to take very much to bait them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to be careful what I take. Dr.s orders. so take what am told . Just runs in family so expect it to happen


That's the best thing to do. The drs know what you're taking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'd heard there was a shooting but didn't know the details so I did a quick search. I don't think the contest called for an insulting cartoon - just a cartoon, which is often used to get a message across in western cultures. I've seen many religious, political and social cartoons and memes, ranging from funny to offensive. But I don't think people have a right not to be offended.
> 
> Muslims consider "any" image of Mohammed to be offensive, so I agree with you that this group knew that they were baiting radicals. But I think that was part of the group's message - a thumbing their nose response to everything they see as offensive in militant Muslims. I think there is also a lot of anger at the concessions and allowances that are being made for militants.
> 
> The group's approach was aggressive and doesn't work towards solving the problems. But the choice to react with violence is still the responsibility of those who showed up with weapons. These are the same type of militants that showed up Catholic churches in France last week and attacked newspapers and magazines in France, Sweden and other countries, killed and threatened women or converts who speak against their faith. It doesn't seem to take very much to bait them.


You always make good sense, WCK.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Come to think of that, we see this right here on our site. People coming on with the sole purpose of provoking others. Again - hate speech? Maybe not quite that serious, but certainly baiting. Not nice.


Definitely not nice. And certainly shows their hypocrisy when they demand that we stay away from LOLL and POV and now they seem to think they can control who posts on all the open threads. Talk about inflated egos and control freaks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I just finished cleaning my house - vacuuming and dusting. Now to clean D&P.


Thanks Wendy, need to keep that close by :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I hate the art that vilifies Christ, but I would never think of attacking the artists even though I question whether it is actually art. Unfortunately, the majority of Muslims would attack the artists. They seem to think they are entitled to stifle free speech. I did hear a reformed Muslim who felt as I would about an attack on Christ - ignoring it works better than attacks to end it.


You are discribing a couple of people I know. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'd heard there was a shooting but didn't know the details so I did a quick search. I don't think the contest called for an insulting cartoon - just a cartoon, which is often used to get a message across in western cultures. I've seen many religious, political and social cartoons and memes, ranging from funny to offensive. But I don't think people have a right not to be offended.
> 
> Muslims consider "any" image of Mohammed to be offensive, so I agree with you that this group knew that they were baiting radicals. But I think that was part of the group's message - a thumbing their nose response to everything they see as offensive in militant Muslims. I think there is also a lot of anger at the concessions and allowances that are being made for militants.
> 
> The group's approach was aggressive and doesn't work towards solving the problems. But the choice to react with violence is still the responsibility of those who showed up with weapons. These are the same type of militants that showed up Catholic churches in France last week and attacked newspapers and magazines in France, Sweden and other countries, killed and threatened women or converts who speak against their faith. It doesn't seem to take very much to bait them.


agree


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Definitely not nice. And certainly shows their hypocrisy when they demand that we stay away from LOLL and POV and now they seem to think they can control who posts on all the open threads. Talk about inflated egos and control freaks.


Makes one wonder what their real life is like. Wonder if they feel free to do it to people in person.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Ds has talked about that to. Even older people coming in and just want drugs. Sad.


Some with histories of mental illness go to the ER to seek treatment for a variety of issues. They aren't seeking drugs, just treatment for anxiety, for example. They don't want the ER staff to know this is a repetitive mental issue because they fear being institutionalized. So they don't answer questions on an intake form correctly. Usually, they don't like to take meds, so nothing shows in their blood work. But they don't get the correct treatment, and they cycle again and again through the system. They even know enough not to go to the same hospital's ER repetatively. They switch it up. So the staff thinks it is a one-off attack, gives them something to relieve their immediate symptoms, get a prescription that they might or might not fill, and then leave until the next time. We are paying for each visit, each med not taken, and not taking care of the heart patient who really needs help as soon as should be done. It happens all the time.

There are also elderly (I should talk), who get blood pressure raised, get taken to the ER and their cognitive ability loss is missed. ER Drs see this all the time. If that elderly person went to a primary physician, diagnosis would be better. ER doctors can't know what they aren't told. Until dementia is severe, there is little that can be done except being hospitalized for a day or two to get better nutrition and more hydration. Blood pressure meds get adjusted, but underlying problems aren't identified. Then they are released. Eventually, the problem gets severe enough that the ER staff identifies the problem. But, a lot of resources are eaten up identifying problems.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You are discribing a couple of people I know. :thumbup:


I believe in free speech, and I know that Texas group has the right to do what they did. I just question the wisdom and the motive.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Definitely not nice. And certainly shows their hypocrisy when they demand that we stay away from LOLL and POV and now they seem to think they can control who posts on all the open threads. Talk about inflated egos and control freaks.


They just like bullying others. They are probably powerless in their real lives.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The hospital closings and consolidations are stressing the system and fewer physicians are seeing patients now. My GS could be a doctor, but he won't. Not enough income now for those seeing patients and too much time spent following idiotic forms for the government. Busy work!


"Not enough income for seeing those patients..." Well, at least your GS is honest about why he hoped to go into medicine. It's probably a good thing for his community that he ultimately chose a different profession


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yup. Obamacare has done no good.


Lukelucy
MILLIONS of additional People getting Health Care is a lot of good.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son worked this weekend. I asked it there were any bad accidents. There was a 2 year old that got ran over. The rest were people wanting drugs or drugs and a work excuse.


Interesting--I believe drugs were exactly what LL's family member was seeking at the ER. You may be onto something, CB.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I hate the art that vilifies Christ, but I would never think of attacking the artists even though I question whether it is actually art. Unfortunately, the majority of Muslims would attack the artists. They seem to think they are entitled to stifle free speech. I did hear a reformed Muslim who felt as I would about an attack on Christ - ignoring it works better than attacks to end it.


Knit crazy
the majority of Muslims are FINE PEOPLE. I know you don't like it but it is a fact.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Interesting--I believe drugs were exactly what LL's family member was seeking at the ER. You may be onto something, CB.


susanmos2000
the typical trying to veil one's behavior and putting it on other's shoulders, isn't it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just found the picture of Queen Elizabeth - no doubt about that being PINK!! I guess she's excited - she had two boys. Now a real princess to pamper!


She has 2 princess granddaughters from Andrew and Fergie and another from her daughter Princess Ann (The Royal Princess?). Their 4th child Edward? also has children but I don't know which sex or how many.

The Queen just looked so happy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Ouch! A memory your cousin probably wanted to forget.


Definitely one to forget. Nothing kept her from jacks, she was the reigning champ.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The 80's sounds so nice and warm but I guess the water stays cold for quite a while. Is it still cold at night?


It was great weather. It stayed in the high 50's overnight, so not too bad.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> the typical trying to veil one's behavior and putting it on other's shoulders, isn't it.


There's no getting around it, Huck--they're hypocrites through and through.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is only for Juniors and Seniors, the last two class periods, every day, for the entire year. Someone in the community contacts the school, with land, plans for the house, and the money. Then the teacher works with a local contractor to build it, with the help of other carpenters, plumbers, electricians, etc. for some items. The kids do most of the work.


What a wonderful learning experience for them. There's absolutely nothing wrong with pursuing any of those jobs.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is really great. My Dh and boys had shop in school. That is where they learned wood working . Our boys had mechanics too. Our grands missed out they don't have anything like that is school anymore. We have saved lots of money repairing ourselves.
> You GS will use everything he is learning one day.


I always wanted to take shop, the wood working interested me. But, alas, girls weren't allowed to. Yet boys could take Home Ec classes. Go figure.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> She has 2 princess granddaughters from Andrew and Fergie and another from her daughter Princess Ann (The Royal Princess?). Their 4th child Edward? also has children but I don't know which sex or how many.
> 
> The Queen just looked so happy.


Edward and his wife Sophie have two children. Louise is the oldest born in 2003. James was born in 2007.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> My sister-in-law had to take her husband to the emergency room. She said it was a nightmare. Apparently emergency room visits have gone UP under Obamacare. Her husband was in dire need and the emergency room was overwhelmed - and it has become worse than before Obamacare. Here we go.


This was just being discussed on our news. It seems that the ER's are busier lately even though people are now covered through Obamacare or Medicaid. There are also more doctors not accepting Medicaid patients now, which sends them to the ER.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> isn't that too bad that more People now can get medical treatment. Selfish Creature you are.


What's your point? These same people were using the ER before Obamacare was passed, and they are still using the ER after it passed. It looks as though Obamacare hasn't changed anything for them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I just finished cleaning my house - vacuuming and dusting. Now to clean D&P.


Have at it WeBee. I'm afraid you will need more than one can though. There is a gizmo on the market that you attach your spray can to that is attached to a long pole (used to reach wasp nests in high places). It's best not to get to close to the trolls.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What's your point? These same people were using the ER before Obamacare was passed, and they are still using the ER after it passed. It looks as though Obamacare hasn't changed anything for them.


Now they have options, even if some are not yet aware of them. The newly insured, like all consumers (medical or otherwise) need education and guidance so they can make less-costly and more effecient decisions in regards to their health.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I am also conflicted on this. I told DH this morning it just troubles me. That's the best way I can explain it. They are bad, but what this group did is something I don't condone. People who selfishly stir up trouble and get others hurt or killed trying to save them.


I agree with you Bonnie. What did these people think would happen when they organized this convention? What happened to common sense?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> the majority of Muslims are FINE PEOPLE. I know you don't like it but it is a fact.


Keep drinking the KoolAid.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'd heard there was a shooting but didn't know the details so I did a quick search. I don't think the contest called for an insulting cartoon - just a cartoon, which is often used to get a message across in western cultures. I've seen many religious, political and social cartoons and memes, ranging from funny to offensive. But I don't think people have a right not to be offended.
> 
> Muslims consider "any" image of Mohammed to be offensive, so I agree with you that this group knew that they were baiting radicals. But I think that was part of the group's message - a thumbing their nose response to everything they see as offensive in militant Muslims. I think there is also a lot of anger at the concessions and allowances that are being made for militants.
> 
> The group's approach was aggressive and doesn't work towards solving the problems. But the choice to react with violence is still the responsibility of those who showed up with weapons. These are the same type of militants that showed up Catholic churches in France last week and attacked newspapers and magazines in France, Sweden and other countries, killed and threatened women or converts who speak against their faith. It doesn't seem to take very much to bait them.


It doesn't take much at all. It's almost as if they are looking for any excuse to kill. I seriously doubt that half these militants are religious, they are just mentally deficient and like to kill.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Somehow the LOLL doesn't understand the difference between seeking recreational drugs and drugs to cure illness or prevent pain. That's why we have a drug problem in America. They also don't understand the cost to become a physician vs the payback in lifestyle. I guess since they are all on the dole, they think physicians should be too. Such silly people. 

They don't know how to build a business or run a city or state or prevent crime or stop an invasion, but they are good at sexual perversion, sitting on their butts rather than working, creating a dependant social system, destroying the middle class, and blaming everyone else and everything else than themselves when their silly ideas don't work. Lying to cover failure doesn't mean you haven't failed. Thugs running cities rather than the rule of law is their legacy - at least for a few more months. Then the adults will step up AGAIN to fix what they broke.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> "Not enough income for seeing those patients..." Well, at least your GS is honest about why he hoped to go into medicine. It's probably a good thing for his community that he ultimately chose a different profession


That's exactly right, not enough money. Today, being a doctor is a business. You can't get around it. Doctors are closing their practices or cutting down the time they have office hours. Many have gone into partnership with others, work solely out of a hospital or have quit all together. The cost of keeping their practice open is astronomical, with rent, staff, equipment and malpractice insurance. The cuts in payment from Medicare and Medicaid only increase their burden.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Some of the people on here have been nice to me on other threads. I don't go on the other threads because I don't want to fight. But when people who have been nice to me come on here and insult people on here who are just having a casual and civil conversation, it is right in my face. I can't ignore it. Very disappointing is the nicest thing I can say about this mess.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It doesn't take much at all. It's almost as if they are looking for any excuse to kill. I seriously doubt that half these militants are religious, they are just mentally deficient and like to kill.


Unfortunately, I think these are sociopaths who grabbed onto a sadistic theology to vent their anger and have been told they are the chosen few. Even more unfortunate is that they will never see heaven, will be eliminated by God in the wink of an eye. They fight for Satan, and God has no place for them in Heaven. I wish they'd figure out they are wrong and that they are doomed, but they will probably need to be killed to protect Americans.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's exactly right, not enough money. Today, being a doctor is a business. You can't get around it. Doctors are closing their practices or cutting down the time they have office hours. Many have gone into partnership with others, work solely out of a hospital or have quit all together. The cost of keeping their practice open is astronomical, with rent, staff, equipment and malpractice insurance. The cuts in payment from Medicare and Medicaid only increase their burden.


Very few doctors are losing money, Solowey. And in fact it's those doctors near the bottom of the pay scale who tend to be most satisfied with their career choices. From Business Insider:

"In an explanation of their findings, Medscape notes that: "As in the past, those who perform procedures have the highest incomes compared with those who manage chronic illnesses." Some primary care practices saw a slight increase in earnings, "which could reflect early changes in reimbursement resulting from the Affordable Care Act."

Earnings also vary by region. Average physician income ranges from $239,000 in the Northeast to $258,000 in the Great Lakes area. Certain regions of the country may have to pay more to attract doctors, so physician salaries often reflect the level of competition more than the cost of living. Doctors in rural areas actually tend to earn more.

The Medscape survey also found that doctors are about evenly split on whether they think they are compensated fairly, though that varies somewhat by specialty. Dermatologists were the most likely to say their compensation was fair; plastic surgeons were the least likely.

While dermatologists earn $308,000 and plastic surgeons earn $321,000, 65% of dermatologists are satisfied with their careers, compared to just 37% of plastic surgeons. And only about one in four dermatologists spends more than 40 hours a week seeing patients, compared to more than half of plastic surgeons.

*That suggests that the demands and joys of the job shape how much compensation seems "fair" more than just the salary itself.

In fact, doctors with some of the lowest earnings were the most likely to say they would choose medicine as a career if they had to do it all over again. Almost 70% of physicians in internal medicine, HIV/Infectious Disease, and family medicine would choose medicine all over again, compared to just 44% of orthopedists. *

Overall, just 10% of all surveyed doctors said "making good money" was the most rewarding part of the job."


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

See this:


ER visits keep climbing under PPACA

May 04, 2015 | By Kathryn Mayer

Emergency room visits have increased under the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act despite the laws promises and efforts to curb them, ER room doctors say.

Three-quarters of emergency physicians say that emergency visits are going up, according to a new poll by The American College of Emergency Physicians. Its a significant jump from just one year ago when less than half reported increases.

The jump is driven by more covered Americans under PPACA, especially since the laws individual mandate took effect, and a continued shortage of primary doctors to care for them.

Specifically, 28 percent report significant increases in all emergency patients since the requirement to have health insurance took effect. Only 3 percent of doctors reported any decrease in ER visits. In addition, more than half (56 percent) said the number of Medicaid emergency room patients is increasing. 

America has severe primary care physician shortages, and many physicians will not accept Medicaid patients because Medicaid pays so inadequately, Dr. Michael Gerardi, president of ACEP, said in a statement. Just because people have health insurance does not mean they have access to timely medical care.

Doctors also said they are largely unprepared for more ER patients, with 70 percent saying their ER is not adequately prepared for potentially substantial increases in patient volume.

When asked what would happen if federal subsidies for health insurance coverage were to be eliminated in their states in the King v. Burwell case, 42 percent of emergency physicians said they expect emergency visits to increase. Additionally, 65 percent expect reimbursement for emergency care will decrease if those federal subsidies are eliminated.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That's exactly right, not enough money. Today, being a doctor is a business. You can't get around it. Doctors are closing their practices or cutting down the time they have office hours. Many have gone into partnership with others, work solely out of a hospital or have quit all together. The cost of keeping their practice open is astronomical, with rent, staff, equipment and malpractice insurance. The cuts in payment from Medicare and Medicaid only increase their burden.


Exactly. Why pick a career that requires 8-10 years minimum of post-HS education, pay $200-$500 thousand for that education or take on that much debt. Postpone starting a family until you are near 40 and out of debt. Begin your earning years much later than if you'd just gone to college. Pay heavy premiums for malpractice insurance and wait till you are 50 to start a practice or be a partner in a practice. Then, you get to enjoy filling out bureaucratic forms rather than seeing patients. It doesn't pay to be a Dr today and mostly foreigners are doing it and leaving the U.S. to practice elsewhere. The only disciplines that are profitable are the researchers and the cutters. If you are a surgeon, you practice differently. If you are a researcher you have a good income and don't deal with patients and bureaucracy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Exactly. Why pick a career that requires 8-10 years minimum of post-HS education, pay $200-$500 thousand for that education or take on that much debt. Postpone starting a family until you are near 40 and out of debt. Begin your earning years much later than if you'd just gone to college. Pay heavy premiums for malpractice insurance and wait till you are 50 to start a practice or be a partner in a practice. Then, you get to enjoy filling out bureaucratic forms rather than seeing patients. It doesn't pay to be a Dr today and mostly foreigners are doing it and leaving the U.S. to practice elsewhere. The only disciplines that are profitable are the researchers and the cutters. If you are a surgeon, you practice differently. If you are a researcher you have a good income and don't deal with patients and bureaucracy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yayy my son is coming here for a visit tonight....hence the house cleaning. He called me early this morning before he started work.
> I need to clean the spare room, and change the sheets on the bed too. Will start it after lunch.


That's wonderful news Wendy. Can he stay for a few days?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Exactly. Why pick a career that requires 8-10 years minimum of post-HS education, pay $200-$500 thousand for that education or take on that much debt. Postpone starting a family until you are near 40 and out of debt. Begin your earning years much later than if you'd just gone to college. Pay heavy premiums for malpractice insurance and wait till you are 50 to start a practice or be a partner in a practice.


Because the satisfaction of helping people and saving lives is worth the expense and the hassles that come with the profession? :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Rained all night so needed it sure farmers are happy. Sun out and should be a nice day.
> 
> So tired up all night coughing and sneezing. Nap today needed.
> 
> So tired don't suffer foolish women who have nothing to do but complain.


Sorry that your allergies are acting up Yarnie. I hope you find a nice spot in the sun for a nap and maybe Willie will join you. Earl found a nice sunny spot on the carpet this morning - of course it was right in the middle of pathway to the kitchen so we had to keep stepping over him after he got his rub behind the ears. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Exactly. Why pick a career that requires 8-10 years minimum of post-HS education, pay $200-$500 thousand for that education or take on that much debt. Postpone starting a family until you are near 40 and out of debt. Begin your earning years much later than if you'd just gone to college. Pay heavy premiums for malpractice insurance and wait till you are 50 to start a practice or be a partner in a practice. Then, you get to enjoy filling out bureaucratic forms rather than seeing patients. It doesn't pay to be a Dr today and mostly foreigners are doing it and leaving the U.S. to practice elsewhere. The only disciplines that are profitable are the researchers and the cutters. If you are a surgeon, you practice differently. If you are a researcher you have a good income and don't deal with patients and bureaucracy.


The debt was another reason my youngest didn't become a doctor. She said you can't postpone working to have a family because you have a huge debt to pay back. You have to work right away. She wanted to have a choice to work or stay home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They just like bullying others. They are probably powerless in their real lives.


Right. Why are they on day and night trying to make trouble for strangers? No life at all. Pitiful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Right. Why are they on day and night trying to make trouble for strangers? No life at all. Pitiful.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Some of the people on here have been nice to me on other threads. I don't go on the other threads because I don't want to fight. But when people who have been nice to me come on here and insult people on here who are just having a casual and civil conversation, it is right in my face. I can't ignore it. Very disappointing is the nicest thing I can say about this mess.


I am glad you see how we have been treated. It is sad isn't it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The worse thing about our summers is getting into the hot cars. I start sweating as soon as I get inside.


Do you remember when most cars had vinyl or leather seats? We had to put covers or towel down before getting into a hot car.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you remember when most cars had vinyl or leather seats? We had to put covers or towel down before getting into a hot car.


Yes I do remember. Dh had a Mustang when we got married. It had black interior . I had taken SIL to the movies. The steering wheel was so hot I couldn't hold on to it for it too cool down. I had to put a shirt on it so I could touch it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I am also conflicted on this. I told DH this morning it just troubles me. That's the best way I can explain it. They are bad, but what this group did is something I don't condone. People who selfishly stir up trouble and get others hurt or killed trying to save them.


I agree with you Bonnie. There's enough hurt in the world that we don't need to create more.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Bonnie. There's enough hurt in the world that we don't need to create more.


 :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you see how we have been treated. It is sad isn't it?


Someone cue the violins.... :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My youngest DD wanted to be a dr. Working in the Grady ER helped change her mind. She was dismayed at how many people destroy themselves.


One of our nieces is now studying to be a math teacher, but she wanted to be a dr at one time. She changed her mind mainly because there is such pressure in our system that doctors are forced into "formula medicine" where they aren't really providing "health" care. This puts a lot of stress on all medical professions, including nurses.

Not enough people are going into medicine, especially general practice, so we have had to bring a lot of foreign doctors in to meet our needs. A good number of our doctors in this area are from South Africa.

I know our system is different from yours, but the lack of new doctors entering the profession seems to be the same in both our countries.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> They probably all started with pot when they were young. Sorry - controversial. I believe in medical marijuana but not recreational. Just my opinion.


I agree with you Bonnie. I think it serves a good purpose for people going through chemo and some other ailments but is just one more harmful substance in general use.

It's ironic when we think of all the money that is spent treating tobacco related illness and anti-smoking messages and yet some people are pushing for legalizing pot. Then the lawsuits for pot related illness and injury will start and more money will go into that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to be careful what I take. Dr.s orders. so take what am told . Just runs in family so expect it to happen


Have you ever tried one of those air purifiers / filters in your bedroom Yarnie? I don't know if they help for all types of allergies, but a couple of friends said it helped them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you see how we have been treated. It is sad isn't it?


Yes. I've tried to ignore it, but when they bring it here, well - there it is and cannot be denied.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you remember when most cars had vinyl or leather seats? We had to put covers or towel down before getting into a hot car.


I do remember that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of our nieces is now studying to be a math teacher, but she wanted to be a dr at one time. She changed her mind mainly because there is such pressure in our system that doctors are forced into "formula medicine" where they aren't really providing "health" care. This puts a lot of stress on all medical professions, including nurses.
> 
> Not enough people are going into medicine, especially general practice, so we have had to bring a lot of foreign doctors in to meet our needs. A good number of our doctors in this area are from South Africa.
> 
> I know our system is different from yours, but the lack of new doctors entering the profession seems to be the same in both our countries.


I understand that what has happened to education is also happening in medicine. Quality will suffer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of our nieces is now studying to be a math teacher, but she wanted to be a dr at one time. She changed her mind mainly because there is such pressure in our system that doctors are forced into "formula medicine" where they aren't really providing "health" care. This puts a lot of stress on all medical professions, including nurses.
> 
> Not enough people are going into medicine, especially general practice, so we have had to bring a lot of foreign doctors in to meet our needs. A good number of our doctors in this area are from South Africa.
> 
> I know our system is different from yours, but the lack of new doctors entering the profession seems to be the same in both our countries.


I know people who wanted to be doctors and are not going to do it because of what is going on. There will not be and are not enough doctors to take care of the people.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry that your allergies are acting up Yarnie. I hope you find a nice spot in the sun for a nap and maybe Willie will join you. Earl found a nice sunny spot on the carpet this morning - of course it was right in the middle of pathway to the kitchen so we had to keep stepping over him after he got his rub behind the ears. :roll:


To hot to sit in sun and no sleep had errands to run.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you ever tried one of those air purifiers / filters in your bedroom Yarnie? I don't know if they help for all types of allergies, but a couple of friends said it helped them.


Have one runs all day and night. Would like to get new furnace with built in air purifer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I would think with the cost of becoming a doctor, then knowing you will have to practice with Obama care, and not beable to pay back loans plus the insurance one has to pay
would not be worth it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I know people who wanted to be doctors and are not going to do it because of what is going on. There will not be and are not enough doctors to take care of the people.


Then the liberals will complain about that to. Blame it on the conservatives. It amazes me how the only ones who are causing all our problems are just the Republicans. Their God is Liberal way of life. Wonder what will happen when the debt becomes due. It should happen before the year 2020. Or may be a bit sooner.

Now that Obama signed into law free trade act with Asian countries. Goods will come in cheaper and more jobs lost, like Clintons deal with free trade to countries over seas. But you do know it is all the conservatives faults.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Because the satisfaction of helping people and saving lives is worth the expense and the hassles that come with the profession? :roll:


Then you do it. Oh, that's right. You're not that altruistic. Smart people aren't stupid enough to work for nothing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Makes one wonder what their real life is like. Wonder if they feel free to do it to people in person.


Probably not face to face; just behind their backs :evil:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Someone cue the violins.... :roll:


Proving again that you are a despicable person?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> One of our nieces is now studying to be a math teacher, but she wanted to be a dr at one time. She changed her mind mainly because there is such pressure in our system that doctors are forced into "formula medicine" where they aren't really providing "health" care. This puts a lot of stress on all medical professions, including nurses.
> 
> Not enough people are going into medicine, especially general practice, so we have had to bring a lot of foreign doctors in to meet our needs. A good number of our doctors in this area are from South Africa.
> 
> I know our system is different from yours, but the lack of new doctors entering the profession seems to be the same in both our countries.


We have many foreign doctors too. They are smart and the U.S. gives them almost total scholarships because Americans are turning away from family practice especially. The couple who bought our cabin were Indian. He had been an engineer. He got financial aid for that degree. Then, he got a scholarship in his late 40's to go to medical school. He works as an ER doctor and his wife is an occupational therapist. Much of his employment is in KY at army bases. He doesn't make tons of money, but compared to what he could earn in India, he is well off. Of course, he has no debt because Uncle Sam is footing the bill. Nice man though.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Proving again that you are a despicable person?


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It doesn't take much at all. It's almost as if they are looking for any excuse to kill. I seriously doubt that half these militants are religious, they are just mentally deficient and like to kill.


They're mentally deficient because they've been programmed for violence. Remember the man who used his 6 year old son in the decapitation videos? He probably learned from his father and that little boy, along with all the other little boys who have been indoctrinated in their ideology will continue to pass it on to the next generation.

60 Minutes had an episode after 9/11 about a school in Pakistan that was teaching little boys to hate the West and attack figures that were tied to trees.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Some of the people on here have been nice to me on other threads. I don't go on the other threads because I don't want to fight. But when people who have been nice to me come on here and insult people on here who are just having a casual and civil conversation, it is right in my face. I can't ignore it. Very disappointing is the nicest thing I can say about this mess.


Most other people have stopped posting on the controversial threads which leaves those that like to fight without a target unless they start in on each other. Several of them have posted that it's too boring to be nice and that mocking or belittling people is fun. The nicest thing I can say is that they're middle-aged or senior drama queens.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Most other people have stopped posting on the controversial threads which leaves those that like to fight without a target unless they start in on each other. Several of them have posted that it's too boring to be nice and that mocking or belittling people is fun. The nicest thing I can say is that they're middle-aged or senior drama queens.


I think they're worse than that. Sick people. Really.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-337429-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

